# ScienceMark thread (with score list)



## _33 (Jul 22, 2006)

Here are  the latest scores found on ExtremeTech  They might serve as a reference for your own performance score.

DOWNLOAD

Here is my score (first time bench):


----------



## _33 (Jul 30, 2006)

Newer score, lower memory bandwidth thoe.  Can't win them all.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2006)

heres mine-


----------



## Casheti (Jul 31, 2006)

How long does a full benchmark take?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2006)

5 mins if that


----------



## JdPower (Jul 31, 2006)

BEWARE: Newb question a'comin! haha. 

Whats this to benchmark for? Entire system? Sorry...  

Jd


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 31, 2006)

*Current ScienceMark 2.0 Benchmark Test Scores/Standings on 08-25-2006*

UPDATED


**********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
**********************************************

    * 1.) dominick32 = 2386 (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)

    * 2.) sirrah = 2288.30 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)[/b]

    * 3.) giorgos th. = 2224.21 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3903mhz)

    * 4.) alpha0ne = 2223.24 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)

    * 5.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

    * 6.) OneCool = 2165.41 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)

    * 7.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2154.27 (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3824.5mhz)

    * 8.) tigger69 = 2151.58 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)

    * 9.) Infrared = 2137.37 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)

    * 10.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)

=================================================
TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =
=================================================

**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
**************************************************

    * 11.) HeavyH20 = 2122.43 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)

    * 12.) Boneface = 2100.29 (INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3850mhz)

    * 13.) VOCCH = 1971.06 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)

    * 14.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)

    * 15.) MikeLopez = 1934.6 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)

    * 16.) Bonerheimer_c = 1905.22 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3504.1mhz)

    * 17.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66 (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)

    * 18.) Chewy = 1897.74 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)

    * 19.) SixPack = 1862.31 Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)

    * 20.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)

    * 21.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)

    * 22.) W2hCYK = 1813.82 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)

    * 23.) LT Jws = 1799.60 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

    * 24.) ixq = 1770.14 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)

    * 25.) HeUeR = 1745.07 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)

    * 26.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57 (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)

    * 27.) speedycpu = 1702.46 (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )

    * 28.) mandelore = 1665.51 (Athlon64 4000+@3193.0mhz)

    * 29.) trt740 = 1662.43 (AMD opteron 185@3064mhz)

    * 30.) cadaceva = 1648.73 (AMD Opteron 170@ 3097.3mhz)

    * 31.) Judas = 1638.38 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)

    * 32.) Ketxxx = 1622.16 (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)

    * 33.) stevorob = 1614.95 (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)

    * 34.) _33 = 1584.73 (Opteron 165@2800mhz)

    * 35.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)

    * 36.) Wile E = 1555.33 (AHTLON X2 3800+@2849mhz)

    * 37.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 (AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)

    * 38.) giorgos.th = 1541.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)

    * 39.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

    * 40.) Tatty_One = 1521.08 (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)

    * 41.) DRDNA = 1504.98 (AMD Athlon 64 FX-57@3148mhz)

    * 42.) trt740 = 1502.73 (AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)

    * 43.) pt = 1496.75 (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)

    * 44.) RickDStik = 1489.45 (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)

    * 45.) DRDNA = 1480.38 (AMD FX-57@3ghz)

    * 46.) mikek75 = 1478.24 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * 47.) ace80 = 1467.87 (Intel Pentium 4 631@4957.1mhz)

    * 48.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * 49.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)

    * 50.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)

    * 51.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * 52.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * 53.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10 (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)

    * 54.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

    * 55.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

    * 56.) 33 = 1395.99 (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)

    * 57.) trt740 = 1378.89 (AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)

    * 58.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE

    * 59.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * 60.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

    * 61.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 (AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)

    * 62.) sno.lcn = 1342.76(Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)

    * 63.) Greek = 1336.74 (AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)

    * 64.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 (AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)

    * 65.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 (AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)

    * 66.) ace80 = 1290.8 (P4 630@4356.5GHz)

    * 67.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 (AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)

    * 68.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 (AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)

    * 69.) Wile E = 1251.20 (Intel Mobile core 2 duo T7600@2330mhz)

    * 70.) KennyT772 = 1243.51 (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2600mhz) (pending screesnhot)

    * 71.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07 (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)

    * 72.) insect111 = 1232.80 (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)

    * 73.) zekrahminator = 1232.11 (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)

    * 74.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88 (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)

    * 75.) pt = 1216.14 (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)

    * 76.) Canuto = 1208.45 (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)

    * 77.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)

    * 78.) Alcpone = 1208.08 (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)

    * 79.) Polaris573 = 1182.10 (P4 prescott@3.989GHz)

    * 80.) ace80 = 1163.96 (P4 550@3870.5GHz)

    * 81.) amd64skater = 1143.37 (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)

    * 82.) Okt = 1134.24 (Intel E6300@1.8ghz)

    * 83.) strick94u = 1123.30 (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)

    * 84.) newmodder = 1119.29 (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

    * 85.) cdawall = 1115.34 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2439mhz)

    * 86.) oily_17 = 1104.22 (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)

    * 87.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84 (P4 530@3699.9GHz)

    * 88.) jiggamanjb = 1090.67 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2679mhz)

    * 89.) Demos_sav = 1074.06 (Intel P4 519K@3.8ghz)

    * 90.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

    * 91.) Polaris573 = 1016.19 (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)

    * 92.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

    * 93.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD ATHLON 3400+ (S754)

    * 94.) ATIonion = 994.96 (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)

    * 95.) Cdawall = 968.86 (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)

    * 96.) Paradox = 958.22 (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)

    * 97.) new_rez = 952.59 (Pentium 4 2.8 northwood@ 3.1ghz)

    * 98.) Cdawall = 942.11 (Celeron 351@4032mhz)

    * 99.) Cdawall = 939.94 (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)

    * 100.) DaMulta = 937.81 (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)

    * 101.) Casheti = 931.40 (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)

    * 102.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

    * 103.) Twinz = 852.66 (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)

    * 104.) badboy_2912 = 757.4 (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

    * 105.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 414.86 (Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)


=================================================
AverAge 95 non-top 10 testers =
=================================================
Post your scores on the wiki too:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/ScienceMark_2.0_Scores


Sciencemark was run on hundred and two computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here
105

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





==================================================
*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================

apk


----------



## Lekamies (Jul 31, 2006)

-


----------



## cdawall (Jul 31, 2006)

my stock amd athlon 64 w/ ddr266 gets a huge 874.65!!!


----------



## Boneface (Jul 31, 2006)

when i run it..it doesnt do the 1st 2 or 3 of them


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 31, 2006)

*See system specs in signature @ bottom of post &...*

See my score here:








* There is my results from this benchmark, with the system makeup below in my signature &/or specs panel...

APK

P.S.=> All tests ran to full duration & iterations of default tests as well for your reference... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 31, 2006)

*BRING 'EM ON!!! Break 1400...*

I've got THE fastest one yet overall submitted here @ least! 



(LOL: Hey, I KNOW YOU'RE OUT THERE)... 

* Bring on an Intel CONROE (Their highest-end one, preferably).

If you can't, is there ones faster that have broken 1400 overall score, etc.?? 

I don't know, I don't use this test typically!

APK

P.S.=> Coder built machine no less... I refuse to believe people here don't have one that scores better, there must be one - after all, you guys are the hardware nuts, not me! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 31, 2006)

*Achilles said it best in the film, TROY:*






"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



APK

P.S.=> Come on now, if it comes down to me having to rib on you like that... break 1400! apk


----------



## dj_dn (Jul 31, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I've got THE fastest one yet overall submitted here @ least!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I broke it, 1446.18 I love my new system.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

dj_dn said:
			
		

> I broke it, 1446.18 I love my new system.



"Very good Danielsan"



(What took you so long? LOL...)

EDIT PART - Now listening to Led Zeppelin's "Achilles Last Stand" lol, per the photos I used above...

APK

P.S.=> Hmmm, a ~56 point margin of error to beat, eh? I'll o/c when the heatwave stops, get out to near 2800mhz & beat that imo! 

I know I can get to 2728.1 or so, & all is stable except once I had a F@H mishap, so I stepped down some...

I will try for my highest when it cools down ambient temps-wise... & try to once more O/C'd to that rate or more & try to beat YOUR score! Waiting out the heat & will try for more later... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

*Remember I Said I'd Beat You? Here Is The Evidence...*

After a massive heatwave cooldown, I ran it, & this... was the unedited result:








* Talk about "Turning up the turbo-boost & adding NOS"...

APK

P.S.=> I swear to God on my life that I did not edit that above either, it IS how it came out... apk


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 1, 2006)

First glance has me thinking your OC Isn't stable.
Or simply a glitch with the test on that run.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> First glance has me thinking your OC Isn't stable.
> Or simply a glitch with the test on that run.



It's a glitch on that run most likely, because it has not done a result like that since. 

I've run it 4 more times, always 'batting in' @ around the same as my first result (1388-1390 & I can't beat my original score @ my current overclock - so dj dn's rig IS the fastest thusfar).

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are my latest results, overclock is higher than I have ever run it here thusfar:













* Here is my score, JUST SHY of 1400 (can't break it, & weather's TOO HOT to try for a higher o/c imo, @ least for this summer (topping 100F today around here))






APK

P.S.=> dj, I have to admit, you have a faster system than I do... that is, until I can try to pull off a still higher O/C, but I don't dare in this heat & to be blunt about it: I don't think I can 'take on' your Opteron 165 DualCore, no matter HOW far I o/c my rig... apk


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 1, 2006)

that 165 is a denmark, right? My friend cant get it past 2.6GHz, and when he does that, it performs horribly.. ygpm. i need help. lol


----------



## Boneface (Aug 1, 2006)

why wont it do the first 2 test for mine?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

No idea - does it feedback an error message, or do you system eventlogs show anything also?

(Only things I can think of that MIGHT shed some light on your situation...)

APK


----------



## Boneface (Aug 1, 2006)

no error just doesnt do the first 2 





edit:tried again and its the same thing


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

Boneface said:
			
		

> no error just doesnt do the first 2 or 3



If you look @ the last page, I did a screenprint of a "glitch" the test ran into over here, & when that happened? 

The first test that does the spinning cube in black background & white borders as it rotates seemingly "hung up", but I still got a result from it on the molecular default test set... outrageous though it was!

Does yours just NOT give you a result, whatsoever?

There ARE "output files" from it as it runs, they are in .rst & .txt form & they are located under the ScienceMark folder itself!

I suggest looking thru them for clues as to WHY you may not be getting results @ all!

(Does your CPU do SSE2/SSE3 etc. as well as MMX/3dNow (if AMD the latter 2 should work no matter what, as well as x87 Assembly code streams)).

APK


----------



## Boneface (Aug 1, 2006)

ok when i try to do the first 2 seperatly it tell s me that sciencemark has encounted a problem  and the whole thing about it having to close


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 1, 2006)

I scored a 1537 .... 
175 Dual Core Opteron @2.8
10 x 280
DFI CFX3200
Gskill PC4000 @ 1:1


I'll post a screenie once I get a chance...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I scored a 1537 ....
> 175 Dual Core Opteron @2.8
> 10 x 280
> DFI CFX3200
> ...



WoW!!!



* 3rd place now, behind yourself & dj dn... both of you running Opteron "DC" CPU's!

APK

P.S.=> BoneFace, maybe you're "pushing too hard" via too much o/c'ing? I don't know... 

I just hit 2772.5mhz here as an overclock!

I am now using a 231mhz FSB + 12x Multiplier for that rate... & imo so far @ least? I think I did better @ 2750.1mhz via 250mhz FSB + 11x Multiplier for THAT rate!

(& it doesn't want to run this ScienceMark 2.0 test properly now!)

That tells me I am pushing TOO hard & may have been better off using a lower multiplier 11x by 250mhz FSB - ScienceMark runs on that just fine, whereas this latest o/c won't let it! apk


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a little room left .... but I'm surprised you're not getting a little more out of that 4800 X2 .... I'm running little high on the vcore and I'm using a wb ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2006)

new result at 4285mhz.








you got me by 4 points alecstaar lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> new result at 4285mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're RIGHT ON MY TAIL!!!








* How the HECK did you get 4285++ mhz?

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I have a little room left .... but I'm surprised you're not getting a little more out of that 4800 X2 .... I'm running little high on the vcore and I'm using a wb ...



Well, I am STILL "experimenting" here, & it IS very HOT outside (hitting 100F today already), so it may be affecting what my TRUE "top-end" can be, stable...

I did better using:

11x multiplier + 250mhz FSB = 2750.1mhz overclock (196/200mhz DDR-400 RAM speed set DDR-333)

vs.

12x multiplier + 231mhz FSB = 2772.1mhz overclock (184/200mhz DDR-400 RAM speed set DDR-333)

IMO @ least, mainly because the first one yields BETTER ramspeed, vs. the 2nd one, though it has a higher overall mhz gain!

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2006)

what about this then-








would'nt run science mark tho' bsod.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> would'nt run science mark tho' bsod.



No WONDER you could top 4285mhz - you're an "INTEL MAN"!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I have a little room left .... but I'm surprised you're not getting a little more out of that 4800 X2 .... I'm running little high on the vcore and I'm using a wb ...



Got a BIT more outta it, now... & FINALLY STABLE too, with better overclock than I have had before (glad I took this test now for sure)!

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU  (showing ~353mhz SOLID/STABLE overdriven gain over stock speed 2400mhz)*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM overdriven gain (getting ~197mhz of 200mhz possible on DDR-400 via DDR3 dividers used)*






*ScienceMark 2.0 score (best yet @ 1401++, & stable):*








* There she be, best I can do...  even w/ a 100F heatwave ambient temps outside today!

(Finally, I broke 1400 & I am STILL in 3rd place here, lol - wtf!)

I am now 37 points behind dj dn & his Opteron DC cpu @ 1446 points (who trails the 1537 point leader, Urlyin (same cpu type in Opt165 DC also))...

APK

P.S.=> It seems this ScienceMark 2.0 is a damn useful test, because it's also a GOOD test of CPU + RAM stability under duress of overclocking... given this heat, I have not only sped up my system substantially today, but also gotten a STABLE runner outta taking this test!

BONUS!!! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

*Again: Achilles in the film "TROY", said it best:*



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



WELL? See above...



* Rinse, Lather, & Repeat 3x... lol!

APK

P.S.=> Test's been a good thing for me, got a stable faster o/c from it, & pretty much have decided that this benchmark's also a decent stability test as well! 

It was a challenge to make the "1400++ club" as well...

So, got the machine for it? I know there's more systems here faster than mine, & if you're new? Bring 'em on as well... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2006)

i think it is a good stability test,mine failed coz i had the mem at 950,i think it may be too high.i will try it at 800 and summthing at 4.4 and see if it will do the test at that.i'm close to you tho' mate.

i only need another 6 or 8 points and i.ve got ya. lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i think it is a good stability test,



I am fairly convinced of that myself as well!

(I.E.-> Not only is it a decent benchmark, but also a stability tester for overclockers (2 for the price of one)).



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> mine failed coz i had the mem at 950,i think it may be too high.i will try it at 800 and summthing at 4.4 and see if it will do the test at that.i'm close to you tho' mate.



You have to step down some it appears from that, this is certain... I went thru the same, & could achieve TREMENOUS overclocks (out past 2828 iirc noted in this thread) & I could post forums & surf all day, download files etc. just fine - stable!

BUT, run my system thru that test all the way? NOT!

Again - it is a stability tester as well as a benchmark (dual bonus)...



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i only need another 6 or 8 points and i.ve got ya. lol



Yes, you are almost there... 

MISSION - "Get to the 1400++ club stable - pass thru ScienceMark 2.0 to prove it"



* It isn't easy when your system's just about maxed-out... & it's not all about mhz, but also how much of your memory mhz rating you get back too!

I found when the RAM timings are near-optimal "balanced", when you have to use a divider clock (DDR-333 down from DDR-400, but 197/200mhz is used now)? 

I get thru this test better, & operate on most things overall, better... trying to balance the speed of the CPU mhz-wise, & RAM mhz as well (trying for optimal default timings on divider use), + depends largely on what I am doing!

I could probably surf the web all day @ 2828++ mhz, but gaming, or a ROUGH program like this one is? Nope, no way... good test all around, for stability AND scoring.

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2006)

this is at 254x9 ill do the test at 244x10 shortly


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2006)

the only change is the ram is oc'd higher cpu is at 2.44ghz !!! just short of the leader 1512.03 man if i had ddr400 i would have won :shadedshu i think that puts you at 4th alecstaar and me in 2nd w/ s754 amd a64 3000+ the click on the 2.44ghz and it is only for the 1323.22 ill eventually post the one w/ the ram at 354mhz


----------



## _33 (Aug 1, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> the only change is the ram is oc'd higher cpu is at 2.44ghz !!! just short of the leader 1512.03 man if i had ddr400 i would have won :shadedshu i think that puts you at 4th alecstaar and me in 2nd w/ s754 amd a64 3000+ the click on the 2.44ghz and it is only for the 1323.22 ill eventually post the one w/ the ram at 354mhz



Those scores don't make sense!

You shouldn't do much past 1000 really.  Don't ask me how you got this peak score, it's obviously a bug.  The last post before does make sense thoe.


----------



## dj_dn (Aug 1, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> the only change is the ram is oc'd higher cpu is at 2.44ghz !!! just short of the leader 1512.03 man if i had ddr400 i would have won :shadedshu i think that puts you at 4th alecstaar and me in 2nd w/ s754 amd a64 3000+ the click on the 2.44ghz and it is only for the 1323.22 ill eventually post the one w/ the ram at 354mhz


Euhm, look at your primordia score it's 3092.28 vs core duo 2 1596 and FX-62 1357. Somthing aint right.






PS: dang _33 got to it faster then me.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 1, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> i think that puts you at 4th alecstaar and me in 2nd



Man, hate to tell you this, but I have to agree w/ the others here!

Your results don't make sense, if looked @ closely!

I say this, because I've seen it do some OUTRAGEOUS things already, see photo noted below!

It happens if you overclock TOO much (I did mine for stability too, & am running it as noted in my sig & for this test's results as well, stable as we speak & @ those rates below).



			
				_33 said:
			
		

> Those scores don't make sense!
> 
> You shouldn't do muych past 1000 really.  Don't ask me how you got this peak score, it's obviously a bug.  The last post before does make sense thoe.



Could very well be, his Primordia did the same thing my molecular did (progress bar out of bounds of its groupbox border even)

You can see that on the page of this post 3 pages prior to THIS one (954520.25 or, some outrageous score like that)...

Get ready for a laff, see my 5th post down's photo of my desktop running it & hitting a bug:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14736&page=2

APK


----------



## _33 (Aug 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> new result at 4285mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you tweak your memory to achieve that score?


----------



## _33 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Could very well be, his Primordia did the same thing my molecular did on the page of this post 3 pages prior to THIS one (954520.25 or, some outrageous score like that)...
> 
> Get ready for a laff:
> 
> ...



Congratz dude btw, your machine is quite the performer!  On mine, I got value ram, so it's being held down a bit.  If I had proper memory say OCZ platinum something, or some GEIL Ultra something, CAS 2, I'd probably hit something liek 1420 - 1450.  But, reality is another thing right now.

You know also what's amazing is we get a head to head AMD64 vs P4 here, and it's quite neck to neck.  I see on INTEL? usually the mem seems to hold it back.  I could be wrong.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=109170 here would be my cpuz validation w/ ram tweaking sad how a cheap sub $100 system smokes you guys think if it wasn't summer i could have broke 250mhzx10 and really put up some numbers


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Congratz dude btw, your machine is quite the performer!



Yea, it's doing OK, stable (despite the heatwave, 101F here today)...

Plus, this resulted in my finding the upwardmost possible decent mhz boost on CPU, & moreso imo @ least on the memory hitting 197/200mhz possible for DDR-400 stock type RAM & operating @ 47C under load as well...

Good balance, overall for speed  of CPU, memory, & bus - w/out "nuclear meltdown" temperatures or instabilities showing up (stable now for hours).

I am surprised (this benchmark turned out not only THAT, but also a GOOD stability of overclock tester, especially in the RAM area!)...



			
				_33 said:
			
		

> On mine, I got value ram, so it's being held down a bit.  If I had proper memory say OCZ platinum something, or some GEIL Ultra something, CAS 2, I'd probably hit something liek 1420 - 1450.  But, reality is another thing right now.



Mine too, my biggest "downfall/detractor" is my RAM, we noted that in the overclocking thread I did, & got a LOT of help on how it is done, & what to note/look for, etc. from others here...



* This benchmark turned out MORE than just a benchmark for me - but, a way to score my system vs. others AND find it's upper limits on overclocks as a stability testing program also: BONUS!

APK


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=109170 here would be my cpuz validation w/ ram tweaking sad how a cheap sub $100 system smokes you guys think if it wasn't summer i could have broke 250mhzx10 and really put up some numbers



Your not getting It.....No way your system gets 1500+....Look at the other rigs In this thread and you'll see your rig Is overshadowed by some real beasts.....your test was a Fluke....nothing more.....proving your rig Is more than likely NOT 100% stable In that configuration.........your first posted test score Is more than likely right on the money.

That being said....Heres mine...1334...not to shabby.....and will get better.


----------



## _33 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Yea, it's doing OK, stable (despite the heatwave, 101F here today)...
> 
> Plus, this resulted in my finding the upwardmost possible decent mhz boost on CPU, & moreso imo @ least on the memory hitting 197/200mhz possible for DDR-400 stock type RAM & operating @ 47C under load as well...
> 
> ...



Yes totally!  Thoe, for a game like, let's say Oblivion, I have to get that 2858 mhz down to around 2817 to be fully stable for hours on end.  So at 2817, I'd probably get like a 1345-1350 score.  I'm totally surprized by the performance of the Opteron 165!  I wanted to switch to Opteron, and that might be it!

It's pretty hot in here BTW, won't do benchmarks today.  But my memory is not very stable past 225 mhz CAS 3-3-3-8 with otherwize tight latencies and settings on other parms (DFI oblige).


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

is there any progream you want me to rnu to prove 100% stable it runs pcmark05 3dmark2001se aquamark3 and superpi so umm.... it could be a glitch but hey i am happy about 2nd place maybe if i tweak the ram some more i can get 1st im not that far away ohh and i think the prob is not the prog i think it is amd s754 setup i am running the htt at over 1000mhz and the ram at 325.3mhz but the primordia score is kinda outta whack so watever ive run it 3x and got sim results so what now we email sciencemark about glitches oh and temp wise (i was watching my temp prog the whole time) was never over 54C


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Yes totally!  Thoe, for a game like, let's say Oblivion, I have to get that 2858 mhz down to around 2817 to be fully stable for hours on end.  So at 2817, I'd probably get like a 1345-1350 score.



Now, you're bringing up a point, a VERY solid one & I hit upon it as well earlier:

I noted, that I got BETTER SCORES on this test, with a higher FSB using a lower multiplier... 

I had a 231mhz - 250mhz FSB x 12 multiplier, & got WAY higher CPU overclocks hitting into the 2828++ ranges, but instability on this test... & lower scores when it ran as well!

(That is, WHEN it went thru all of its tests fully, clocked up that high on the CPU (sacrificing HUGE on RAM mhz though, was way out of 'sync' @ 184/200mhz only) that is (was VERY "touch & go" getting the test to complete @ all))...

Now, @ the 2828++mhz CPU clock ranges?

Sure, I could run my system just fine & surf the web, do email, etc. but not pass this test, stable... & when I went back to a FASTER FSB, & lower multiplier (figures in my sig)?

I scored BETTER on this test, and it runs consistently & properly all the way thru!

This indicates to me that FSB deals in system communication w/ RAM onboard the mobo & that this test IS "memory bandwidth" intensive & TOUCHY if it is not stable...



			
				_33 said:
			
		

> I'm totally surprized by the performance of the Opteron 165!  I wanted to switch to Opteron, and that might be it!



Yes, they ARE nice, & iirc, this mobo can take one too... they are also DualCore x2 jobbies!



* I will wait out their price break @ some point & possibly replace this one... but, don't you have to get ECC memory too?

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

the fact that the test is ram depenmdent would give my built in s754 ram controller the adv which maybe could be what made my test results better i cant think of nething ????


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> is there any progream you want me to rnu to prove 100% stable it runs pcmark05 3dmark2001se aquamark3 and superpi so umm.... it could be a glitch but hey i am happy about 2nd place maybe if i tweak the ram some more i can get 1st im not that far away ohh and i think the prob is not the prog i think it is amd s754 setup i am running the htt at over 1000mhz and the ram at 325.3mhz but the primordia score is kinda outta whack so watever ive run it 3x and got sim results so what now we email sciencemark about glitches oh and temp wise (i was watching my temp prog the whole time) was never over 54C



I'd just test & see what you can post here on this test (it IS a good test of Cpu/Memory stability)... take your time doing so, because this test helped me get the VERY LAST DROP of performance out of this beast!



* Just by taking the time to eck out what I could from o/c's... 

I also (if you noted the photo I posted of some outrageous score) saw some "glitches" in this test, & they looked like the one you saw (except WAY more outrageous results)...

What it told me was it could complete THIS benchmark test, finally consistently enough, & thus meaning I was getting close to where I had to be mhz-wise on the CPU!

*AND* the memory ratio (I went from 184/200mhz unstable on RAM, to 197/200mhz STABLE)...

You're probably very close to where you are stable now, & the only things that helped me so far have been this benchmark, & running Folding@Home (both memory/cpu intensive)... when they got "nutty" (if & when they did)? I knew, back down a notch, & try again!

* Those other tests you note ought to be good too!

APK

P.S.=> Good luck & HOPE you can beat me... it is a painstaking hassle, especially in this heatwave out there today! apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I'd just test & see what you can post here on this test (it IS a good test of Cpu/Memory stability)... take your time doing so, because this test helped me get the VERY LAST DROP of performance out of this beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am pretty sure i did beat you but yeah i guess ill notch my stuff back and run again but remember on both of my 2.44ghz test i got extremely high scores so lets see wat i can do this winter


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> i am pretty sure i did beat you but yeah i guess ill notch my stuff back and run again but remember on both of my 2.44ghz test i got extremely high scores so lets see wat i can do this winter



Well, test her out stable (if you have tested stable to your satisfaction, then so be it)... 

However, I would test more... 

See, I say that, because that result with the glitch on Primordia section in your result I saw, just made no sense!

It inflated your score, it happened to me as well!

Again: Do see the photo I had with one of those in it (Molecular test result was outrageous by comparison to all others run, first key point!)

Second key point noting err/abend in test program was:

Progress bar outside of groupbox border also *KEY THING TO NOTE IS THAT*

(Much like yours was, except in the Primordia test on your system)

Most of these, if you note? All score around the SAME relative numbers in each test, not HUGE variances, & certainly not those that go outside groupbox border by progress bar (definitely a glitch)... 

The photo I posted with the SAME 'glitch'?

It would set the world record probably (& I KNOW this machine won't do that!)

Then get back to us... put that pic up & all that!



* It's possible you beat me, but I had to play around with my system a great deal to get what I did out of this testscore, but moreso for stability out of the settings I used to get it!

APK


----------



## _33 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I'd just test & see what you can post here on this test (it IS a good test of Cpu/Memory stability)... take your time doing so, because this test helped me get the VERY LAST DROP of performance out of this beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW Alec, if you want to test how hot is your CPU CORES, I have *THE* program for you.  It is called Core Temp.  It will tell you precicely the core temp reading from each of the cores in your X2 proc!  It may be a scary view.  Not only that, but the censors might be wacky in your cores and not report right temps (that could happen, not the most reliable part of the CPU).


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> BTW Alec, if you want to test how hot is your CPU CORES, I have *THE* program for you.  It is called Core Temp Beta 0.9.0.91.  It will tell you precicely the core temp reading from each of the cores in your X2 proc!  It may be a scary view.  Not only that, but the censors might be wacky in your cores and not report right temps (that could happen, not the most reliable part of the CPU).



Thanks man... I will use that!

EDIT PART:

I have, works GREAT (nice simple & to-the-point miinimalist design, & yet fully feedback featured too)... 

Works on AMD as well!

(Lists Intel stuff, iirc, ONLY in the readme though, got me a bit spooked)...



* "TEMPS MATTER HUGE!"

(Especially in this heatwave... ugh!)

APK

P.S.=> 33, did you write this one? apk


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> the fact that the test is ram depenmdent would give my built in s754 ram controller the adv which maybe could be what made my test results better i cant think of nething ????




Nope...as far as I know.....basically ALL AMD64 CPU's have the Onboard memory controller.

Lets look at the facts.....your on the Oldest 64bit AMD platform...your running PC2100 memory.......nothing In your setup eclipse's the Hardware from most any other tester....yet you think your score Is legit?....If you check back a few pages like Alec recommended....then you would read that Thats the way you see If your system Isn't stable at the current configuration.

If you honestly think your 2.4gig with PC2100 memory Is going to spank a FX60 Primordea score........slide the pipe over here would ya.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

fyi at 2.44 i have a higher clock both htt and cpu than an fx60 so umm... yeah im just going to drop it back some and then we will see i will start at 2.4 and move up i am sure that will ake u'all happy andyes i read alec super score i posted my first score around there and you know wat the time diff between the tests when i ran the primordia test were cut in half from stock to 2.44ghz so glitch or no it was some major improvement


edit- the 1st test was at 2.4ghz the 2nd 2.35ghz still high in primordia?? no idea what is wrong there


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

*Yet again - Achilles said it best in the film "TROY":*

Achilles from the film "TROY" said it best:



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"*





APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

i am going to say it again is there any program thst i can run to prove complete stability i just ran cpu burn in 4 30min. no issue at any speed up to 2.44ghz maybe thru some fluke amd s754 a64 3000+ just has primordia beat


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2006)

hello alecstaar,
                     i beat ya lol  






this was at 4.3ghz with the mem at 833.look at the bas/flops its pretty high eh?.can you jump over me now?.(metaphorical gauntlet thrown lol)


----------



## _33 (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> i am going to say it again is there any program thst i can run to prove complete stability i just ran cpu burn in 4 30min. no issue at any speed up to 2.44ghz maybe thru some fluke amd s754 a64 3000+ just has primordia beat



Try superPI and give us your results.  If you obtain less than 45 seconds at 1M, we'll congratulate you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2006)

here ya go-


----------



## _33 (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> fyi at 2.44 i have a higher clock both htt and cpu than an fx60 so umm... yeah im just going to drop it back some and then we will see i will start at 2.4 and move up i am sure that will ake u'all happy andyes i read alec super score i posted my first score around there and you know wat the time diff between the tests when i ran the primordia test were cut in half from stock to 2.44ghz so glitch or no it was some major improvement
> 
> 
> edit- the 1st test was at 2.4ghz the 2nd 2.35ghz still high in primordia?? no idea what is wrong there



WRONG:

Your sorry ass processor: 2.44ghz, 512K L2 cache, HTT 800, single core, socket 754, 2.4 ghz (overclocked)

The wonderful FX-60, 1024K X 2 L2 cache, HTT 1000, double core, socket 939, 2.6 ghz (stock)


----------



## _33 (Aug 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> here ya go-



I was asking cdawall, but hey, great result none the less!


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> i am going to say it again is there any program thst i can run to prove complete stability i just ran cpu burn in 4 30min. no issue at any speed up to 2.44ghz maybe thru some fluke amd s754 a64 3000+ just has primordia beat



More than likely your Fluke results are a result of you running your HTT Bus past the Limit of 800 that the 754 platform has......back your HTT bus down to 800 and then re-run the test.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry i thought you was asking me.i think i can get higher,but it just wont run the test at 4.4ghz.it does the first coupla tests then bsods.i'm not sure if it is the ram been too high or not enuff vcore.i had it at 1.438.it might need more but my cooler is really been pushed to the max at that.

i've seen some guys 930 at 4.8ghz,i just cant seem to get mine to windows at 300fsb or more.it'll post at 4.5 but will not do windows.more tweaking i guess.i would love to try it will water cooling.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> hello alecstaar, i beat ya lol



Yes, you did... from 1317.07. -> 1395 -> 1424.36!

All of your progress bars & such are w/ in their groupbox border, + all scores are right around one another consistently...




Looks legit: Good Job! You did put me into 4th place, imo... & you certainly do NOT "give up" either... lol!



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> this was at 4.3ghz with the mem at 833.look at the bas/flops its pretty high eh?.can you jump over me now?.(metaphorical gauntlet thrown lol)



Probably not today @ least - we are due for an even hotter day than yesterday, & that tipped in @ 100F! It's 7:30 a.m. & I am drinking my morning cup of coffee & can feel this much already, & the forecast of the weather is seconding it...

Plus, I was pretty near my limits on my first score 1390 -> 1399 -> 1401 imo, @ least, especially if I want to keep it this way & run stable over relatively long durations (very important to me, & part of WHY I did this test no less - helped me eck out that LITTLE BIT MORE outta my machine & proved it's a GOOD stability test too!)

My RAM - it kills me on overclocks, trying to get higher than what I can now!

(Tatty One, Ketxxx, & POGE all feel the same: That I need to purchase better than stock oem DDR-400 & go @ it w/ out having to use "divider speeds" like DDR-333 as I do (but, I am @ 197/200mhz rated memory speed, so, not all bad - fairly "tight" result))

They were my "mentors/tutors" in doing my "Ram timing-chain re-tighten" phase of my overclock & came to that conclusion, as I did... & I definitely think those guys know what they're doing in this regard...

Fact is, I even tried to "volt it up" yesterday (Corsair 2x256mb sticks ordinary DDR-400)... however, it won't do more than 2.6v stock (e.g.-> 2.65V-2.7V) for very long thru this benchmarks' tests which also function (bonus) as a stability test of an overclock!

* So, there's not much point in me trying that tack to increase RAM performance here, nor "push for more" @ least not today, as it will be TOO hot - & I definitely will need better RAM to go @ my overclocks @ 12 mult. (rather than 11x I use now) & DDR-400 speed as a starting point (rather than DDR-333 as I use now).

APK

P.S.=> I really don't know what to make of cdawall's results, other than to point out the fact his Primordia results progressbar shooting past their groupbox's borders (much like my "super-result" photo did, albeit doing that on the molecular test #1) & being WAY outside of the group of his other results... he does seem fairly genuine & adamant his results are "straight" & that his system is stable, & we have NO way of knowing what is what there, unless we sat @ his machine testing w/ him w/ other apps for longterm stability (which is what I am after outta this - my highest possible o/c, & a stable result)... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2006)

when i had my amd,it was the generic ram letting me down.the ram i have now is'nt too bad.it was only £100 for a matched pair.

i dont know why it wont do 4.4 stable.i dont know if it is the ram or the vcore or the board that just wont do 300fsb.i guess it must be quite stable as it is now tho' to pass the science mark at 4.3.i guess more tweaking is in order when i can be arsed.

the combination of this board and chip seems to be ok.i am quite impressed with this 930.i really thought a 4800 x2 would beat my chip.i guess it thrashes mine on games tho'.

i just dont see that the chip cdawall has can beat mine and yours,it just doesnt seem right,his parts are'nt exactly high end either.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2006)

am i seeing things or was there a reply by tatty one here a second ago?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> when i had my amd,it was the generic ram letting me down.the ram i have now is'nt too bad.it was only £100 for a matched pair.



What kind do you use now? Both yourself & Steevo have better RAM now, & I would like to start getting some "feedback" on the BETTER & more overclocker-ready RAM out there... thanks for info.!

(Might as well start inquiring now imo)



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i dont know why it wont do 4.4 stable.i dont know if it is the ram or the vcore or the board that just wont do 300fsb.i guess it must be quite stable as it is now tho' to pass the science mark at 4.3.i guess more tweaking is in order when i can be arsed.



Yup, I am "experimenting" right now in fact, using 12x multipliers by 231mhz (limit of what I can do & complete ScienceMark 2.0) FSB, & getting 1393 scores on it... lower score on this test & lower RAM-mhz return (185/200mhz) too.

A 232mhz FSB fails out & will not finish the Primordia section here (caught in endless loop on iteration #2, & noting scientifically exponents for results numbers) indicating instability imo @ the level of FSB here.

11x SOLID multiplier  & 11.5x FRACTIONAL multiplier in BIOS by 248-250mhz FSB yielded HIGHER ScienceMark 2.0 scores (my high-mark of 1401 was achieved in that manner on ScienceMark 2.0 results) & also a HIGHER RAM-mhz return (195-197/200mhz possible).

Nearly 10 points higher using a LOWER multiplier x HIGHER FSB here on ScienceMark 2.0 is what I am seeing... actually "better" using that & this test's results bear this out for me.

Tough call, either way (but, I now know where the limits I hit are, so it's all good! A man's gotta know his limits in stability testing lol... either that, or cook your system's eggs good & ruin it!)

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> the combination of this board and chip seems to be ok.i am quite impressed with this 930.i really thought a 4800 x2 would beat my chip.i guess it thrashes mine on games tho'.



I have no idea either way, but that Intel rig of yours is a GOOD overclocker imo! I gotta get me some BETTER more-overclock ready RAM... by ALL means!

Still, I think I can "tighten" up my memory timing-chain (as I call it) & see if I can get MORE "ROI" from my RAM-mhz speeds using 12x multiplier instead of 11-11.5x...



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> just dont see that the chip cdawall has can beat mine and yours,it just doesnt seem right,his parts are'nt exactly high end either.



It's not imo, like many of yours, but... he may be straight on his opinion of it being stable & it has found SOMEKIND of 'glitch' that allows test completion, but showing a radical "err" outlier result in his Primordia result (just like that "Super-Result of mine had in "Molecular" test section I posted - insane #'s results like 95294.20 scores, impossible, & progressbar bounds exceeding the groupbox container)... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

ok here you go i tweaked my ram got it at 42s at 1m super pi with pics to prove it these are my super pi scores 2.35ghz (2T) 2.44ghz (1T) and 2.4ghz(2T) and shortly i will have new science mark 2 score at 1T on the ram

edit-new high score!!!! 1592.84 @2.44ghz and ram at 2.5-3-3-6-9 1T


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> ok here you go i tweaked my ram got it at 42s at 1m super pi with pics to prove it these are my super pi scores 2.35ghz (2T) 2.44ghz (1T) and 2.4ghz(2T) and shortly i will have new science mark 2 score at 1T on the ram
> 
> edit-new high score!!!! 1592.84 @2.44ghz and ram at 2.5-3-3-6-9 1T



Looks stable for the most part, & you MAY indeed, have a legit score... 

What makes me question it, & others too?

Well, MAINLY that Primordia result being SO far "out of whack" by comparison to your other scores!

It is really the ONLY thing making me "question" your resultset... that, & its progressbar blowing by the bounds of its groupbox container (lesser issue here though imo), but that's it though!



* At this point, regarding YOUR results (especially the Primordia section):

I would write the coder of this program & run your results by him, directing him to this thread no less... 

(That is the SURE way to get an answer imo @ least, & also possibly alert him to problems in this program (like my "Super-Result" back a few pages, lol, because it IS appearing to be a LOT like it, & in my case @ least in that one? I KNOW this system can't pull that much of a score off!)).

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

there that should make you happy made my primordia drop  happy now i changed some of the settings and ran it at 2.44ghz and all my other settings what ever the prob was fixed when i changed the element thingy in primordia


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> there that should make you happy made my primordia drop  happy now i changed some of the settings and ran it at 2.44ghz and all my other settings what ever the prob was fixed when i changed the element thingy in primordia



It's NOT about "me being happy", but more YOU being happy & knowing your result is indeed, legit... others & yes, myself, aren't convinced of it because of what I noted above is all.



* I do think you ought to write the coder of this program, & run it by him, as to what I state above may be "wrong" w/ your results earlier... 

They DO appear to be stable though!

STILL do write him:

Mainly about Primordia being WAY out of sync w/ your other results (plus, the progressbar flooding out of its frame/groupbox signals something is amiss as well, albeit not as much as how much the Primordia result "differs" from your other scores... do note, ours tend to stay ROUGHLY @ par with the other test results, this is a key point).

APK


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> there that should make you happy made my primordia drop  happy now i changed some of the settings and ran it at 2.44ghz and all my other settings what ever the prob was fixed when i changed the element thingy in primordia



Changed what element thingy? I thought the test was ran at it's default settings ... any changes would skew the test and result in exactly what happened... an unbelievable score... but none the less, that is a good score for a 3000+ cpu on your last run posted


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

no the last one when i got a 1023.22 i changed the element that is the one that was non default all the others ran the full time and all the same test you guys did even on that i am going to change my dram timings to get a higher score and run again at default and we will see if i can top my near 1600 pt. score


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

ok i found a big glitch in primordia and set the bar in primordia 8k haha


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> ok i found a big glitch in primordia and set the bar in primordia 8k haha



I don't know about you guys, but I ran ALL the tests @ their default set (no user-defined stuff etc. on ANY test)... first of all.

Secondly, man... you really OUGHT to write the program's developer on your Primordia results... seriously!

AND, do point him to my "Super-Result" on the Molecular test too, the photo of it... cannot hurt!

(We may end up w/ a better version in 3.x because of it!)

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah prob should but hey watever i redownloaded the prog and it seems to be having less funny results ill post new scores later


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2006)

hello alecstaar.

my ram is this-http://www.patriotmem.com/products/groupdetailp.jsp?prodgroupid=63&prodline=5&group=PC2-7200&catid=2

i have had it to 1000mhz at 3.75ghz,at the moment it is at its recomended setiings of 450/900 at 5.5.5.15 at 2.3volts.compared to ddr1 on an amd the timings are really high,i hated it at first but i know ddr2 has higher timings but more bandwidth.on sandra it is about 8000mb/sec.and i know games like high bandwidth.

i too ran all the tests at default settings.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> hello alecstaar.
> 
> my ram is this-http://www.patriotmem.com/products/groupdetailp.jsp?prodgroupid=63&prodline=5&group=PC2-7200&catid=2
> 
> ...



Thanks man... I have 2 types from 2 folks so far that look REALLY good, as far as more "overclock ready" types of RAM, vs. the stock/oem DDR-400 Corsair stuff I use now!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 2, 2006)

*Yes, yet again? Achilles from the film "TROY" said it best:*



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"*



*CPU-z 1.35 CPU  (showing ~353mhz SOLID/STABLE overdriven gain over stock speed 2400mhz)*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM overdriven gain (getting ~197mhz of 200mhz possible on DDR-400 via DDR3 dividers used)*






*ScienceMark 2.0 score (best yet @ 1401++, & stable):*








APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 2, 2006)

i have done testing and realized i could oc up to 2.47ghz but had to drop my htt from ~976mhz  (w/ my 2.44ghz setting and 800mhz htt) to ~741mhz @2.47ghz is the extra 30mhz worth the loss of 235mhz of htt??? i know this is pro the wrong spot but i trust you guys to tell me right so there it is????


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> i have done testing and realized i could oc up to 2.47ghz but had to drop my htt from ~976mhz  (w/ my 2.44ghz setting and 800mhz htt) to ~741mhz @2.47ghz is the extra 30mhz worth the loss of 235mhz of htt??? i know this is pro the wrong spot but i trust you guys to tell me right so there it is????



It's funny you ask that, because I am wondering THAT myself, especially during the ScienceMark 2.0 competition here this week!

IMO?

I did a "BETTER" o/c using 11x multipliers (even better using "fractional" ones my BIOS offers in 11.5x) as far as regaining RAM-mhz (memory tab section of CPU-z 1.35) than using 12x multipliers, especially concerning DDR-400 -> DDR-333 "hit" I took using "dividers" as the guys here call this technique!

12x multipliers (2773mhz CPU though) only allow me a 185/200mhz possible on RAM speeds...

11x multipliers ("only" 2750mhz CPU here) however, get me 196/200mhz (avg. of 11x-11.5x ratings I saw in CPU-z)

* Which IS better, indeed, is the question to ask!

APK

P.S.=> Imo, in theory @ least? 

For SOME things, higher RAM-mhz return rates is going to benefit you more than a few mhz gained on CPU-clock rating... memory-intensive ops WILL or should, gain more by it (faster FSB = faster CPU->Memory->& back circuit speeds)... 

ON THE FLIP-SIDE?

IMO, Higher mhz on the CPU will gain in CPU intensive tasks, albeit you will probably lose SOME mhz on the RAM-mhz speed regain (if you used "dividers" as I had to, going DDR-400 down to DDR-333 rates, & THEN, doing the "ram tightening of memory timing-chain numbers" as I call it to TRY get more of RAM-mhz back)... 

I don't THINK there is a "perfect answer", hence WHY I am exploring 12x multipliers @ ALL in the first place (heck, I wanted 2.6ghz, that's all... I get WELL OVER 2700++ ranges now because of all of this - might as well investigate ALL of the possible avenues imo & do tests, then lastly, making a decision!)

"B A L A N C E - balance" quoting Sean Connery as Ramirez in "The Highlander" movie... 

IMO @ least? Heck - it's all about that, best optimal return you can get doing BITS of both (high cpu mhz, vs. high RAM-mhz return)...apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

you know what is funny though with my htt down the cpu runs cooler so is this a goo trade off??? near identicle performance identicle in super pi so what should i do cooler is better right??? it sucks i thought i had the thing up to 2.5 and the dam thing give me some f***ing blue screen in xp stupid pos had to clock it down and i mean i tried everything dropping ram down to 100 spec (they make that???) and losening timings etc. i got a screen that said shuting down win. to prevent damage whats up w/ that???


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> you know what is funny though with my htt down the cpu runs cooler so is this a goo trade off??? near identicle performance identicle in super pi so what should i do cooler is better right???



Absolutely! 

By the way:

33 gave me a REALLY nice tool for monitoring temps, light, unobtrusive, & FULLY functional down to the last temps details (& more, would be a GREAT addition to CPU-z code imo)...

Heck, it even runs in the tasktray w/ a tooltip for monitoring temps "live"... 

IN fact, I want to write the coder of it, & give him the "secret" to LOW->NORMAL->HIGH->REALTIME cpu usage code!

All so his app can run @ LOW while minimized (on CPU usage) & normal when made fullscreen/normalsized... very easy to do via the Win32 API!



			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> it sucks i thought i had the thing up to 2.5 and the dam thing give me some f***ing blue screen in xp stupid pos had to clock it down and i mean i tried everything dropping ram down to 100 spec (they make that???) and losening timings etc. i got a screen that said shuting down win. to prevent damage whats up w/ that???



Oh, lol, man... I must have "BSOD'd" 20x already during my overclocking!

(Especially initially, before the guys here "turned me on/tuned me in" to HOW to do the memory tighten cycle. Not doing it FOR me, but explaining the reasoning & WHY's/HOW's of it (ALL OF IT, especially POGE & Ketxxx), i.e.-> giving me a pole & teaching me how to fish, not fishing for me!)

BSOD's are not 'bad' man, they are there to PROTECT YOU, against you!

* Try think of them THAT way when o/c'ing...

APK

P.S.=> I have also had the CPU itself shut the system down, overheating is why (33's tool turned me onto THAT fact, when I was blowing WAY over 60c (danger temp iirc, for AMD cpu's))... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

lol bsod sucks but as you can see my ram settings cant be tightened any more though considerin how much nicer they are on xp than 98se (i got blue screen of death a lot on 98se) bte when you upgrade to some real ram like this stuff on sale at tiger http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1820448&CatId=558
(there is a 1gb stick on sale to would you mind sending me the ddr 400 you got ????????? it would be very nice to have some real ram in my system oh and umm most temp monitors dont work on my machspeed board i basically have core temp (from _33) and speedfan and thats all that work


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> would you mind sending me the ddr 400 you got ????????? it would be very nice to have some real ram in my system oh and umm most temp monitors dont work on my machspeed board i basically have core temp (from _33) and speedfan and thats all that work



LOL, the RAM I use? It BLOWS by comparison to what others here use!

(I know it's what's holding me back from using 1:1 ratio (no divider usage, ala DDR-400 speeds step downs to DDR-333 & having to pull the "memory loosen/tighten" cycle))

Corsair "matched pair" DDR-400, 2x256mb sticks - this is NOT "overclocker ready" RAM by any means... trust me on that account!

* I.E.-> I can assure you, that it won't even go "over volt" (2.6v std.), not even to 2.65v or 2.7v... which is WHAT you can do to try "get more" from your RAM during O/C, just like overvolting the CPU or chipset!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

lol you know considering i am running ddr2100! anything is an improvement and i know what overvolting is my ram now runs at 2.65v over my stupid f'd up boards 2.55v? but hey i am hitting near ddr2700 w/ it (329.4) w/ the timings 2.5-2-2-6-9 2T which should run relative to 2700 spec. plus im poor white boy in houston (go figure) so there is honestly no money to upgrade the ram and if i did have the money it would go to a high end hsf vs the one that came in the box (lol did you know that crappy little fan can hit 4700rpm)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> lol you know considering i am running ddr2100! anything is an improvement



You DO have a point there, lol!



			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> and i know what overvolting is my ram now runs at 2.65v over my stupid f'd up boards 2.55v? but hey i am hitting near ddr2700 w/ it (329.4) w/ the timings 2.5-2-2-6-9 2T which should run relative to 2700 spec.



Your system's pretty impressive imo, & IF you scores are indeed "legit" (which is WHY I asked you write the author of ScienceMark 2.0, so he can verify it, one way or the other, & so that this "err" you & I have BOTH seen, is error trapped for! It obviously isn't @ this point imo @ least!)

If your scores are "straight" though? I wouldn't sell that rig... I'd upgrade it to its max & keep it as a server in years to come...



			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> plus im poor white boy in houston (go figure) so there is honestly no money to upgrade the ram and if i did have the money it would go to a high end hsf vs the one that came in the box



No rich man here by any stretch-of-the-imagination/means @ all, too!



			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> (lol did you know that crappy little fan can hit 4700rpm)



Nope! But, I guess, now I do...



*  Not a wasted day, live & learn!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

err had to change ram sett ing 2.5-3-3


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

*Well, that said on your end? Heh, gotta do it (It's "tradition" in this thread)*



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"*





* All comers are welcome!

IMO @ least so far? Heck, this is a decent benchmarking program AND stability test in 1 box (2 for the price of 1 FREE program no less)...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

well looks like stability at over 2.44 is to much to ask w/ stock cooling


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> well looks like stability at over 2.44 is to much to ask w/ stock cooling



The 754 platform has a Roof Limit of 800Mhz HTT...not 1000Mhz HTT like the 939 platform....more than likely...thats what was causing the Extreme Primordea scores.

Makes sense as well with getting a good temp drop....you were way over the 800 Limit.

Congrats on getting It sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2006)

i might have a dabble today and try and see why it fails at the magic 300fsb.it is a bit cooler here today so i might take the chance and try.

has any body any ideas?.more vcore?.more ram volts?.

some guy had his to 4.8ghz at 1.57v so i am pretty sure some more is there.i just need to find the sweet spot at 4.4ghz.

maybe i need to run the mem lower at that speed.


----------



## _33 (Aug 3, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> The 754 platform has a Roof Limit of 800Mhz HTT...not 1000Mhz HTT like the 939 platform....more than likely...thats what was causing the Extreme Primordea scores.
> 
> Makes sense as well with getting a good temp drop....you were way over the 800 Limit.
> 
> Congrats on getting It sorted.



Actually cdawall has admitted a couple posts earlier that he personalized the test to obtain high scores and so he cheated.  higher HTT usually doesn't give much (if any) performance improvements.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i might have a dabble today and try and see why it fails at the magic 300fsb.it is a bit cooler here today so i might take the chance and try.
> 
> has any body any ideas?.more vcore?.more ram volts?.
> 
> ...



memory will be a limiting factor, if the overclock is pushing your memory speeds at or exceeding its limit you will need to loosten your timings....if you are on 1T....just start by dropping to 2T before you ramp up to 300Mhz rather than changing everything at once.  Voltage of course will also be an issue and if you have the cooling you may just want to start by raising her by .25 in any case, usually you will find that a speed that is attained by a lower multiplier and therfore higher FSB requires more volts than the same speed attained by a higher multiplier and therefore lower FSB.....make sense?  Of course this in itself will have an impact on memory speed so you really need to try all permitations to see what sits best with your rig.  Take things easy and be patient!  don't get too over enthusiastic and try it all at once or you may be in need of a new CPU!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Actually cdawall has admitted a couple posts earlier that he personalized the test to obtain high scores and so he cheated.



That's NOT acceptable...



APK


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Actually cdawall has admitted a couple posts earlier that he personalized the test to obtain high scores and so he cheated.  higher HTT usually doesn't give much (if any) performance improvements.



I realize higher HTT value over stock doesn't give much If any performance boost.....But It can give Instability In benchmarks and app execution.

If In fact he did Indeed admit to cheating...he should be kicked because he sat In this thread and bragged his A** off about "Smoking" the higher end rigs In this thread.

Cheating only shows the true nature of an Individual..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

*My latest score (via my latest overclock experiments)*

My latest score & stability (via ScienceMark 2.0) is as follows, having switched from using an 11x multiplier X 249mhz FSB to 12x multiplier X 231mhz FSB):

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (~2773mhz - a 373mhz overdriven gain):*







*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (~185/200mhz - a "ROI" of 93%):*






(This is w/ out setting my BIOS memory setting of RAS Precharge to 2, it is still 3 here but I used the older photo of it when I had it @ 2T for a test of what memory settings I can/could play with to try "tighten" them some more still yet)

*ScienceMark 2.0 score (increased from 1392 -> 1401.11 (my highest yet on 12x multiplier thusfar, & even almost beating my old mark of 1401.20 done on 11.5x "Fractional" & frowned upon multipliers + higher FSB @ 249mhz)):*






*My BIOS data for overclocking used:*

*LDT DATA:*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 5T
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 10T
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 3T
Write Recovery Time = 3T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 231mhz
PCI Clock = 100mhz
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 12x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)



* That is about as good as I can get it... & WITHOUT using "Fractional Multipliers" as I did to bat off the 1401.20 I got using that...

I can change 1 more setting in my "Ram Memory timing-chain" #'s down a notch (RAS Precharge 2T down 1 from 3T) that I know of, & don't "bsod" but, I haven't passed it thru the ScienceMark 2.0 test yet (it is a good test of stability here, especially for MEMORY imo!)

APK

P.S.=> I don't know about "kicking" cdawall from the tests, but cheating on this stuff is really ONLY CHEATING YOURSELF!

If you do cheat it, you don't really get a GOOD IDEA of what your system can do by cheating on this test imo @ least, & thus only burn yourself... after all, there is ALWAYS some system that will beat yours in SOME capacity, if not this test, it will in others.

This I already know!

E.G. -> the Opteron 165 s939 CPU's "get the better of mine" here, batting scores like 1447 & 1500++ even already done by others here!

I.E.-> The idea for me in this test is to achieve the MOST STABLE o/c I can in this heatwave, so I hit a "perfect" year-round mark to set it @!

If it can stay stable & pass this test in this heat? It will FLY in the winter & it's colder ambient surrounding temps! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

*"You KNOW the drill" (lol, it's "tradition" in this thread for me to do THIS):*



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"*





* This ScienceMark 2.0 benchmark test - it's MORE than just that! It's also a heck of a way to test your stability of an overclock as well (2 programs for the price of 1, and a FREEBIE no less to boot!)

APK

P.S.=> "Bring 'em on" guys, especially those of you with REALLY fast rigs, & hopefully? Intel CONROE's as well... can't wait for THOSE to appear, just to see how things stack up vs. them... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

het bs i did not set up the test for a mijic score i set up the test to get a correct score a$$hole


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> het bs i did not set up the test for a mijic score i set up the test to get a correct score a$$hole




As far as I know...The test doesn't require any "set up" to run...simply open It and click on "Run all tests".

I still think It has something to do with your Over standard HTT value.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 3, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=109515


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> het bs i did not set up the test for a mijic score i set up the test to get a correct score a$$hole



Don't sweat it man... he was only speculating!



* If you are "Straight up" w/ us on this test, or not, it's NOT a "huge deal" imo... but it'd only be cheating yourself imo @ least if you're not being straight up & rigging the test data!

APK

P.S.=> Man! Look @ MikeLopez's score there... it takes "top-spot" honors away from the Opteron 165 users test scores even here earlier @ 1446 & 1579 iirc... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

jnt i know that i just startede screwin w/ stuff after i ran all my test just ot see what options there were (after i ran the test at defaults) and after that i just went to see what other things there were (you know a longer test; a harder test etc.) and from what i can tell we all just got beat by the intel core duo so there you go


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> jnt i know that i just startede screwin w/ stuff after i ran all my test just ot see what options there were (after i ran the test at defaults) and after that i just went to see what other things there were (you know a longer test; a harder test etc.)



Ok, fair enough - messing around w/ it is good to do, but we all ran the "test defaults" for our results... 

(See, you kind of HAVE to keep it that way! That is so we all are consistent & can compare our results w/ those of others!)



			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> and from what i can tell we all just got beat by the intel core duo so there you go



We SURE did!



* MikeLopez came in here today & SMOKED US ALL in this test, AND the SuperPi ones!

APK

P.S,=> Mike, 5ghz overclock over there or what, AND, is that an Intel CONROE result? apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

the only time i changed anything was on page 8 when i got ~1k for a test result


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 3, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Ok, fair enough - messing around w/ it is good to do, but we all ran the "test defaults" for our results...
> 
> (See, you kind of HAVE to keep it that way! That is so we all are consistent & can compare our results w/ those of others!)
> 
> ...



Indeed it is.  Here is the validation link (which I already posted):

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=109515

Cheers!!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Indeed it is.  Here is the validation link (which I already posted):
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=109515
> 
> Cheers!!!



Friggin' AWESOME!

You are the FIRST PERSON HERE on these forums running an INTEL Conroe, & that's the e6300 model... heh, wait until the e6800 ones appear!



* I was hoping somebody would show up w/ one of those CPU's in this test... thanks man!

*STANDINGS SO FAR:*

MikeLopez 1637
Urlyin 1537.93
Dj Dn 1446.18
Tigger69 1424.46 
Myself 1401.20 (via 11x mult. X 249mhz FSB)
Myself 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB)
33 1395.99
Lekamies 1371.23
JNT Raptor 1334.32
cdawall 1030.50

(Heh, my "Corvette" is surrounded @ this dragstrip by Porches, Ferraris, & Lamborghini's FOR SURE!)

APK

P.S.=> MikeLopez's new Intel CONROE result - Man Alive: It's a real "performance look @ the future" imo @ least... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> (Heh, my "Corvette" is surrounded @ this dragstrip by Porches, Ferraris, & Lamborghini's FOR SURE!)



that and my what??? honda (LOL)it beat most of you but you think my old car cheated w/ NOS


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 3, 2006)

I was trying to get some input all last month on this build but it kind of went under the radar.

Here is the link:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14404


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> that and my what??? honda (LOL)it beat most of you but you think my old car cheated w/ NOS



Well, you admit to altering the test data used earlier, that much is certain! That alone sets things out of perspective man... 

Can't you see that?

E.G.=> If I was told to pickup 52 cards & time it, and you are told to pick up only 24 cards & time it? Odds are, who is going to win??

(That's basically what happens when you rig a test w/ diff. conditions to exercise man!)

Plus, you also showed the SAME general scenario of error that my "SuperResult" screenshot did!

(Albeit in a diff. part of the test - yours in Primordia, mine in Molecular) 

NOBODY can "beat that" result of 954520.24 of mine here to date, lol!

Thing is? 

See... I KNOW that result of mine was b.s.!

Mainly, because its progressbar flooded out of its groupbox boundary range (lesser of two evils) BUT MORESO, because my molecular test result was SO FAR AWAY FROM THE OTHER TESTS SCORES I HAD (too much variation, & they tend NOT to vary that much)!

That's the MAIN CLUE, right there.

(Yours was no different man... same clues showing us something is "off")

Above all - This estimation of mine is nothing personal, because this is JUST a benchmark examination, but I have to admit I agree w/ the others in regards to your results because of those things... 

That's all.

* Again - no big deal. 

(You did put on a good showing though for a system of your makeup, Honda or not... it's a good system imo because it can finish the test & be quite radically o/c'd & such!)

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

ok i ahve redownloaded SET TO DEFAULTS and am currently running sciencemark let us see what we get!


-edit ok got w/ a screen shot of primordia during the test just to make sure it seems to be a much more possilbe score


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> het bs i did not set up the test for a mijic score i set up the test to get a correct score a$$hole



Another outburst like that and you won't need to worry about your mijic score...  

I think we have been more than fair to you...


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 3, 2006)

I ran it at stock settings for shits and giggles:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=109540


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

Ah, wtf? lol... double post!

Sorry!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

Quite a variation MikeLopez... 

(Approximately 500 points worth!)

Still, you ARE the leader via your massive overclock & Intel CONROE #1 here afaik... good showing!

APK

P.S.=> Well, in ANY event?

I guess it's MikeLopez being able to say this (lol), now:



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"*





apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

sry urlyin it is just annoying to have ppl say you did something you didnt my bad it wont happen again as you can see it was prob just a bad copy of science mark that gave me the crazy score and now it is fixed w/ ~1k for a score


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 3, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> sry urlyin it is just annoying to have ppl say you did something you didnt my bad it wont happen again as you can see it was prob just a bad copy of science mark that gave me the crazy score and now it is fixed w/ ~1k for a score



Thks cdawall   .... much appreciated


----------



## Casheti (Aug 3, 2006)

Ich bin ein stück scheiße


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 4, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Ich bin ein stück scheiße



Casheti ... why are you a piece of shit?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

Because I am...lol...I feel like it every day


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dont Be So Fucking Wet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casheti (Aug 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2006)

wow oc'd i came pretty close to mike 1100k stock e6300 maybe just maybe those intels are not the greatest thing after all


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2006)

ukkkk got another crazy score man i really need to email that guy who wrote this prog but hey on the good side i beat mike lol


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 4, 2006)

My P4 Northwood at 3.2GHz


----------



## _33 (Aug 4, 2006)

My latest score, not breaking 1400 yet...  Valueram................


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2006)

here ya go alec a bit better one-












mem slightly higer at 4386mhz.


----------



## _33 (Aug 5, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> here ya go alec a bit better one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!  That's unfair!  

  Is that a watercooled rig?


----------



## infrared (Aug 5, 2006)

hehe, run for the hills... My uber P4 will be watercooled properly in a couple of days, and i'll give this a shot @ 4.9ghz


----------



## Casheti (Aug 5, 2006)

LMAO..TIGGER, ur pwning

Go on infrared...garden hose FTW!! Oh...btw, I spoke to Agent Smith...he said he's coming for you...

Hey wow, look at my shitty NON-OC'd Pentium D 920







My board is SO bad...I don't even get a voltage reading...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2006)

hey there 33.

no its not watercooled.i have a freezer 7 pro.the highet iv'e seen the temp is a rather toasty 60c.

i've been trying tonite,but it just wont do the 300fsb without h20 cooling i dont think.it will do 4.4 tho,just wont pass the science mark at that.

my ram is patriot pc7200 eased latency,rated at-450/900 at 5.5.5.15

here are two i have had it on-
fsb=280
ddr2=933
vcore=1.387v
speed=4200mhz
passes science mark at this.

fsb=295
ddr2=833
vcore=1.435v
speed=4425mhz
fails at this.

currently its at-
fsb=293
ddr2=880
vcore=1.435v
speed=4395mhz
here is a pass at these settings-




if anyone has any ideas for me too try,settings wise,feel free.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 5, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> LMAO..TIGGER, ur pwning
> 
> 
> Hey wow, look at my shitty NON-OC'd Pentium D 920
> ...



That's what you get with an HP...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 5, 2006)

Just got my AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2.67Ghz

Core Speed: 2.67Ghz
HTT: 267Mhz
Multiplier: 10x
Voltage: 1.525

I really wish I had watercooling, I can have this up to 2.0v!(But would never try it, maybe 1.7v)

Is it better to have a higher HTT? Is it better to have 300x9(2.7Ghz) than 270x10(2.7Ghz), will a higher HTT(or for you Intel guys "FSB") be better than a lower HTT at the same speed? I can get up to and past 400Mhz for HTT(FSB) at a lower multiplier.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 5, 2006)

1360   To lazy to post a screenie


2.88 @ 1.65 vcore. Anything lower on vcore and I get issues.... need more power, must have more power!!!


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Just got my AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2.67Ghz
> 
> Core Speed: 2.67Ghz
> HTT: 267Mhz
> ...



Got to get some cooler to my baby too,altought i'm suprised it got to 2.5GHZ with the stock 1.4 voltage, and it keeps asking for more, got to try get to 2.6 with the stock cooler  
Thinking of watercooling the Cpu too, on my favourite shop they sell some nice Watercooling Kits for a low price, better than thermaltake stuff
Here is one:

AQUAPC KIT WATERC. TECH I REV 2
Kit watercooling Aquapc - excelente investimento.
- Bloco Nexxxos XP light
- Radiador Nexxxos Pro
- Bomba Eheim S600 com reservatório
- Conectores de encaixe por rosca de fácil instalação e super seguros
- 2m Tubo PUR 10/8 qualidade
- 1 fan 120mm
Indicar em comentário o socket do processador (A64 , P4 775 , P4 478, AMD XP)
Em stock para todos os sockets !!! - (avaiable for all sockets)

	€ 99.90

Too bad they don't have a AM2 cpu block yet


----------



## _33 (Aug 5, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Got to get some cooler to my baby too,altought i'm suprised it got to 2.5GHZ with the stock 1.4 voltage, and it keeps asking for more, got to try get to 2.6 with the stock cooler
> Thinking of watercooling the Cpu too, on my favourite shop they sell some nice Watercooling Kits for a low price, better than thermaltake stuff
> Here is one:
> 
> ...



Here is one good watercooling kit I'm looking to buy, for around 200$ usd.  It really seems to be quite the best deal for a compact watercooling kit, and easy to install.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

Boneface said:
			
		

> when i run it..it doesnt do the 1st 2 or 3 of them



That happened to myself as well, it would just "shut down" & TOTALLY disappear... it happens when you are o/c'd TOO far imo...

(Which is why I think of this benchmark as a stability test as well - mainly for memory stability since imo, the tests are VERY "memory-intensive")

That would happen to me, OR I would get "hung up" in the Primordia section, spitting out scientifically notated numbers & the loop counter wouldn't increment anymore & the only way to shut if off was taskmgr.exe kill process!

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

look like a great watercooling kit
My science mark score: 1256  
Probabily because of cheap ram


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Just got my AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2.67Ghz
> 
> Core Speed: 2.67Ghz
> HTT: 267Mhz
> ...



Azn, how much did you get on this benchmark?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2006)

that is not horrible but then again w/ a s754 3000 @2.44ghz i am getting about 1100


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2006)

this is with all services on regular desktop environ i run at.



second with all services off running 16 basic services at ~110 mb usage.


----------



## Devious (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

Devious said:
			
		

>



I am in error, my apologies!

(Didn't look @ your rig specs... my bad!)

APK

P.S.=> Sorry about that - like I said in a couple posts today, I am a WEE bit "out of it" due to last nite's shenanigans... ugh, hungover to HELL today! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

Standings, thusfar, from all contestants WITH LEGITIMATE RESULTS, ONLY:

Devious 2181.97
MikeLopez 1671
Urlyin 1537.93
Dj Dn 1446.18
Tigger69 1431.51 
Myself 1401.20 (via 11x mult. X 249mhz FSB)
Myself 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB)
33 1395.99
Lekamies 1371.23
JNT Raptor 1334.32
cdawall 1030.50
Polaris573 1001.86
Solaris17 855.05



* Keep them coming!

This is interesting, imo @ least!

I love benchmark competitions for this reason:  They are a testament to the skills of all "combatants" involved... especially on a field filled w/ folks into hardware! 

A look @ who can build what, & how well!

(That statement of mine... it's subject to SOME given constraints though: Some folks have more resources ca$h-wise, & also technical know-how, plus some folks have newer/more "state-of-the-art" CPU's & RAM!)

Still, we all can gain by it, simply by looking @ the makeup of the systems involved - so we can gain insight into the NEXT rigs we all build!

APK

P.S.=> If I missed anyone's result, or was in error? Please: DO let me know... I will edit, appropriately as needed! I am WAY out of it today, hungover, lol... out too late last nite! apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Your result is in error!
> 
> See what we all wrote to cdawall thruout this thread...
> 
> ...



Seems legit to me.  Especially judging by the specs in his sig.

BTW...My score was a 1671.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Seems legit to me.  Especially judging by the specs in his sig.
> 
> BTW...My score was a 1671.



Yes, this is what I meant about correction - I merit it!



* Reprehensible behaviour on my part? Absolutely... I didn't LOOK, before I lept, & omitted checking out his hardware spec!

APK

P.S.=> That's it, this is NOT my 'usual style' & that means I definitely am "off" today! I need more coffee today... lol, & some chow! apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Yes, this is what I meant about correction - I merit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry, I dont blame you.  We are all getting used to the fact that C2D is outrageous!!!


----------



## Devious (Aug 5, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Seems legit to me.  Especially judging by the specs in his sig.
> 
> BTW...My score was a 1671.




Thanks Mike,

Mike has an E6300 with 2mb cache running at 3Ghz,  my E6600 with *4mb* cache is running at 4.005 Ghz.

If Mike and I ran super_pi we would see roughly the same % difference due to to increase speed and cache.


Just to please you, I have reduced my overclock to 3.8GHz,  notice the BLAS/FLOPS doesnt go off the scale now ?

**EDIT**  I notice you have accepted my results whilst I was creating this post. Apology accepted


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Dont worry, I dont blame you.



Heh, well... I do! I knew I'd be paying for last nite today... & am, bigtime, lol!



			
				mikelopez said:
			
		

> We are all getting used to the fact that C2D is outrageous!!!



What is "C2D"?

APK


----------



## Devious (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> What is "C2D"?
> 
> APK




Core 2 Duo


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

Devious said:
			
		

> **EDIT**  I notice you have accepted my results whilst I was creating this post. Apology accepted



I had it coming... lol!



* BOY! Do I hate being wrong, especially if it is TOTALLY my fault!

APK

P.S.=> Devious, I dunno... maybe your result before WASN'T non-legit! I have been saying this throughout this thread - one of us should write the developers of this program!

After all - if you're stable? That is what counts imo, the most... 

Thing is though, you may find that o/c'ing won't show instabilities in ALL apps, & NOT right off! 

E.G.-> I can & have run here @ 2828mhz & surf the web, etc. all day & such... but, try to "push" my system around w/ an intense app like this one, OR Folding@Home when turned up THAT high??

Forget it.

Again - one of us ought to write the coders of this program, just to get them over here to look @ results that "overflow" their progress bar borders & such, or freeze in tests!

(This though, I don't knock - it's the stability test portion of this benchmark program, imo @ least)... 

However, the fact it "cracks up", does "SuperResults" (see one I did early on in this thread, a 9500000 type score, pure b.s.), & also just disappears off screen @ times even indicates to me they have omitted error traps!

Stuff like On-Error-GoTo VB statents, or Try Catch Except/Finally from Delphi, ASP.NET/VB.NET Try Catch stuff

I may take the initiative to do so myself, because it's a NICE program imo, & this may make a BETTER "ScienceMark 3.0"... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2006)

lol alec 1 bar being so far out thats kinda funny oh well conroe wins (when is amd going to get its butt in gear and release 65nm???) 
btw i consider my score a liget glitch (lol)


----------



## Devious (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> P.S.=> Devious, I dunno... maybe your result before WASN'T non-legit! I have been saying this throughout this thread - one of us should write the developers of this program!
> 
> After all - if you're stable? That is what counts imo, the most...
> 
> Thing is though, you may find that o/c'ing won't show instabilities in ALL apps, & NOT right off!




Maybe my conroe isnt 100% stable in all programs, but it has been so far. Im running @ 3.8Ghz  24/7 just because it only takes 1.46v rather than 1.55v for 3.94Ghz. Im not too happy with 1.55v 24/7 atm but its ok for benching.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

Devious said:
			
		

> Maybe my conroe isnt 100% stable in all programs, but it has been so far.



I don't doubt it... but, want to know a REALLY good stability test, above & beyond THIS program (IMO @ least)?

Folding@Home!

(Especially the console mode version, using the "-forceasm" switch... it's NOT one recommended for overclocked rigs, but is a performance enhancer... when it cracks up on me? I figure, it's time to "kick it down a notch" in the FSB etc.)

Good signaller of potential instabilities.



			
				Devious said:
			
		

> Im running @ 3.8Ghz  24/7 just because it only takes 1.46v rather than 1.55v for 3.94Ghz. Im not too happy with 1.55v 24/7 atm but its ok for benching.



Hey - JOIN OUR FOLDING@HOME team man... you've got a great rig for it, & the console mode app could be a GOOD solid test for you too!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2006)

lol you really seem to like that folding@home i dont want o do it b/c i know my system will lock up in it (ddr 2100 running at ddr2600ish wonder what will happen during heavyduty tests???)


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I don't doubt it... but, want to know a REALLY good stability test, above & beyond THIS program (IMO @ least)?
> 
> Folding@Home!
> 
> ...



My name isn't on the list, do i need to post a pic.?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> My name isn't on the list, do i need to post a pic.?



If you like, it does lend "credibility" & all that... 

After all: 

No one can give you TOO much guff if you do in other words!

(Yes, of course, there ARE those that are masters of photoshop & stuff that can "forge" a result photo, but I don't think you are that kind of guy).

Heh, are you the guy who said "I am too lazy to post a pic" or something along those lines?

IIRC, someone said that here... 

No biggie, after all - this is not going to pay your bills & feed you, it's only a benchmark contest.

Still, I did use the images as I scanned thru the thread... otherwise, I missed anyone who didn't put up a photo!

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> If you like, it does lend "credibility" & all that...
> 
> After all:
> 
> ...



I'm the type of guy who doesn't have a program to resize images so they can be uploaded, too lazy to get one, any good FREE ones?


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 5, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> I'm the type of guy who doesn't have a program to resize images so they can be uploaded, too lazy to get one, any good FREE ones?



Just go to www.techpowerup.org and resize it as you are uploading it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> I'm the type of guy who doesn't have a program to resize images so they can be uploaded, too lazy to get one, any good FREE ones?



Infranview maybe?

I often don't resize, if a picture NEEDS to have detail... or, so I don't get suspected of editing anything falsely, etc. as well, naturally.



* Someone here suggested that to me, when I posted a huge photo of the ATI 9800XT I sold here to W2CHYK... that program's most likely a freebie!

APK

P.S.=> Don't sweat it, & I use PaintShop Pro 9.0 myself... good stuff! Do I use it to downsize all of the images I upload here... yes, most. BUT, there's times I am just "chillin'" myself & yes, admit to being lazy on resizings too... it's a time-consuming pain, lol... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

can't upload it, it gives me a error, the image is 1280X1024 and when i try to resize it to 620X512 it don't work


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Here it is at last:


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

*Standings, thusfar, from all contestants WITH LEGITIMATE RESULTS, ONLY:*

Devious 2181.97
MikeLopez 1671
Urlyin 1537.93
Dj Dn 1446.18
Tigger69 1431.51 
Myself 1401.20 (via 11x mult. X 249mhz FSB)
Myself 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB)
33 1395.99
Lekamies 1371.23
JNT Raptor 1334.32
pt 1256.23
cdawall 1030.50
Polaris573 1001.86
Solaris17 855.05



* Keep them coming!

This is interesting, imo @ least!

I love benchmark competitions for this reason:  They are a testament to the skills of all "combatants" involved... especially on a field filled w/ folks into hardware! 

A look @ who can build what, & how well!

(That statement of mine... it's subject to SOME given constraints though: Some folks have more resources ca$h-wise, & also technical know-how, plus some folks have newer/more "state-of-the-art" CPU's & RAM!)

Still, we all can gain by it, simply by looking @ the makeup of the systems involved - so we can gain insight into the NEXT rigs we all build!

APK

P.S.=> If I missed anyone's result, or was in error? Please: DO let me know... I will edit, appropriately as needed! I am WAY out of it today, hungover, lol... out too late last nite! apk


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Alec, just a idea, put the CPU of each score in there too, with it's overclock as well, just to give a better comparison
btw, wath is STREAM?, i got a better score than a conroe in there


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Alec, just a idea, put the CPU of each score in there too, with it's overclock as well, just to give a better comparison



Whew... that'd be some WORK!

(And, my man? IT IS THE WEEKEND!!! I don't work, unless I have to, & I did quite enough of that today (lawn, dishes, wash, cooking, lol etc.))



			
				pt said:
			
		

> btw, wath is STREAM?, i got a better score than a conroe in there



Well, it's about data access iirc... for instance/e.g.-> You can open & read/write files (and EVERYTHING is a file to the OS, including your device contexts like screens, ports, etc. you name it, part of the HAL abstraction really & yes, object oriented designs) in BLOCKS, or STREAMS.

A decent example might be streamable multimedia like MPG, vs. AVI for instance... you don't NEED the "whole file" to access the stuff, it plays "on the fly" & each packet is like a tiny file unto itself in essence... block read data? 

I am not sure if it can do that... over the wire that is.

I have a book on System V streams for UNIX & coding around them... I ought to look @ it & get an updated credible reference for that instead of operating on "flash RAM" in my head, you know?

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm on vacation, a bit bored by now, so i do it, here it is, didn't see Dj dn post

Devious 2181.97                                       - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
MikeLopez 1671                                        - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2995mhz
Urlyin 1537.93                                          - 175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz
Dj Dn 1446.18
Tigger69 1431.51                                      - Pentium D930@4200mhz 
Myself 1401.20 (via 11x mult. X 249mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2739mhz
Myself 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2772mhz
_33 1395.99                                             - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ
Lekamies 1371.23                                      - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz
JNT Raptor 1334.32                                    - AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz
pt 1256.23                                               - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz
cdawall 1030.50                                        - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz
Polaris573 1001.86                                    - P4 Northwood@3.2GHz
Solaris17 855.05                                       - AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2006)

hello there alec m8.

my score is actually taken with my chip at 4385mhz.i run at 4200mhz coz i'm not happy running the vcore at 1.47v 24/7.so for normal use i run it at 4200mhz to keep the temp down a tad.







pic for verification


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> I'm on vacation, a bit bored by now, so i do it, here it is, didn't see Dj dn post
> 
> Devious 2181.97                                       - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
> MikeLopez 1671                                        - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2995mhz
> ...



NICE JOB, thanks man...



* Anyone noting an almost linear progression w/ mhz ratings, cpu type notwithstanding?

APK

P.S.=> dj dn has an Opteron, that much I know, or am fairly certain of, but I don't knock his clock rating... 



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> my score is actually taken with my chip at 4385mhz.i run at 4200mhz coz i'm not happy running the vcore at 1.47v 24/7.so for normal use i run it at 4200mhz to keep the temp down a tad.



Heh, I took mine down to 230mhz FSB today for the CPU (2761.1 mhz & 184.1/200mhz RAM)... 

That's just to see if F@H keeps on "screwing up" on me because I was o/c'd TOO HIGH for its tastes, w/ its '-forceasm' commandline switch (noted as sensitive to o/c'ing too much) because yet again? It screwed up on me right after last Wed. update (probably part heatwave, & yes, pushing TOO FAR for it's tastes)... 

It's the last app that's misbehaving on me, but this to me is a signal (back down a notch)... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
MikeLopez 1671 - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2995mhz
Urlyin 1537.93 - 175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz
Dj Dn 1446.18 - Opteron
Tigger69 1431.51 - Pentium D930@4385mhz
Myself 1401.20 (via 11x mult. X 249mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2739mhz
Myself 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2772mhz
_33 1395.99 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ
Lekamies 1371.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz
JNT Raptor 1334.32 - AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz
pt 1256.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz
cdawall 1030.50 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz
Polaris573 1001.86 - P4 Northwood@3.2GHz
Solaris17 855.05 - AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ

Updated Tiger
Only Polaris P4 amd Tiger PD does not follow the line
Do you think that a FX-62 overclocked to 3.9 will do the same or better score than Devious conroe?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Only Polaris P4 amd Tiger PD does not follow the line



They are the "intel guys in blue"... that's probably why, but that could be coincidence too, previous gen Intel no less (by way of comparison to the latest in the Conroe's, Netburst architecture iirc on the P4 Northwood CPU I am fairly certain).



			
				pt said:
			
		

> Do you think that a FX-62 overclocked to 3.9 will do the same or better score than Devious conroe?



I would say no, but you never know... these Intel Conroe's are decent stuff, & are proving they can still "cut the mustard" vs. competition like AMD if they have to, WHEN they have to (& they have to).

APK


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2006)

lol at least im on the list my athlon xp can hold its own still though she's tired i bet if i was nice to her id get more out of her.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 6, 2006)

For shits and giggles:

E6300 @ 3.0Ghz


----------



## dj_dn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry didnt check in a while, im a bit drunk so sorry for the short post. Ill be back by monday.

System specs:
Case: Antec TX1050B Super Mid Tower Case
PSU: 500w SmartPower2.0
CPU: AMD Opteron 165 CCBBE 0610, 2.7GHz
Mother board: ASRock 939DUAL-SATA2, Htt 300
Ram: Mushkin XP PC4000 2GB 2X1GB DDR500 CL 3-4-3-8, 245Mhz
Video card: ATI Radeon X800 Pro AGP8X VIVO moded to 16pipes
HDD 1: Maxtor 80GB DM9 7200RPM 8MB SATA HDD
HDD 2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 300GB SATA
Sound Card: AuzenTech HDA X-PLOSION


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> For shits and giggles:
> 
> E6300 @ 3.0Ghz



See?

Competition? It IS GOOD... it even got MikeLopez to get on out there, & give it THAT MUCH MORE (in time & effort @ the very least, trying a NEW O/C)!



* Not bad Mike, snagging out that "little bit more" just to see if it could be done etc., right?

(pt, going to take over here for you, & do the edited scores list once more)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/06/2006:*

Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
MikeLopez 1690.10 - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2995mhz
Urlyin 1537.93 - 175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz
Dj Dn 1446.18 - Opteron 165 2700mhz
Tigger69 1431.51 - Pentium D930@4385mhz
Myself 1401.20 (via 11x mult. X 249mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2739mhz
Myself 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2772mhz
_33 1395.99 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ
Lekamies 1371.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz
Steevo 1360 - AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore
JNT Raptor 1334.32 - AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz
pt 1256.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz
cdawall 1030.50 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz
Polaris573 1001.86 - P4 Northwood@3.2GHz
Solaris17 855.05 - AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ

EDITED TO INCLUDE STEEVO's RIG - he is the guy that posted he was too lazy to do a screenie, not pt as I thought by the way... so, took the initiative to post his data as well based on his system specs listed in his profile.

APK

P.S.=> dj dn - thanks for the updated info... is your o/c dead up @ 2.7ghz (2700mhz) or is it greater by some decimal point margin beyond 2.7? Most of our readings were done in mhz is why I ask... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> (pt, going to take over here for you, & do the edited scores list once more)



Sure, i want to see Infrared P4 score at 5.0GHZ


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Sure, i want to see Infrared P4 score at 5.0GHZ



Yea, might be cool to see, but... iirc? He said it's NOT stable THAT HIGH UP on his o/c's in this weather (heatwave for weeks now worldwide, but today? FINALLY, it's nicer/cooler)... @ least around here!

I respect his views on that note - I just turned mine down a notch to accomodate the "last app that has been a bane to my overclocking": F@H!

(Yet, imo, a good indicator I may just be that bit too much/straw on the camel's back o/c'ing a wee bit too much too - it really all does boil down to/distill into HOW you use your PC, even overclocking... & if this app who's goals I choose to contribute to is affected adversely by my last o/c? I will down-clock & did!)

See, I respect stability & long-term duration & HAVE TO!

(Well, as much as you will see o/c'ing a box @ least, generally I buy every 4-5 years new, & my systems last longer than that due to cooling being done fairly well on air)

It's an expensive hobby, for most & for me @ least? My livelyhood's toolset as well!

Thus? I value duration & full function more than speed on benchmark tests to be blunt about it & second InfraRed's viewpoint on 5ghz clocks on his end.

* Plus, it's my coins/deadpresidents after all!

(One must respect that, your own hard work in essence that you paid out with the most precious element there is (your time/life basically - they aren't making any more of it in a factory someplace where you can buy it)).

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/06/2006:*

Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
MikeLopez 1690.10 - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2995mhz
Urlyin 1537.93 - 175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz
Dj Dn 1446.18 - Opteron 165 2700mhz
Tigger69 1431.51 - Pentium D930@4385mhz
Alec§taar 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2772mhz
_33 1395.99 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ
Lekamies 1371.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz
Steevo 1360 - AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore
JNT Raptor 1334.32 - AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz
pt 1256.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz
cdawall 1030.50 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz
Polaris573 1001.86 - P4 Northwood@3.2GHz
Solaris17 855.05 - AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ

* NOW INCLUDES STEEVO's RIG - he is the guy that posted he was too lazy to do a screenie (which is cool, I don't think he counted on this "chart of standings" of ours, & everyone is entitled to some "downtime" too), not pt as I thought by the way...

So, I took the initiative to post his data as well based on his system specs listed in his profile & also removed my 11.5x "fractional multiplier" result score, even though it was higher by a TINY margin (frowned upon imo using fractional mult.s, for GOOD reasons) out of the list, no point in it now (I don't intend to use it again).

APK

P.S.=> If I missed anyone, let me know... thanks! apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 6, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/06/2006:*
> 
> Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
> MikeLopez 1690.10 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB) - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz
> ...



For uniformity's sake!


----------



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2006)

damn amd fanboys were right.... core 2 duo is definately all hype...   2000+?!?!?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

magibeg said:
			
		

> damn amd fanboys were right.... core 2 duo is definately all hype...   2000+?!?!?



The sarcasm is DRIPPING off your words bro'... lol!



* That is sarcastic, right?

APK


----------



## magibeg (Aug 6, 2006)

of course..... no sarcasim at all    

i ran science mark yesterday and scored a little over 1000... though i had some major bit torrenting going on and such, i think i'll run the test right now for real. (but still.... over 2000?!?!)


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Yea, might be cool to see, but... iirc? He said it's NOT stable THAT HIGH UP on his o/c's in this weather (heatwave for weeks now worldwide, but today? FINALLY, it's nicer/cooler)... @ least around here!
> APK



Or at 4.8, he sad he was going to get watercooling so i guess he could go to 5.0 stable,

Today is one of the hottest day in Portugal, and the motherboard passive cooled chipset don't help, for safety purposes i put it on the stock and it still is at 40ºc on idle


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2006)

it is funny the number of a64 at diff levels of oc there are like 4 though i think i am the only s754 one (it shows how much better oc'ers the s939s are)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 6, 2006)

new 886.72 FTW


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

*I trust you Solaris17... up that score goes!*

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/06/2006:*

Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
MikeLopez 1690.10 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB) - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz
Urlyin 1537.93 - 175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz
Dj Dn 1446.18 - Opteron 165 2700mhz
Tigger69 1431.51 - Pentium D930@4385mhz
Alec§taar 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2772mhz
_33 1395.99 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ
Lekamies 1371.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz
Steevo 1360 - AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore
JNT Raptor 1334.32 - AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz
pt 1256.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz
cdawall 1030.50 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz
Polaris573 1001.86 - P4 Northwood@3.2GHz
Solaris17 886.72 - AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ



APK

P.S.=> See subject-line/title above: Don't mean to be an "impartial dork", but I do trust him (lol, for the MOST part)...  

It would be NICE to get a screenshot though, Solaris17 & Steevo too, because I was quite the "stiff man" about that to others earlier! 

Just to be fair & all that... but, not a HUGE deal I suppose @ this point, this thread's "dying down" now imo... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

only 14 scores, in 200 TPU members.........


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2006)

got higher score
edit 
dont know how the small gap between me and the next guy up accounts for 200pts!!!must be my :shadedshu ram:shadedshu


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is my AMD 3400 (S754):


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> got higher score
> edit
> dont know how the small gap between me and the next guy up accounts for 200pts!!!must be my :shadedshu ram:shadedshu


 
i'm the next guy, and my ram sucks too, i think the diference is because of the overclock, and the diferent skts 754/AM2


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm getting a weird bug in here when i open sciencemark it tells me my CPU is at 3Ghz but its  not and i check with CPU-Z and it says 3.3Ghz this is getting me really confused.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*

Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
MikeLopez 1690.10 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB) - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz
Urlyin 1537.93 - 175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz
Dj Dn 1446.18 - Opteron 165 2700mhz
Tigger69 1431.51 - Pentium D930@4385mhz
Alec§taar 1401.11 (via 12x mult. X 231mhz FSB) - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2772mhz
_33 1395.99 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ
Lekamies 1371.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz
Steevo 1360 - AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore
JNT Raptor 1334.32 - AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz
pt 1256.23 - AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz
cdawall 1036.22 - AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz
Polaris573 1001.86 - P4 Northwood@3.2GHz
Solaris17 886.72 - AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ



* There you go cdawall... you're in there updated!

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				pt said:
			
		

> only 14 scores, in 200 TPU members.........



Well, more folks could have tried it, but didn't. I/we/nobody can control that, it is their choice... oh well! apk


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

I want to post mine but i'm getting lousy scores for my system because of that bug.


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> I want to post mine but i'm getting lousy scores for my system because of that bug.



Take a Print screen andpost here


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> i'm the next guy, and my ram sucks too, i think the diference is because of the overclock, and the diferent skts 754/AM2



doubt it i have ddr266 and you have what ddr2


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 7, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/06/2006:*
> 
> Devious 2181.97 - Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz
> MikeLopez 1690.10 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB) - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz
> ...




hey thnx and ok's ill get one i dont know if i can push it as i had it b4 but i can try and maybe ill get a better one.  its np.


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> doubt it i have ddr266 and you have what ddr2



AMD recommends DDR2 800 for SKT AM2, and i use DDR2 533


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

Look...







One says something the other says otherwise


----------



## Casheti (Aug 7, 2006)

Ugh...Vista is ugly. Well done Microsoft..you've made another piece of shit OS that will do nobody any good, and give a not responding message every 2 seconds...I hope you can customise Vista to look COMPLETELY different


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think I killed my computer this morning trying to beat cdawall's score  

Visit the thread


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Ugh...Vista is ugly. Well done Microsoft..you've made another piece of shit OS that will do nobody any good, and give a not responding message every 2 seconds...I hope you can customise Vista to look COMPLETELY different



That's not vista it's just XP with a different skin...

Anyway that bug is weird can i get some help?


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it happens because the stock speeds of the 930 are 3000mhz,but my 3000+ says it his at 2500mhz, strange problem


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

*Got more out of it via 11x multiplier & cooler ambient temp: 1390-> 1401 -> 1414!*

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data:*






*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data:*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score:*








* It turns out here, that I could get more out of my machine!

(1390 -> 1401.22 -> 1414.29 score by this 3rd test) 

This is doubtless because temps are now "only" around 90F today outside, vs. the 100++ I was testing in last round... 

AND, that 11x multiplier seem to work BETTER for me (better in RAM-mhz "ROI", nailing 198/200mhz)!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1690.10 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1414.29 (via 11x mult. X 251mhz FSB - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2771mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* That's all she wrote for me @ least folks... I don't think I can get any higher in the summer-time, so, until next winter? I am done trying to pull higher o/c's...

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 7, 2006)

i just noticed how well my 930 has done against all the amd chips,its holding its own pretty well really.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> I think I killed my computer this morning trying to beat cdawall's score
> 
> Visit the thread



lol that sucks and it is sad cause i just redid my timings and am going to post the higher score as soon as i run it


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

Here are my scores...






They should be higher but SM isn't reporting well my CPU clock.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1690.10 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1414.29 (via 11x mult. X 251mhz FSB - AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+@2771mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Canuto* = 973.12 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ Canuto's added score)...

APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey aleec, any ideia why SM is reporting only 3Ghz instead of 3.3?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> Hey aleec, any ideia why SM is reporting only 3Ghz instead of 3.3?



On a guess?

The Programmer's of ScienceMark 2.0 did their OWN algorithm for determining it, instead of using a "canned routine" cut & pasted from the internet...

(OR, thye may "rounding it off" for some reason... I can't see why though on this note!)



* I can ONLY guess, I don't have their sourcecode!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> On a guess?
> 
> The Programmer's of ScienceMark 2.0 did their OWN algorithm for determining it, instead of using a "canned routine" cut & pasted from the internet...
> 
> ...



sciencemark uses an old version of cpuz


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone knows why is only getting 973 pts?,


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

it got about what i got on my 930 non oc'd maybe the oc didnt stick did you use bios or windows based???


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> it got about what i got on my 930 non oc'd maybe the oc didnt stick did you use bios or windows based???



If you have a PD 930 why don't you use it instead of the AMD 3000+


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

i use it for video editing and it is on a board that wont let me oc very far (gigabyte 865 series) it only has a 800mhz fsb and i dont want to burn it up though shortly i will have oc'd celeron d 351 scores on top of my a64 3000
edit 
stupid ram didnt raise the score stayed about even


----------



## Canuto (Aug 7, 2006)

My overclock is windows based and CPU-Z comfirms it.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

i assume you are using biostars warpspeeder in windows let me put this in simple terms DONT! use your bios that is why it is there


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 7, 2006)

Check it out:


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1414.29 (via 11x mult. X 251mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2771mhz/RAM@198/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Canuto* = 973.12 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ MikeLopez updated/better score, 10 points better!)...

APK

P.S.=> Seems it was a "Good OverClocking Day" for you also, MikeLopez... I just ecked out nearly 14 points onto mine today too (cooler, & using 11x multipliers now vs. 12x (better memory "ROI" 198/200mhz, & higher bandwidth in RAM too))... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> My overclock is windows based and CPU-Z comfirms it.



I tought you have it set on BIOS, if you need help setting it up in BIOS just use msn to talk to me: tiago_mig@hotmail.com
Overclock CPU's by Software isn't in generality a good idea


----------



## Canuto (Aug 8, 2006)

Fixed m problem with SM and here are my true scores...






Note:This was at 3.45Ghz.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

meh, everything completely stock i thought i would give it a bash. one of the damn tests just kept on going though so i ended it, no idea if ur sposed to or not lol. only things to note are stock memory timings i havent bothered optimising and test was run without a restart - was feeling too lazy.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1414.29 (via 11x mult. X 251mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2771mhz/RAM@198/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = 1112.11 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ Canuto's updated/better score, 175 points better + Ketxxx's first new one!)...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Look like this thread was still alive


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*
> *Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
> 
> 
> ...



take note of earlier post, 1140 was everything completely stock 

I'm working it but I gotta admit, I don't really like SCM2.0. Its WAY too dependent on the CPU when there are so many other factors that are just as if not more important than the sheer GHz of the CPU in creating an efficient system. Such as memory subsystem, primary and alpha memory timings, HTT link and FSB speed, memory latency, the list goes on.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> take note of earlier post, 1140 was everything completely stock



So, you're saying your CPU spec from your signature is not how it is? I can change the result CPU type statement if you wish & state it is "stock timings" etc.??

Is this acceptable to you???



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> I'm working it



I would too, & DID for my score... but, I don't do anything I can't run stable, personally.

It's nice to get a HIGH benchmark score - but nicer knowing you set your system up in such a manner, it is "set it & forget it" easy from then on & NO MORE "messing around" due to finding instabilities in various apps!

In fact, my main one for this (above & beyond THIS one we use as a benchmark here), which acts as my "canary in a coalmine" against instabilities from overclocks...?

It is Folding@Home, actually! Its console mode/tty terminal/Character mode commandline driven model is VERY "sensitive" to overclock instability when used w/ it's "-forceasm" option...



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> I don't really like SCM2.0. Its WAY too dependent on the CPU when there are so many other factors that are just as if not more important than the sheer GHz of the CPU in creating an efficient system. Such as memory subsystem, primary and alpha memory timings, HTT link and FSB speed, memory latency, the list goes on.



Oh, it's a "heavy hitter" on the memory end... you'll find THAT out, nearly guaranteed!



* Which is WHY I was in favor of using it not only as a benchmark score, but as yet another "stability-test" as well... others here feel the same & have seconded that motion!

(Good program - 2 for the price of 1 (benchmark AND stability test))

APK

P.S.=> And, you're absolutely correct about there being more factors in play, as well as more you do on a PC than run benchmarks (this is certain) because where one person or CPU-type/RAM/mobo makeup can beat you in a particular test? You'll maybe lose in another like diskbound I/O, etc.... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Tomorrow i get my new case so i'm gonna overclock it a bit more (my actual case has no front  intake fan) and in September i will probabily put watercooling on CPU , hope to get to 3.0ghz


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> So, you're saying your CPU spec from your signature is not how it is? I can change the result CPU type statement if you wish & state it is "stock timings" etc.??
> 
> Is this acceptable to you???
> 
> ...




Indeed thats fine, I always revert to stock with anything new I do so I have a clear base. My OC results arent too bad so far coming in at 13xx. I also played with alpha timings and got squat in terms of a better result, and looking at the tests run, their not tests that particularly stress much of the system - just the CPU. If the test really factored the memory subsystem to the level and degree it should do then everybody would note a significant increase in their SCM2 score when OCd. I shot my bandwidth from a stock of 5.55GB\s to 6.88GB\s, and want to know how much the SCM2 score went up by? Nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilcho.

Thats why I dont like SCM2  I know I look at things in far too much detail, but from a benchmark thats supposed to be scientific, as such the system would be being used as efficently as it possibly can, then to see it isnt, SCM2 deserves all the slating it gets.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*Tigger69 - "I'm coming @ you man!" lol*

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz (2787 mhz):*







&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz (199.8/200mhz):*






* Check it out (got more outta it, but it is due to my running this test in the EARLY a.m. here, when temps are very low, imo @ least so far):

*ScienceMark 2.0 new high score for me (1423.57):*








*BIOS DATA:*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 5T
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 10T
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 3T
Write Recovery Time = 3T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 231mhz
PCI Clock = 100mhz
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 12x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

APK

P.S.=> I've noted that temps @ the time of the test seem to matter largely!

(I.E..-> When you take it, & what the surrounding "ambient temperature" is really does seem to matter)

E.G. -> When it was 100++F outside during the heatwave of summer 2006 earlier this month? 

Heck - There was NO WAY I could pump out a score like that... none! 

Now, it is cooler outside, around 75F?? Well, "suddenly" now? I CAN!... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Indeed thats fine



Will do, I will note your score as "STOCK" mhz settings in BIOS...



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> If the test really factored the memory subsystem to the level and degree it should do then everybody would note a significant increase in their SCM2 score when OCd. I shot my bandwidth from a stock of 5.55GB\s to 6.88GB\s, and want to know how much the SCM2 score went up by? Nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilcho.



Probably correct - POINT Mr. Ketxxx!



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Thats why I dont like SCM2  I know I look at things in far too much detail, but from a benchmark thats supposed to be scientific, as such the system would be being used as efficently as it possibly can, then to see it isnt, SCM2 deserves all the slating it gets.



I like it because it either makes it THRU a test, or breaks-down, indicative to me @ least that I may be "putting on the straws that break the camel's back" etc. (Folding @ Home's another one that gets "nuts" IF & when I 'push too hard' etc.)... they're what I said for me @ least:

My "canaries in a coalmine" & IF they 'mess up' &/or don't finish? Step back a notch!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

Not bad. Your RAM is really holding you back tho. With a nice 1:1 ratio and DDR500+ your score would be screaming along at 1700pts+ probably.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1423.57 (via 11x mult. X 253mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2771mhz/RAM@199.8/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ stock mhz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = 1112.11 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ MY updated/better score, 175 points better + Ketxxx's first new one @ his STOCK cpu mhz speed!)...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Not bad.



Yup, she's "getting there"... so far @ least - it passed thru this, but my REAL "test of fire" is Folding@Home consolemode app w/ it's "-forceasm" switch... touchy as HELL w/ overclocks!



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Your RAM is really holding you back tho. With a nice 1:1 ratio and DDR500+ your score would be screaming along at 1700pts+ probably.



Oh, I wholeheartedly agree & take your word for it + sort of have to:

Fact is, you're one of the guys here (w/ POGE & Tatty One) that showed me how to blow past 2.592mhz (farthest I took it) & look @ my system now: Punching CLOSE to 2800mhz!

(AND, great RAM speed returns -> 199.1/200mhz DDR-400 rated speed... & I think the tip on the TRas you gave me is helping here...)

* Trust me - I am NOT one to complain @ this point!

APK

P.S.=> It makes me wonder what this machine would/could do, with better RAM... you know? apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

just give me your X2 and we can see how far she can go


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> just give me your X2 and we can see how far she can go



Heh, I ought to "crank up" my air-conditioner, & stick a duct around it RIGHT INTO MY PC, lol, & set it to do 65F temperature or lower, & THEN SEE WHAT IT CAN DO!

(LOL!)



* That & better RAM? Yea... it'd be faster!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz (2787 mhz):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz (199.8/200mhz):*






* Check it out (got more outta it, but it is due to my running this test in the EARLY a.m. here, when temps are very low, imo @ least so far):

*ScienceMark 2.0 new high score for me (1423.57):*








*BIOS DATA:*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 7T
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 10T
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 3T
Write Recovery Time = 3T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 253mhz
PCI Clock = 100mhz
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

APK

P.S.=> Ketxxx, now that I have you here? Take a peek @ the stuff under "BIOS DATA" & if you see ANYTHING ELSE you think needs an adjustment?? Please, DO let me know... wanna try to beat Tigger69's Pentium D score in ScienceMark, lol... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ketxxx, yet another increase: Please check "BIOS DATA" & give me a tip if is possible*

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (2797mhz):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (199.8/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 score:*








*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 7T
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 10T
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 3T
Write Recovery Time = 3T
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 253mhz
PCI Clock = 100mhz
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

APK

P.S.=> Ketxxx, (editing) GOT YOUR TIPS IN MY O/C THREAD, thanks.. wanna try to beat Tigger69's Pentium D 1431 score in ScienceMark, lol... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/07/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1426.29 (via 11x mult. X 254mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2771mhz/RAM@199.8/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = 1112.11 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ MY updated/better score, 13 points better than before)...

APK

P.S.=> I am going to try to beat Tigger69's 1431... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

Let me know if those tweaks work  short of those there really isnt anymore to do apart from squeeze the MHz out that CPU, another 4MHz and I think u'll have him


----------



## Canuto (Aug 8, 2006)

Today i'm gonna try 3.6Ghz i'll post them later.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Let me know if those tweaks work  short of those there really isnt anymore to do apart from squeeze the MHz out that CPU, another 4MHz and I think u'll have him



Well, they seemed to have actually "slowed it up" some, I got a 1409 score on ScienceMark 2.0 using them & no biggie (this stuff is ALL "try, try again" experimentation anyhow @ this point imo @ least)...

Well, yet again I redid them!

I got a BETTER score still than any yet (1428++), by using settings "in-between" what you outlined as guidelines!

(See, I don't expect you to be a "magician" or "Jedi Knight" using the force to get the EXACT numbers for it remotely - probably impossible, but you DO give me GOOD solid guidelines)!

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz (2798mhz):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz (199.8/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score @ those settings above, & BIOS settings below:*








*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 8T (up from 7T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 12T (up from 10T)
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T (down from 3T)
Write Recovery Time = 2T (down from 3T)
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 254mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1428.17 (via 11x mult. X 254mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2797mhz & RAM@199.8/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = 1112.11 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ MY updated/better score, 2 points better than before)...

APK

P.S.=> Can't QUITE get to Tigger69's 1431, yet (wait until winter lol) & I am happy w/ my progress here in the ScienceMark 2.0 benchmark & stability tests here on these forums: 

1390 -> 1401 -> 1414 -> 1423 -> 1428++... 

IMO @ least - I'm not going to catch Tigger69 today, it's heating up outside by this point, but I am happy though & I think I am "peaking-out" as you say... 

Tigger69's @ 1431, & now? I am ONLY 3 points behind, & I can live w/ that... lol! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1428.17 (via 11x mult. X 254mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2797mhz & RAM@199.8/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = 1112.11 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ MY updated/better score, 2 points better than before)...

APK

P.S.=> Can't QUITE get to Tigger69's 1431, yet (wait until winter lol) & I am happy w/ my progress here: 1390 -> 1401 -> 1414 -> 1423 -> 1428++... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

Right you found absolute best timings it seems now, so from here, eek that FSB just 2-4MHz and you will have him 

ed- oh yea i bought that venice off tatty_one today too, cheques in the mail so ill probably stab at SCM2 when i get it just for the hell of it. my aim will be 1500pts.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Right you found absolute best timings it seems now, so from here, eek that FSB just 2-4MHz and you will have him



Yes... but, that is the TRICK now, isn't it? That LAST 3mhz, ugh...

(LOL! Talk about straws "breaking the camel's back" & all that!)



* Hey, I'll try again tomorrow, early in the A.M. when it's like 70-75F or so again (most likely, you never know in this "Summer Heatwave 2006" we're all seeing worldwide).

APK

P.S.=> I could run my A/C right into the side of my rig, lol, & get it REALLY cool, but that'd be lame imo & unrealistic conditions (fake), well... until WINTER that is! Then, I'll have the ambient temps to do it I would wager, w/ ease! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

its 3MHz, be brave, just do it! if not from BIOS do it from windows with a64info. it allows fsb adjustments.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> its 3MHz, be brave, just do it! if not from BIOS do it from windows with a64info. it allows fsb adjustments.



Is 255 FSB safe to try via BIOS you think?



APK

P.S.=> If so, I will try it in the A.M., tomorrow, so I get the COLDEST possible ambient temps... they DO help, & my tests during this heatwave seem to verify this (I couldn't do this, no way, in the 100F temps I got my 1390-1401 in)...

Above all  - as per usual? Thanks for the "hand-holding" here... lol! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

255 in bios should be perfectly safe, im just thinking more if your RAM doesnt like the few MHz more you will have to reset your bios vs just hitting the reset button on the case.

np on the "hand holding" either, allclockers need a guiding hand sometimes


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> 255 in bios should be perfectly safe, im just thinking more if your RAM doesnt like the few MHz more you will have to reset your bios vs just hitting the reset button on the case.



Then, I will give that a go!

255FSB in BIOS, w/ the looser timings you mentioned initially!

I.E.-> Trc/Trfc 12 or 16
Tras 8
Twr & Trtw 2
PCI Clock 101 (up to 105)

Most are done now, except for the Trc/Trfc being THAT loose (16 especially)...

Your saying that 285 isn't unrealistic (earlier on here or in the ScienceMark 2.0 thread) using them, which is GOOD, is something for me to try when it cools down tomorrow a.m.!

(Gonna beat Tigger69, lol!)



* Thanks man!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz (2798mhz):*







&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz (199.8/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score @ those settings above, & BIOS settings below:*








*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 8T (up from 7T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 12T (up from 10T)
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T (down from 3T)
Write Recovery Time = 2T (down from 3T)
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 254mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

*Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = 1431.51 (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1428.17 (via 11x mult. X 254mhz FSB: AMD ATHLON 64X2 4800+ CPU@2797mhz & RAM@199.8/200mhz)
*_33* = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = 1112.11 (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ MY updated/better score, 2 points better than before)...

APK

P.S.=> Can't QUITE get to Tigger69's 1431, yet (wait until winter lol) & I am happy w/ my progress here in the ScienceMark 2.0 benchmark & stability tests here on these forums: 

1390 -> 1401 -> 1414 -> 1423 -> 1426 -> 1428++... 

IMO @ least - I'm not going to catch Tigger69 today, it's heating up outside by this point, but I am happy though & I think I am "peaking-out" as you say... 

Tigger69's @ 1431, & now? I am ONLY 3 points behind, & I can live w/ that... lol! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

beware, my clocking brain is getting itchy and so is my sense for new hardware


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*
> 
> *Devious* = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
> *MikeLopez* = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
> ...



crap i keep moving down anyone got suggestions (read ketxxx) btw this is running stock hsf adn 4xhtt (it wasnt 100% stable at the 3xhtt setting this has ddr2100 in it currently running at the speed shown (near ddr2700) temp max at 55C under load  (in scm2)


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Alec, just put a normal fan directly into the components  at max speed, tomorrow i will try some best scores, 'cause today is hot as hell in here, about 38ºc


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

shove a 20in box fan next to your comp w/ the side off we will forgive you as long as you beat those c2ds you and the opterons are the only ones who can come close (sry pd930 i think you are maxed out )


----------



## dj_dn (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is my new and improved score, using tighter timings but I can’t seam to get my cpu pass 2.7ghz with my motherboard. My mainboard doesn’t post when I put my ram divider to 2:3(133 MHz) but when I put it to 5:6(166 MHz) it boots. It also doesn’t like it when I bring down the multiplier. 

So for the time being my best results and best stability is at: 
Cpu: 2700mhz @ 1.350
Motherboard: Htt 300, 3x
Ram: 245, 3-3-3-6-1T





Any tips on how to get a better OC would be greatly appreciated. Settings I got in bios are: Cas latency, Tras, Trp, TRCD, Trrd, Trc, Ma timings, burst length, bank interleaving, memory hole.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

whoa...that's a nice system...how do you run games??


----------



## dj_dn (Aug 8, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> whoa...that's a nice system...how do you run games??


Well my best 3dmark05 score is 6616http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2122155
. I will try for a better one once i get my new HDD and reformat Windows. I should get it by tomorrow, it’s a ST3320620AS.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah...I need to format too...does anyone know any software to disable accoustic management on my HDD???

And tigger..you should be worried...you're gonna get taken out soon...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> crap i keep moving down anyone got suggestions (read ketxxx) btw this is running stock hsf adn 4xhtt (it wasnt 100% stable at the 3xhtt setting this has ddr2100 in it currently running at the speed shown (near ddr2700) temp max at 55C under load  (in scm2)




hey, my score of 1140 is entirely stock, i just tune everything up nice 

as for increasing your score..give lots of details and ill pick things apart for u to try.


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Yeah...I need to format too...does anyone know any software to disable accoustic management on my HDD???
> 
> And tigger..you should be worried...you're gonna get taken out soon...



Systool can enable it, disable i don't know, why do you want to disable it?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 8, 2006)

Because I want max performance...regardless of noise..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18-> *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1390->1401->1423->1426->*1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64X2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)
*_33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = *1334.32* (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* There ya are: Updated (w/ dj dn's now updated/better score, 15 points better than before)...

APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 8, 2006)

You just need 4 more points


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> You just need 4 more points



If you're speaking to me? Yea, that is about it... 

When it's "COLD" tomorrow A.M. (around 6-7:30 a.m. or thereabouts)??

I'll try it again @ 255mhz FSB & see what happens...



Why not, right? 

Ambient temperatures have a LOT to do w/ it, imo @ least, because I am getting FAR better o/c's when it's colder outside!

("colder", as in compared to the heatwave & 100++ F days in temps lately)...

E.G.-> Today's around 70-80 F & it's perfect to try the higher o/c's & they're working now, & didn't in the 100++ F heated days, for certain not. 

* I say that, because I tried 252-254 clocks in the heatwave 100 F days, & failed the ScienceMark 2.0 test, period (would stop completely & "Crash" disappear, or just start halting tests or showing WEIRD results)...

APK

P.S.=> One thing I'll like about winter again - I'll be able to o/c higher imo, just based on what I've seen so far in temperatures ranging from 58F -> 101F... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> You just need 4 more points



And i need a 100pts to beat JNT Raptor = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
 , tomorrow is overcloking day for me, gonna get a lot of fans  
be afraid Raptor, be very afraid


----------



## Canuto (Aug 8, 2006)

Well i've only tried 3.450Ghz yet but if i keep Oc'in i can go higher in the ranks.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> Well i've only tried 3.450Ghz yet but if i keep Oc'in i can go higher in the ranks.



Know what? 

That's cool & all (the competitive side) & I "get off" on that (for lack of a better term, lol) as much as the next guy I suppose also...

Heck, why not?

I like to see what I can put together vs. others (since this is a componentry assembling hobby basically) first of all...

However, more importantly/secondly & personally for me @ least??



* Finding out where & how to o/c for more performance, AND find where your system is stable as well!

(Do this & imo? You really get to KNOW your machine, & @ what temperatures you can push + how far & with what settings!)

APK

P.S.=> Overall, so far?

WELL, by testing first w/ the ScienceMark 2.0 program, then Folding@Home console mode app using "-forceasm", & lastly playing Quake 4 SMP for as long as it will before messing up (which @ my highest OC so far, 254FSB driven one, it did after 5 minutes of play or so, twice now)?

I found that the 250-251mhz FSB range has been the MOST stable for me overall using an 11x multiplier, & I can run that as long as surrounding ambient temps stay below 85-90F (and beyond of course)... if the temperature around me goes higher than 85-90F, I will downclock if I do a heavy task most likely!

At that range, my system is ABSOLUTELY stable for ALL things by using 11 multiplier x 250-251 FSB = 2751-2772mhz CPU & 197-198/200mhz RAM... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Alec, you said a few days ago that this thread was dying, it look like it's back to life
Main question:
Wich are the recommended max temps for an ATHLON 3000+, and the max recommended voltage on air, and also the max temp. for the NFORCE 5 nvidia chipset, 'cause this thing runs hot 40ºc on Idle, if i put Watercooling on the CPU it will surely rise a bit more, and i don't want that


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 8, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> And i need a 100pts to beat JNT Raptor = 1334.32 (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
> , tomorrow is overcloking day for me, gonna get a lot of fans
> be afraid Raptor, be very afraid




Fear Is a great motivator.........Talks cheap though.......Lets Dance. 

I'll be swapping out my 2gig kit for a 512 stick I have rated to 260Mhz.....and see what It does for me.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> hey, my score of 1140 is entirely stock, i just tune everything up nice
> 
> as for increasing your score..give lots of details and ill pick things apart for u to try.



it is cooled by stock hsf but i have an heavyduty 80mm i can kinda strap on it (it is about 65-70cfm)  my a64 is s754 and i have a machspeed k8m8ms (the most stable board ever) it is safe on the htt up to 976 (so far at least for the summer) my ram timings are in the pic so is everything else the hdd is a 60gb maxtor ata 133 (4mb or 8mb cache dont remeber) and as soon as i get a couple of $$$s i will be getting 2 sticks of ddr400 (512x2) nothing special just your standard ram (a stick of ultra and a centon 3.0-3-3-8 stock timings) but till then anything i can improve???
btw i have a ultra 4 bay case w/ 5x 80mm fans in it(3x 30cfm in 1x 30cfm out and 1x 65-70cfm out)


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> Fear Is a great motivator.........Talks cheap though.......Lets Dance.
> 
> I'll be swapping out my 2gig kit for a 512 stick I have rated to 260Mhz.....and see what It does for me.



that's not fair  
Damn, look like i'm going after steevo


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Alec, you said a few days ago that this thread was dying, it look like it's back to life



Well, I got "into it" again, for me personally, as far as overclock attempts but for GOOD reason: The weather was 'permitting'...

MAINLY because we had a "COLD DAY" today (75-80F, vs. the 90-101++ the last 2-3 weeks straight this summer)...

I figured I could "get more" outta my rig, & before temps rise again - just to "get a glimpse" of what my system CAN or MOST LIKELY WILL be like overclocked when Fall/Winter lower temps come into play... 

(Homes I live in? They NEVER gets above 62F on the thermostat, simply because I don't like paying the bills for heat is why & I can always "bundle up" some etc. to compensate).

In the room where my PC is? There IS no heat here, lol, I blocked the ducts so they route better to another room (just temporary) - my PC truly IS MY HEATER in said room!

That said, I can always open a window in the fall/winter & make it colder than 62F ambient in here IF needed, but I doubt it.



			
				pt said:
			
		

> Main question:
> Wich are the recommended max temps for an ATHLON 3000+, and the max recommended voltage on air, and also the max temp. for the NFORCE 5 nvidia chipset, 'cause this thing runs hot 40ºc on Idle, if i put Watercooling on the CPU it will surely rise a bit more, and i don't want that



That I am NOT an "expert" on, but I find that if I stay between 35-48C for my rig here (see signature for specs) it runs stable... maybe a bit more, but I have seen intensive apps like this test we are using "spike" the CPU core temps to 60C & beyond... not good that high!

APK


----------



## dj_dn (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> hey, my score of 1140 is entirely stock, i just tune everything up nice
> 
> as for increasing your score..give lots of details and ill pick things apart for u to try.



I know you weren’t talking to me but can you help me squeeze a little more out of my system. Some extra info can be found in this post http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=132858&postcount=257


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

dj_dn said:
			
		

> I know you weren’t talking to me but can you help me squeeze a little more out of my system. Some extra info can be found in this post http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=132858&postcount=257



Heh, Ketxxx - you're "in demand"... your fault though, for showing up in THIS thread here, vs. keeping it in MY "overclock" thread!



* You probably feel like "Derek ForReal" (Paul Reubens a.k.a. Pee Wee Herman) from the film "BLOW" w/ Johnny Depp as George Jung, who was getting ALL the benefits by controlling & being the ONLY person to have access to Derek... & all of his erstwhile 'partners-in-crime' wanted to know WHO his "connection" was, by ALL & any means, to get that same level of benefit...

(Catch my drift? Cuz', like in the film?? The "cat's outta the bag" now... they know who it is helping me increase my o/c & score on this test here in this thread alone, a full 40 points just about...)

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Heh, Ketxxx - you're "in demand"... your fault though, for showing up in THIS thread here, vs. keeping it in MY "overclock" thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats funny


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)
*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)
*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
*Dj Dn* = 1446.18-> *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
*Alec§taar* = 1390->1401->1423->1426->*1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64X2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)
*_33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)
*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)
*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
*JNT Raptor* = *1334.32* (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)
*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)
*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)
*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)
*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)



* Now, as is in the "tradition" in this thread, one I have established?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

=================================================

*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*AMD OPTERON 165 CLUB:*


*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*


*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*INTEL PENTIUM 4 CLUB:*


*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*


*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64X2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*JNT Raptor* = *1334.32* (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*


*_33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

=================================================



(Yea, I "reworked the chart" by category of CPU family you own & types)

NOW - If you all don't like that? Sound off!

I think it might want to make others try this test (so they are ONLY compared to "like cpu's from their family they belong to...)

* Now, as is in the "tradition" in this thread, one I have established?



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



APK

P.S.=> We need new testers imo, not just US "chasing one another's scores"...

E.G.-> Gri3f & pt just got new CONROES... where are they? apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

bet you when i get my ddr400 i break ketxxx score


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

=================================================

*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*


*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*


*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM 4 CLUB:*


*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*


*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64X2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*JNT Raptor* = *1334.32* (AMD ATHLON X2 3800+@2616mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*


*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*_33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2.55GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

=================================================



* I broke the chart up into groups, by the type of CPU you have & use...

APK

P.S.=> It may help to get others to take the test as well, if ONLY compared to CPU's like their own... 

Your opinions? apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

since when were the amd a64 3000 dual cores ???? 
and athlon xp is single core too
in fact the last 4 processors in your dual core list are single core
(lol big oops)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> since when were the amd a64 3000 dual cores ????
> and athlon xp is single core too
> in fact the last 4 processors in your dual core list are single core
> (lol big oops)



Yup, lol, (on the "oops")... you caught me as I was editing & looking @ the form of it...



* I caught that myself, & edited it, & you MUST have seen it right after...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

much better


----------



## cdawall (Aug 8, 2006)

oh and an opteron 175 isnt part of the 165 club i think


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 8, 2006)

Gri3f & pt!

* Get your behinds in here, & give those 2 in the "INTEL CONROE CLUB" a run for their money...





			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



APK

P.S.=> We need new testers imo, not just US "chasing one another's scores"...

E.G.-> Gri3f & pt just got new CONROES... where are they? apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

looks good. Guess i'll be off to top the A64 club first then 

ed- btw, you still got my stock score as an OCd one lol


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's mine, i ran the test 3 times cause it seems you get anomalies, this score is actually a point lower than my highest


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

2.6GHz on 1.3v.......are you crazy mad not raising that vcore and aiming for 2.9-3GHz?


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 9, 2006)

This is how I do my overclocking, its been perfectly stable at that voltage, but past 2.6 i'll need to raise it.  Only thing that worries me is my board makes loosening memory timings really hard, dunno if i can get to 800mhz speeds with it at 4-4-4-12, although it is patriot memory.....


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

g12rxz said:
			
		

> although it is patriot memory.....



Show me what kind it is!

It's obviously good, since you are in the same CPU family as I, & tested @ a better score.

(Everyone's telling me I need better RAM, & tests like these + my rate @ overclock would/could/should be higher, were it not for the fact I use "generic DDR-400" basically).

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHMARK CURRENT STANDINGS AS OF 08/08/2006:*

=================================================

*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM 4 CLUB:*

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*JNT Raptor* = *1334.32* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2616mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*_33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

=================================================



* I broke the chart up into groups, by the type of CPU you have & use...

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



We need new testers imo, not just US "chasing one another's scores"...

E.G.-> Gri3f & pt just got new CONROES... where are they? apk


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 9, 2006)

your using normal DDR?  that would be the thing... i'm using DDR2.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Show me what kind it is!
> 
> It's obviously good, since you are in the same CPU family as I, & tested @ a better score.
> 
> ...




ahem. still says 2.55GHz not 2GHz


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Here is my AMD 3400 (S754):



Do we only get one entry?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

^^ nope as many as you want. keep pushin


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> ^^ nope as many as you want. keep pushin



I would but I dont think it is possible to OC my MSI board.  It is an eMachines OEM.  Not to mention that my RAM is garbage.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

link to your mobo? sometimes there is no difference on a board apart from a custom retailer bios making it crap meaning you can flash with the original abd best available from the manufacturer to unleash its potential, or the differences are so small flashing to the oem bios wont harm anything.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> link to your mobo? sometimes there is no difference on a board apart from a custom retailer bios making it crap meaning you can flash with the originalabd best available from the manufacturer to unleash its potential, or the differences are sosmall flashing tothe oem bios wont harm anything.



Here it is:
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RS480M-IL

And POS OEM BIOS indeed!!!


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 9, 2006)

hep conroe on 2,4


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

thats an RD480 board, it has a good solid chipset. its southbridge sucks tho. give me a min.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> hep conroe on 2,4



Unleash that HOUND!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RS480M-IL
> 
> And POS OEM BIOS indeed!!!



download bios v1.4 from http://www.msicomputer.com/support/bios_result.asp and flash that to your board. let me know what options it offers for voltage changes, memory timing options etc


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 9, 2006)

Give me a normal bios for my board and i will oc my cpu but without the chanche to adjust the ram latencys ocing is a hard work -.-


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> Give me a normal bios for my board and i will oc my cpu but without the chanche to adjust the ram latencys ocing is a hard work -.-



Just hit ctrl +F1 in the BIOS main menu and it unlocks the advanced settings in MIT.


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> download bios v1.4 from http://www.msicomputer.com/support/bios_result.asp and flash that to your board. let me know what options it offers for voltage changes, memory timing options etc



I will check it out but I am not even sure that I can flash this board.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

g12rxz said:
			
		

> although it is patriot memory.....



Is it THIS company?

http://www.patriotmem.com/products/...groupid=63&prodline=5&group=P C2-7200&catid=2

(Do you know which of their products is their BEST DDR??)

They are obviously good, since you are in the same CPU family as I, & tested @ a better score.

(Everyone's telling me I need better RAM, & tests like these + my rate @ overclock would/could/should be higher, were it not for the fact I use "generic DDR-400" basically).

=================================================
*TECHPOWERUP FORUM SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHTEST STANDINGS 08/08/2006 BY CPU FAMILY TYPE USED:*
=================================================

*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM D805 CLUB:*

*InfraRed* = *1260.17* (Pentium D805@4000mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL PENTIUM 4 CLUB:*

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 -> *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2616 -> 2703mhz)

---------------------------------------------------------------

*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

=================================================



* I broke the chart up into groups, above, by the type of CPU you have & use, AND NOW, I also have the straight "drop-down" listing too:

=================================================
*TECHPOWERUP FORUM SCIENCEMARK 2.0 BENCHTEST STANDINGS 08/08/2006 BY SHEER WEIGHT OF SCORE, REGARDLESS OF CPU TYPE USED:*
=================================================


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*_33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 -> *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2616 -> 2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*InfraRed* = *1260.17* (Pentium D805@4000mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



We need new testers imo, not just US "chasing one another's scores"...

E.G.-> & pt? You JUST got a new CONROE: BRING IT ON! apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

Please include my AMD score.  Thanks.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Please include my AMD score.  Thanks.



Look again: "Be patient lads!"



* You wouldn't believe the amount of "tag formatting" I have to pull to get that "layout"... glad I type fairly fast!

APK

P.S.=> There is NOW, 2 types of lists - one broken up by CPU type you use, & the other (just straight brute force power of the score you got)... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> I will check it out but I am not even sure that I can flash this board.



yeah you can. sniff around MSis site see if they ave a windows flasher. i normally wouldnt advise one, but in your case i suspect it will just be easier if they do.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

You know what the funniest part of all this is? If you REALLY look @ the numbers, especially in the bottom-most "Brute-Force" original style grouping??



* The machines are only small %'s apart from one another... take a look, see what I mean!

APK

P.S.=> I mean, what do you see?

(I see small 1-8% diff.'s between machines close to one another - what is the TOTAL variance? I wouldn't do it from the lower "Brute-Force" chart (going by BEST SCORE, to WORST SCORE), but by like CPU's from the upper charting)... 

EDIT PART: There is a 35% variance in speed between myself, & a e66000 above! There is also a 38% variantion between myself & the low score... Right down the middle almost, & just above it by 3% in fact... lol! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*The Average Score Out Of All The Test Machines Is...*

1287.65



* We can do better I think... LOL, especially if gri3f were to say, o/c that CONROE of his!

(Hint, hint)

You know what the funniest part of all this is? If you REALLY look @ the numbers, especially in the bottom-most "Brute-Force" original style grouping??

*The machines are only small %'s apart from one another*... 

(Take a look, see what I mean @ the systems groups right around you, it is true for me in the group I have around me, say 2 machines above & 2 machines below (or more))!

APK

P.S.=> I mean, what do you see?

(I see small 1-8% diff.'s between machines close to one another in the group I am in & specifically, the ones around me (ahead or behind))

There is a 35% variance in speed/score between myself, & the leader's speed/score w/ a e66000 above! 

ALSO - Being 7th of 19 total here comes out to 35% of the systems here are faster as well 

Coincidence? CLOSE "CORRELLATION"??

(& 65% are slower by contrast)... apk


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 9, 2006)

This Is the most I think I'll get with the current CPU/Memory I have.....not much better...but decent enough to post.
Haven't tried the single stick of 512 I can run at PC4000+ speeds....maybe In the morn.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/08/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 -> *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2616 -> 2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*ALL PARTICIPANTS "Average Score" = 1287.65*
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/08/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1499.95*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1271.81*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1001.86*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Alec§taar* = *1428.17* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 254mhz FSB/CPU@2797 & RAM@199.8/200)

*JNT Raptor* = 1334.32 -> *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2616 -> 2703mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1416.55*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1049.65*
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"


... apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 9, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> EDIT PART: There is a 35% variance in speed between myself, & a e66000 above! There is also a 38% variantion between myself & the low score... Right down the middle almost, & just above it by 3% in fact... lol! apk



This is a bit deceiving.  It is more accurate to say that the high score of 2181.97 is 52% higher than your 1428.17.

&

Your score is 61% higher than the lowest.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 9, 2006)

hokey heres my score: 1051.35. not so hot.

might do better after overclocking to 2.4ghz. and if it blows up, i'll let ya all know.


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 9, 2006)

put my prescott @ 3.4GHz, 1.56v and got 1011.54 in Scimark2.0


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 9, 2006)

Overclocked to 2.4ghz, got a slightly better score


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/08/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2mhz & RAM@201.9/200mhz)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/08/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1499.95*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1271.81*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2mhz & RAM@201.9/200mhz)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1364.48*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1049.65*
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"


... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Tigger69: "New NEWS"*

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (mhz @ 255 FSB x 11 multiplier):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (200/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score:*








* And, I'm STILL not done yet...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn, this thread is growing pretty fast, and my pc right now it's almost stripped down, no fans, no cards (except GFX), stripped down case, wait  few more hours and i will see what i can do

btw: on the AMD single core thread put it in points order if you have time, like this:


    * 33 = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

    * pt = 1256.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

    * Ketxxx = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

    * cdawall = 1036.22 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

    * MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Tigger69: MORE "NEW News" still (you too, g12rxz)*

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (2816mhz @ 257 FSB x 11 multiplier):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (201/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score:*








*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 8T (up from 7T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 12T (up from 10T)
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T (down from 3T)
Write Recovery Time = 2T (down from 3T)
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 255mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

* And, I'm STILL not done yet...

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/08/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1438.09* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 256mhz FSB/CPU@2816 & RAM@201/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (2827.2mhz @ 257 FSB x 11 multiplier):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (201.9/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score:*








*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 8T (up from 7T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 16T (up from 12T (up from 10T))
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T (down from 3T)
Write Recovery Time = 2T (down from 3T)
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 257mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

* WELL! @ last: I'm done... (for now, lol!)

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/08/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2mhz & RAM@202/200mhz)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*New Standings As Of 08/09/2006*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1499.95*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1271.81*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1049.65*
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"


... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

nice one alec. you accomplished your mission well


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> nice one alec. you accomplished your mission well



Thanks - quite the compliment, coming from YOU especially!



* Temps man... temps (summer heatwave 2006 ambient temps were TOO much, but good side is that I know now, how far I can "push" o/c'ing & in BLISTERING 100F++ temps no less)!

(That's all it was - now, to get BETTER more "overclock-ready" RAM, & I'll see what I can REALLY do, via a 12x multiplier + 5x LDT/HTT settings, instead of 11x & 4x LDT/HTT ones... because right now? I cannot pull of a 258mhz FSB & complete ScienceMark 2.0 (fails on 10th-12th loop of its 2nd test, "Primordia"))

APK

P.S.=> Thanks for all your help... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Thanks - quite the compliment, coming from YOU especially!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why should i have a conroe?   
I got my new Amd, and plan to overclock it a bit more this afternoon, did i say something that made you think i had a conroe?
If i had won the lotery i would buy one, but i don't have much luck in lottery
Nice overclock in there Alex 

Edit: when i say new AMD, i mean my 3000+ that is almost 2 months old


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Why should i have a conroe?



Me too, I thought you got one... my bad!



			
				pt said:
			
		

> I got my new Amd, and plan to overclock it a bit more this afternoon, did i say something that made you think i had a conroe?



I dunno man, I must have misread a post or something (sorry)...



			
				pt said:
			
		

> If i had won the lotery i would buy one, but i don't have much luck in lottery



Yea, I hear you there for SURE, same here!

(I gotta go out & earn, lol! I work for my money, not my money works for ME!)



			
				pt said:
			
		

> Nice overclock in there Alex



Yea, it's "getting there"!

* & it's been a GOOD 'learning experience' on HOW to overclock relatively NEW systems, & on a CPU family & mobo set I have not run since 1998 (in AMD)... GOOD STUFF!

(Glad I came back, conroes NOTWITHSTANDING (they are impressive though))...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

ok, going to overclock mine too, and btw on the amd single core list, could you put it in the order i gave you (points order), put stevo next to me, sice he has lower points than lekamies


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

look out, ill be messing with my puter today to see what kind of scores i can get off a 2.55GHz chip. so yes, that means you dont need to worry alec, i'll satisfy your itch for my clocked result soon enough


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> ok, going to overclock mine too, and btw on the amd single core list, could you put it in the order i gave you (points order), put stevo next to me, sice he has lower points than lekamies



DONE!



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"


... LOL, hey Tigger69? I'm ahead of you, by "the whole 9 yards"... 9++ solid points.


*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2mhz & RAM@202/200mhz)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
A literal 1% margin - can you get to it & pass it, is the question...



APK

P.S.-> My progress thusfar, thru the tests & various overclocking permutations, has been:

1390.21 -> 1399.79 -> 1401.20 -> 1414.29 -> 1423.57 -> 1426.43 -> 1428.17 -> 1431.58 -> 1438.09 -> 1440.60

TOTAL OF POINTS GAINED = 50.39

& 3.5% overall between my high & low marks... 

+ 1% approxmately gained overall/on average, per attempt!

Are we @ the stage where the "straws will break the camels' backs"? Let's find out - go for it! Let's see if that Pentium D 930 can (as someone so eloquently put it in another thread, lol) can "spank" my score & my AMD DualCore unit, now...

apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's my score on stock clocks with a Pentium D 920. I skipped the Primordia test also, because it was on an endless loop. It was going on 300 seconds + , and wasn't stopping


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> I skipped the Primordia test also, because it was on an endless loop. It was going on 300 seconds + , and wasn't stopping



I've seen & had that happen to me too, same test, when I was overheating...

If you don't finish the test, & don't use its default run? 

It's not legit man... 



* I don't think so, I don't know what others will say and I won't speak for them, but I think they'll agree.

(In tests like benchmarks, it's crucial/critical that ALL tests finish & in the same ordering with the same data)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1499.95*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1271.81*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1049.65*
=================================================

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Tigger69: "You-KNOW-the-drill"...*



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"


... LOL, hey Tigger69? I'm ahead of you, by "the whole 9 yards"... 9++ solid points.


*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2mhz & RAM@202/200mhz)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
A literal 1% margin - can you get to it & pass it, is the question...



APK

P.S.-> My progress thusfar, thru the tests & various overclocking permutations, has been:

1390.21 -> 1399.79 -> 1401.20 -> 1414.29 -> 1423.57 -> 1426.43 -> 1428.17 -> 1431.58 -> 1438.09 -> 1440.60

TOTAL OF POINTS GAINED = 50.39

& 3.5% overall between my high & low marks... 

+ 1% approxmately gained overall/on average per attempt in 10 tries thusfar...

& 5 points-per-attempt average gained in 10 tries thusfar!

Are we @ the stage where the "straws will break the camels' backs"? Let's find out - go for it! Let's see if that Pentium D 930 can (as someone so eloquently put it in another thread, lol) can "spank" my score & my AMD DualCore unit, now...

apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2006)

look at my mem bandwidth thread,can YOU beat that?.

i am gonna keep trying to get mine to complete the test at 4.4ghz,but it seems it is my vcore too high that is making it cook.i WILL try tho' lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> look at my mem bandwidth thread,can YOU beat that?.



Well, first of all, we're testing ScienceMark 2.0... 

BUT, how does one test that? 

Got a software you measure it in?? 

(Hopefully, a free one, but suggest what you will...)

*However, 2 very important points to consider come to mind here!

First:*

* Are our memory types of equal quality?

I can tell you that what I use in mine's JUST "stock/oem" DDR-400, & set DDR-333 (but I got MORE than stock back, per CPU-z readings shown in the tests in THIS thread here!).

*Second:*

Does this particular test favor Intel CPU's & mobos? I wager, it does... just based on the higher MHZ those CPU's use, vs. AMD... but, AMD's get as much done, in a fraction of the mhz cpu cycles used for the SAME JOB many times, vs. Intel cpu's... no questions asked.

See my "p.s." below...



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i am gonna keep trying to get mine to complete the test at 4.4ghz,but it seems it is my vcore too high that is making it cook.i WILL try tho' lol



Well, like I said: Let's see if the straw is finally breaking one of our camel's backs... 



APK

P.S.=> What I like about AMD cpu's & makes me glad I came back to them? 

LDT/HTT, the single UNIFIED & highly overclockable (yet cool running) bus controller & memory controller front-side bus.

*This test illustrates an important point:*

This test simply shows that a fairly similar class Intel-based CPU like Tigger69's has to do around 40% more CPU work (4385 mhz cpu), in order to do the same amount of work my less-mhz (2827.2 mhz CPU clock here) AMD cpu does! 

AMD & their HTT/LDT architecture, vs. Northbridge/Southbridge Intel stuff (I use Intel too, P4 3.2ghz here in 2nd system) is GOOD stuff, glad I am back on it! apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

THIS IS WITH A SHITTY BOARD SUPPLIED BY HP, THANK YOU CLOCKGEN!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2006)

for some reason it keeps failing at 4.4ghz.i dont know why 

i dont know if its mem or temp or what.it looks like i mite not be able to beat you m8 

if there is anyone out there who has any ideas please let me know.

it is at 4.4ghz with 295fsb and mem at 443/887mhz.my mem will do 1000mhz at 3.75ghz.my vcore is at 1.435v and my temp is at 44/45c on windows.ANY IDEAS PLEEZ

the mem test is everest as you can see,there is a free version.or i can send you one with a keygen,if you like.it is a great prog.have a look.it is very comprehensive.there is an oc page too.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> for some reason it keeps failing at 4.4ghz.i dont know why



The camel's back (yours) has broken it appears...



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i dont know if its mem or temp or what.it looks like i mite not be able to beat you m8



I know the feeling - you had me for awhile, but I had you first, lol... & last so far.



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> if there is anyone out there who has any ideas please let me know.



Heat...



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> it is at 4.4ghz with 295fsb and mem at 443/887mhz.my mem will do 1000mhz at 3.75ghz.my vcore is at 1.435v and my temp is at 44/45c on windows.ANY IDEAS PLEEZ



Cooling... better ambients @ the least.



Cooling helped me a LOT, & was the difference imo, & I am near limit now as well! Good to know this machine @ THIS level now, this test was really good for me (I know what clocks she holds in HIGH heat and what she can do when its cooler).

APK

P.S.=> You COULD try to "overvolt" your CPU &/or memory more, but... it's YOUR MONEY! apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2006)

mebbe its my board,some guy had his to 4.8.it was at 1.57vcore tho'.theres no way i can go that high without h20 cooling.

i'll be back tho'.i aint given up yet m8.lol

i can monitor my temp with everest on windows on the other screen,the highest i've seen is 61c.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> mebbe its my board,some guy had his to 4.8.it was at 1.57vcore tho'.theres no way i can go that high without h20 cooling.



Right... lol, this is probably the SOLE reason folks spend on hydrocooling methods (strictly air + phase-change cooling is used here by myself (heatpipes on vidcard & CPU heatsink/fan combos))!

STOCK/OEM DDR-400 RAM TOO! Not "overclocker-ready" RAM, by any means!

Hydro-Cooling... I've never done it, but, would love to!

Folks get it no doubt, for a large part imo, for doing well in tests like these (& yes, longevity of equipment)... I've always wondered if it was worth it, does it "write itself off" over the life of the equipment etc. (air cooling is CHEAP by comparison).



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i'll be back tho'.i aint given up yet m8.lol



You go man, that's the spirit... let's see if British engineering is better than American know-how!



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i can monitor my temp with everest on windows on the other screen,the highest i've seen is 61c.



Yes, it's getting HOT, @ least by AMD standards imo!



			
				Casheti said:
			
		

> THIS IS WITH A SHITTY BOARD SUPPLIED BY HP, THANK YOU CLOCKGEN!!



LOL... He's pissed!...

(If you can't beat me? Don't "get with Casheti" up there & react like that, lol!)

APK

P.S.=> NO offense intended Casheti!



Your comments always crack me up huge... thanks for the A.M. laughter! apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2006)

it is the primordia it is failing at.here is a pic minus that.the other scores are higher than my previous tho'.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1499.95*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1271.81*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1049.65*
=================================================

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*CPU-z 1.35 CPU-mhz data (2827.2mhz @ 257 FSB x 11 multiplier):*






&

*CPU-z 1.35 RAM-mhz data (201.9/200mhz):*






*ScienceMark 2.0 Score:*








*BIOS OVERCLOCKING DATA (for reference):*

CPU HTT Frequency = 4x

*DRAM CONFIGURATION:*

CAS# Latency Tcl = 2
Min RAS# Active Time Tras = 8T (up from 7T)
RAS# to CAS# Delay Trcl = 3T
Row Precharge Time Trp = 3T
Row Cycle Time Trc = 16T (up from 12T (up from 10T))
Row Refresh Cycle Time Trk = 13T
Read to Write Trwt = 2T (down from 3T)
Write Recovery Time = 2T (down from 3T)
1t/2t = 1t

*JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION DATA:*

O/C Profile = Manual
CPU Frequency = 257mhz
PCI Clock = 101mhz (upped from 100mhz default)
DDR Voltage = AUTO (cannot do over 2.6v on my RAM, tried it already 2x)
Chipset Voltage = 1.6V (max)
HT Voltage = 1.25V (max)
CPU Mult = 11x
CPU Volt = 1.5V (max)

* WELL! @ last: I'm done... (for now, lol!)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"


... LOL, hey Tigger69? I'm ahead of you, by "the whole 9 yards"... 9++ solid points.


*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.1mhz & RAM@202/200mhz)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
A literal 1% margin - can you get to it & pass it, is the question...



APK

P.S.-> My progress thusfar, thru the tests & various overclocking permutations, has been:

1390.21 -> 1399.79 -> 1401.20 -> 1414.29 -> 1423.57 -> 1426.43 -> 1428.17 -> 1431.58 -> 1438.09 -> 1440.60

TOTAL OF POINTS GAINED = 50.39

& 3.5% overall between my high & low marks... 

+ 1% approxmately gained overall/on average per attempt in 10 tries thusfar...

& 5 points-per-attempt average gained in 10 tries thusfar!

Are we @ the stage where the "straws will break the camels' backs"? Let's find out - go for it! Let's see if that Pentium D 930 can (as someone so eloquently put it in another thread, lol) can "spank" my score & my AMD DualCore unit, now!...



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> it is the primordia it is failing at.here is a pic minus that.the other scores are higher than my previous tho'.



That's THE one I 'breakdown' in as well, when I do... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

I GOT A WORSE SCORE WITH HIGHER CLOCKS, WHAT THE FUCK!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> I GOT A WORSE SCORE WITH HIGHER CLOCKS, WHAT THE FUCK!!



Damn, lol...



* Ah, sorry to laff man, but you are making my sides ache...

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

Does the fact I got a pop up (thank you Microsoft) telling me to install updates, have anything to do with this...or is it the fact that my computer is bollocks?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Does the fact I got a pop up (thank you Microsoft) telling me to install updates, have anything to do with this...or is it the fact that my computer is bollocks?



LOL! Stop man... you're killing me!

(ROTFLMAO...)



* Ah man: Yet another "Casheti classic"...

APK

P.S.=> The "classics", thusfar (plus the one above I quote now), from their "original manuscript" lol, no less:



			
				Casheti said:
			
		

> I GOT A WORSE SCORE WITH HIGHER CLOCKS, WHAT THE FUCK!!



&



			
				Casheti said:
			
		

> THIS IS WITH A SHITTY BOARD SUPPLIED BY HP, THANK YOU CLOCKGEN!!



apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

w00t! 3.0GHz! infrared said it might be thermal throttling causing my gay CPU problems...


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Does the fact I got a pop up (thank you Microsoft) telling me to install updates, have anything to do with this...or is it the fact that my computer is bollocks?



nop, just your mobo  Canuto has the same memory as you and he's overclocking, is cpu is a 930, but i think he passed 3.3ghz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> w00t! 3.0GHz! infrared said it might be thermal throttling causing my gay CPU problems...



Man, know what helps? You kind of hit on something else "holding you down/back", believe-it-or-not:

Services running (that you DON'T ABSOLUTELY NEED TO LEAVE RUNNING ALL THE TIME!)

APK

P.S.=> Think that, & OTHER more 'intense' OS-side/software-side tuning/tweaking doesn't help? Trust me, it does... 

Sorry about the "Casheti Classics" post I did man, but you got me LMAO this a.m., & I thank you for it... seriously! apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

lol...I'm just still gobsmacked that this thing can actually clock...

And I shut off everything I could while benching


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Standings*

Edited Scores Chart, Adding Casheti!

Apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

Where's my score bitches?? AGE DISCRIMINATION!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> lol...I'm just still gobsmacked that this thing can actually clock...



That's the fun part of discovering, doing this kind of thing (which takes time & some effort).



			
				Casheti said:
			
		

> And I shut off everything I could while benching



You SURE? You saw the popup for Windows update... that tells me otherwise.

APK

P.S.=> 





			
				Casheti said:
			
		

> Where's my score bitches?? AGE DISCRIMINATION!!



DONE... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Standings*

REPOSTING TO ADD x800 scores...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Reposting Challenge To Next Page*

CASTING CHALLENGE TO Tigger69 & his sidekick, Casheti... lol!

APK


----------



## X800 (Aug 9, 2006)

This is my scores.Ill be back when i get my x2 4800 that odered + watercoolingsystem that i have.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

right well im working on it now  got my nF4 chipset humming along @ 425MHz, lets see how much SCM2 really loves big numbers


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*Casheti* = *1037.36* (Pentium D 920@2800.90mhz)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*gri3f* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1499.95*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D930 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1112.11* (Pentium D 930 @ 3300mhz)

*Casheti* = *1037.36* (Pentium D 920@2800.90mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1193.66*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1256.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2500mhz)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1036.22* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2440mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1049.65*
=================================================

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Achilles from the film TROY, said it best:*



			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



*Tigger69:*

I'm ahead of you, by "the whole 9 yards"... 9++ solid points.


*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2mhz & RAM@202/200mhz)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)
A literal 1% margin - can you get to it & pass it, is the question...

I guess you gave it your best shot @ this point Tigger69, & in the end, your camel's back gave out first...

I say that, because you started this thread (testing memory bandwidths, etc.):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15523

On a guess? AMD rigs won't do as well in THAT test - here is possibly where your greater mhz will "save the day" for you, vs. AMD rigs... memory bandwidth!



My progress thusfar, thru the tests & various overclocking permutations, has been:

1390.21 -> 1399.79 -> 1401.20 -> 1414.29 -> 1423.57 -> 1426.43 -> 1428.17 -> 1431.58 -> 1438.09 -> 1440.60

TOTAL OF POINTS GAINED = 50.39

& 3.5% overall between my high & low marks... 

+ 1% approxmately gained overall/on average per attempt in 10 tries thusfar...

& 5 points-per-attempt average gained in 10 tries thusfar!

Are we @ the stage where the "straws will break the camels' backs"?

(Let's find out - go for it!)

I.E.-> Let's see if that Pentium D 930 can (as someone so eloquently put it in another thread, lol) can "spank" my score & my AMD DualCore unit, now!...

Ah, & that "someone" lol, was CASHETI:



			
				Casheti said:
			
		

> Lol, I know YOU get pwned by tigger and his Pentium D 930



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=131178#post131178

Well now... will wonders NEVER cease! lol...

APK

P.S.=> What I like about AMD cpu's & makes me glad I came back to them? 

LDT/HTT, the single UNIFIED & highly overclockable (yet cool running) bus controller & memory controller front-side bus.

*This test illustrates a point & GOOD comparison between Intel & AMD cpu's:*

This test results simply shows that a fairly similar class Intel-based CPU like Tigger69's has to do around 40% more CPU work (4385 mhz cpu), in order to do the same amount of work my less-mhz (2827.2 mhz CPU clock here) AMD cpu does! 

AMD & their HTT/LDT architecture, vs. Northbridge/Southbridge Intel stuff (I use Intel too, P4 3.2ghz here in 2nd system) is GOOD stuff, glad I am back on it! apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 9, 2006)

It just keeps on going...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe your amd spanks mine lol,but we ALL get spanked by them there connies.and they are still using a north/south bridge arrangement.and i'm sure i read somewhere that the memory latency on a connie is less than it is on an amd with the mem controller on the die.so obviously intel is doing something right.

well done anyway mate. ,without h20 i dont think i am gonna get any higher than i did.

i will be having a connie by the end of this year tho'.what with amd screwing up ati and not seeming to have an answer to the mighty connie,i dont think i will be going back to amd for a while.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> *************************************************
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
> *************************************************
> 
> ...



As I'm slipping down here I thought I would do a quick SCM2 run with my Winchester at a flat 2.5GHz without any particular tweaks, so without anymore rambling here is my 2.5GHz score;

and yes, I'm as puzzled as you are as to why my primordia result has gone down 200pts


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> maybe your amd spanks mine



Yea, on a benchmark where right around where YOUR system & mine landed? There are 1% tolerances/variations between scores... maybe "tightest" toughest section in fact.

(There we no "spankings", lol... It was CLOSE! I just wanted to bring up what Casheti wrote above is all!)



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> lol,but we ALL get spanked by them there connies.and they are still using a north/south bridge arrangement.



Probably, but "doing it right" @ last.



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> and i'm sure i read somewhere that the memory latency on a connie is less than it is on an amd with the mem controller on the die.so obviously intel is doing something right.



Oh, probably... I wouldn't doubt it, especially in the CONROE.



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> well done anyway mate. ,without h20 i dont think i am gonna get any higher than i did.



I think I am @ the "end-of-my-rope" (@ limit) too here... whew, narrow victory margin!



			
				tigger69 said:
			
		

> i will be having a connie by the end of this year tho'.what with amd screwing up ati and not seeming to have an answer to the mighty connie,i dont think i will be going back to amd for a while.



Next system I get, unless AMD can REALLY "pull a rabbit outta their engineering hats" will be a CONROE if what we've been seeing here & in other tests keeps up!



* I won't get an ENTIRELY new system here, until 2009 or so...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> As I'm slipping down here I thought I would do a quick SCM2 run with my Winchester at a flat 2.5GHz without any particular tweaks, so without anymore rambling here is my 2.5GHz score;
> 
> and yes, I'm as puzzled as you are as to why my primordia result has gone down 200pts


 mine went down to as i oc'd must be somthing funny w/ the program


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

must be. so those who suffer from that anomaly probably should have 100-150pts added to make up for the benchmarks oddness. not that 1300pts is anything to really sniff at with just 2.5GHz under the hood.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> must be. so those who suffer from that anomaly probably should have 100-150pts added to make up for the benchmarks oddness. not that 1300pts is anything to really sniff at with just 2.5GHz under the hood.



I had it happen to me too, especially @ 12x o/c's multiplier usage vs. 11x... part of WHY I went back to 11x (and, the fact I got "higher mhz ROI on RAM" via CPU-z).

APK

P.S.=> The app needs work though, imo, in ONLY 1 real regard:

It lacks error trapping, I am ALMOST convinced of it... 

E.G.-> A "perfectly" written Win32 app should NEVER crash out, completely. Still, it IS what is part of why I and others thought it (and the wild "super-results" or endless loops seen as well) as a "stability-test" feature...

Anyhow - What stops that in WELL DONE programs?

Err handlers, custom ones (better than typical built-into-compiler structured error handlers imo, because they can account for SPECIFICS found in the way of errors)... 

I.E.-> With GOOD errtraps? They could STILL have this "stability-test" type feature, albeit w/ a message stating "you are potentially unstable" rather than disappearing from the screen (I have seen this TOO), &/or getting "WILD" results.

Stuff like VB6 "On Error GoTo/Resume Next" &/or Delphi "Try-Catch-Except/Finally", OR ASP.NET/VB.NET "Try-Catch"!

Earlier on in this thread?

We were thinking about writing the coders of it, in regards to some of the anomalies we've witnessed in it (some like MY & cdawall's "super-results" we saw, this one you speak of (though this? well, less likely imo to be an error))!

ALL to make a BETTER "Science Mark 3.0"... 

WRITE THEM HERE-> 

http://www.sciencemark.org/

(I can't, I have javascript PERMANENTLY disabled in my web browsers (Opera AND IE))... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

im tellin yah w/ good ram ill be at your heels  oh and i think i am going to the dark side getting an old intel p4 3ghz s478 (its free) any hints/tips for oc'ing it im going to try to beat my amds score 
it uses a msi s478 mobo
512mb ddr400 (super talent or some bs like that)
p4 3ghz (i think)
no hdd yet (maybe if i play my cards right another maxtor ata133 like i have)
1 cheap cdrw
enermax case 
enermax 380watt psu


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

cdawall said:
			
		

> im tellin yah w/ good ram ill be at your heels  oh and i think i am going to the dark side getting an old intel p4 3ghz s478 (its free) any hints/tips for oc'ing it im going to try to beat my amds score
> it uses a msi s478 mobo
> 512mb ddr400 (super talent or some bs like that)
> p4 3ghz (i think)
> ...



I think your AMD smokes that INTEL in a second, and if it's a Prescott, the temps will be high
But if it's free, keep it, and use it as a second computer, for storage or server


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Standings*

Reposted Below & Updated...

Apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 9, 2006)

my freinds pc


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Updated Standings*

Reposting Update Chart Below (w/ Canuto's New Data)...

Apk


----------



## Canuto (Aug 9, 2006)

Well i was able to push my system a little farther and here are the scores at 3510Mhz...






I hope i can on pushing it 

I just can't wait to see pt's new scores now that he has that aero engine 2


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Updated Standings*

REPOSTING BELOW (for new updated data)... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> I think your AMD smokes that INTEL in a second, and if it's a Prescott, the temps will be high
> But if it's free, keep it, and use it as a second computer, for storage or server


i know thats what i was planning to do after i played with it some


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

at 2550mhz,


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

wheres my 2.5GHz score in that list?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

alright i have played w/ some settings and bumped my processor to 2.45ghz and dropped the htt to 3x (it now sits at calm cool 735 vs the umm 976 i got before)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

*Current Results/Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1128.97* (Pentium D 930 @ 3510mhz)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*Casheti* = *1037.36* (Pentium D 920@2800.90mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*AVERAGE RESULT 25 tester results* = *1350.49*
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1455.99*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1128.97* (Pentium D 930 @ 3510mhz)

*Casheti* = *1037.36* (Pentium D 920@2800.90mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1199.28*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1301.67* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2600mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1210.61*
=================================================

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> wheres my 2.5GHz score in that list?



I seem to have missed it somehow... post me the data, I will amend (or, show me what page & post on that page it is on)



* Sorry if I overlooked anyone, or scrambled ANY entries (this much IS straight now though I am fairly certain @/by this point though on)

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 9, 2006)

right here m8


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> right here m8



Got ya, & DONE (see above list again, it's been added)...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

cpu at 2.46ghz ram at 328mhz htt at 738mhz
1048.17 my best score ever and beat ketxxx stock score  
that puts me under random 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=110929


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 9, 2006)

Also done in chart above now, & amended to YOUR new score also cdawall...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

thanx big help i moved up alot overall if you look at the low end scores


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Another one ALEX
This one was at 2600mhz





How can you not love overclock? 

I beat your score ketxxx, but i think you will do better than me
i have stock cooling


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

btw 2560mhz for the cpu not 3280 but i like the complement


----------



## cdawall (Aug 9, 2006)

ok i dont understand why my stream is so low it is on par w/ the athlon xp http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3281&d=1154797253
and was beat by anothe s754 at about the same speed as mine (in stream) http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14736&page=20
does anyone know why


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 10, 2006)

hey alec my nick is g R 3 i F^^
and my friend likes to be called lapenski^^


just for you


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

new one. at 2650:


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

*Current Results/Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/09/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1128.97* (Pentium D 930 @ 3510mhz)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*Casheti* = *1037.36* (Pentium D 920@2800.90mhz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*AVERAGE RESULT 25 tester results* = *1350.49*
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1455.99*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1301.67* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2600mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1210.61*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1128.97* (Pentium D 930 @ 3510mhz)

*Casheti* = *1037.36* (Pentium D 920@2800.90mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1199.28*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

APK


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 10, 2006)

hm 



;P


















gR3iF and lapenski is enough xD


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm bellow the average, if i watercool it it will probabily get more, right now under full load it is at 53ºc


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> i'm bellow the average, if i watercool it it will probabily get more, right now under full load it is at 53ºc



Don't feel bad about it, because that average went up from 1287 a day or two ago, because folks are posting/chasing/getting BETTER scores!

APK


----------



## W2hCYK (Aug 10, 2006)

You got my MHz wrong.. 3400MHz, not 2400.. lol.. doesnt matter, dont have to go correct em all..


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 10, 2006)

i got like 400 somthing..and thats with 7 processes and 900mb of ram available. it took my comp over 20 min to run all the tests. its pathetic...


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

HAHAHA FUCKERS!! (I skipped primordia test after 47.77 seconds after remembering it never completes it) So obviously, this result is bogus...but for the benefit of my weedy little piece of crap they call a PC, HAHAHA FUCKERS!

Somebody please tell me how many times primordia loops round to complete...and roughly please tell me how long it takes??


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay...this is my REAL SCORE, with COMPLETED PRIMORDIA.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1128.97* (Pentium D 930 @ 3510mhz)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70MHz)

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*AVERAGE RESULT 25 tester results* = *Let some other bitch work it out, I haven't got time*
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/09/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1455.99*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1301.67* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2600mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1210.61*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1128.97* (Pentium D 930 @ 3510mhz)

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1159.68*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@2400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just noticed tho' i have the highest clock speed.Not the highest score tho' .


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

Innnnnntteeeeeeeelllllll


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

Reposted Newly Amended Results Below...

Apk


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

That was my final score on aircooling, it wasn't stable at 2650mhz, but it was at 53ºc,  so i don't want to put more voltage right now

going to put it at 2600mhz until i geet some better cooling


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2006)

hey who wants to see the funniest score ever i am about to run a celeron 466!!! 192mb sdram and a massive 4gb hdd oh yeah high score waiting to happen


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are my new scores at 3600mhz...







I hoe it can keep going


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

you need 2 more points to pass ketxxx, keep going


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2006)

not bad canuto you should be able to hit 4.125ghz out the box stock cooling and everything


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

*Current Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/10/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1138.80* (Pentium D 930 @ 3600mhz)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*AVERAGE RESULT 25 tester results* = *1307.04*
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/10/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1455.99*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1210.61*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1138.80* (Pentium D 930 @ 3600mhz)

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1159.68*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks guys but my ram is giving me trouble even when under stock...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15548


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 10, 2006)

*Current Standings*

*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/10/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
*************************************************


*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*Canuto* = *1138.80* (Pentium D 930 @ 3600mhz)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*AVERAGE RESULT 25 tester results* = *1307.04*
=================================================



*************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/10/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
*************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*MikeLopez* = *1700.24* (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

*g R 3 i F^^* = *1391.08* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock oem mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1757.76*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*lapenski^^* = *1368.08* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1455.99*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+/11x X 257mhz FSB/CPU@2827.2 & RAM@201.9/200)

*g12rxz* = *1437.66* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*JNT Raptor* = *1383.82* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2703mhz)

*randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1367.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

*pt* = *1325.84* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

*KetxxxOC* = *1297.31* (A64 3200+ @ 2.5GHz - Winchester)

*X800* = *1235.77* (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

*Ketxxx* = *1140.97* (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

*cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1210.61*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1138.80* (Pentium D 930 @ 3600mhz)

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1159.68*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57*
=================================================

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

Why is my score not in line with what it should be?? Or is it?? Seems to me my processor is under acheiving


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

It's not i got 978 at stock and we have the same memory it's probably your mobo.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmmmmm...maybe...FSB/Ram ratio = 3/4

@3.0GHz

FSB = 214.5MHz

Bus speed = 858.2MHz 

Memory 572.2MHz @ 4-4-4-12

And this board isn't even supposed to clock at all


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

That's right i can't believe asus made such a gay mobo (no offense).


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> That's right i can't believe asus made such a gay mobo (no offense).



it's their low level boards, it is what makes them win money, 'cause not everyone can buy a good mobo, most folks at home can't mount a pc, and the ones they buy to HP, or some crap company, use those boards

i had a ASUS P4S800 for 40€ and it was crap at overclocking, i think i got to 3.1, with my previous cpu (p4 3000mhz)


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

My board was 85€ and overclocks just fine


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> My board was 85€ and overclocks just fine



85€ is a good price for your mobo, it's good and has enough overclock, mine cost 100€ and it's pretty good


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2006)

its ok casheti low end boards are not meant to oc thats why they are low end unless you get a machspeed like mine they oc stable as hell 2.44ghz stock hsf 100% stable


----------



## cdawall (Aug 10, 2006)

lol funny story tried to run sciencemark 2 on a celeron 466 it didnt even make it past the 1st test  oh well it was funny enough to try


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

lol


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

Who votes I try it on a 900MHz Athlon??


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Who votes I try it on a 900MHz Athlon??



i do, it will pobabily makes 500pts or something like that


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

lol... 128MB SDRAM, 900MHz Athlon, 20GB HDD, Windows XP, GeForce 2 32MB AGP, Creative Sound Blaster PCI 128


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> lol... 128MB SDRAM, 900MHz Athlon, 20GB HDD, Windows XP, GeForce 2 32MB AGP, Creative Sound Blaster PCI 128



ok,
maybe a 200 if you're lucky


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

Changed ur tune a bit...lol


----------



## Canuto (Aug 10, 2006)

It might run if you're lucky.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 10, 2006)

lol...PWN THAT BITCH!


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 11, 2006)

i will get this weekend a waterblock for my chipset if youre lucky i pull the rest out of my system ^^

next week------->fsb 500 i come


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

Does cooling the chipset make much difference?


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 11, 2006)

my conroe has a multi of 9
so 266x9=my current 2,4
to get more out of my cpu i have to raise my fsb due to the fact that my system is nearly passive the chipsets gets even atm pretty warm (under dual prime 55 degree)

so firing the fsb up would give me a hotter northbridge i dont know but i guess any temp over 60 is not so good even for a a short time
so a cool chipset will give my a higher fsb


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, i see


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ :d


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

run the athlon i need a good laugh  still doesnt beat the specs of mine though celeron 466 192sdram 4gb hdd win98se int. 4mb rage pro graphics oh and its a dell optiplex 100


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

lmao


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

i guess scm2 doesnt like low speed b/c it got stock doing thread 1 and didnt get any farther


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 11, 2006)

*Current Standings*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE - Since thread is slowing down now, putting results of the benchmark test @ the end...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

hey did you guys notice that only intel group that is ahead it the conroe both pentium d and p4 are way behind there amd conterparts

edit 
all we need are some xeon to finish it out


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

DIE, AMD, DIE *stab stab*


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> DIE AMD DIE *stab stab*



lol amd will get ahead when they release 65nm


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

Not if I have anything to do with it! *Jumps out the window, laughing histarically*


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

it is sad that amd even performs anyewre near intels w/ 65nm and amd at 90nm


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

I know...it is for us Intel owners, anyway...Tigger69 seems to be holding his own


----------



## pt (Aug 11, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> DIE, AMD, DIE *stab stab*


DIE FU..ING INTEL, FOR MAKING HOT PROCESSORS AND SHIP THEM WITH CRAP COOLERS SO WE CAN'T HEAR ANYMORE DO TO THE NOISE FAN *multiple shotgun shoot's*


----------



## Canuto (Aug 11, 2006)

Pentoum D's 9x0 aren't so hot anymore mine runs every benchmark i throw at it at 36º max temp.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 11, 2006)

With stock cooling?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> With stock cooling?


you wish i have a pentium d 930 stock everything that runs ar 41 w/ a cheap thermaltake 512 on it (basically a bigger version of the intel cooler)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

*Current Standings*

EDITING & REPOSTING ON LAST PAGE OF THIS THREAD (current results)

APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> With stock cooling?



Yup


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 12, 2006)

nice job keeping that up to date, i like how its you got it also sorted by score


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah alecsstar!

mad props for all your hard work!


----------



## pt (Aug 12, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> Yup



I got to 2.6 with stock cooling too


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Well the heatwaves aren't stopping us


----------



## pt (Aug 12, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> Well the heatwaves aren't stopping us



As soon as i get my hands on a new cooler, i'm going up in the ranks


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Once I get more ram and a new board and a new cooler and a new PSU and a new case, I'm going up up UP. As you can see I have a lot more to get...


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Why dont you go to a whole new computer?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Because I can't afford it...I don't exactly have a job...and being 15, I don't exactly get a steady income...lol

I'm still trying to sell 2 X1300's and an ECS RS400-A motherboard...


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Lol i was being ironic


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

*Current Standings/Results*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE of this thread...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 12, 2006)

We got to keep ths thread alive until winter so we can check our true overclocks  , IT'S TOO DAMN HOT right now


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Reposting to last page of thread...

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

FINALLY MY X850XT IS IDLING UNDER 40*C, because room temps have dropped to 23*C. My X850XT was idling at like 44*C for like 2 months...finally it's cool again. THANK YOU ENGLAND AND YOUR SHITTY WEATHER!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> nice job keeping that up to date, i like how its you got it also sorted by score



Thanks, but part of the work others did... 

I just kept their "extended data" such as CPU type, etc. (the hard part is computing the running averages by group & overall top total list, because of the decimal points, using Windows applet calc.exe)...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Casheti said:


> FINALLY MY X850XT IS IDLING UNDER 40*C, because room temps have dropped to 23*C. My X850XT was idling at like 44*C for like 2 months...finally it's cool again. THANK YOU ENGLAND AND YOUR SHITTY WEATHER!



Don't knock it - we had the SAME "heatwave" here in the states, for nearly a month solid... & it's WHY I did my o/c during that type of heat: To find my "top end" o/c...

* 

(There's always some good, in the bad!)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=135156#post135156

All in regards to that post by you... good luck, you'll NEED it!

APK

P.S.=> Now, summer's "waning" imo, because @ night & in the a.m., it is "COLD" now, around 45-58F so far the past 2-3 nights... means I can theoretically hit HIGHER o/c's than I could before quite possibly... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Innit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2006)

STICKY?

mines a little cooler now too,not enuff to beat alec yet tho'.i had my chip too 4550in the bios,not too win tho'.my chip has got potential.4.4 cant be the max of the chip can it?,if it will do 4.5+ in the bios.

i will give you a run for your money in winter tho' alec


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Tigger69 seems to be holding his own



Does he? Even w/ his exotic cooling setup, he got beaten by me, decisively, & was unable to go ANY higher... 

I know that I can though, if need be (& now, the ambient temperatures are no longer "100F++" anymore around here, but instead around 75-80F in the day, & 45-58F @ night (northern U.S.A.)).



* I consider it a challenge if EITHER of you can take me down again... I doubt it, but you never know!

APK

P.S.=> 





Casheti said:


> DIE, AMD, DIE *stab stab*



Well, it isn't the AMD side that's dying here... & "dyin' ain't much of a livin', boy!", lol! apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> STICKY



Yeah, I am rather sticky at the moment


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> STICKY?[



Not a BAD idea... not @ all!

(We've kept a running total, & gotten new posters because of this thread/contest)



tigger69 said:


> mines a little cooler now too,not enuff to beat alec yet tho'.i had my chip too 4550in the bios,not too win tho'.my chip has got potential.4.4 cant be the max of the chip can it?,if it will do 4.5+ in the bios.



As is mine, as I mention above - MUCH COOLER now, ambient temp's-wise around here (summer's FADING)...



tigger69 said:


> i will give you a run for your money in winter tho' alec



I look forward to it... good luck!



* Remember - winter works for ME, as well... on aircooling, vs. your exotic Arctic 7 Freezer Pro method...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Yeah, I am rather sticky at the moment



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=131178#post131178

Yup...



* LOL!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

*Current standings as of 08/12/2006*

Updated & Reposted Below To Reflect Canuto's Updated Score:



Apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2006)

my cooling is far from exotic,a freezer 7 pro aint exotic.just not oem.if i had h20 i would beat you i rekkon.

i am pretty sure theres more in here with better cooling.what about yours?,are you sure you can squeeze more outta that?.

we have another date with science mark,for the winter.i am gonna try and get a h20 setup by then.or i'll 'ave a connie by then and it'll be moot anyway.lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2006)

all right it has finally colled a little out here gunna make a run at 2.48ghz wish me luck god i hope my hdd can handle it  stupid maxtor oh well time to turn up the turbine i have for an out fan way 2 go cooler master break9ing down barriers w/ a 60cfm fan that hit 60db way to keep it linear


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

well that didnt work o well locked in primordia at iteration 25


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 13, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> my cooling is far from exotic,a freezer 7 pro aint exotic.just not oem.



Hmmm, well it must be pretty "exotic" because your score? 

*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Tigger69* = *1431.51* (Pentium D930@4385mhz)

*Canuto* = *1138.80* (Pentium D 930 @ 3600mhz)

*Casheti* = *918.56* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1159.68*
=================================================

BLOWS AWAY all the other Pentium D users, by HUGE margins. 300-500 points ones, not tiny!

This is a compliment to your design decisions though - your design method & componentry choices clearly were/are better than those of your counterparts in YOUR CPU category. Especially that cooler of yours, & possibly your O/C'ing skills as well.



tigger69 said:


> if i had h20 i would beat you i rekkon.



Probably: But, you don't have it... not yet, & neither do I.



tigger69 said:


> i am pretty sure theres more in here with better cooling.what about yours?,are you sure you can squeeze more outta that?.



Yes, I am pretty sure there is, right now in fact!

In fact? 

Later tonite, once I am done watching the film "EQUILIBRIUM" (has one of my favs in it, in Christian Bale), I will give it another go, when the temps drop (we get "radical swings" in temp. this time of year between the A.M. hours & P.M. hours, @ near to summer's end): 

Because of that? Well, I have been meaning to see if I can pull "more" outta my o/c & score here on THIS test, specifically!

It's literally QUITE cold outside @ night, thru the A.M. here (45F last nite in fact, & 57F the nite before)... perfect time for me to try this test once more, to outdo my last score.



tigger69 said:


> we have another date with science mark,for the winter.i am gonna try and get a h20 setup by then.or i'll 'ave a connie by then and it'll be moot anyway.lol



Yes, you go for it... like I said:

I would like to see you specifically, beat my score (w/ this Pentium D 930 of yours that is)...

This in turn, will make ME want to beat your score, as I can't have Casheti ribbing on me for it, lol, as is noted @ the top of this page of this thread!

(& thus, our forums group average goes up, not that this is "world-shaking" by any means, lol, but it is nice to compete to do better & to know one's system's limits)

APK

P.S.=> You have to remember 1 thing though: I admittedly, had some of the BEST help a guy could get here, on these forums & possibly anywhere as far as overclocking:

The guys here (Ketxxx, POGE, & Tatty One especially) were of GREAT assist to me, & were my mentors/tutors/teachers in this "art & science"... they KNOW what they're doing imo!

Very fun, & they are GOOD patient teachers imo, I learnt a great deal I was unaware of before in o/c'ing! apk


----------



## Canuto (Aug 13, 2006)

Well tiger's margins can be explained because he has a top notch mobo and better ram than me and casheti.
Talking of scores i have a new one with my ram at 640Mhz...







Eh eh i moved up one slot


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 13, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Well tiger's margins can be explained because he has a top notch mobo and better ram than me and casheti.



I hear you. I am stuck with "normal" DDR-400 RAM... it kills me on overclocks, but, you 'make-do' w/ what you have presently!

That's what I meant above about his choice of compenentry - he just chose better apparently than you guys had or were able to: totally understandable. He may have just initially chosen better, or could afford better than you guys had, or bought later than you did when things improved.

That's disregarding the fact that HE MAY BE A BETTER OVERCLOCKER too!



Canuto said:


> Talking of scores i have a new one with my ram at 640Mhz...
> 
> Eh eh i moved up one slot



Consider it updated on the scorechart...



APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 13, 2006)

*Current Standings/Results as of 08/13/2006*

Moving Current Results To Last Page Of Thread...

Apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

oh well im not in last place thats what counts right oh and i think tigger69 is roasting the other pentium d more out of the mobo than the cooling cause a 930 can do 4ghz outta the box w/ an intel hsf you just gotta have a good mobo to back it up you know not a hp one


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2006)

i run mine at 4ghz for genaral day to day use.with my fsb at 270 and my ram at 900 with the vcore at 1.35v.

it will run at 4385mhz for everyday use but i guess only with water cooling.all 930's should do 4ghz with no problem.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah they are pretty good oc'ing but i still like my trust amd it has never let me down and my ti4200 has lasted longer then the damb thing should have it has outlived 2mobos and my athlon xp 2000+


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 13, 2006)

*Current results/standings as of 08/13/2006...*

Edited For Canuto Updated Data!

Apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

man 20pts short of the opteron 165 @2.7ghz poor alec


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 13, 2006)

cdawall said:


> man 20pts short of the opteron 165 @2.7ghz poor alec



Well, it's a "better class" of CPU technically... for one!

(That mere "20 points" though... could be a 'back-breaker' for my camel here, so-to-speak!)



* I can step this system up to one iirc, by getting the Opteron 165, & iirc? ECC ram vs. what I have now... this latter point? I am unsure of... never looked into buying one of those CPU's yet!

(Best part of that scenario is that I can wait out their price drop & eventually update/upgrade this system to one of those).

*As is? 

I am not "unhappy" about my score!

It is, after all, leading its "class/type" of CPU's here, thusfar, in the tests, & is the 5th fastest system of 25 total tested here, not a bad showing (if the conroes didnt show up? I would have been #3)...*

Just as Tigger69 is leading HIS pack of CPU-types... he has been my "main competition" here, & outta the "INTEL CAMP" no less (intel user here too, in my 2nd rig, P4 3.2ghz).

APK

P.S.=> Give me one of the "COLDER" nights we've been having lately, vs. this summer's earlier 3-4 week long "heatwave" which set records no less worldwide & when I pulled my o/c to see how much it could take under duress of great heat? 

WELL, we'll see how far I can go over the 1440.60 score I got above... I am fairly sure I have MORE "headroom" available for scoring on this test... 

Not much, but some! BUT, then again - I got a HELL OF A JUMP from 1431 to 1460 in one shot here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14736&page=32

In just one day, when the temps went down too, nearly a 30 point pop in fact!

Again, we'll see! I'll do this again & if I can beat my last score? I'll post it... However?

This colder ambient temps coming? They'll work for my "competitors" all as well... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2006)

hey if you happen to luck into an opty you have to send me the x2 i mean come on it would kill the s754 pos i got oh and you could just wait and get quad core


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey if you happen to luck into an opty you have to send me the x2



Heh, you must think I am wealthy or something man... trust me, I am not!





cdawall said:


> i mean come on it would kill the s754 pos i got oh and you could just wait and get quad core



I don't know if quad-core CPU's will be socket 939 compatible...

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Heh, you must think I am wealthy or something man... trust me, I am not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol nope no s939 quads i thinks poor you and your ancient tech i mean what are you thinking s939 that is almost as outdated as my s754 


can you hear the sarcasm???


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> can you hear the sarcasm???



I do... 



APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey alec i don't mean to bug you but in the last 2 updates i have a higher score than ketxxx and i'm behind him.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Hey alec i don't mean to bug you but in the last 2 updates i have a higher score than ketxxx and i'm behind him.



Sorry about that... consider it updated!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

*Curent standings/results as of 08/13/2006*

Reposting To End To Update Lapenski Data...

Apk


----------



## Canuto (Aug 14, 2006)

No prob it's not a big deal.

Hey making mistakes is what makes us humans


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

Canuto said:


> No prob it's not a big deal.
> 
> Hey making mistakes is what makes us humans



Yea, well... I must be pretty "human" then, because this has to be the 4th or 5th one I've made on THIS particular thread & the report above (regarding placing people properly)!



* In any event, it's corrected now, good catch...

APK

P.S.=> Tried it again this a.m., around 8 a.m. or so (sun was already up warming the air, I knew I should have tried an hour earlier or so, when the sun was NOT up yet), & not "cool" enough apparently (even though I was freezing here)! 

I scored in @ ~ 1436, & was still unable to beat the 1440.6 I scored earlier... oh well! There is always tonite when it cools down more... apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 14, 2006)

by Lapenski


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

Lapenski "rocks the planet" this a.m. (nice scoring jump) -> @ approx. 1368 -1427!

Whew, nearly a 60 point pop!



(Consider it updated soon)

APK

P.S.=> Hey Gri3f, not meaning to be a 'dork', but...

Could you please cut & paste out the portions of your screenshots to smaller ones (say CPU-z CPU & Memory data into smaller images, & your ScienceMark 2.0 ones to a smaller single screenshot also)?

OR, just resize down just a wee bit on your single unified images? 

See, I got "chewed on" here by the mods for it, & I don't blame 'em for doing it (once I had to have detail though, for a screenshot of a vidcard I sold to W2hCYK though & was "excused" for it)... it eats WAY large amounts of screen, & screws up the rest of the thread replies!

Thanks man! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

*Current Standings/Results 08/14/2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE TO ACCOUNT FOR CANUTO's & KETXXX's updated superior-to-previous scores...

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2006)

still holdin' on to my 7th place by the skin of my teeth.voice in head"must push higher"


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> still holdin' on to my 7th place by the skin of my teeth.voice in head"must push higher"



Yes, you are... Lapenski came 'roaring upward' today though... this is certain!



* Well, in any event? I look forward to YOUR doing better, because it really IS "impetus/inspiration" to me, to do better, here!

(Especially when Casheti "busts/ribs on me" when you get the better of me... it's been a real "see-saw" between yourself & myself!)

APK

P.S.=> EDIT PART - ever consider using an A/C unit running a duct from its output ports DIRECTLY into the side of YOUR PC? Would help on lowering ambients, & this I KNOW/AM ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN OF, helps hugely... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

still holding my 20th place by a good deal of points though i need 100pts to top ketxxx though that should be easy w/ ddr400


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

Once i get a better cooler, i will go after the AMD (single core only) top3
(this is the 500post on this thread)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

no its 501 i ws 500


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> no its 501 i ws 500



NOP, your's the one quoted above was the 501, so i did the 500


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

huh thats funny mine sais it was 500 urs was 501 and mine was 502 must be firefox or something


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

cdawall said:


> huh thats funny mine sais it was 500 urs was 501 and mine was 502 must be firefox or something



i'm using firefox too


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

wtf then maybe my comp borken or maybe its the diff between here and portugal idk stupid comp


----------



## pt (Aug 14, 2006)

it isn't your problem, i was checking out on the homepage, and there said i do, on here it was your post that made the 500
my bad  (so why did i appear on the homepage being the 500 poster?)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

huh dunno crazy stuffs


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 14, 2006)

pt said:


> it isn't your problem, i was checking out on the homepage, and there said i do, on here it was your post that made the 500
> my bad  (so why did i appear on the homepage being the 500 poster?)



The original post = 0 replies

The original post + 500 replies=501 posts

Front page lists the replies=500 replies


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

there you go


----------



## Canuto (Aug 14, 2006)

Fixed the BSOD that had been hunting me thanks to alec and ketxxx and here are my new scores at 3720nhz...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 14, 2006)

your still short of random


----------



## _33 (Aug 15, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Fixed the BSOD that had been hunting me thanks to alec and ketxxx and here are my new scores at 3720nhz...



That memory score seems rather low.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

he had to change the ram timings (loosen) it will do that


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

K heres a new one, I'll be cracking on to break 1400pts tomorrow probably.


----------



## _33 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> K heres a new one, I'll be cracking on to break 1400pts tomorrow probably.



That memory score is quite something  !!!  If you go to 2.8Ghz you'll probably get something around what Alec§taar does.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

_33 said:


> That memory score is quite something  !!!  If you go to 2.8Ghz you'll probably get something around what Alec§taar does.



Heh, largely I GOT what I GOT, because of his assistance (along w/ POGE & Tatty One)...



Yes, I ended up going away from SOME of Ketxxx's direction, more along Tatty One's (multipliers-wise) but Ketxxx & POGE were "better teachers" & more patient w/ my nagging trying to learn MORE about the "art & science" of O/C & the loosening part Ketxxx gave me also when I hit a wall (temps helped here too though imo @ least as well)... 

The point's there!

(And, yes, I "eked out" the last 20 points or so, on my own w/ nature's assist in colder ambient temps now, but... couldn't have done it w/out their initial guidance & tutelage... credit goes, where credit's due in my book!)



Canuto said:


> Fixed the BSOD that had been hunting me thanks to alec and ketxxx and here are my new scores at 3720nhz...



See Ketxxx? It appears I actually DID LEARN SOMETHING FROM YOU GUYS in this regard/respect... my first "credit" from someone when it comes to an o/c, lol... I can't believe it!

(Was more on software-side though, helping him "ID" BSOD stopcodes & such though - but, I did state it was loosenings he needed, much as the ones you instructed me on to "get that much more" outta mine! It worked...)

APK

P.S.=> You guys... lol! You're "killin' me" here w/ these updated scores... it's not you though, more power to you, you drive the "herd's" average here UP, everytime you get a better one... credit to the skillset @ the forum here imo!

It's computing the GROUP AVERAGE (first list) that is a hassle... lol! 

Keep them coming though... apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)

sry for big screenies but it doesnt matter to me^^
but i will make them smaller


the funniest thing about it is that lapenski didnt change anything on his system
he just used 2 of my old seagate s-ata drives in raid thats all xD


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Standings/Results as of 08/14/2006... next post*

Gri3f, thanks man...



* I know, I hate when folks ask stuff like that, but... it's how things are done here, & I do TRY to "go-with-the-flow" & all that!

*(NOW, WE'VE GOTTA GET CANUTO DOING TINIER IMAGES TOO!)*

APK

P.S.=> A diskdrive ALONE did that? Pretty odd - the test, to me @ least?? Seems MORE "cpu & memory" oriented... but, things happen, you never know! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Standings/Results as of 08/14/2006... apk*

REPOSTED TO LAST PAGE TO NOTE CANUTOS AMENDED mhz RATE USED... I didn't see it before he told me, lol, on the next page!

(CANUTO - did you post it earlier anywhere? Thread's moving "faster" today imo, & I may have overlooked it! My apologies if so!)

APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 15, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> *(NOW, WE'VE GOTTA GET CANUTO DOING TINIER IMAGES TOO!)*



Will do...
Oh alec by the way my cpu is at 3720mhz now not 3600mhz.
You've just becomed more human


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

_33 said:


> That memory score is quite something  !!!  If you go to 2.8Ghz you'll probably get something around what Alec§taar does.



Heh, well I'm not a Mushkin tech  for nothing  




			
				Alec§taar said:
			
		

> see Ketxxx? It appears I actually DID LEARN SOMETHING FROM YOU GUYS in this regard/respect... my first "credit" from someone when it comes to an o/c, lol... I can't believe it!



Its like I said in another thread, if somebody plays enough, stuff just ends up sticking  I may  of given you the guidance and tools, but you found the stable settings for your system  



> **************************************************
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/14/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
> **************************************************
> 
> ...



See that Steevo? less than 1pt...I'm coming for YOU next! muahahahahahaaaa


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Standings/Results as of 08-14-2006...*

REPOSTING TO NOTE TIGGER69 SCORE PASSING ME AGAIN (lol, that's right Casheti... you have your opportunity to rib/bust on me again for this)...



APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

well alec,ive another score for ya.it was a bit cooler today so i tried again at 4415mhz and it passed,my vcore is at 1.4500v and my mem is at 442/883mhz











well you said it was close m8,and ive beaten ya by 1 point.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> well alec,ive another score for ya.it was a bit cooler today so i tried again at 4415mhz and it passed,my vcore is at 1.4500v and my mem is at 442/883mhz



Congratulations - you did it (again) so, guess what? 

That means, that I have to TRY TO BEAT YOU AGAIN!



* AND the "wheel goes round, & round"... Hey, if you & I keep this up? We'll get to Devious, lol (not)... but, I bet we start "tapping on" the Opteron's doors pretty soon, like dj dn!

Again, gotta give you credit as I did before for "tenacity" on YOUR end... you do NOT give up easily... which is good! Drives me to try harder here, too!



tigger69 said:


> well you said it was close m8,and ive beaten ya by 1 point.



Yea, & nice jump considering I was nearly 10 in front of YOU last round... told you that temps MAKE A BIG DIFF. when you were ready to give up a few pages ago!

I will update the post scoreboard again immediately in honor of this event (just not the damn top 10 & 25 all group averages, they are a PAIN, but I will later)...

Hey honestly? I didn't think you could do it, but temps do make that diff.!

APK

P.S.=> And, guess what? It is VERY COLD here tonite... & I will be doing it myself, because I am up WAY late working on a problem, posting here to relieve stress, etc. so... don't count on holding that TOO long!

*Worst part is, that NOW?*

Heck man - I gotta hear Casheti "bust/rib on me" again because you have passed me now once more... oh hell no! lol... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Scores/Standings as of 08/15/2006 (congrats Tigger69 for passing me again)*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE WITH:

Ketxxx
giorgios.th
gri3f

NEW SCORES on 08/15/2006...

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

THX man,i am kinda enjoying the little private compo we have ourselves here.its a good test of man and machine.

i really did'nt think i would get any higher.10 points is 10 points tho'.i did'nt think it would do it at 4.4ghz seems i was wrong.this chip is fantastic really.there really is more in here.i wish i had water cooling tho'.all i have to do is keep my ram below 900 when the chip is above 4.3ghz it seems.its a pity the ram wont run higher at these kind of core clocks tho',coz i know it will do 1000mhz.

i was looking yesterday and its £105 for 2x512mb sticks of the same ram.i fancy 2gb soon.the pc8000(1000) stuff is 252 quid tho' .it does seem i got decent ram for this machine.any thoughts on patriot ram vs corsair/ocz/mushkin?.i dont see that many people using it,i am well impressed with it tho'.

i'll be looking forward to your higher score,it'll give me a new score to aim at.

them opties better watch out for us.were coming!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> THX man,i am kinda enjoying the little private compo we have ourselves here.its a good test of man and machine.



I am too, didn't @ first, lol... cuz of Casheti's ribs on me, lol (see my PS above)... but, he's cool too!



tigger69 said:


> i really did'nt think i would get any higher.10 points is 10 points tho'.i did'nt think it would do it at 4.4ghz seems i was wrong.this chip is fantastic really.there really is more in here.i wish i had water cooling tho'.all i have to do is keep my ram below 900 when the chip is above 4.3ghz it seems.its a pity the ram wont run higher at these kind of core clocks tho',coz i know it will do 1000mhz.



I could use better RAM myself, & those winter temps to kick in... water though? In combination w/ that?? WOULD ROCK!

I am telling you, we are going to get to dj dn imo, by mid winter (of course, he will also gain here as well, provided he does not hail from the tropics or something where it's ALWAYS hot!)



tigger69 said:


> i was looking yesterday and its £105 for 2x512mb sticks of the same ram.i fancy 2gb soon.the pc8000(1000) stuff is 252 quid tho' .it does seem i got decent ram for this machine.any thoughts on patriot ram vs corsair/ocz/mushkin?.i dont see that many people using it,i am well impressed with it tho'.



That Patriot stuff? Looks REALLY good, but I am no expert here... got my FIRST real "exposures" (more intense than just glancing & saying 'nice' etc.) to better RAM types & how to use them, here!



tigger69 said:


> i'll be looking forward to your higher score,it'll give me a new score to aim at.



Well, as the Rolling Stones said?

"Here it comes... Here IT COMES... HERE IT COMES/HERE IT COMES - here comes your 19th nervous breakdown!"

(Gonna hit the late nite store, close my computer off so it really cools down lol, another "cheap trick" while I am out, & then crank the fan & get that COLD AIR RIGHT INTO MY CASE... I gotta win here you know?)



APK


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)

OKay guys this thread is annoying me^^
iam not one of the fastest^^ 0o

and so my northbridge cooler is installed iam on my way to fire my cpu on
look later for results


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

hey there gr3if,get that monster clocked and get yourself in first or second.i'm sure thats what you can get outta that there lovely connie.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

there ya go,thats much better eh?.

going by the othe 6600,you may even get a bit more outta it.

nice.


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2006)

This thread is moving fast, and ketxxx already did better than me, , at the mid of september, i will get a cooler (thermalright SI-128?)and probabily a new PSU, to try to reach the top 10


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

well, its time to start busting some results, revived that  Venice 3200+ i got off tatty, shes away @ 2.65GHz so far, hopefully 2.7GHz will come, cant get her stable at that for the life of me. going to try a few diff bioses as well.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

ha well w/ ddr400 a real cooler and a whole shitload of luck i could make it to the top10


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)

ive reached 3,6 this morning but i burned my windows^^

will show you some results in a few days


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 15, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> ive reached 3,6 this morning but i burned my windows^^
> 
> will show you some results in a few days



Which cooler are you using on your northbridge?  And what do you mean "burned my windows?"


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)

i have a complete watercooling setup everything is from aquacomputer

so northbridge, cpu, graphic is cooled by water and i have a 240 radiator


i burned my windows means that it wont boot and keeps telling me that windows/system32/anything blabla

is damaged


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 15, 2006)

here`s mine too.


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2006)

Great score, you beated a overclocked conroe with a athlon overclocked


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 15, 2006)

thanx.next target is Urlyin..a bit difficult i must say..


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

i have nothing more to say


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

muahahahahaaa! whos next?...*Lekamies*..

score is with Venice @ 2.65GHz.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> OKay guys this thread is annoying me^^
> iam not one of the fastest^^ 0o



Hey, you're in the "TOP 10 'L33T' CLUB" my man... take a peek above!



(WHOOPS! Guess your not - giorgios blasted out a 1500's range score! Aha, then again? YOU ARE AGAIN, saw your 1487 score... whew!)

My bad, sorry guys! Bit "outta it" because of staying up late last night, etc.



gR3iF said:


> and so my northbridge cooler is installed iam on my way to fire my cpu on look later for results



Good idea, a cooler on the memory controllers & such... I have passive cooling via a heatpipe & the trapped gasses w/ in 'changing state' & all that, but no fan on it... now, you've got ME thinking to add on a FAN onto it!

Why?

Heck - I can't beat my old score of 1440.60, even shifting back to 12x multipliers from 11x that I use now... 



* It appears Tigger69 has me again for awhile @ least... oh well!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll update the chart again shortly w/ giorgios.th & Ketxxx's new scores...



(NICE SCORES GENTS, particularly giorgios... heck of a system!)

*QUESTION:* SPECS ON YOUR RIG giorgios.th?

* Thanks!

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

not giving up like i was are you?.lol
i'll not be having none of that from ye.
i'm sure you can eek out a bit more from it.
i dont want our little rivalry to end just yet anyway.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> not giving up like i was are you?.lol



For now? I gotta man... daylight temps are too much, even if I WAY loosen my timings... it appears, that until temps drop more than 60F-70F etc.?

I can't pull off a higher o/c for now & be stable enough to outdo my last highscore here.

(Admittedly, the answer's PROBABLY in loosening the memory timings chain up more again, but I am NOT "into" doing that & NOR AM I "expert" @ it as say, Ketxxx & others here are by way of comparison to my 'skillset' such as it is now)

IMO, doing "too loose" of memtimings can affect other things, performance-wise, from what I have read (sure, it'll help you pass THIS test, but it supposedly is BEST to have as "tight" a chain of timing on the RAM for tests like SuperPI from what I read).

Synthetics tests don't REALLY matter to me, actual "real-world" performance, however, does...

BUT, these types of tests are GOOD decent indicators of what-is-what potentially there @ least, as well!

It's a "balance" imo, between CPU clockspeed & memory speeds + timings tight vs. loose, depending on the tests taken... I am looking for that "optimal balance" personally, between speed, stability, & overall GOOD performance in most all things.

It's TOUGH to find, I am finding!



tigger69 said:


> i'll not be having none of that from ye.



Hehe, neither will I? BUT, it's my machine that's "doing the talking here now", not I!





tigger69 said:


> i'm sure you can eek out a bit more from it.



When it cools up some, OR I figure out looser timings that DON't affect me adversely in memory? Maybe... we'll see!

(Using 12x mult.'s again for now, seeing what I can do w/ those in lieu of 11x ones)



tigger69 said:


> i dont want our little rivalry to end just yet anyway.



Neither do I, but apparently? My system does... for now!

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 15, 2006)

my specs are on the photo i gave Alec§taar.
tomorrow i`ll turn on the a/c and try a bit higher.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> my specs are on the photo i gave Alec§taar.



Gosh, yes they are... man, I am losing it, lol... way outta it! Stayed up TOO late, & operating today on only like 3-4 hrs. sleep... not good!

Ah, anyhow... "excuses/EXCUSES" from me, right?



giorgos th. said:


> tomorrow i`ll turn on the a/c and try a bit higher.



Good idea, you go man!



* I will be updating the score/standings chart again in a bit... taking care of other business just now!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

there, a lil more tweakage. be afraid Lekamies, be afraid


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> there, a lil more tweakage. be afraid Lekamies, be afraid



Man, you are "coming on strong"...



* You're "into it" this week, for certain, it appears!

APK

P.S.=> You go man... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

well, i had to show steevo how its done , like an extra 350mhz on me, and i still beat the score out


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Scores/Standings/Results as of 08-15-2006*

REPOSTING TO NEXT/LAST PAGE as is per-usual/tradition!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

my updated score isnt 1366 anymore  1369.10  I'll find those few extra points


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry Alec§taar but you`ll have to change my score again.......
and write my nick correct....


----------



## Casheti (Aug 15, 2006)

One word for Alecstar....OWNED!! Intel have done it again, in their own speical way...as for me...I am planning to fuck you all up, YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT, ONCE I BREAK INTO TIGGER'S HOUSE AND FUCK HIM UP, STEAL HIS BOARD, MAYBE HIS HOUSE, TOO...then I'll hop on the bus back to the ghetto, stick my chip in the "deceased's" (<<<is that even a word, fuck it...I dunno) board, and clock the hell out of it, with my "unique" cooling solution which I will show you later...maybe go in the garden and try it out....but for now...my system is a beast who has been tranquilised, so I will lay off of you all for now...that board WILL BE MINE one day! And then pure ownage will follow, afterwards a huge pool party with all my bitches invited over...and we will dance around my computer and chant "ownage" in native indian. Tigger is really holding on out there...you can try all the dirty tricks you want, but you won't beat "my man, tigger", who's showing us all that Intel's still have some kick left in them...Even if they are extremely hot, and gay, and have the architecture of a school built in 200 B.C. But anyways...just heed these words, I hope you are scared...and pissed your pants reading this post...because Intel is back, and ready to pwn!

BITCH!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> sorry Alec§taar but you`ll have to change my score again.......
> and write my nick correct....



Sure "George" (heh, I have quite a few greek pals from over time, so I know what giorgos means translated, or @ least that's what they told me it means... just noted your from GREECE!)



* I have never met you before here either iirc, so "pleased to meet ya" & consider your score updated now!

APK

P.S.=> Ketxxx: You're "straight" again now... & Lekamies is under fire from your surge today it appears! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

Casheti said:


> One word for Alecstar....OWNED!! Intel have done it again, in their own speical way...as for me...I am planning to fuck you all up, YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT, ONCE I BREAK INTO TIGGER'S HOUSE AND FUCK HIM UP, STEAL HIS BOARD, MAYBE HIS HOUSE, TOO...then I'll hop on the bus back to the ghetto, stick my chip in the "deceased's" (<<<is that even a word, fuck it...I dunno) board, and clock the hell out of it, with my "unique" cooling solution which I will show you later...maybe go in the garden and try it out....but for now...my system is a beast who has been tranquilised, so I will lay off of you all for now...that board WILL BE MINE one day! And then pure ownage will follow, afterwards a huge pool party with all my bitches invited over...and we will dance around my computer and chant "ownage" in native indian. Tigger is really holding on out there...you can try all the dirty tricks you want, but you won't beat "my man, tigger", who's showing us all that Intel's still have some kick left in them...Even if they are extremely hot, and gay, and have the architecture of a school built in 200 B.C. But anyways...just heed these words, I hope you are scared...and pissed your pants reading this post...because Intel is back, and ready to pwn!
> 
> BITCH!



LOL!



* Yup, there he is... knew I had that coming!

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 15, 2006)

More where that came from...I'm gonna try my CPU at stock and see if I can get a better score, after all, the 3.0GHz test was apparently held back by "thermal throttling", so we'll see if I can add a few more points onto my bitch...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 15, 2006)

@Alec§taar thanx man.BTW nice to meet you too..
there`s more to come from me..next target are 3050 mhz..


----------



## Casheti (Aug 15, 2006)

OH, ALMOST FORGOT! New PSU soon, I hope...

OBVIOUSLY a cheap one, geez...

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/102994/product_info/rb/20636328214


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> @Alec§taar thanx man.BTW nice to meet you too..
> there`s more to come from me..next target are 3050 mhz..



No problemo... all scores SHOULD be "straight" now, with specs &/or placements too!



* Damn! You guys keep THIS up? I won't be in the "TOP 10 'L33T' CLUB" much longer!

APK

P.S.=> Giorgos.th - question: HOW IN HECK DID YOU DRIVE AN ATHLON to CONROE (near) OPTERON TYPE SPEEDS? 

Man!

I gotta know... memtimings especially &/or cooling used... thanks! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Scores-Standings-Results on 08/15/2006 (avg.'s need recompute groups noted)*

REPOSTING WITH UPDATED SCORING for Ketxxx new o/c score


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Sure "George" (heh, I have quite a few greek pals from over time, so I know what giorgos means translated, or @ least that's what they told me it means... just noted your from GREECE!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry, the points are coming  if i canget to 1380>1400pts i'll be satisfied with that given my limitation of around 2.7GHz.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 15, 2006)

@Alec§taar  what do you mean by that?its an SD.it`s supposed to reach those speeds..  
the cooling i have is air.
all the timings and the setup is here.my new one at 3047 mhz..
only 7 points to hit Urlyin..with some mem tweaking i`ll have it....


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> @Alec§taar  what do you mean by that?its an SD.it`s supposed to reach those speeds..



Admittedly NOT experienced w/ that particular processor (a BIG part of the reason I came to these forums was to "up" (refresh) my 'hardware-know-how' because I really let that slip over the past 5-7 years now, coding mostly is why for work etc.)



giorgos th. said:


> the cooling i have is air.



Ah, "cool" (literally & figureatively, lol!)



giorgos th. said:


> all the timings and the setup is here.my new one at 3047 mhz..
> only 7 points to hit Urlyin..with some mem tweaking i`ll have it....



Heh, I would NOT doubt you do get to him & pass him... it is LOOKING like that from the 'trend' so far in your scoring.



* Anyhow, I have to take care of some stuff, but will be back updating those average scores later...

APK


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 15, 2006)

will give you a try on 3,6 tommorow^^
(i have to fix my windows xD)

although i guess i will get the second place or reach 4 gig no other way^^


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

Take a gooooood look Lekamies, 50MHz less, and Ket has beaten you too


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Take a gooooood look Lekamies, 50MHz less, and Ket has beaten you too



lol way to go


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2006)

im not done yet either  i think i can eek enough for one more place, we shall see.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current Results/Standings/Scores on 08-15-2006*

UPDATING FOR JNT-RAPTOR GETTING nearly a 40 POINT POP & BUSTING HIS WAY INTO THE '1400++ CLUB' (& VERY NEAR TO THE "TOP 10 'L33T CLUB')... apk


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Aug 15, 2006)

Intel P4 Presscott @ 3.6GHz 1096.26.  I guess that gives me the top P4 spot  .


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Intel P4 Presscott @ 3.6GHz 1096.26.  I guess that gives me the top P4 spot  .



Well, what we "require" here is:

1.) Run the CPU-z 1.35 program

(To verify our timings in RAM & CPU (screenshots of both from its tabs))

2.) Then, we run ScienceMark 2.0

(& compete with one another's scores shown by each of us, also posting screenshots as well of that!)



* If you scan thru the thread? You will see what I mean... 

I.E.-> We post INDIVIDUAL "smallish" screenshots of EACH program, to "keep it honest" etc. & all that + provide concrete visual evidence, thereof...

(Thanks!)

APK

P.S.=> You have over 900++ posts here, you are not new, but... I have not met you yet: So, where are my manners?

Pleased to meet you & all that stuff!

And, thus, since you are NOT a "rookie" here?

You know most likely how to run those programs & how to get them, as well as how to post screenshots via this forum's upload photos abilities when you first do a posting... so, I don't have to "fill you in on that"... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah im ahead of him!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

well i have the overall top clock speed,and if a pentium d is technically a p4(just guessing,i dont know) then i also have the highest p4 score.and i'm in the top L33T club so overall i'm pretty happy. 

well coz of some of you guys clocking and tweaking exploits today.i've moved down two places today,thx guys lol,but well done to those of you that have beaten your previous scores and moved up.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> well i have the overall top clock speed,



You know, I never noticed that... wait, yes I did... early on, asking "how the heck you pulled 4235mhz" earlier in the thread!



tigger69 said:


> and if a pentium d is technically a p4(just guessing,i dont know) then i also have the highest p4 score.



Hey, I was always under the impression that the Pentium D type chips had the architecture that is MORE like Pentium III's were: IN less stages in the pipeline, & not "NetBurst" architectured...

Am I wrong here?

If so, please, anyone - fill me in! Thanks...



tigger69 said:


> and i'm in the top L33T club so overall i'm pretty happy.



LOL! 



tigger69 said:


> well coz of some of you guys clocking and tweaking exploits today.i've moved down two places today,thx guys lol,but well done to those of you that have beaten your previous scores and moved up.



Yup, you & I BOTH have been "moved down", & imo? Only a matter of time before you and I are BOTH gone from the "Top 10 'l33t' club"... only a matter of time.

* So, enjoy it while you can man...

APK

P.S.=> 2 more "Conroes" or high-end Opteron users show up? We may BOTH be gone from that top 10 group... E.G.-> I know that W2hCYK is about to get a CONROE, so that is 1 person that will be displacing some folks most likely!

Oh well! apk


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 16, 2006)

Got home from work and needed to get lost In something....I picked a retry for a better score....messed with the memory alittle....pulled this out.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Got home from work and needed to get lost In something....I picked a retry for a better score....messed with the memory alittle....pulled this out.



Man, nice job - you "broke into" the "1400++ club!" & posted a 39 point pop to the 'good'...

(Consider the scorechart updated - nice part is? You made OUR "cpu group avg." go up, quite a bit, nearly 9 points!)



APK

P.S.=> You're now ALSO very VERY near to the "top 10 'l33t' club" as I called it... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

*Current Standings/Scores/Results on 08-15-2006... apk*

REPOSTING TO NEXT PAGE, adding newmodder's score...

APK


----------



## newmodder (Aug 16, 2006)

*my score  uhgggg*

here is mine


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

NewModder - Consider it added to the lists momentarily...



APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

*Current Standings/Scores/Results on 08-16-2006... apk*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE & ADDING NEW PARTICIPANT MANDELORE...

apk


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 16, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> well i have the overall top clock speed,and if a pentium d is technically a p4(just guessing,i dont know) then i also have the highest p4 score.and i'm in the top L33T club so overall i'm pretty happy.



I'm not exactly sure about the architecture of the Pentium D either, but I thought they were just dual core pentiums like the Athlon X2 is just two Athlon 64s.  No significant architecture difference just two processors instead of one.  I could be wrong too though.


----------



## newmodder (Aug 16, 2006)

i wonder what my old celeron 1.7 would get...lol  maybe 500


----------



## Canuto (Aug 16, 2006)

Nop you're right the Pentium D cpu's are two pentium 4's glued together in the same processor the architecture is the same.


----------



## newmodder (Aug 16, 2006)

just for the heck of it i going to hook it up right now and see..here are the specs>>
p4 celeron 1.7 (willamette)
2x1 gig ddr 400
asus p4ge-mx mobo
raiden 9600 se
80 gig hd


----------



## newmodder (Aug 16, 2006)

well i was close 434.95..lolololololol


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

hey where is my new score i gave?(1530.xx)..
i`ve got 2 different scores in the subcategories..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> hey where is my new score i gave?(1530.xx)..
> i`ve got 2 different scores in the subcategories..



Corrected now above in the list in the 3 areas you are in (top 10, ALL, & Athlon64 singlecore)...

Sorry about that!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 16, 2006)

* newmodder 
    * cdawall 
    * MikeLopez 
    * Solaris17 

The following is a lost of culprits "letting the team down"  Contact me and we shall have them scores flying  I mean hell, cmon guys, our average score isnt even above them furnaces in a chip P4s. Lets stomp them out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2006)

yer come on guys give us a run for our money.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

1515.16 at the moment, busted my previous of around 1200, yeay!!!

Edit: just deleted sum crap from taskmanager and got new score  *1525.71*

new pic attached

Edit Edit: just got 1530 with tighter ram timings but pc bombed out so didnt get screeny, tho it dont count coz wasnt stable


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Bah, giorgos th., u "just" beat me with ur stream score!! grrr 

*Starts wiring up a labotomised cerebral cortex to cpu socket, MUHAHAHA! beat brain power!   <--- my neighbour didnt even notice, looks just as he did!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

the score you gave is with the specs you have on the left?at 3.12?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

No, i just redid some stuff, still fiddling around with settings, the specs are shown in the cpuz boxes to the right on the sciencemark2 result, when i got that result it was with a reduced cpu multiplyer of 11.5 and fsb of 270, ram 565Mhz


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

3-5-5-12??????????very very loose..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE, & HAVE TO ADD WOLVERINE, & RE-ADD newer scores (lost my chart on edit, & have to almost completely redo it now)... wtf! lol... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

it`s time to start the tweaking i believe...


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> 3-5-5-12??????????very very loose..



Holy Moolah! WTF? Tras 12.. Bad mobo, bad bad mobo, thats not right, gonna sort that now

Hmmm... it wasnt ment to b that

my ram is rated for 2-2-2-5 @ 400mhz or 3-4-4-8 @ 550mhz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s time to start the tweaking i believe...



Yes... it's THAT time again here as well, because I am about to be shoved outta the "TOP 10 'L33T' CLUB"!

I have to wait until evening, other things to do, & also cooler temps!

Someone above hit upon a trick I use & HAVE been using (because it makes sense, not running other apps that might steal CPU cycles from ScienceMark 2.0 as it runs!):

Stopping as many services & backgrounded apps as you can, that cut into the CPU... 

(I stop those services using services.msc (watch it with some of them though, like RPC), AND I even kill explorer.exe using taskmgr.exe as well - TRY IT! Bet you score higher, just as the person above doing it did...)

APK

P.S.=> Ordinarily, I'm not in the habit of "helping my competition", but this one is worth doing it for, as the group totals go up in the average scores & what-not! Makes the forums look good... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

already done it boy...
i`m talking of taking my rig to the edge (especially my memory)..


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Look at this....THE MACHINE FROM HELL!! AND IT'S MINE!! I try not to look at it too much, it makes me cry...







HOW FUCKING GAY IS THIS PIECE OF CRAP...HUH???? NOW YOU KNOW WHERE MY SCORE COMES FROM!!


----------



## Canuto (Aug 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Look at this....THE MACHINE FROM HELL!! AND IT'S MINE!! I try not to look at it too much, it makes me cry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it, could be worse...
you coulkd have a Dell


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> already done it boy...i`m talking of taking my rig to the edge (especially my memory)..



Yes, I know what you mean... I am getting to the point where I am sort of afraid of "torching" my RAM, my memory controller, or my CPU doing it!



APK

P.S.=> LOL, Casheti - Man, thank you again for the laffs... @ least you can laff @ yourself @ times (this is no big deal, it is just a machine, not YOU...) which is difficult to do, sometimes impossible for some folks!

Anyhow - when you guys run these? Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!

Stop as many services as you can using services.msc: You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING:

DCOM Server Process (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)
EventLog (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)
Plug and Play
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!
Security Accounts Manager

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there!)


(Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 & try it @ HIGH CPU PRIORITY when you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

This can help you get higher scores! 

Also, some of you: Take Ketxxx up on his offer to help you "tweak" your RAM, he does know what he's doing in that capacity (if you don't already)... he helped me get another 20 points or so onto my score in fact... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Shamefully, I do have a Dell upstairs...


----------



## Canuto (Aug 16, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Anyhow - when you guys run these? Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe (let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 & try it @ HIGH CPU PRIORITY when you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible).
> 
> This can help you get higher scores!



Good tip i'll try it.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Reposting To Last Page For Everyone's Use!

Apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

I win the competition for the most processes running...blatantly...and normally it's even more...good day today 






51!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

here you go.a bit better.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti:

I nearly GUARANTEE, that if you do what I wrote in my last post? 

You'll go higher... try it! Mandelore & giorgos.th have hit upon SOME of this, & it worked for them... should for you also!

51 processes... whew!

That's 51 processes competing for CPU cycles with your benchmark program as it runs... 

* Think about it!

(They suck away CPU cycles it should/could be using, while the test runs).

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

*Manipulate Your System For Better Scores How To*

REPOSTING TECHNIQUE FOR HIGHER SCORES ON LAST PAGE FOR EVERYONE'S REFERENCE... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Got to 46 processes...can't go any lower...unless I end msn and AIM and xfire and iTunes, which I will do when I bench


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

You can end more... read CAREFULLY the steps A-C I wrote above... using taskmgr.exe AND services.msc!

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Do it in idiots terms please, I don't understand!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

from the task manager close all the applications you dont need during the benchmark.it will be a bit better.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Well...yeah...but which ones....I googled each and every one, and it seems I need them all


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Plus I have Media Center Edition which on it's own adds about 5-7 more


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Plus I have Media Center Edition which on it's own adds about 5-7 more



Give me a screenprint of your services.msc, & click on its STATUS menu column heading (will sort which are started & which are not).

I will tell you, service-by-service, which you CAN 'get away with' not running them for this test's purposes...

APK

P.S.=> Using taskmgr.exe is only PART of it... why?

Well, it also shows running services as well, & you CANNOT generally stop most services w/out using services.msc to stop some of them!

(... & your taskmgr.exe list, has services running in it I recognize already!)

You can stop more... most likely! 

BUT, let's pursue getting the services running out of your taskmgr.exe list, first... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

too much trouble for 10 maybe 20 points max.
give me please my bronze medal...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> too much trouble for 10 maybe 20 points max.
> give me please my bronze medal...



"Vi Veri Veniversum Vivus Vici"



(You can conquer this benchmark, maybe get a SILVER instead with YOUR results thusfar, doing that... but, it's up to you!)

* After all - You can lead a horse to water, but can you make him drink?

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

*How To Get Your System To Post Higher Scores On This (manipulate Processes)*



Canuto said:


> Good tip i'll try it.



There's more I just edited!

(mandelore & giorgos.th have hit upon SOME of them as well, the right idea, & gotten better scores yet, for example!)

Yes, I am giving away some of my "magic tricks"!

(I use this on SETI@Home, Folding@Home, & more for years now (heh, more than a decade in fact, from NT 3.51 days circa 1993 or so (way less services then though)), like benchmarks & it WORKS, as it did for mandelore & giorgos.th)

To wit:

*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*

==================================================

*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc:* You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING:


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there!)

*C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH CPU PRIORITY!*

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

==================================================



* This ALL, can help you get higher scores! 

*Also, some of you:* Take Ketxxx up on his offer to help you "tweak" your RAM, he does know what he's doing in that capacity (if you don't already)... he helped me get another 20 points or so onto my score in fact...

APK

P.S.=> Giving away some of my "magic tricks" here, but it's worth it (should make our group averages, & forums avg. score, QUITE impressive, as they SHOULD go up if you do this/try this)...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

oh come on,i was just joking....


----------



## Canuto (Aug 16, 2006)

Alec i have to give you credit for your advice once again you gave me 12 extra points 





Yes the img is tinier


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Alec i have to give you credit for your advice once again you gave me 12 extra points



You're welcome... 

WELL, as the "King of Ithaca", Odysseus, said to Achilles in the film, TROY:

"You have your sword, I have my tricks... we both play with the toys the Gods give us!"



* Try everything I wrote in that last post of mine up there... you'll go higher!

(Some of you WILL doubtless, shove me off the "TOP 10 'L33T' CLUB" list, but it's worth it... makes our group forum score all the more impressive! I will "take one for the team" this time, lol, sacrificing personal gain here)

APK

P.S.=> It's funny, but for YEARS, guys from places like "the great arstechnica" have pursued me forum to forum harassing me, stating the things I say are b.s.!

Yet, time after time? 

I take them down, proving THEM often COMPLETELY wrong!

(So much for "the great arstechnica", eh?)

Yes, in things JUST LIKE THIS ONE!

(In fact? This is one they said (and still do) I was "stupid" for, & yet, you can plainly see otherwise who is RIGHT or WRONG here in this very example)

XP Myths a website online run by an Andrew K. & Mastertech (two more of my naysayers) say this doesn't work!

Gee, you show plainly, quite otherwise... You prove some of THEIR "alleged myths" are not myths @ all, & they are the ones "spouting fables", lol... thank you for that! apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

ENJOY!!


----------



## Canuto (Aug 16, 2006)

Just tell me something this may sound stupid but the services i disable come back when i reboot?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

yes they do.unless if you disable them completely from their properties.


----------



## Canuto (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks that's a relief.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

You can also alter their startup type!

(Takes some experimenting though - some services you MAY need, for what YOU DO, in particular (for example, webservers)) 

Set it to MANUAL (for testing @ least) & then DISABLED if they prove wholly useless to you.

I list techniques (far more) that IF you want more outta your rig & NOT JUST FOR BENCHMARKS? 

GUARANTEED, as Canuto saw? YOU WILL GET IT:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119

IN THE FORUMS HERE no less, in the software section in DeathStar's System Optimization STICKY thread... 

(His guide's pretty good, but it does NOT go "all the way", mine does... bit long of a read & about 30 minutes of work to implement, but worth it to get the MOST out of what YOU own - "hotrodding" YOUR rig)

Fact is, that the one I wrote & posted circa 1997 onwards (was doing it WAY before that, but never put it out) & post the URL to? 

It is the OLDEST & original article (circa 1997 or so is when I first started putting it out online for "general consumption/use"), no b.s. involved, for this type of tuning/tweaking.

I know - I wrote it, & to date? Have NOT seen one older... OR, nearly as comprehensive either.

GOING TO SOUND A BIT "COCKY" HERE, but have to:

Everyone else writing "system tweaking guides" even websites based on them?

HONESTLY? They are just "biting off my style" to be blunt about it.

See my first post there, get even MORE, & probably FAR more, via following the URL I post therein... you'll probably be VERY surprised @ what you can do for more performance & not just on benchmarks.

For daily use & better overall performance, hands-down, no shit.

(Regardless of the fools from "the great arstechnica" & "XP Myths" websites saying I am "stupid/dumb/crazy" for using techniques like this one & have for years now (it IS annoying)... & not just for benchmarks, for FAR MORE! Daily usage & better performance!)

* Your results Canuto? Prove who is spouting the "myths & fables" lol... again, thanks for the proofs...

APK

P.S.=> I am going to help Casheti cut his services list, so enough "b.s." from me on that note for now... lol! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti :

CUT ALL BUT THESE SERVICES:

EventLog 

(may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

Plug and Play

Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

Security Accounts Manager



 (Your HUGE list of 51 services... man, you do NOT need all of those running ALL THE TIME!)

* Then, we will work on taskmgr.exe for you, when we have "pulled" all the services in the way...

After this? POST ME A SCREENSHOT OF YOUR TASKMGR.EXE PROCESSES TAB, we will trim more, if possible.

EDIT FINAL: "DONE!"

(ONCE WE look @ your taskmgr.exe, after we trim these services? THEN?? Go @ it man... & DO run ScienceMark 2.0 @ HIGH cpu priority via taskmgr.exe as well)

APK

P.S.=> I am going to get a REAL KICK out of watching your score go up, per my advice, as Canuto's did gaining another 12 points... & far from done yet on his end I imagine, IF he goes to my system optimization tweak/tune page url I noted... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

NOW THAT'S COOL!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> NOW THAT'S COOL!



It's going to get COOLER! (See above, done editing now).

You got another 4-5, but we can get more (quoting Howard Hughes from "The Aviator" ('She'll go faster'))

... & faster, guaranteed, as it did for Canuto, in his gaining another 12 points.



* Especially if you wait to run your tests in colder ambient temps (like a.m. or late night ones ontop of the tunings I am going to walk you thru).

Want more? 

See here in the URL from my 1st post in the Software Section here, in the STICKY "System Optimization Thread" by DeathStar:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119

(AND, for daily use, better performance, NOT JUST BENCHMARKS! Yes, bit long & detailed/verbose (as is my way, but the devil's in the details), & around 30 minutes of work, but, for a lifetime of better performance... tuned by YOU, by hand based on it, yourself!)

DeathStar's is pretty good, but does NOT go "all the way" mine does, rightfully so - it IS the "original article" out there for it, bar-none.

APK

P.S.=> So much for "the great arstechnica" & "XP Myths" websites saying literally, I am "full of it/crazy/stupid" etc. eh? apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

O/T
where is that free image hosting you are all using?from techpowerup.
O/T


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

its called tpu capture look under downloads---->utilities


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

2906MHz without any optimisations


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

gR3iF now you`re talking...
the real potentials of a conroe...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

WANT MORE STILL, GUARANTEED?



giorgos th. said:


> gR3iF now you`re talking...
> the real potentials of a conroe...



Again - to quote Howard Hughes from the film 'The Aviator'? 

"She'll go FASTER!"...

(Casheti (untuned no less @ BIOS) got another 5 points or so doing this, Canuto another 12... & so on!)

Well, then GO here:

See here in the URL from my 1st post in the Software Section here, in the STICKY "System Optimization Thread" by DeathStar!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119

(AND, for daily use, better performance, NOT JUST BENCHMARKS! Yes, bit long & detailed/verbose (as is my way, but the devil's in the details), & around 30 minutes of work, but, for a lifetime of better performance...)

AND, tuned by YOU, by hand based on it, yourself - based on your daily needs no less!

* See, DeathStar's is pretty good, but does NOT go "all the way" mine does, rightfully so - it IS the "original article" out there for it, bar-none.

APK

Technique to gain more for others as well (helping our team, overall, do better still - even if it gets me "shoved out of the TOP 10 L33T GROUP") REPOSTING:

*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*

================================================== 

*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN*, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!

*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc*: You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING*:


DCOM Server Process (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)

EventLog (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

Plug and Play

Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

Security Accounts Manager
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there!)

C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH CPU PRIORITY!

NOTE: When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

================================================== 

P.S.=> So much for "the great arstechnica" & "XP Myths" websites saying literally, I am "full of it/crazy/stupid" etc. eh? Proof's in the pudding, QUITE otherwise, as to what is what here & who spouts the fables & it is NOT I... apk*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2006)

alec,ive got another 7 points on ya.same speed 4416mhz with explorer and some things stopped.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

I tried it WITH the services disabled, and my score dropped by one point back to 922.68


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> alec,ive got another 7 points on ya.same speed 4416mhz with explorer and some things stopped.



There you go... very good!



* Still want more (Canuto nabbed 12 more, GOOD pop, & Casheti (untuned in the BIOS no less)? Also got another 5, & that's NOT done yet either I am certain, I can assure you that much!)

See my last post above, go to my tuning page, not just for benchmarks man... but for a LIFETIME of better/faster Windows performance, because my guide touches on TONS more than DeathStar's here does, tons (kid you not).

* ALL for just 30 minutes of effort on your part, for a LIFETIME of faster performance - I can only lead you to the water, I can't make you drink though.

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I tried it WITH the services disabled, and my score dropped by one point back to 922.68



It's going to vary as you heat up, you know this already probably. I'd wait until you get COLD evening temperatures, & then test again (patience, a virtue).

APK

P.S.=> As is, yourself & two others (Tigger69 +7 & Canuto +12) show this works, period... keep @ it, keep in mind what I wrote though! apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Im crying here, been trying every setting for ram under the bleedin sun, WORK DAMN YOU WORK!!! been at this for ages, had to remove bios battery several times. " I will get a better score" or ill explode or beat my machine to death, hold that thought, id seriously regret it later...

Will get in touch soon as I have performed some magical thingy and surprised myself..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

@Casheti just bad luck.my suggestion in general about benches is run each separate bench after a restart,close some processes that use some cpu AND memory resources and close explorer.exe.that will do the job.beside that,some hardware tweaking will help.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Reposting To Back Page For Everyone's Gain...

Apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

Alec,no offence but i think all guys got the point......


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

its just a impression iam still in tweaking my conroe^^
its getting unstable over 3,4 gig atm dont know why maybe more juice dunno will find out^^
but this 3,3gig are 6 hours prime stable


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

that 965 chipset of yours.....cannot stand of very high fsb.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

With optimisations...haven't tried it without


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Alec,no offence but i think all guys got the point......



Speaking for everyone I see... ok!



(Please - do note, I cut it from the last few pages (most, & right as I reposted it each time), & put it here, last, so all gain by it... this is all!)

I did the same for the scorechart, I saw no complaints... in fact, I saw "praises" for it, doing the work involved (and yes, it IS work - especially the averages & tags work).

THE TECHNIQUES I POST ARE FOR EVERYONE'S GAIN!

(& quite possibly, will come @ my expense)

Doing that stuff? 

Some of you WILL "kick me" outta the TOP 10 group!

(Just by using these tricks/tips/techniques, & w/out Opterons OR Conroes)... 

Doesn't matter to me if I fall outta the top 10, because Opterons & Conroes over time as folks get them will see to it I can assure you!

This is because the WHOLE TEAM gains, & the forums here looks ALL THE BETTER FOR IT!

* I'll shout it from the rooftops on the last page here, so all can see & use it, unless YOU can show us all how to do even more...

APK

P.S.=> I look @ it this way - for what I've gained here learning to O/C from your "best minds"? 

This is my payback & the debt is settled imo @ least, & I am now "Square with the house"... 

*NOW, above all?*

WELL then, giorgos.th?

You just show us all how to get better gains (as folks like Ketxxx & others did hardware-side, & now myself software-side?) as these quotes note?



Canuto said:


> Alec i have to give you credit for your advice once again you gave me 12 extra points



&



tigger69 said:


> alec,ive got another 7 points on ya.same speed 4416mhz with explorer and some things stopped.



&



Casheti said:


> 925.39 @ 3100MHz



(He just went up another 5 points also)

Well, then if you do as I ask, giorgos.th?

Believe me:

I will take your speaking for everyone here, into account... & you can rightfully tell ME what to do, & when... & I will honor my word on that.

(Fair enough?)

Thanks! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

REPOSTED GUIDE TO GETTING HIGHER SCORES ON LAST PAGE... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

This was at 3100MHz. Looks like 3003MHz is my sweetspot for my system setup at the moment, and 926.55 is my best score....


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Guys, you can try tryping run and type msconfig, use that to do a selective startup and  u can see which services are crucial, just a couple, use that to boot with almost nothing unessential running, think i only got 10-11 things in taskmanager atm and aint used msconfig yet


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Speaking for everyone I see... ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this an attack to me for what i said?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> is this an attack to me for what i said?



You know, I can ask the same now... can't I!



(After all - I never told YOU how to do things here, not once... NOR, have I "spoken for all here" to you, or anyone else - I am NOT in the position to do so)

Interpret it ANY WAY YOU LIKE - because imo @ least (which I am entitled to)? You DID 'attack me', trying to tell me how to post, when, etc. (when all I wrote is giving folks tangible gains).

Your reply here? Seems to tell me you were trying to attack me, regardless of how you phrased it & YES, I did take some offence.

APK

P.S.=> I merely NOW ask, you honor a bargain... that's all! You tried to tell ME what to do, NOT I, on the converse your direction... You show us all how to get more outta these folks' rigs as Ketxxx & myself have for example?

I'll do as you ask... again - fair enough?  Thanks... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

listen buddy,i`m not telling you what to do..
i`m just proposing to stop posting the "WANT MORE STILL, GUARANTEED?" because it got a bit tiring.let it there and if someone wants to read it,he`ll read it and use it.
with all respect.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> listen buddy,i`m not telling you what to do..
> i`m just proposing to stop posting the "WANT MORE STILL, GUARANTEED?" because it got a bit tiring.let it there and if someone wants to read it,he`ll read it and use it.
> with all respect.



Sure, & you speak for all concerned (again, do you? Think about it).



* I am sure it's NOT 'tiring' to those making the gains shown above... that much I WILL speak for others here on!

(For once, as you do, directed MY way).

APK

P.S.=> Perhaps it is tiring to you, but all I ask (since you tried to tell me what to do)? Is show us how to gain more... that's all! I'll do as you ask & WILL honor it... apk


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2006)

where is the score list?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

pt said:


> where is the score list?



A few pages back, I showed some folks here (giving away some tricks I know, but a URL I posted above has FAR more & more than just for benchmarks) how to get higher scores here.

When all are done using them? I will repost the list.

APK

P.S.=> Feel free to yourself if you wish, you had done it before (& good job iirc, you added the system types CPU & such-wise)... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

All those times my modem got thrown against the wall for being a twat, only to find it was my computer causing my internet problems...poor modem...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Sure, & you speak for all concerned (again, do you? Think about it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


believe me it is tiring,maybe no one except me is going to mention it..
maybe your 200+ posts here totally and 100 of them are "WANT MORE etc etc" proves it...
i`m just proposing to keep the thread as it is supossed to be.posting scores.
i dont have the slightest purpose of attacking you.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Let's stop fighting, and start selling crack to eachother for 10 times its street value...SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> believe me it is tiring,maybe no one except me is going to mention it..



Ah, speaking for ALL again... Yes, it is tiring to you possibly... you're not all of us, are you?

I am SURE it is not "tiring" those the folks making the gains using the tricks I told them (from the FIRST & OLDEST ARTICLE ONLINE FOR IT, mine), such as these:



Canuto said:


> Alec i have to give you credit for your advice once again you gave me 12 extra points



&



tigger69 said:


> alec,ive got another 7 points on ya.same speed 4416mhz with explorer and some things stopped.



&



Casheti said:


> 925.39 @ 3100MHz



(He just went up another 5 points also)



* OK, like I said - you get more for these folks' scores than I have thusfar? I'll honor your request... again?? Fair enough???

APK

P.S.=> You do that man, you get more for us all? I will listen, & obey your edict as you speak for all of us apparently... ok? apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Let's stop fighting



Oh, it's no fight... you have to have equals for a fight.

I never once told anyone to post a way the mods/admins have not told ME to post here on these forums... not once.

APK

P.S.=> I ask him merely to prove he is... that's all. He sees fit to tell me how to post & apparently thinks he speaks for everyone? 

WELL, that's telling ME that the man is my superior somehow... I only ask he show that he is & in a COMPLETELY fair bargain for that.

E.G.-> I ask him to improve our scores (I have, Ketxxx & others have)... 

I.E.-> REAL simple! apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

I think i have cracked it, will post new results shortly, beat my previous score. yippee, and I didnt even have to hit my pc once


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *Gangsta poses followed by random cussing and gang hand signs* 

Come on tigger, let's go bounce to some I.C.P


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

i had already a stable boot@ 500fsb so i guess my limiting factor atm is cpu and core voltage adjustment


----------



## pt (Aug 16, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> P.S.=> Feel free to yourself if you wish, you had done it before (& good job iirc, you added the system types CPU & such-wise)... apk




i'm too lazy right now  

I'm looking for a new psu too, thinking that mine is killing me, as soon as put more voltage on the Cpu, the system gets more unstable, now i have some games issues too
check my last post on this thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=136867#post136867


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Intel 945p = Gay 

Plus I need new PSU too... I mean....who the fuck is Bestec?? And 300W?? Jesus Christ...what WERE they thinking


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> All those times my modem got thrown against the wall for being a twat, only to find it was my computer causing my internet problems...poor modem...




I think you owe it a beer, tho u better drink it incase it shorts out


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> so i guess my limiting factor atm is cpu and core voltage adjustment




I cant raise my Vcore any higher than 1.58, which with the cpu pelt cooled sucks big ass style


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

uuuuuuhhh..i retire.can`t stand of this....have a nice benchmarks gentlemen..
we can`t make a simple suggestion here i see..
post your tweakers also if you want to have more improvement..there are a lot of geniouses who have the expert knowledge of helping you...
Alec,just a suggestion..stop talking about your self so much....


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Hehe...I don't drink, so here...you better have it.... (mandelore)     (ntl: 250 Broadband modem)

And I can't raise my vcore at all...don't ask, gay board...Google it...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> uuuuuuhhh..i retire.



Yes... just what I thought you'd say.



* Don't tell us how to post, or when, OR "speak for everyone" & such etc., until you honor the bargain I made for you.

It was COMPLETELY fair!

After all? You tried to tell me "how to do things in this thread"... 

NOW, as I stated? 

You improve our scores as Ketxxx & others @ the hardware side did, & myself on the software side? 

Sure - I will "bow" & concede to your demands.

APK

P.S.=> That, or until you are a moderator here... I took GREAT offense to what you said. Rightfully so... apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

i enjoy reading your funny stuff pretty much^^

and sometimes alex posts are a bit long but in his way he keeps this thread up to ddate and keeps people posting


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

i made my suggestion...let the guys post their tweakers (do you know what is it?) and i leave the glory to you to help them.it`s obvious you need it...
cheers..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Alec,just a suggestion..stop talking for your self so much....



LOL, well... you tell us how to gain more? Or accomplish what I have in this field??

Hey - I'll listen "and obey", fair enough? It is a fair bargain.

You do that now, ok?

APK

P.S.=> You like to tell others what to do? WELL, prove you merit it... that's all!

And, bottom-line/to be blunt about it? In THIS field?? 

That stuff I am "talking myself up" on as you say???

At least I CAN (can you?) & also, I am only telling it how it is from my end... all fact.

(AND, it's just a small surface scratch of what I COULD put out regarding things I've done in this field)... 

Question is, can you do even REMOTELY near the same? I think not... 

It's one thing to talk one's self up & be able to back it... than being someone bitching about those that can, & has nothing to show either by way of comparison! apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i made my suggestion...let the guys post their tweakers (do you know what is it?) and i leave the glory to you to help them.it`s obvious you need it...
> cheers..



^^^^^^^^


----------



## ace80 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok guys just thought i'd jump on the bandwagon and see how my rig compares to the other p4 guys.
Unfortunatly my board only allows for a 10% overclock on cpu   so i'm still tweaking mem timings and such.
In this run i had 27 processes running gave SM high priority and shut down explorer - gave me about 20-25 pts more. (is there any advantage in using realtime over high in taskmanager?)


p.s. love your posts Alecstaar, very informative and humourous imo, as i'm sure most will agree. I've read alot of your posts and optimization guides and tried quite a few of them (or one's that apply to me anyway) and most of them yield some performance boost or another. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Hay cheers for the beer! dont drink? oh well, and as for the vcore, nuthin short of a hard mod atm come to my rescue, and when my board has been intimatly assimilated by my pc case and cooling system i cant even imagine being able to remove it with any ease.  im still looking for an ami bios editor that supports 8meg bios's, so i can attempt to do a bios mod myself. Everything i have found so far dont support 8meg bioses, or the program just dont work. Bah, humbug..


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Aug 16, 2006)

There we go.  Not the 1096.26 I got earlier.  I guess I'll have to keep fiddleing to get that back, but here's some proof this time  .


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

^^^^^^^^



giorgos th. said:


> uuuuuuhhh..i retire.can`t stand of this....



(Thought you were retiring giorgos.th? Can't you keep your word??)

& I can't STAND being insulted snidely as you have myself FIRST, & then ordering me about. I never told YOU how to post, when, etc. but I do ask you show me you merit that right, that's all!

AND, what may be "tiring" to you? Apparently, isn't to others getting better scores out of my helping them... nor, apparently, can you speak for everyone, see below:



ace80 said:


> p.s. love your posts Alecstaar, very informative and humourous imo, as i'm sure most will agree. I've read alot of your posts and optimization guides and tried quite a few of them (or one's that apply to me anyway) and most of them yield some performance boost or another. Keep up the good work.





gR3iF said:


> i enjoy reading your funny stuff pretty much^^
> 
> and sometimes alex posts are a bit long but in his way he keeps this thread up to ddate and keeps people posting





g12rxz said:


> nice job keeping that up to date, i like how its you got it also sorted by score





APK

P.S.=> Two can play your game giorgos.th... read the above, a few posts in fact... & before you tell me what to do here (or you get mod status?)? You prove to us you merit it, this is all... 



Canuto said:


> Alec i have to give you credit for your advice once again you gave me 12 extra points



&



tigger69 said:


> alec,ive got another 7 points on ya.same speed 4416mhz with explorer and some things stopped.



&



Casheti said:


> 925.39 @ 3100MHz



(He just went up another 5 points also)

Just tell us how to improve our scores, as Ketxxx (hardware-side) & myself have (software-side) & trust me - I will bow to your demands, as you apparently DO NOT speak for all others here, now do you?

Read the above... thanks! 

*EDIT PART - I did not want to do this folks, but I do NOT like being told things as giorgos.th did, because I do NOT order others around here (unless it violates what the mods here have told me also, such as huge photo posting etc. which I only ASK that others do.. it is NOT my place to order others about here... nor, is it giorgos.th's place to order ME, or snidely insult me)...*

He lives up to his bargain? I will leave this forums board for good & all in fact... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

i just told you how 2 times already.use their tweakers to gain even more from the memory score.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

NOTE TO ALL!! My board was NOT designed to clock at all...I am using software, NOT BIOS, and the software doesn't even support my board, because my board is not made to clock...but I have been VERY lucky and found that clockgen will let me up the FSB, and the FSB only...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

*FOR EVERYONE's REFERENCE ON HOW TO GET BETTER SCORES*

See here in the URL from my 1st post in the Software Section here, in the STICKY "System Optimization Thread" by DeathStar!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11119

(AND, for daily use, better performance, NOT JUST BENCHMARKS! Yes, bit long & detailed/verbose (as is my way, but the devil's in the details), & around 30 minutes of work, but, for a lifetime of better performance...)

AND, tuned by YOU, by hand based on it, yourself - based on your daily needs no less!

* See, DeathStar's is pretty good, but does NOT go "all the way" mine does, rightfully so - it IS the "original article" out there for it, bar-none.

APK

Technique to gain more for others as well (helping our team, overall, do better still - even if it gets me "shoved out of the TOP 10 L33T GROUP") REPOSTING:

*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*

================================================== 

*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN*, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!

*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc*: You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING*:


DCOM Server Process (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)

EventLog (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

Plug and Play

Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

Security Accounts Manager
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there!)

C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH CPU PRIORITY!

NOTE: When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

================================================== 

P.S.=> So much for "the great arstechnica" & "XP Myths" websites saying literally, I am "full of it/crazy/stupid" etc. eh? 

Proof's in the pudding, QUITE otherwise, as to what is what here & who spouts the fables & it is NOT I... apk*


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm getting whooped by everyone...wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

But I'm secretly a ninja working for the British government...so I think I will have to kill you all....007 eat your heart out...FAG!!!


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

plz dont fight^^
make the list rdy 
do something with your time


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2006)

hey alec what do ya reckon to the possibilty of us duelies running science mark separetly on each core?.

would it work?,if so we could have a duel score for duelies.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> make the list rdy




Oh no


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 16, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hey alec what do ya reckon to the possibilty of us duelies running science mark separetly on each core?.
> 
> would it work?,if so we could have a duel score for duelies.



Fellas, I'll discuss it later... this has me greatly upset.



* I don't ask a lot, but I do ask to be respected (especially for helping out)

APK

P.S.=> I need to take a break anyhow, there is a REAL world out there... stay cool! apk


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Aug 16, 2006)

There we go.  1095.84 @3.7GHz, A bit better.  I'll wait till it cools off in here, then maybe I'll get the 1096 back.  Fiddle with it some more then maybe I can push it to 1100+.  Not bad for a P4.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hey alec what do ya reckon to the possibilty of us duelies running science mark separetly on each core?.
> 
> would it work?,if so we could have a duel score for duelies.


ScienceMark is optimized for dual-core systems in such a way that the parallel calculations are processed in two threads.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

My "friend" is such a twat...he thinks AMD is on top, he refuses to accept that Core 2 Duo is the best...and keeps saying AMD are better...Fucking moron


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

take a look my friend   
just waiting for the desktop transfer.....
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~111541,00.html
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_557_9061,00.html
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060815/sftu097.html?.v=69


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

not the only one^^


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

HAHA--->AMD Rox

"I used to be an intel fan, till I was lured to the Darkside by the power of AMD"


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Why can't AMD just go and die....

Core 2 Duo = Ownage

AMD FX-62 = Almost Ownage


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

then cpu would be too expensive to  buy them and we would have p3s till now


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

That's my computers idea of "overclocking"


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

pretty fun^^

i go into bios raise fsb by 10mgh
boot let prime run in dual--->stable kk --->unstable raise vcore cpu


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

Casheti too bad you cannot play with your memory.
the D family in general are going pretty high..


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, don't I know it....


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

now you know what your next purchase will be...


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

A lot of things...

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X3Jldmlld3M=&product_uid=104478

http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/Aerocool_Jetmaster_2.html

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/95469

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/91124

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/105994


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 16, 2006)

lol?^^
if you buy that setup then you could buy a conroe even if its the smallest one its faster then your pc


and btw why buy a board that isnt conroe rdy?
buy a 965 or 975x board
and plz no value ram (in my eyes they are shit)


----------



## Casheti (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah... But I wanna make my PC an Ultimate Pentium D rather than get a new CPU

Okay...no value ram...and It's not like I'm ever gonna ba able to afford most of that stuff anyway...The PSU and cooler I can get for sure...with time...hard trying to get a good PC when you're 15


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

you certainly wont do it with Kingston value..hehehe..
now let me see some science scores......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2006)

i told casheti he could get the same ram i use-patriot ddr2 900/5.5.5.15/2.3v(pc7200) for £105 from ocuk.2x512mb sticks of this would be better than 2x1024mb sticks of that value stuff.the ram is rated to 450mhz,i have had mine to 500mhz tho' at 3.75ghz.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 16, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> * newmodder
> * cdawall
> * MikeLopez
> * Solaris17
> ...



our average is ~250 pts higher than the furnaces


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Boing! After much a carry on, new score to post, beat my old score by a fair bit *1554.41*
Ram timings much tighter, got it running at around 575Mhz too

I still smell further points lurking in my machine somewhere. 

Strangely enuff, i was able to reduce the Tras from 8 down to 6 with no stability issues, but I lost points in Sciencemark2


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

wow way to go


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by Ketxxx  
* newmodder 
* cdawall 
* MikeLopez 
* Solaris17 

The following is a lost of culprits "letting the team down"  Contact me and we shall have them scores flying  I mean hell, cmon guys, our average score isnt even above them furnaces in a chip P4s. Lets stomp them out.



cdawall said:


> our average is ~250 pts higher than the furnaces



Okay, Okay, I am turning myself in...

@Ketxxx...I flashed my boards BIOS like you suggested but it is the same crap (i.e. no adjustable settings for anything).

BTW...Sorry for taking so long to get with you on this.  You have to understand that I am always tinkering with my new system (C2D).  And on top of that, I finally just got Oblivion.  So if I dont get back on this soon you know why.  You were trying to get rid of Vampirism and I have been spending my time trying to get it...LOL!!!


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Thnx mate, well, considering ive been at it since I last posted.... well I had nuthin better to do, and I suppose working out ideal ram settings will benefit  more then just a sciencemark score 
, gonna c if it does anything for 3dmark etc..

Edit: All praise systool, for it bringith forth the bounty of overclock


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

All that "optimisation" shit made my PC fuck up...it DID NOT re-enable all the services I disabled after I rebooted, so my PC messed up, and now iTunes doesn't work properly, and now...my PC fucking bleeps all the time when it should be playing sound...you know that annoying "bleep" sound that comes from the computers on board speaker...now the sound doesn't work properly, I re-enabled all the services again, and put back the registry to defualt...still fucking up, well this is fucking great...way to "optimise" performance. No sound whatsoever...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

lol anything i can disable alec


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

shit, i didnt even touch services.msc, i just did it the safer way using msconfig, at least then you can select a general boot up with nuthin but the bare essentials, have you tried a system restore point ?

Edit: actually, you may b able to use msconfig to try to restore your original bootup settings


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol anything i can disable alec



you can boot up with 11-ish processes using diagnostic boot in msconfig, even windows theme/style is ye olde grey


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

Latest results:

************************************************** ****
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/16/2006 "TOP 10 L33T" CLUB:
************************************************** ****

    * Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

    * g R 3 i F^^ = 1825.29 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock 305FSBx9mult)

    * MikeLopez = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

    * mandelore = 1554.41 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3153mhz)

    * Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

    * g R 3 i F^^ = 1487.73 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock 305FSBx9mult)

    * Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * Tigger69 = 1448.89 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X 257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * g12rxz = 1437.66 (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

================================================== ===
TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 1564.13 (former) -> 1574.62 (current)
================================================== ===

************************************************** ****
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/16/2006 BY SCORE ONLY:
************************************************** ****

    * Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

    * g R 3 i F^^ = 1825.29 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock 305FSBx9mult)

    * MikeLopez = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)

    * giorgos.th = 1541.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz (275.49*11))

    * Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

    * mandelore = 1525.71 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3105mhz (270x11.5))

    * Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * Tigger69 = 1448.89 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X 257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * g12rxz = 1437.66 (AMD Athlon64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

    * lapenski^^ = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

    * JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

    * 33 = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * KetxxxOC = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)

    * Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

    * pt = 1325.84 (AMD ATLHON64 3000+@2650mhz)

    * X800 = 1235.77 (AMD ATHLON64 3200+@2511mhz)

    * randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)

    * Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

    * Ketxxx = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

    * newmodder = 1119.29 (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

    * ace80 = 1087.55 (P4 550@3.4GHz)

    * cdawall = 1048.17 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)

    * Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3261mhz)

    * W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

    * MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

    * Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

================================================== ===
ALL 26 testers results avg. score = 1376.79
================================================== ===



************************************************** ****
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/16/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
************************************************** ****

--------------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL CONROE CLUB:
--------------------------------------------------------------------

    * Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

    * g R 3 i F^^ = 1825.29 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@ stock 305FSBx9mult)

    * MikeLopez = 1700.24 (via 7x mult. X 428mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@2996mhz)


================================================== ===
GROUPING Average Score = 1789.98
================================================== ===

--------------------------------------------------------------------
AMD OPTERON CLUB:
--------------------------------------------------------------------

    * Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

    * Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * lapenski^^ = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

================================================== ===
GROUPING Average Score = 1475.62
================================================== ===

--------------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD X2" (dualcore CPU's only):
--------------------------------------------------------------------

    * Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X 257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * g12rxz = 1437.66 (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

    * JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

    * randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

================================================== ===
GROUPING Average Score = 1377.31
================================================== ===

--------------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD" (non-dualcore CPU's only)
--------------------------------------------------------------------

    * mandelore = 1554.41 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3153mhz)

    * giorgos.th = 1541.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz (275.49*11))

    * 33 = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * KetxxxOC = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)

    * Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

    * pt = 1325.84 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2650mhz)

    * X800 = 1235.77 (AMD ATHLON 64 3200+@2511mhz)

    * Ketxxx = 1140.97 (A64 3200+ @ 2GHz - Winchester)

    * newmodder = 1119.29 (amd athlon 64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

    * cdawall = 1048.17 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

    * MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

================================================== ===
GROUPING Average Score = 1255.05
================================================== ===

--------------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB:
--------------------------------------------------------------------

    * Tigger69 = 1448.89 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

    * Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

================================================== ===
GROUPING Average Score = 1179.43
================================================== ===

--------------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB:
--------------------------------------------------------------------

    * ace80 = 1087.55 (P4 550@3.4GHz)

    * Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3261mHz)

    * W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


================================================== ===
GROUPING Average Score = 1006.57
================================================== ===

I think it's everything in here, if i put some score wrong tell me
AVG. result not calculated


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> our average is ~250 pts higher than the furnaces



nevermind i was looking at old grouping, but still, time to go faster


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 17, 2006)

hm ^^ iam making my mind up to go any higher
btw for what?^^


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 17, 2006)

New and improved OC!!!  My AMD 3400 may not be up to snuff but my Allendale can hang with the big boys (Well, sort of).

@450x7=3150mhz


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

Computer is just completely fucked, now I HAVE to format...way to fucking go...fucking great...all because of "optimising"


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Casheti did you try a system restore? or that msconfig? If so thats proper fooked up


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 17, 2006)

I beat you all 6441.93


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow kriptokyle...nice score, but complete B.S!! And I haven't tried system restore...but I'm gonna have to format anyway...piece of shit...


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Casheti thats proper bollox...  u able to backup ur stuff ok?

And as for kripto, LOL, did u have a monkey doing the cryptography? 

seriously tho, thats a bugged result, try again and post your real score


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

I can backup the stuff okay...just need some MCE disks to reinstall the OS...*looks at tigger*


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

Look at this, my sound hardware failed COMPLETELY trying to play Call Of Duty 2...haven't tried any other games yet...this system is FUCKKKKKKED UP

CoD2 Demo build win-x86 Sep 21 2005
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\localized_english_iw04.iwd (180 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\localized_english_iw03.iwd (72 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\localized_english_iw02.iwd (2124 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\localized_english_iw01.iwd (6106 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\localized_english_iw00.iwd (5090 files)
    localized assets iwd file for english
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\iw_04.iwd (6949 files)
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\iw_03.iwd (1360 files)
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\iw_02.iwd (1612 files)
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\iw_01.iwd (12 files)
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo\main\iw_00.iwd (9 files)
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/main
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/raw
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/raw_shared
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/discdata
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/devraw
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/devraw_shared
C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 2 Demo/devdiscdata

File Handles:
----------------------
23514 files in iwd files
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
execing players/default/config.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
logfile opened on Thu Aug 17 15:37:42 2006

execing demo.cfg
Measured CPU speed is 2.80 GHz
System memory is 1023 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card is "RADEON X850 XT  "
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

----- Client Initialization -----
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 2.0
Direct3D 7 code path is available.
Direct3D 9 code path is available.
Using Direct3D 9 code path because it is the best available path on this hardware.
Attempting 1024 x 768 fullscreen with 32 bpp at 60 hz
Game window successfully created.
Creating Direct3D device...
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 0
Initializing render targets...
Requested frame buffer to be 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
DirectX returned a frame buffer that is 24-bit color with 8-bit alpha
Initializing static model cache...
Initializing dynamic buffers...
Initializing particle cloud buffer...
Creating Direct3D queries...
Setting initial state...
DirectX reports 512 MB of video memory and 433 MB of available texture memory.
Texture detail is set automatically.
Using picmip 0 on most textures, 0 on normal maps, and 0 on specular maps

------- sound system initialization -------
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
couldn't initialize 2D provider: waveOutOpen() failed.
Error during initialization:
EXE_ERR_MSS_INIT_FAILED_MP


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

Tigger my man, just fixed my problem...NICE ONE TIGGER, YOU DA MAN!!  


(Tigger69)       (Casheti)


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh fantastic, pleased for u man, nuthin worse than a bolloxed up OS, and windows is bad enuff wen it works..


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Just thought id post my latest score, and still think i got more to squeeze out of it  

*1560.51*


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

so,eventhough i was missunderstood,i still suggest that tweaking your hardware is safer than tweaking the os.(especially if you dont have the knowledge in general).
@Mandelore give me a picture of your tweaker to check something out..


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I suppose thats true about editing services.msc, as evidence has shown, glad he got it fixed tho, hurrah!,  but a totally safe way to do the exact same thing is as i have suggested use msconfig


Which tweaker? msconfig? or systool?? Duh, tweaker, i guess systool, okies, 1 sec


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

no i mean A64 Tweaker.
get it from here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=106


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

getting it now, btw, what u interested in seeing?

It just shows the same screen on systool with reguards to memory etc


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

just your configuration.your mem chips are TCCD?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, corsair xms pc4400 550Mhz twinX with samsung tccd chips


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

give them more voltage and they will fly...with 3V you`ll have tighter timings.especially CAS 3 is not good for TCCD.
also try the test with the following: TRC 7 - TRTW 2 - Read preamble 5.0 ns and idle cycle limit 8-4 clks.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

hang on, just need to double check them, but i also read that tccd ram aint  volt friendly compared to bh5 chips, as in they dont scale well? do you know if this is true?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

they love voltage mate.....your timings (3-4-4-7) are sissy UCCC`s......
check on techpowerup`s mem database about TCCD.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> CAS 3 is not good for TCCD



The ram is default at 3-4-4-8 @ 550Mhz though?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

so?my UCCC has 3-3-3-8 at 200 mhz but with 2.75V i`ve benched with 3-4-3-6 at 279 mhz..


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

i need to check the revision on them, to double check they r infact tccd...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

check on the chips and tell me what TCCD they are.422,431,440??


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

actually i dont think they are tccd or bh5....


*CMX1024-4400PRO XMS4401v1.1 0608065-1* = INFINEON, 64MX8, CL 3, Die Rev C

thats the info on the corsair website, the bold is what is on my headspreader

damn, now im confused, dont know what the hell  is the deal with infineon...

just read somewhere else that the chips are Hynix D5, which are apparently very good, bleh, just plain confuzzled now

Actually, can any1 help find out exactly what my chips are? heres a link to the ram i have

http://www.rojakpot.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=317

it says this about the chips: Infineon Rev. C DDR SDRAM (HYB25D512800) <---could b hynix D5?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

A seperate thread is deserving of this conversation


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

yes, i agree, i will start one


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

so Hynix D5 eh?mmmm.
as far as i know they like max 2.9V but i`ve seen some tests with 3-3.2V..
agree with a new thread.sorry.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

got the thread up, hopefully things will be clarified, and i can really know how far to push these modules


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 17, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Benchmark Test Competition Standings/Results on 08-17-2006*

REPOSTING AMENDED NEW SCORECHART TO LAST PAGE... apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Alec, errm, my score hasnt been updated.. and u still have old scores posted 

also alec, just a suggestion, not telling any1 wot to do, but from poor Casheti's ordeal , maybe editing services.msc not a good idea for every1, u can do it far easier using msconfig and booting in diagnostic mode.. just a thought


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 17, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Alec, errm, my score hasnt been updated.. and u still have old scores posted



You just have to be a bit patient is all, new people joined & I have to format this tags for bolds & lists, & also make sure all the scores from the pictures are set & all that (takes time)...

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is the real list, a lot better than mine, just noticed i'm going down on the score, luckily i will probabily have a new PSU this monday and a cooler in September, then i'm going up


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Also, i have new score!!   *1577.41*  

lowered mem timings and upped core speed/memspeed, still dont think i have hit a brick wall yet, woohoo

Oh alec, sorry, my bad, 4get how long it takes


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

you can do more.use the settings i gave you and give it a try.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 17, 2006)

mandelore said:


> from poor Casheti's ordeal , maybe editing services.msc not a good idea for every1, u can do it far easier using msconfig and booting in diagnostic mode.. just a thought



First of all, He said he fixed it iirc...

Secondly, imo @ least?

There is no REAL big difference doing this with services.msc or msconfig REALLY, when you come down to it! 

Heck, if you set your services to MANUAL startup in services.msc (*as I noted earlier in this thread*), instead of disabling them?

He should NEVER HAVE HAD A PROBLEM! It's VERY important to pay attention to the details involved, because as the saying goes? The "devil's are in the details", everytime...

IMO, above ALL else?

Heck, if you aren't sure of yourself in something?

Simple - DON'T DO ANYTHING!

APK

P.S.=> Either way works I suppose, to each his own, but it is the principle that matters... that's all!

(& THAT is to gain higher scores)... 

And, as we can ALL see? IIRC, ALL OF YOU THAT HAVE FOLLOWED THIS PRINCIPLE OUTLINED BY MYSELF HAVE GAINED, & thus the whole forums team, gains... by the average scores! apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

i thought those were based on the ram chips being tccd, i have lowered them slightly, im getting there, havin one or two issues getting it to work from bios, but works stable from systool, again,

"All praise Systool, for it bringith the bounty of overclock"  

Oh, and thankyou, you have helped me push further than i ever thought, the last  few changes i only expected a few points from 1560, but to over 1570 ,wow


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> There is no real difference with services.msc or msconfig REALLY, when you come down to it!



totally agreed, identical, just maybe an idea for those wanting higher scores but unsure about changing services.msc, anyhoo, its another option, and the more the merrier


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

they might work your chips.just give it a shot.with what voltage are they?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 17, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Standings/Results on 08/17/2006*

Reposting Scores To Last Page...


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

i will, may have to try it from systool tho, im running 1.85V, have had it higher, upto 1.95, but if i cant get ur suggestions to work will up the voltage


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

wait you`ve got 1.85V to your mem?Vcore i guess right?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

sciencemark2 results by score only u have swapped Urlyin and giogos around

yes, 1.85 i "think" to my mem, at least thats what it shud b atm, gonna do a reset n double check, up it and lower sum more values

Edit: had preamble to 5ns already from wot u said previously, no probs so far


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

there is absolutely no way you are using 1.85V to DDR sticks.there`s a mistake here.probably 2.85??


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 17, 2006)

mandelore said:


> sciencemark2 results by score only u have swapped Urlyin and giogos around



Corrected.

APK


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> there is absolutely no way you are using 1.85V to DDR sticks.there`s a mistake here.probably 2.85??



LOL   yes, ofcourse, silly me, 2.85 is wot i ment "Do'h"


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

try with 2.9V and the settings i gave.also a little bit risky but with 2.9V try cas 2.5..
if you have you can put a fan in front them for better cooling.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

im using ur settings now at 2.85, running s-mark2 again now. tried cas 2.5 earlier wouldnt boot, will try higher V for that shortly


Edit: hmmm, dropped 2 points


Hell yeah! 3v to ram and 2.5 cas boot up from bios, tho 1st attempt gave me msg saying i had zero memory?? err, im worried, i really need to know wot max Voltage my ram can support,

Edit Edit: no joy, just looping boots, dropping the voltage, if i knew it could happily support higher voltages id up it more to see if that helps, tho till i get proof im not risking increasing the vcore on the mem, tho the fact i got some sort of boot may b promising...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

leave it then and try finding the max performance with 2.9V


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

yup agreed, have it at 2.9 perfect boot, had to increase cas to 3 tho. so im gonna fiddle with it from here. Thanx for your help btw


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 17, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Benchmark contest Current Standings/Scores 08/17/2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE... apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 17, 2006)

i guess i did well ^^


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 17, 2006)

My spec should read:

(via 7x mult. X 450mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)

Thanks.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

bleh, im gonna continue 2moro, i needs to play summit, maybe css or oblivion, tho think css on a breakfloor map  will continue my overclock quest 2moro when i have less beer in me

Any1 here like playing counterstrike breakfloor maps?


----------



## Canuto (Aug 17, 2006)

Alec my core is now 1190 thanks to you but you haven't updated i know it takes time so don't need to rush it just pointing this out


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine should read

Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.7MHz)

(Instead of the 926.25 posted)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Mine should read
> 
> Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.7MHz)
> 
> (Instead of the 926.25 posted)



big flippen woop  .2 pts major oc'ing there


----------



## _33 (Aug 17, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Casheti did you try a system restore? or that msconfig? If so thats proper fooked up



RUN SFC /SCANNOW


----------



## _33 (Aug 17, 2006)

kriptokyle said:


> I beat you all 6441.93



**** CHEATING NOT TOLERATED ****


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

oh and btw kriptokyle if you read in the begining alecstar got some off the wall 9xxxxx.xx score and i got 8k so no you didnt beat any body


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 17, 2006)

mandelore said:


> did u have a monkey doing the cryptography?



no i didnt, you are just a twat, I beat you all and you just cant take it. You all suck


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

i think i`m gonna shoot my self........


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

8k pin head http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3260&d=1154536626


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

why are you not getting it that it was a glitch i mean you have no system specs and unless your running a gov. 25ghz you didnt get that score


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

oh come on you...stop spending your time with him..


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

no one can have that score with current tecnology without it being a bug


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

hey do you think he is going to get mad when we dont add his score


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 17, 2006)

thats coz your technology is sub par, mine is the best. I scored 9000 in future mark 3d mark07,  i have the best rig money can buy, my x1950 will blow you away


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 17, 2006)

who gives a s**t..


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey do you think he is going to get mad when we dont add his score



if you dont add my score your a loser, just cant bare to be beaten


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

so what is your processor or do you have like a sempron our something that your to afrad to tell us about


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a duel core prescott special edition


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

did you not see my 8k score !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3260&d=1154536626


----------



## Canuto (Aug 17, 2006)

He's just a noob don't mind him he probably is ten years old.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

kriptokyle said:


> no i didnt, you are just a twat, I beat you all and you just cant take it. You all suck



i kick your ass good try beating 13,506.35 hahahahahahaaaa

and looks, heres proof


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 17, 2006)

cd ok, you beat me, but im 2nd


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

hey ketxx how did you do that???
oh and kriptokyle you ARE in 3RD NOT 2nd I AM SO SHUT UP


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

oh my god...are you really that stupid? the point in me posting that screenshot was to show i can manipulate the enchmark program too


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah i know i just am tryin to 1 up him


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

lol i didnt mean u i mean the newb\bser who thinks his score is legit lol


----------



## Canuto (Aug 17, 2006)

Like i said he's just a noob with a ten year old mind


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

lol oops you know i bet you anything it is really rpg back for a last spin


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Like i said he's just a noob with a ten year old mind



that, or it is a 10 year old


----------



## Canuto (Aug 17, 2006)

No God please no!!! Not rpg again lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

oh no! the almighty *Gog* is after us all! 

ed- damn u edited, u swine!


----------



## Canuto (Aug 17, 2006)

Lol i edited that...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

and i edited my post too ;p


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

well that should get the atention of some of the big boys


----------



## mandelore (Aug 17, 2006)

lol, omg, I leave the forum for a while and all shit happens, hahaha, what a noob, well at least it gave me a laugh, and i doubt he will be taken seriously ever again, if he/her decides to post again, ahh, thats my ribs thouroughly tickled


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2006)

lol yeah, be a few years before my 13,506 score is topped tho dont you think?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

hehe, yeah, we bow down to the almighty score!


----------



## Canuto (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh my GOG!


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

well other than bye alecs 900k or whatever score that already topped it


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 18, 2006)

how the hell do you think my score is not legit, it is, I ran the test , i got the score, i got the ownage on you. im no noob, but you all sound like bumpkins, whats your collective IQ? i think i can count that on my hand

so stop 

I have a special duel core prescott limited edition, its the bestest


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

im ignoring the iq thing i personnally belong to high society (130+) and did you run at default cause you never said that you did


----------



## Canuto (Aug 18, 2006)

I think we found someone that's even worse than rpg...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

hahaha, look we made him cry...dunno bout u guys, but i feel strangely satisfied by that


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

Who was rpg? but i guess from this guy rpg was a barrel of laughs? hahaha

Edit: oh these people are special, they deserve to be put in jars and shown to everyone as examples on the lower spectrum of humanity and all its glory


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

im no expert on him, but do a forum search im sure his posts are still about


----------



## Canuto (Aug 18, 2006)

A special dualcore prescott edition that's just


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

lol omg, all posts reguarding him are titled banned=wanted dead or alive (well pretty close)


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

a duel core PRESCOTT?? that would spontaniously combust!!


----------



## kriptokyle (Aug 18, 2006)

stfu, this web site is lame, im goin sumwhere where  noobs and degenerates dont live, but i will see if any1 is not a noob here 1st, this article is full of rubbish

no actually im gone


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 18, 2006)

mandelore said:


> a duel core PRESCOTT?? that would spontaniously combust!!



I might be wrong but isn't that what a pentium D is?


----------



## Canuto (Aug 18, 2006)

Technically yeah but Pentium D's must have some secret cause they don't generate half the heat the prescott did.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, i dont think they could make a duely prescott if they wanted to, under health and safety grounds! 

P.S, lame boy we wont miss you


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

ffs, thats wot i get for havin uv cathodes in my case, i get BIG bloody moths invading me room! theres frikkin tons of them!  <---- slightly random and offtopic, but they r pissin me off


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

takeyour side panel off...and watch them haplessly flutter towards the spinning blades of death


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

my side is off, and its the  sound of  grinding moth corpses thats got me worried about shortin out my equipment hehehe

i have to keep pickin  bodies out from bhind the fans, they r blokin up me radiators haha


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

lol, better than a fly squatter or bug zapper eh?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

haha yeah, poor things, i tell them its their doom, but they just dont listen, big meaty moths goin chunk splat, lol, every 5 mins i hear a "thud"

I reckon i may b the first to have to own up to cooling being hindered by wildlife...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

lol


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

have you thought, we may b contributing to wild life extinction, yet again, computers surpass their original intentions, bad computer, its not me, its  you, you evil bleedin thing<--- i can live with it, as, I say, I offer them the chance to live, yet they dance with my fan blades, not too bright...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 18, 2006)

lol  talk about dancing the dance of death eh?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 18, 2006)

haha yeah, they have such short lifespans too, why would they want to go out all slicey dicey, oh well.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*Kryptokyle, you sure you scored higher than this?*



cdawall said:


> well other than bye alecs 900k or whatever score that already topped it



See below kryptokyle:









* Krypto, you sure of your placement there? See above...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Standings/Results on 08-18-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE WITH GRI3F'S NAME EDITED & ACE80/W2hCYK/POLARIS REORDER... AND POLARIS HIGH SCORE AMENDED! apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 18, 2006)

write my name right plz ^^
and the test was done @378x9=3400mgh


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

it's not my score but i thinkk "ace80" score should be first than "W2hCYK" score on the P4 CLUB

Here is the average of the P4 CLUB: 1046,516(6)
Here is the average of the PD CLUB: 1184.45
Here is the average of the AMD single core CLUB: 1268.86


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Current Standings/Results on 08-18-2006*

giorgos.th, your score & such have been amended/corrected + in correct order now, & all averages per groups are now straight as well - reposting to end/last post for everyone's reference... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 18, 2006)

in the club AMD i still have 1530 instead of 1541.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Current Results/Standings/Scores on 08-18-2006*

REPOSTING, we now have evidence of what HydroCooled setups can do for scores here now, courtesy of x800's result (an x2 as well, like mine, & he has nearly taken me out of the top 10 l33t club, & taken lead of the CPU category he & I both are in)!

WOW! Congratulations as well...

APK


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 18, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> My spec should read:
> 
> (via 7x mult. X 450mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)
> 
> Thanks.



Update please.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> Update please.



Done, see list above...



* Thanks for figures correction...

APK

P.S.=> WoW... I've watched the ENTIRE SCORES list go from an average score of 1287, up to nearly 1448, with MOSTLY the same systems used (w/ the exception of giorgos.th, & mandelore as new entries that is)... 

Much of it coming from tuning/tweaking @ the hardware level & yes, OS-software-side also.

Quite the improvement & I'd say we have a "respectable lot" here, machines-power-wise... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2006)

hey there ketxxx,are you a amd only ram master or can you get more from my D-930 too with some ram tweaks?.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> hey there ketxxx,are you a amd only ram master or can you get more from my D-930 too with some ram tweaks?.



I'll speak for him, based on personal experience: He, POGE, & Tatty One were invaluable to myself on this note/in this capacity (ram timing chains adjustments)... 



* They KNOW what they're doing!

APK


----------



## X800 (Aug 18, 2006)

OK now im back with my new rigg, x2 4800 and watercooling.Here are my new scores. =)


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

X800 said:


> OK now im back with my new rigg, x2 4800 and watercooling.Here are my new scores. =)



WoW... you're going to shove me out of the Top 10 "L33T" club my man... or, near to it!

(I believe I am just barely "hanging on" @ this point after your post now)



* I knew that turning others onto the software tuning tricks I do might do that: That is, IF the folks testing apply them, much as most of us have the memory tunings possible when o/c'ing! 

It will come @ my expense, but not @ the expense of the group.

(HOWEVER, I was NOT aware of what HydroCooled setups can do... now, we are ALL aware based on your results - thanks for them!)

You have the same CPU type I do, perhaps better RAM as well (not sure here), but you do show what HydroCooling gives you as an advantage (@ least potentially here, because I am assuming you have performed memory optimizations @ BIOS level, yes, or no??)

Try the software side as well, noted in the scorecharts @ the bottom... they do also make a diff. albeit not as large as hardware tuning can (never will most likely: Better hardware? There is NO substitute (& certainly NOT @ the performance level), not even in OS-side tuning!)

APK

P.S.=> X800, have you tried the software tricks noted @ the end of my posting of the scores? If not, do so... you WILL most likely gain another 6-12 points on your scores applying them (a few others here have, & have done so)... try it! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*Current scores on 08-15-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE, with x800's VASTLY improved score (15 point BOOST, via software side tunings)...



APK


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 18, 2006)

X800 said:


> OK now im back with my new rigg, x2 4800 and watercooling.Here are my new scores. =)



I think X800 has a dual core cpu.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 18, 2006)

Monday I'll be shooting for top 10


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> I think X800 has a dual core cpu.



Yes, he does... his init. test was NOT done w/ one, so I left it as was.



Now, I see that is NOT the case (after closer reading & your noting it): Consider it amended above!

APK

P.S.=> Man, I am JUST 'hanging on' now, to the top 10 category ranking... lol, & this is OK! 

We all gain by the forums' average going up, & I am also now losing my "leadership" in the ranking for my CPU-type group...  but, x800 made MY/OUR cpu-group avg. go up (one He & I are in), & that is FINE by me by all means!

This IS life, in the literally "FAST LANE", eh? apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> Monday I'll be shooting for top 10



You were the one guy I was afraid was going to knock me out... & you may still, if you do all the possible "tricks" @ the software/OS-side level I noted...

APK


----------



## X800 (Aug 18, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> I think X800 has a dual core cpu.


Yes you are quite right.Olny thing i canged was the cpu and cooling.
I think it could do more but my mem is not going over 250mhz=ddr500


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

X800 said:


> Yes you are quite right.Olny thing i canged was the cpu and cooling.
> I think it could do more but my mem is not going over 250mhz=ddr500



All corrected above, apparently & as far as I could see (with your guys' help/observations)... & thus, as is 'tradition' in this thread?

We will have to say this again, eh??

(LOL!)

*Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:*



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





APK


----------



## X800 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok for this score i did shutdown the firewall etc.  a little improvment.


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 18, 2006)

All i'm waiting on is my RMA'd memory... think though, the score i got was with a bad module


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

X800 said:


> Ok for this score i did shutdown the firewall etc.  a little improvment.



I see your sarcasm my man... lol!



* 15 points (nearly) is NOT a "small improvement" by ANY means... 

(& iirc, the MOST anyone here has gotten, implementing the software-side tunings possible I noted).

APK

P.S.=> The software side stuff works... & it seems, better on FASTER machines than it does on slower ones (makes total sense, cumulative effect in combinations w/ stuff like Ketxxx shows us how to do, hardware-side!)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 benchmark competition current scores on 08-18-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE OF THREAD FOR MIKELOPEZ NEW SCORE (81 points over previous, NICE!)

APK


----------



## X800 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hmm i did not use any software to gain points , just closed msn,firewall,icq,uguru,anti-virus soft and then run the bench...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

X800 said:


> Hmm i did not use any software to gain points , just closed msn,firewall,icq,uguru,anti-virus soft and then run the bench...



Then, you are starting to practice what is @ the end of the scores thread (services disablements & more)... 

Try it!

(Odds are, if the results of those who HAVE done so FULLY, stand for anything & they do... the results speak for themselves!)

Yes, odd are, you will gain more... it cannot hurt for you to attempt it as others have, trust me on that account!



APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

lol you forgot to change athlon 64 3200 on x800 to x2 4800  just btw oh and when the temp out here drops under 100F again ill run w/o all my extra shit on


----------



## pt (Aug 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol you forgot to change athlon 64 3200 on x800 to x2 4800  just btw oh and when the temp out here drops under 100F again ill run w/o all my extra shit on



my cpu now is at 27ºc,  it's a bit cold today so i guess in a few hours (3:00am) will be overcloking time


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol you forgot to change athlon 64 3200 on x800 to x2 4800



LOL! Naw... 

That's me the OS (as I multitask my daily etc.'s on my itinerary) just getting around to what you "subprograms" were instructed to do in the way of data gathering/corrections requests...Requests by the main CPU/Program thread (lol, me!): 

You finally found another error/abend, & thus? 

Well, I FINALLY am now free to finally get around to posting back YOUR data, as is/has been my duty in this system of operations, thusfar! 

(486 performance @ best guys... lol, come on, listen to AJAX above (lol!))...

So... that all said?

Well, since it's about computers? Then, when viewed from a multitasking system perspective??

It could be interpreted that way, yes????

lol... right back @ ya!



Anyhow...: Done!

* We all good now, people?

APK

P.S.=> If you find anymore technical violations like person's clock or CPU etc. &/or Merriam Webster style errors (blatant ones, misspellings etc. not grammar)?

Let me know... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 18, 2006)

Who want's to come to my house party tomorrow night?? We're having an AMD and nVIDIA bonfire...who's up for it???


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

poor casheti and his intel  not doing so well over there getting your dual core ass toasted by some old amd single cores  proves that amd aint done yet


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> poor casheti and his intel  not doing so well over there getting your dual core ass toasted by some old amd single cores  proves that amd aint done yet



LOL, oh man... the reply to this? It's gotta be good...



* Hey Casheti, now YOU've got someone busting you, as you have I when Tigger69 burns me on a score...

APK

P.S.=> As Bugs Bunny says, for me this evening? "That's all Folks!", because I am out myself this evening... & can't wait to see the "Casheti Classic" reply to the one I quote above later, lol, especially later... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2006)

lol@cashetti.you need to clock that 920 til its on its ass.

at least i am no.1 in the highest clock speed stakes.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2006)

ive hit 2.48ghz and will be posting my new score when i manage to get a screen pic off befor it bsod s loading my pic editor  i like psp x but it umm causes issues in stability


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

DOUBLE POST, sorry!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

MikeLopez,

TRIPLE POST, lol... had to recompute it exactly.

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

MikeLopez,

How'd you pull a 81.8++ point pop to the good off?

APK


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> MikeLopez,
> 
> How'd you pull a 81.8++ point pop to the good off?
> 
> APK



By raising the FSB 20mhz..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 19, 2006)

which means +140 mhz...hehe


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 19, 2006)

ket is not oblivious to the suffering of AMDers, on behalf of all that is good ket is coming to smite our enamies!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE WITH RECOMPUTED AVERAGES ACCOUNTING FOR MIKELOPEZ'S INCREASES IN ALL THE GROUPS HE IS A MEMBER OF... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ket is not oblivious to the suffering of AMDers, on behalf of all that is good ket is coming to smite our enamies!



We appear to have a "battle" on w/ in the CONROE ranks though, where GRI3F's rig is up against MikeLopez's... 

& once they hit those upper limits @ the hardware-side?

They may resort to those @ the software-side, to get to their TRUE "upper limits" for this test.



* So, until then, well... I wonder how high that is going to end up being though...?

(Ought to be fun to watch!)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ket is not oblivious to the suffering of AMDers, on behalf of all that is good ket is coming to smite our enamies!



Yea, well, I might as well mention this too:

Hey... I am about to be "smited" outta the top 10!



* "All good things come to an end..."

APK


----------



## Judas (Aug 19, 2006)

Here mine >>>


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Benchmark Test Current Standings/Score/Results on 08-19-2006*

Reposting To Last Page


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 19, 2006)

i tried a shot at 3065 but with 341x9 and my memory at ~280 mhz and some pretty strong settings..i saw a 2122 mem score but in the end i got a BSOD.damn...it would be a good one....


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> We appear to have a "battle" on w/ in the CONROE ranks though, where GRI3F's rig is up against MikeLopez's...
> 
> & once they hit those upper limits @ the hardware-side?
> 
> ...



I'm working on something  Don't worry, them Intel boys won't be feeling so smug ina while. My top secret project is looking promising but nothing is solid quite yet.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 19, 2006)

Formatting as son as ntl: internet disk get's here...(allow 14 days for delivery), DAMN! And I'm waiting for new MCE disks from my man, tigger...after format, I should be sweet


----------



## Judas (Aug 19, 2006)

I have new score with old score i had things running in back ground 
umm its at 2.7 ghz  not 2.4 ghz as it says on the list


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

Judas said:


> I have new score with old score i had things running in back ground
> umm its at 2.7 ghz  not 2.4 ghz as it says on the list



Quite the jump my man!

(Simply by using the tricks/tips/techniques for "software-side optimization" alone apparently)

Large gain, just by using what is noted @ the bottom of the score table thread report has worked for you as well:

1311-> 1418 is an amazing leap in & of itself (NEARLY A 100 POINT GAIN!!!)



(And, lol, it raises OUR group avg. (both entire team list, & your + my CPU group (Athlon64 x2 cpu users!)).

* I'm not one to complain about ANY of that, by any means...

APK

P.S.=> Speaking of OUR "cpu group": I sent randomperson the method for gaining on this test software-side, & if he implements that set of tips, he ought to drag us SOLIDLY into the 1400++ club as a GROUP, easily... we are close now, 3 points away only! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm working on something  Don't worry, them Intel boys won't be feeling so smug ina while. My top secret project is looking promising but nothing is solid quite yet.



Oh, I believe it: It's only a matter of time really, before most folks grab up newer/better systems than they have now... records - made to be broken, this is certain!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 19, 2006)

The secret to any system is knowing it well, not just GHz. I think I done a good job atproving that  when I had a wee stab  atSCM2, outpacing folk with faster chips


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 19, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Results/Standings on 08-19-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE TO ACCOUNT FOR pt INCREASED SCORE... apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 19, 2006)

tommorow 4 gig no matter what comes ARGH


----------



## cdawall (Aug 19, 2006)

judas hit ctrl+print screen (in the top row near f12) to get a in windows screen shot
edit then go into a pic editor and hit paste to get the shot


----------



## Judas (Aug 19, 2006)

Hehe.. yeah thanks     i did wonder how that works, was using my digi camera. I did not want to ask since i know how to oc my comp.But i did not know how to take a pic   






cdawall said:


> judas hit ctrl+print screen (in the top row near f12) to get a in windows screen shot
> edit then go into a pic editor and hit paste to get the shot


----------



## cdawall (Aug 19, 2006)

np judas just trying to help


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2006)

here is my result at 2700mhz cpu and 771mhz memory on stock cooler  






i still am in the same position anyway, probabily 'cause the memory


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 19, 2006)

not bad, theres a lot more to pull from that system though  shame ur mobo sucks for clocking options


----------



## pt (Aug 20, 2006)

here is one more, the last in a couple of weeks (going on vacation) at 2745mhz, 9x305, probabily the best at 4-4-4-12, at 306 it gave me a BSOD everytime i tried it, in two weeks i will try to do best
4th place in the AMD club


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

bastard...im gonna have to give one final push on this old "clunker" before i get my new stuff. was hoping to hold 4th till then


----------



## pt (Aug 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> bastard...im gonna have to give one final push on this old "clunker" before i get my new stuff. was hoping to hold 4th till then



you will probabily do better than me, it's only 9 points diference, and you're a better overclocker, you also have better memory


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

you have something i dont though, the extra cpu mhz. i think ill just reside in 5th for now anyway, hopefully i get my new stuff soon.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Current Standings/Scores/Results on 08-20-2006*

REMOVING CHART FOR ALPHAONE (new tester) ARRIVAL & HIS CONROE E6600 RESULT & REPOSTING RESULTS WITH HIS INCLUDED... apk


----------



## Judas (Aug 20, 2006)

I got new score >>>


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Judas said:


> I got new score >>>



Yes, & GOOD job - you drove our CPU-group's average to JUST UNDER 1400, the "magic mark" imo...

(& the list above is amended to reflect this accomplishment of yours also/of course!)



* Now, to get randomperson to do the test using the software-OS tuning tricks noted above, & we will ABSOLUTELY be well into the "1400++ club" as far as our Athlon64 x2 cpu group is concerned on its average score!

APK


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 20, 2006)

First run with everything running in the background so I'll update later running @ ~ 3.9 ~4.0GHz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> First run with everything running in the background so I'll update later running @ ~ 3.9 ~4.0GHz



Whoooosh... no doubt!



(& Yes, please DO run it later @ a higher o/c & DO PAY ATTENTION TO RUNNING THIS STUFF & TUNING YOUR SERVICES etc. FOR IT (has gotten folks here between 8-15 points to the good doing software-side tunings above & beyond hardware ones when they hit hardware o/c based limits (technique is noted @ bottom of scorechart)))... 

* Fact is, I'd strongly wager that you will probably take "top spot" honors in this test quite possibly in doing so, on all accounts (hardware o/c-side AND software/OS tuning side)... only Devious is IN YOUR WAY/FACE.

He MIGHT be a "wee bit" tough to beat, but if anyone has the machine for it? It's you, same CPU as he has...

APK

P.S.=> Thanks for taking the test, as I noted in the Super-PI 1.5 mod test we are doing here as well currently... 

Heh, I KNEW you'd be the one to shove me outta the 'top 10 club', lol, ah... 

Oh well! Nice while it lasted imo... & NICE TO MEET YOU (hell of a note to do it on though, lol, beating me out of the TOP 10 CHART as you have).

Anyhow, time to redo the chart to reflect your CURRENT results... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Current ScienceMark 2.0 test results/standings/scores on 08-20-2006*

REPOSTING ON LAST PAGE TO ADD NEWCOMER WOLVERINE AS WELL... apk


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 20, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Whoooosh... no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Alec§taar, I have a home rolled tweaked edition of XP on a seperate drive that I usually bench on so I'll update later with a very much revised score


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 20, 2006)

Hello I'm new here so here is my first post 

3700+ SD with 2x512MB Crucial Ballistix

2,8GHz 255x11 DDR510 2,5-2-2-6




2,8GHz 280x10 DDR560 2,5-3-3-7




3,0GHz 300x10 DDR600 3-3-3-9


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

not bad. go tweak some more


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll try but on AIR it's like there is a brick wall after 3,0GHz


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

who said anything about increasing cpu speed


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 20, 2006)

I know but I'd like to squeeze some more juice from it 
Ii'll play with RAM setup some more...


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 20, 2006)

good good, tweak them timings nice an tight


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*TELL ME IF ANYONE IS MISSING OR WRONG (thanks, I had to redo the ENTIRE LIST again)*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE... with corrections (lost last original "Final" list & had to redo entire thing from OLD chart (thank goodness, I would NOT want to do all the list/bold tags & averages by hand again)... apk


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 20, 2006)

U've got a typo there on the list.... my 3700+ @3,0GHz is 300x10 not 270x10


----------



## _33 (Aug 20, 2006)

-Wolverine- said:


> Hello I'm new here so here is my first post
> 
> 3700+ SD with 2x512MB Crucial Ballistix
> 
> ...



Here you go.  Some nice memory speeds my friend.  maybe Alec§taar will take note!  BTW a nice superPI 1M and 2M would be interesting! 28s in 1M and maybe 1m 5s in 2M ?

Alec§taar:  The divisor is readable from a program called A64Info.  BTW, I'm linking it here so you can download it.  Do like this gentlemen and use 3-3-3-8 but instead change the memory multi to get faster speeds, and then look at those scores jump up, just like this fantastic example.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

-Wolverine- said:


> U've got a typo there on the list.... my 3700+ @3,0GHz is 300x10 not 270x10



Please, just be patient my man! There's a "GOOD" (not good actually) reason for that err, & others: LOL, I actually LOST my last "final" list!

So, that said? Well, I had to redo them ALL from/by hand, albeit only partially because I had an OLD list I found via scanning thru the thread here along w/ folks scores I had to update because it was an OLD list!

(In other word? THIS not fun, & worse still is averages recomputation... but, lol, figured out a trick for that... iirc, distributive property holds on division, so I can just do the group averages, & AVERAGE those (rather than the "ALL" list one result @ a time, takes FOREVER!!!))

* So, thanks for being patient & thanks for telling me I messed up some (not the first time on this chart trust me)...

APK

P.S.=> 33, let me check the list & THANKS for that example... & the tool I had already, but leave link (others COULD use it too), I just have to redo the list period & double-check it (as I said above - redone TOTALLY by hand again)... ugh!

I will hold off on tweaks until later tonite OR, early a.m. because of colder ambients temps advantages, but WILL study that until or before then... thanks! apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 20, 2006)

(ich liebe dich)just partying^^


but you last loose my score 
here is the right one 

plz edit


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Done Gri3f & sorry about that!



"SHEET HAPPENZ!"

(& all that good stuff...)

APK

P.S.=> Anyhow, chart looks good afaik, but if ANY other errs are present? Please let me know... redoing averages now, but should be ok! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Results/Standings/Scores on 08-20-2006...*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE (appears ALL errors from my loss of my original list template have been corrected now, & we have an EVEN BETTER LIST out of it)... apk


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 20, 2006)

My spec should read:

(via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)

Thanks.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Done Mike... next?



(LOL!)

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 20, 2006)

Why has my score gone down?? I should have 926.55...please correct...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Why has my score gone down?? I should have 926.55...please correct...



I lost the list on an edit!

(Sorry man - my bad! I usually paste to notepad, & didn't... correcting now, on your score in your CPU category, in the overall group, & your CPU group average, & the ENTIRE GROUP AVG. too!)

* Thanks!

APK

P.S.=> How could I forget your score going up? It & Canuto's are 2 of you that did what is at the end of the scorechart & got GOOD gains out of it... ugh, man! I am losin' it today, lol... again, my apologies! 

ON ERRORS - Next...? apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank YOU!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Thank YOU!



"You're welcome YOU!"



APK

P.S.=> Next? lol... on my errors that is... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

ok now im gunna run this stupid thing @2.48ghz htt x3 ram @333mhz (will need to loosen timings methinks) maybe if im lucky it will be my score that raises us to the 1400 club as a forum  will post screenie asap (this is if the 100F+ temp outside allows me)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

well it is to hot to run @2.48ghz today will try agian later


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 20, 2006)

i was on party^^ so no news from me but i will get this f*** 4gig its annoing to me


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 20, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Results/Standings/Scores on 08-20-2006...*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE... as per usual! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

bump, i saw the thread move down 5 threads or so, and got a little worried


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> bump, i saw the thread move down 5 threads or so, and got a little worried



Well, I figure it this way: ALL GOOD THREADS MUST DIE SOMEDAY!



* I think each of us has pretty much "hit the wall" on how far we can take OUR cpu's & RAM here on this test... it's the newly appearing folks that stand a chance to "break into the mix" & all that, & they have - witness the new folks breaking into many 'top spots' on the charts in ALL categories.

(I got what I wanted personally out of this thread)

That, for me, was: 

1.) To see how my system "stacked up" vs. everyone's here (a forum FULL of hardware-fiends (meaning proficient)).

2.) To see how it stacked up FULLY 'cranked up' which you Ketxxx & a few others helped me in that capacity for learning more about it, & HOW to do it... 

3.) & lastly, to see how it performed vs. Intel's latest/greatest CONROE series!



* But, sooner or later? It has to end... maybe, this was it, our "last gasp" on this thread... @ least until temps drop in Fall/Winter, so we can MAYBE try for more then.

APK

P.S.=> I hope you all gained something by this... I have! Always loved competition too, because it makes YOU try harder to excel as well... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

NO! The thread must not die! I have a new puter to bring into the mix soon hopefully, so this thread MUST live!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> NO! The thread must not die! I have a new puter to bring into the mix soon hopefully, so this thread MUST live!



LOL... yea, maybe you're right!



* I thought it was dying the other day myself... & even stated it!

That is, until I figured out HOW to get a better score via various tricks you taught me, & ones I knew as well (softwares-side)...

Yes, all it takes, is one interested person to get this 'stack of kindling' burning into a roaring fire again!

(You're probably that person, because you'll have that new rig!)

APK

P.S.=> That is, until someone new rolls along, OR somehow, someone here with their current rig learns to get MORE outta it, this is a possible as well...

Anyhow/anyways: Did you know, this is the MOST viewed thread of "ALL TIME" here @ these forums, in the section it is in (one of the most popular probably in 'Overclocking & Cooling' imo)... but, there is a catch: 1/4th of the views are probably mine on edits of the chart & such, lol! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

lol  well, its still an all-timer  i vote STICKY!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lol  well, its still an all-timer  i vote STICKY!



I agree... 

(That way, if new folks come in? They'll see it, & yes, probably TRY it too! I know I would, because it's one of the FIRST things I do in forums is look for benchmarks/performance tests!)



* BUT, that remains to be seen, & is NOT in my power to control... nor, would I want it to be...

Anyhow/anyways - I thought about doing another test using Fresh Diagnose too!

(It is a very nice testing/benchmarking/analysis/diagnostics type of program, & free also! It is, imo @ least, MUCH like the one in SiSoft Sandra as well)

Still - eventually? I thought better of it, lol, because maintaining the chart here was not exactly a "cakewalk" @ times... heck, I thought I lost it today in fact, but got lucky, heck I am glad... thread's slowing down & I thought I lost the darn chart template for it!

APK

P.S.=> It was a LOT of fun, & randomperson, yourself, & I believe g12rxz have more to do on it, but are "held back" by various concerns, like failed portions of their systems being replaced, &/or other things from what they have said here & told me in "PM" & such, OR new systems coming etc. et al... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

ill twist w1zzis arm or poges to make it a sticky just u wait an see


----------



## DOM (Aug 21, 2006)

1073.35 score P4 HT 520 @ 3675ghz ram it on auto dont know how to put miss with it would like to know so i could be the one with the high score for p4's what my ram is at 
225mhz
7:6
4
4
4
11
14
can anyone help me?
oh yea how do you make at screen thing so i can post it


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

can u post more details?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 1073.35 score P4 HT 520 @ 3675ghz ram it on auto dont know how to put miss with it would like to know so i could the the one with the high score for p4's what my ram is at
> 225mhz
> 7:6
> 4
> ...



RAM-wise? Ketxxx, giorgos.th, POGE, 33, & Tatty One... 

(They are very helpful in that regard & KNOW what they're up to there imo @ least. There are others as well, but this bunch sticks out in my eyes @ least).



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh yea how do you make at screen thing so i can post it



Press the PRINT SCREEN key, then paste the image into an image editing program & resize it downward if need be (or, use the attached image tag others do here, I don't know the posting syntax, tags-wise, for that though myself).

APK

P.S.=> Apparently, a good free decent image editing program is InfranView... look it up & download + use it if you do NOT have another one... MsPaint might work but iirc, unless you added the filters for it (yes, this is possible online to get them free too & legal) you can't export to a tinier format like JPEG for instance... I know that MS-Office from XP & 2003 version "patch" MsPAINT.exe with those filters as well, so if you have office installed, mspaint.exe is as good as any pretty much for purposes like these! apk


----------



## DOM (Aug 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> can u post more details?



who me?lol like in my ram ? i put it like it has in the cpu-z


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

no i mean can u post screenies of what info everest reads for your memory stuff like that


----------



## DOM (Aug 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> no i mean can u post screenies of what info everest reads for your memory stuff like that


i got Irfan View 3.98 how does it work


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i got Irfan View 3.98 how does it work



I don't use it myself, I use PaintShop Pro 9 (Excellent)... so, I am not going to be of much use to you in this capacity!

(Perhaps start another thread to ask about it, because the folks that mentioned it to me, were ON these forums (when I posted an "Extra HUGE" photo once, & was too lazy to resize it, lol, & yes, I got "chastized" as well)).

* Anyhow/anyways - Sorry man...

APK

P.S.=> I sort of "pride myself" on knowing a great deal of softwares, especially outta the freeware/shareware circuit... but, this one you have me on! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Results/Standings/Scores on 08-21-2006...*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE/LAST POST ON PAGE WITH UPDATED RESULTS REFLECTING ACE80's NEW 3.64ghz 4++ point score increase, & Alpha0ne taking over "THE" topspot over Devious... apk


----------



## DOM (Aug 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> no i mean can u post screenies of what info everest reads for your memory stuff like that



 i had to lower the cpu and ram, it did'nt want to boot. post ScienceMark 2.0 score tomorrow got to go to work


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 21, 2006)

Updated SM score with Vcore set @ 1.485V in bios, still a lot left 

*2223.24* | alpha0ne | E6600 @ 9x434 = 3.9GHz | Asus P5WDH | 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400*HZ*


----------



## ace80 (Aug 21, 2006)

Horray, 4 pt increase over initial run!! Trying to break the 1100 barrier for the p4 club.
Haven't posted on this thread much, been busy lately but got a couple of days off now, so gonna fiddle with timings and such and break that wall.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Standings on 08-21-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE WITH UPDATED RESULTS... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 21, 2006)

Somebody sell me an Athlon for £30


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 21, 2006)

you dont need an Athlon,you need a mobo.hehe..


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

Alpha0ne's score - outright wild imo.



* I knew he'd take top-spot, & said it to him once I saw his Super-Pi 1.5 mod test score... just had a feeling!

APK

P.S.=> An increase on ace80's part as well has our sum total "average" over 1400++ for the forums testers here no less, very good imo... 

*HOWEVER:*

I do question HOW I am arriving @ the sum total group testers avg. mark (see description above)!

I.E.-> I don't think distributive properties are accurate or "possible/valid" by averaging the averages of each CPU group as I did... but, sure saves me TIME doing it, but is imo, unfortunately NOT completely accurate!

(Mainly because coming up w/ the group averages is quick & less entries, & only leaves me with 6 group averages, to average for the ENTIRE test group average - yes, I am lazy & Windows Calc.exe is a PAIN to mouse in decimal points, lol)!

So, that all said? Is me being "lazy" & doing that, erroneous/inaccurate??

I think so... 

The 'average of CPU group averages' is NOT the "group average"... 

I suspected this but, let it slide (to save time for me personally).

Does anyone want to recompute the group average above by doing all 31 tester's entries & see if there is a deviation from the figure I arrived @ using the 6 group CPU-type averages instead? 

It would test that properly, one way or another... 

*E.G.-> I just got 1391.20* but, that was prior to ace80's getting 2 more points too, below, so, lol... so much for THAT figure!

EDIT PART - 1391.28 average of ALL 31 scores above, after ace's new score below.

(This is obviously not same as averaging the CPU-type group averages) 

That was for the average of those 31 tests above, adding together ALL 31 tester's scores & dividing the total BY 31 (the proper way, but longer to do)

So - can anyone verify this figure I arrived @ so we can check if it is proof that averages of the CPU-type group averages is NOT the same as a TRUE average?

Thanks!

(Don't blame you if you DON'T want to take the time to do this... it IS a pain, I will warn anyone of that ahead of time... still, would be good to get a "2nd opinion" on here!)

apk


----------



## ace80 (Aug 21, 2006)

Another 2 pts gained, come on!!


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 21, 2006)

I added all 31 scores and the avg. is *1391.277*.  The total amount of points is 43129.6.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> I added all 31 scores and the avg. is *1391.277*.  The total amount of points is 43129.6.



Thank you Mike, I needed a second on that... I rounded up the first 7 to the right of the decimal point, based on the latter one being past 5 & all that, so it turns to .28...

Glad I checked on this... distributive properties do NOT apply as I thought they would not here... via my being blatantly/admittedly lazy & wanting to save time here.

By using the average of the group by CPU type averages, I was "off" & pretty much suspected it, lol... 

Ah well! So much for 'shortcutting' things... I am surprised nobody caught this before I did actually. It's basically algebraic in nature, some stats I guess. I think it's rules I was aware of in my past actually, academically, haunting me here & I had to check on it.

* Means more work calculating it, but oh well! I'd rather do a BIT more work, than be inaccurate.

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 21, 2006)

god dammit i moved down another stupid ddr266


----------



## ace80 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just found another few points and scraped through the 1100 mark, yippee!!

How many processes have all you guys managed to slim down to, while running the app?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 21, 2006)

hey could we get a screen shot just hit ctrl+print scrn when you finish it would help a LOT


----------



## ace80 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry about that, forgot to attach the screenie


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Just found another few points and scraped through the 1100 mark, yippee!!
> 
> How many processes have all you guys managed to slim down to, while running the app?



See above @ the bottom of the scores post below (reposted w/ your new data)... 

Down to 5 here, have to restart them to get online though (but, all are plug & play that I stop so, it works out).



* I take it my "technique" is working for you then, in combination with increases in FSB etc.?

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Current ScienceMark 2.0 Standings/Results on 08-21/2006*

REPOSTING TO BOTTOM to account for g12rxz new score... apk


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 22, 2006)

#11


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

Show me your CPU-z memory timings screen please... & what type of RAM it is (DDR-400 vs. DDR-600 etc. type stuff)

I am looking for better RAM, & that Patriot stuff you have (just checked your profile)? Looks very good!

* Thanks - because when I buy? I want to see what timings to use on higher end RAM like that (that patriot brand is up there in my choices is why)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

REPOSTING TO FIRST PAGE OF THREAD, PER URLYIN'S SUGGESTION TO DO SO (good one)... apk


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 22, 2006)

timings are 4-4-4-12 cause my motherboard is shit and i cant loosen them.  I'd like to take a moment to warn people against the ECS KA3 MVP V1.0A (extreme) (latest bios too).  Very bad board to overclock/raisevoltage/tweak.  I can't raise memory voltage or it wont post, cant drop htt speed, cant raise htt voltage, cant go above 1.35 volts for the processor, cant lock pci clocks, POS.  Possibly returning to go for an nV5xx series single card mobo just cause i'm tired of the hassles this thing is giving me, and theres no other ati mobos out there worth buying.  As for giving you a cpu-z... i've had a long day ... very long, very bad.  at the moment i really dont care.  sorry.


----------



## ace80 (Aug 22, 2006)

> I take it my "technique" is working for you then, in combination with increases in FSB etc.?


Yes, the technique definatly helps, along with the various optimization guides you've posted in other threads, all been applied to this system (well the one's i feel comfortable with anyway), still reading and gaining valuable knowledge doing so.  

The runs i've posted sofar have been with about 25 processes, still got to do a run with no AV and other security processes running, so that should gain some points.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> timings are 4-4-4-12 cause my motherboard is shit and i cant loosen them.  I'd like to take a moment to warn people against the ECS KA3 MVP V1.0A (extreme) (latest bios too).  Very bad board to overclock/raisevoltage/tweak.  I can't raise memory voltage or it wont post, cant drop htt speed, cant raise htt voltage, cant go above 1.35 volts for the processor, cant lock pci clocks, POS.  Possibly returning to go for an nV5xx series single card mobo just cause i'm tired of the hassles this thing is giving me, and theres no other ati mobos out there worth buying.



It doesn't sound like it is for overclockers, or @ least not heavy o/c'ers... still, your score increase (again) is pretty impressive.

I know I'll need better RAM to beat what I got for instance, because my mobo can do the job, but my RAM can't (& I had some of the "best" here try to get me past my o/c & they almost always universally say "get better RAM" etc.)... 

This is why I asked the question I did above about your Patriot RAM, because everyone that uses that stuff seems to do well on overclocks, regardless of their mobo (even restricted like you are by yours, you did very well imo @ least)!

Then  - I have to "grill" Ketxxx some now as well because he knows Mushkin stuff very well also.



g12rxz said:


> As for giving you a cpu-z... i've had a long day ... very long, very bad.  at the moment i really dont care.  sorry.



Man, you know what? I hear/feel you, completely, in regards to yesterday... was NOT a "good day" for me either bro', it got me really DOWN!



* BUT, today is a new day, & I am 'kicking it off right', right now, w/ a NICE cup of hot coffee & some posting here!

(Thanks for info. man!)

APK

P.S.=> Have a nice day today! apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Yes, the technique definatly helps, along with the various optimization guides you've posted in other threads, all been applied to this system (well the one's i feel comfortable with anyway), still reading and gaining valuable knowledge doing so.



Good! That's why I put them out for others to try/use... 

When I see folks getting increased scores on things using them, it makes it worth it (it was many hours of work, testing, & researches over the past decade or more) & is living recorded evidence that it DOES work... the bottom-line!

I've had people from sites like 'the great arstechnica' say "cutting services is dumb/stupid" etc. & yet, proofs like yours & others in this thread show QUITE the reverse.

Same with another site called "XP Myths"... 

Folks @ XP Myths (Andrew K & another called MasterTech) are not exactly my "pals" online & neither are the folks @ arstechnica!

(This ALL goes back a LONG ways, circa 2001 onwards, & a "feud online" more or less, but I don't bug them OR go to their forums, but they still (lol) try to put me down on their forums to this very day (gee, I wonder WHO got "the better" of whom))

They have, however, chased me to other forums & such starting with me (guys like MasterTech, Jeremy Reimer, Jay Little, & a few others who go online via various pseudonyms they write under & change, constantly, lol)!

To their points? Well, I simply put up VERIFIABLE evidences to the contrary, & run them off, everytime AND then they are left only with calling me names & such!

(Ad-Hominum attacks & just what I want to see when all is said & done vs. verifiable facts I put out, like this evidence of yours here in increased scores on benchmark tests).

WELL... Call me ALL the names you wish? I will just use verifiable facts as my defender... that's all!

Yes... it's pretty easy to do: Especially when you deal with people that cannot think for themselves imo (& only spit back what they read online)

The "XP Myths" site folks (Andrew K) post that to THIS VERY DAY, that cutting services is dumb/stupid, & also that ramdisk pagefile.sys placement is bad too... not on hardware SSD's like I have!

Plus, IF you have over 4gb of RAM? It is a practical use of the "excess" RAM above 4gb as well (no process in Win32 via its API can claim more than 4gb & this includes the memory mgt. of the OS itself as well). 

You can use boot.ini switches to alter the 50/50 split of the 4gb total VM address space to 3gb/1gb (rather than the default 2gb OS/ 2gb apps) given to the OS (for mgt. purposes) & apps, but nothing more for THIS test.

Yet, no matter what "the great arstechnica" &/or XP Myths websites say? Heh, the results here (and elsewhere online where I tuned folks into this) show QUITE otherwise.

I.E.-> Why run things you don't use that suck up CPU cycles for things you actually DO use? Only makes sense. Do you go waving your arms around during your day, when you don't need to be? Takes up energy you could be applying to tasks you actually NEED to do is why... common sense.



ace80 said:


> The runs i've posted sofar have been with about 25 processes,



Man, you CAN do better, if you cut it down... again, I can be down to 5 of them, but it took me some time to figure out which ones & such (due to the fact SOME services depend on others & some services are actually needed to, for instance, get online & be secured as well - I will note these for you).

Once you get the right "mix" down? You'll do better here & probably in ALL else... some stuff you need running though to get online for instance (DHCP client, your firewall, etc.), so keep it in mind when you stop them... 

Above all:

DO NOT USE DISABLED ON A SERVICE'S STARTUP VALUE, until you KNOW you don't need it. Use MANUAL @ first, reboot, test if you can get online, & then keep testing until you 'pare it down to the bare essentials' & all that.

Takes some time & testing is all... much like doing RAM timings I guess!



ace80 said:


> still got to do a run with no AV and other security processes running, so that should gain some points.



It will.



* Good luck!

APK


----------



## ace80 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, i've just done a run on a diagnostic startup via msconfig with about 10 processes running, i then went back into msconfig and choose normal startup, when it rebooted its now asking me to activate windows because of hardware changes. 
I've used msconfig in the past to problem solve startup programs but this has never happened. 
Correct me if i'm wrong but does it have anything to do with the BOOT.INI file, as now the modified boot.ini file is greyed out in msconfig and i think this is what i was using before.

I should be ok to just re-activate shouldn't i ?
Any help much appreciated.
Advise me to start a new thread if necessary.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Ok, i've just done a run on a diagnostic startup via msconfig with about 10 processes running,



There you go: You chopped it MORE than in 1/2 already... less processes chopping away @ CPU cycles this test could use!

And, your score went up, again (as it should have for the simple reason noted above).



ace80 said:


> i then went back into msconfig and choose normal startup, when it rebooted its now asking me to activate windows because of hardware changes.
> I've used msconfig in the past to problem solve startup programs but this has never happened.



This is part of WHY I recommended using services.msc instead...



ace80 said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but does it have anything to do with the BOOT.INI file, as now the modified boot.ini file is greyed out in msconfig and i think this is what i was using before.



It might - I never mess with that file, unless I am doing "debugged bootups" because that file has a TON of switches possible in it...



ace80 said:


> I should be ok to just re-activate shouldn't i ?



Yes, absolutely do... you really do NOT have to be messing w/ that file @ all for the purposes of what we are doing, HERE, now.



ace80 said:


> Any help much appreciated.



Show me a screenprint of your:

1.) services.msc

&

2.) Taskmgr.exe PROCESSES tab screen.

I will walk thru them with you, & cut you to a bare minimum (doing this with you can help others, it is worth doing in THIS thread because of that imo @ least).



ace80 said:


> Advise me to start a new thread if necessary.



Nope, we can do this, here & now, right here... get me those screenprints.



* Like Leonardo DeCaprio said while playing the role of Howard Hughes in the film "The Aviator", after setting the world airspeed record (but crashing because he got "too into it" & ran outta gas)?

"She'll go FASTER!"

APK

P.S.=> We ARE going to get your rig "well into the 12's" when we are done I am guessing, via this method & your FSB boosts + RAM timings tweaking will take it the rest of the way... apk


----------



## ace80 (Aug 22, 2006)

Cheers alec, i never mess with the boot.ini file either, i guess must have selected origonal by accident. The machine was a HP origonally so when i changed the mobo it freaked, guess by reloading the origonal file it thinks i've done it again.

services and taskmanager screens attached. Thanks again.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Cheers alec, i never mess with the boot.ini file either, i guess must have selected origonal by accident.



That's OK - I cannot remember WHO said it, but it was a FAMOUS "brainiac" type:

"Genius is making mistakes. 1000's of them, & faster than others do, until you hit the RIGHT answers"

I definitely ascribe to THAT one. More than just on computers. Still, never hurts to ask others their views on things, but it is a matter of whether it applies to YOU, & how YOU USE YOUR MACHINE, really... & if it applies to that.



ace80 said:


> services and taskmanager screens attached. Thanks again.



*Ok then... here we go (DONE):*

USING SERVICES.MSC, right-click on these processes & using the PROPERTIES submenu popup menu item, stop them (don't alter startup types until you KNOW which you need, & do NOT need - there is a DEPENDENCIES tab in services.msc right click on processes properties page, it CAN help you understand how some of them "interrelate with one another" too, do look @ it while I edit this):

*THESE YOU CAN STOP (possibly permanently, depending on what they do & IF your OS or APPS need them):*

AVG Email Scanner (AVG AntiVirus needs this for email virscans)
PC Tools Spyware (PC Tools program needs this for malware scans)
Print Spooler (needed for printing/faxing)
Security Center (not sure WHAT needs this, I have not seen this one before on Win2k3 Server)
Shell Hardware Detection (Explorer.exe GUI shell starts this one up)
System Event Notification
System Restore Service (If you use RESTORATION points, you need this)
Task Scheduler (boottime XP file optimization & other processes use this for PERIODIC work)
Themes (self-explanatory - especially if you use XP's "candy-coated" lifesavers candy roll look)
Windows Audio (Multimedia apps use this start it IF you need sound)
Wireless Zero Config (wireless networking uses this)

*FOR A HOME LAN, these can affect that badly (keep them enabled if you do a home LAN):*

Tcp/IP NetBIOS helper (If you use Client for Microsoft Networks, you need this)
Computer Browser ("")
Server
Workstation



* To get back online, after this "radical tuning"? You will have to reactivate these services (right clicking on them to start/stop them via their properties page from the popup menu you will see), in THIS order:

*STOP THESE, but: You'll need these started again after test is done, to get online again:*

COM+ Event System (hold off on this one when you stop others because, stopping SOME services will restart it, do it FIRST on reactivating them though)
Windows Mgt. Instrumentation
Application Layer Gateway (needed for SOME XP Firewall setups, others not)
Network Connections (needed for SOME XP Firewall setups & manipulating local connections, others not)
Network Location Awareness (you can actually set this to MANUAL startup type)
DNS Client (you can actually set this to MANUAL startup type)
DHCP Client (needed to get online)
CryptoGraphic Services (needed for online security, remember that)
Protected Storage (needed for online security, remember that)
Windows Firewall (needed for online security, remember that)
Windows Defender (needed for online security, remember that)

(Some of these Windows Server 2003 (what I use) has, some not, but that SHOULD be the correct restart order. If they "yell" @ you? Look @ that DEPENDENCIES screen I noted earlier, & start the services other services depend on, first!)

By the way?? YOU CAN ALSO STOP EXPLORER.EXE as well & use Ctrl+Alt+Del to summon taskmgr.exe again (to get your desktop GUI shell back) using taskmgr.exe's FILE menu, RUN submenu item.

That's to restart it when done doing this test (helps a LOT, explorer.exe is one busy app & eats CPU + I/O massively).

APK

P.S.=> Ok, done... stop those using services.msc, & then, we will look @ taskmgr.exe! Once we are done THERE? Run your test!

(Try to use taskmgr.exe rightclick on ScienceMark2.exe too for CPU priority (HIGH, ABOVENORMAL LOW, NORMAL, BELOWNORMAL etc. & if you have a single core/single CPU machine? STEER CLEAR OF REALTIME))

HIGH CPU priority can be good, because that DOES help for a point or two as well

(BUT, can get 'touchy' if you are at an EXTREMELY HIGH o/c near limit of what your system will take, some apps do NOT like that either - keep that in mind!) apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 22, 2006)

alec just looked at the reposted score list, why u using my old score ??

my latest was 1577.41, i aint retried upping that yet, taking a small break so i can play some games, but ill be back 

here was the screeny again incase you couldnt find the post..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

mandelore said:


> alec just looked at the reposted score list, why u using my old score ??



Ah, yea, sorry about that!

The other day, while editing/redoing the list? 

Typically, I paste it into notepad.exe while I do it, & that run? I did not, & lost it when the contents of the clipboard here were filled w/ other data (accident)... I had to nearly redo the ENTIRE list, by hand, & did miss a few.

I asked folks to correct me where appropriate, as you have, thanks.

See a few pages back, you will see what I mean...



mandelore said:


> my latest was 1577.41, i aint retried upping that yet, taking a small break so i can play some games, but ill be back



I am sure you will... IF you try what I am walking ace80 thru? You'll get better scores, almost guaranteed (especially on a "monster machine" like you run!): Others here have so far a few times, even if they only PARTIALLY do what I am walking ace80 thru above.

APK

P.S.=> List is now edited, done, thanks (I will recalc the avg.s later, once I am done helping ace80 "tune" his rig for this test, & quite possibly better permanent performance also)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80: How's it going?

By the way?? YOU CAN ALSO STOP EXPLORER.EXE as well & use Ctrl+Alt+Del to summon taskmgr.exe again (to get your desktop GUI shell back) using taskmgr.exe's FILE menu, RUN submenu item.

That's to restart it when done doing this test (helps a LOT, explorer.exe is one busy app & eats CPU + I/O massively).



* My list above for you is done... go @ it, & if you have any hassles (you may initially until we trim you down for how YOU use your system (especially if on a home LAN))?

Just ask... we can fix anything here, easily!

APK

P.S.=> On taskmgr.exe use here & the list I had you put out? We need to do the services.msc part first, & THEN, we can hit/terminate any other processes that are 'cutting into cpu cycles' this benchmark could potentially use instead... apk


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't want to take the thread off topic but was curious what some the guys were getting in Sandra CPU arithmatic scores, especially the oced sandys that are running at 3Ghz ... I'm getting around 20k on the oced opteron 175 

Great Job Alec...   maybe next time you should keep the scores on the first page.. that way you don't have to keep posting to update the scores... nice job everyone


----------



## ace80 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, just done a run with some of the things u've mentioned, unfortunatly i had to tone down the overclock as you said, got a bit touchy, gained a few more points but not enough to beat my high score.
Gf just txt me and i've totally forgotten about a mates birthday   , so got to pop out and get something for him.
Gonna try out everything u mentioned and test to see what i need and what i dont, more than enough to keep me busy for a while.  
Just thought i'd mention that i'm on a wireless network at home but i dont do file sharing and stuff across it, the only thing it is used for is the printer.

Thanks again alec, hopefully others can benifit from whats been discussed sofar...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Don't want to take the thread off topic but was curious what some the guys were getting in Sandra CPU arithmatic scores, especially the oced sandys that are running at 3Ghz ... I'm getting around 20k on the oced opteron 175



I don't "do" SiSoft Sandra as it is not freeware, but instead use a tool called Fresh Diagnose which is VERY similar in nature & FREE!



Urlyin said:


> Great Job Alec...



Well, it works, & that's the "bottom-line" here, to get our forums avg. scores WAY up... & partially, it has by helping folks already IN our tests here, to get higher scoring!

Heh, & showing others this "trick" has gotten me "booted" from our "Top 10 Club" by testers like Tigger69, X800, possibly others too!

(Canuto & others like Ace80 have gotten better scores by it, but their CPU's are not in "same league" as myself & others mentioned with faster CPU's &/or Memory, or HydroCooling like X800 uses (same CPU as mine, 20 point better than my score, & probably better RAM on his end also))... 

Still, point is: IT WORKS! Not just for this test either, but PERMANENTLY, if/when you find the services mix you need running ALL THE TIME &/or apps in your startup group(s) &/or RUN areas of the REGISTRY & win.ini file etc.

BUT, that is the price paid is all & I knew it'd come @ my expense/standing in the scores chart I keep here for us to use/refer to, & especially for folks who in my case, were near to my score or better even, increasing them all the more... 

Showing this trick (in its FULL possible tuneup method down to the last service/background app process):

Well, imo @ least, it's payback (this technique) to guys like Ketxxx, POGE, Tatty One, giorgos.th, 33 + others for teaching ME the 'fine art' of overclocking.

Just "getting square with the house", settling the debt, more-or-less is all.

(VERY IMPORTANT IN MY BOOK - do unto others)



Urlyin said:


> maybe next time you should keep the scores on the first page.. that way you don't have to keep posting to update the scores... nice job everyone



Point taken, & good one... I will probably do it THAT way!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Ok, just done a run with some of the things u've mentioned, unfortunatly i had to tone down the overclock as you said, got a bit touchy, gained a few more points but not enough to beat my high score.



Keep @ it, you will... your previous high thru cutting services may be TOUGH to beat is all. At this point? It appears you are ONLY "fine tuning" what you already did doing this partially.



ace80 said:


> Gf just txt me and i've totally forgotten about a mates birthday   , so got to pop out and get something for him.



Do that - "real life outside of the Matrix" here? Is just that, real. Take care of it.



ace80 said:


> Gonna try out everything u mentioned and test to see what i need and what i dont, more than enough to keep me busy for a while.



That's the MAIN idea: To find ONLY WHAT YOU NEED TO BE RUNNING, services & apps-wise, for all other things you do that are CPU &/or Memory intensive (other I/O too).



ace80 said:


> Just thought i'd mention that i'm on a wireless network at home but i dont do file sharing and stuff across it, the only thing it is used for is the printer.



The wireless config service MIGHT be one you need. This is how you find out.



ace80 said:


> Thanks again alec, hopefully others can benifit from whats been discussed sofar...



Right, that IS the idea...



APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2006)

Urlyin in sandra 2007 i get ~11K with my sandy at 3.0 ghz.


----------



## IluvIntel (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is my score.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

IluvIntel said:


> Here is my score.



Aha! Another new person for this test, WITH A CONROE!



* Consider it added to scorechart in minutes (chart's now on 1st page of thread, per Urlyin's suggestion above to do so)... DONE!

You have single-handedly raised our ENTIRE GROUP AVERAGE over the 1400 mark, thanks!

APK


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 22, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> I don't "do" SiSoft Sandra as it is not freeware



Alec ... the lite version is and your x2 should score up 17k-20k as well... goes back to your dual core discussion in another thread.. 



			
				giorgos th. said:
			
		

> Urlyin in sandra 2007 i get ~11K with my sandy at 3.0 ghz.



Thks Gio ... makes me want to break out the Dothan .. lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Alec ... the lite version is and your x2 should score up 17k-20k as well... goes back to your dual core discussion in another thread..



Ok, cool, I was NOT aware of that... 

*QUESTION:* 

What does the "LITE" version lack, offhand if you can recall this, over the FULL model?

(Just curious)



APK

P.S.=> EDIT PART - for the heck of it, got a URL for d/l we can paste here for our reference? Thanks man, & chart is on 1st page of thread per your suggestion... apk


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> Thks Gio ... makes me want to break out the Dothan .. lol


i wish i had this baby with a 2x256 pair of old bh-5........i`d kick the shit out of them...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i wish i had this baby with a 2x256 pair of old bh-5........i`d kick the shit out of them...



giorgos.th, been meaning to ask you about that RAM... who makes that bh-5 & where would I find it to buy some?

Been looking STRONGLY @ Patriot RAM, & will badger Ketxxx on Mushkin later, once I get more data from YOU, on those.



(You speak well of them - enthusiastically no less, so, MUST be good stuff!)

* Thanks for info. MAINLY because 2x256mb WILL be what I am after for THIS rig!

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2006)

here is an example of bh-5.eventhough they are UTT,i`ve read that they tend to die with a lot of volts over the time..


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 22, 2006)

original Winbond BH5 is impossible to buy new because it's EOL
U can find Winbond UTT but it's not as good as original bh5

But U can find it and buy used...

I had 2x512MB of GeIL UltraX (Winbond UTT + Brainpower PCB) while I had 3000+ Venice
and it was pretty good
@3,6v it ran 260 @1,5-2-2-4


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 22, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i wish i had this baby with a 2x256 pair of old bh-5........i`d kick the shit out of them...



Don't count them out so quickly... based on raw cpu power it won out over my Dual core Operton.. I only switched over because I wanted PCI-E... 

The BH-5 wouldn't make much of a diff with the mem you have now... I have some OCZ GX with the newer BH-5 and the tighter timings could not beat out the bandwidth I'm getting at DDR600 that the Gskill gives me at 1:1 ...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2006)

i`m getting 7480 mb/s in sandra 2007 at ~280 mhz 3-4-4-7 1T with my UCCC.
the bh-5 are just for benches..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

Urlyin said:


> I have some OCZ GX with the newer BH-5 and the tighter timings could not beat out the bandwidth I'm getting at DDR600 that the Gskill gives me at 1:1 ...



OCZ, Geil, GSkill, Mushkin, Patriot, & WinBond Bh-5...



* Just making post & "bookmarking/favoritizing" this post for reference for myself in the future WHEN I go buy better RAM here (I need it).

APK

P.S.=> I think it is going to be one of the MOST difficult purchases I will ever make!

No... not on costs, but on performance decision making... ugh! Oh well... 

Thoughts on each type/oem mentioned, gents? apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2006)

i think i got my mem bandwidth to 9000mb/s.i will do the cpu test l8r and post it along with my mem.i'm gonna use the lite.tho' i usually use a cr**ked version.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2006)

you`ve got DDR2 tiger.....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2006)

yes,its patriot pc7200(ddr2-900) eased latency 5.5.5.15@2.3v at 450/900mhz

heres some pics,old ones tho'


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 22, 2006)

IluvIntel said:


> Here is my score.



Nice score Rodney


----------



## -Wolverine- (Aug 22, 2006)

The most realistic Everest was 2,5 Home when We talk about real mem bandwidht
3,0+ show pretty high scores... allmost near theoretical speed (bandwidht) but OK

here is my old score with DDR in 3,0 version tho





EDIT: BTW this is a bit OT


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Nice score Rodney



Aha, I knew guys were doing that: Networking w/ people they knew from other forums w/ FAST rigs to take this test of ours... good!



(It's one of the things that I truly MAINLY wanted to see @ least - against non-o/c'd CONROES (which I & others CAN & HAVE beaten here) & also "cranked up ones" via software & hardware 'tweaks/tunings' (which we LOSE MASSIVELY to, Intel's got a winner in these, bigtime).

* Where do you guys know one another from (assuming forums, IRC, OR IM stuff), & how'd you get wind of our test here?

APK


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 22, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Aha, I knew guys were doing that: Networking w/ people they knew from other forums w/ FAST rigs to take this test of ours... good!



I did'nt even know he was a member here till tonight, we are both members @ i4memory.com who "compete" on a friendly basis........sometimes


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 22, 2006)

competition is nice..when it`s fair.
so,we must exclude conroes out of the test...hehehe...


----------



## ace80 (Aug 22, 2006)

Cheers for the help earlier alec, doing what u suggested i've trimmed down my running processes to 23 for normal use, keeping full functionality, it had a huge impact on commitment charge too.
Its unfortunate i have to have the printer attached as it needs 2 services to run on the network, i never use it, only the gf for her course work. Its one of those huge multifunction devices, so its not like i can hide out of the way and get it out when she needs it.

attached new taskmgr screen

Thanks again


----------



## mandelore (Aug 22, 2006)

Hay i was wondering alec, could you maybe edit a post on the first page to link to the posts where you give the advice etc, to maybe save peeps from having to wade through our ever increasing amounts of posts, god it took me ages to find where i last posted hahaha, just a thought


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> I did'nt even know he was a member here till tonight, we are both members @ i4memory.com who "compete" on a friendly basis........sometimes



Ah, I see... cool!

(I too, have my "nemesis" here in Tigger69 mainly, lol... quite the battle thru this thread in fact with he & I switching places every other week in placements!)

Bring your friends. The "more-the-merrier" I say...



* Even though it makes doing the ALL average a hassle, lol, it's worth it!

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Hay i was wondering alec, could you maybe edit a post on the first page to link to the posts where you give the advice etc, to maybe save peeps from having to wade through our ever increasing amounts of posts, god it took me ages to find where i last posted hahaha, just a thought



Done earlier today in fact ("Great Minds Think Alike" lol!)

(It is @ the bottom of the scorechart (on first page of this thread now, per Urlyin's suggestion, in summary & later, points to EXAMPLE that ace80 & I are working on currently/now/work-in-process))...

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Cheers for the help earlier alec, doing what u suggested i've trimmed down my running processes to 23 for normal use, keeping full functionality, it had a huge impact on commitment charge too.
> Its unfortunate i have to have the printer attached as it needs 2 services to run on the network, i never use it, only the gf for her course work. Its one of those huge multifunction devices, so its not like i can hide out of the way and get it out when she needs it.
> 
> attached new taskmgr screen
> ...



Ok, excellent... good deal! Yes, commit charge is how much RAM is currently "committed" with data, & has its cells charged (that is how I understand it, & counts for VM on pagefile.sys too (all RAM to these OS is VM (virtual memory)).

You use less? That also decreases, along w/ other I-O performed as well, which in turn allows processes & services you DO use, more CPU time.

*MOST COMMON-SENSE THING IN THE WORLD imo @ least!*



Working on it now, give me time to post DONE here -> (DONE)

*USING TASKMGR.EXE right-click on process popup menu, STOP these:*

TPUCapture.exe
sdhelp.exe
avgemc.exe
MsMPEng.exe
swdoctor.exe
avgcc.exe
ATITool.exe (sorry W1zz!)
uGuru_Event_Receiver.exe
RegMech.exe (I do a BETTER regcleaner, guaranteed, than this one, ask Solaris17)
MSASCui.exe
uGuru.exe
spoolsvc.exe (for printing/faxing, you can stall it using services.msc temporarily & restart later if needed)

(Some of those, you MAY need, but that is up to you (as I am NOT 100% sure what some of those are (custom services for apps YOU use, which you know better than I do on that note, they ARE your apps, not mine, on YOUR system))).

* There is your FINAL stage & starting point now that you have already cut back on services used via services.msc earlier...

*REMEMBER:*

When testing OR gaming?

YOU CAN EVEN STOP YOUR EXPLORER.EXE GUI DESKTOP SHELL TOO (massive I/O & cpu time stealer, constantly paging is why (noteable via pagefaults column in taskmgr.exe IF you make it visible for the PROCESSES TAB)).

You can restart it via taskmgr.exe File menu, RUN submenu, when done testing (along w/ other apps etc et al)

APK

P.S.=> Good luck! Even though you are NEAR your highscore & are having trouble passing it?

This should help IMMENSELY for increasing your score on ScienceMark 2.0 & other benchmarks tests!

(If not permanently once you figure out what you need to be running in the background in the way of services &/or apps... simply by "not running around waving your arms around all day" & instead using that energy for tasks you ACTUALLY DO! Like games!)... apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah cool, hehehe, well if i was quicker off the mark id had made a good suggestion  thnx for fixin me score btw. 

Id like to see my score with just 5 processes running, think the max i got usin msconfig was 10, so i smell a few points extra there, Id "love" to break the 1600 point mark..

Just thinkin the first time i ran sciencemark2 i got  1200 points, just goes to show how much fiddling with ram timings and taskmanager helps, a whole 377ish points increase


----------



## mandelore (Aug 22, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> summary & later, points to EXAMPLE that ace80 & I are working on currently/now/work-in-process))



cool, ill check it out when I get the time to cook my ram some more, think Ill try the griddle this time...


----------



## DOM (Aug 22, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Ok, i've just done a run on a diagnostic startup via msconfig with about 10 processes running, i then went back into msconfig and choose normal startup, when it rebooted its now asking me to activate windows because of hardware changes.
> I've used msconfig in the past to problem solve startup programs but this has never happened.
> Correct me if i'm wrong but does it have anything to do with the BOOT.INI file, as now the modified boot.ini file is greyed out in msconfig and i think this is what i was using before.
> 
> ...


  im going to beat you ive pased the 1,100 mark rockout:
well i got this for now


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 22, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> It doesn't sound like it is for overclockers, or @ least not heavy o/c'ers... still, your score increase (again) is pretty impressive.
> 
> I know I'll need better RAM to beat what I got for instance, because my mobo can do the job, but my RAM can't (& I had some of the "best" here try to get me past my o/c & they almost always universally say "get better RAM" etc.)...
> 
> ...



Aye.

As for the memory, when I first got it, I had two different PCB's, one looked like it had transistors on the top edge and was an all black pcb, then the other was all green with no transistors/resistors whatever they are on the top edge.  The bad module was of the black PCB, I requested 2 green modules, and these things (if i can get my pc to boot) will go easily to 800mhz.  I'm going to buy a new board (actually an nForce550) from abit (love their boards) and i'll be returning this one, nice part is i'll get 40 or so dollars back.  I figure even though this is a DECENT board and has crossfire and dual lan... I dont need that, nor do I need SLI, I always buy a single card so it doesnt matter.  I just need to deposit some money in my bank... and actually I could probably order it tonight sometime if I were to go right now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2006)

i.ve had my patriot to 1000mhz.and it is running at 2.3v all the time.i'm running it at their specified settings at the mo'.

450/900mhz@2.3v@5.5.5.15


----------



## DOM (Aug 22, 2006)

*i did it !!!*

yes i beat ace80 score.  well i think i can do better but i'll have to try later,  ace80 you think you can beat me


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2006)

ok thats it 2.5ghz or bust i have a fan blowin on the computer and i will NOT be beat by some damn p4s @3.6ghz just cause they got ddr2 im gunna toast them w/ddr266 haha


----------



## DOM (Aug 22, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ok thats it 2.5ghz or bust i have a fan blowin on the computer and i will NOT be beat by some damn p4s @3.6ghz just cause they got ddr2 im gunna toast them w/ddr266 haha



whats your score ? i couldnt find it ?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2006)

dammit dammit dammit stupid hot weather friken stupid houston oh i culdnt get boot up @2.5ghz 2.48ghz etc running stock 200mhz x10 'til weather cools down grrr. 105F today even w/ a fan and a case temp of 26C!!! my cpu only hit 40C and it stills not loading windows


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2006)

pt said:


> Latest results:
> 
> ************************************************** ****
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/16/2006 "TOP 10 L33T" CLUB:
> ...




1048.17 dom ati .... whatever


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

I put the updates on the first page now... seemed like a good idea, Urlyin suggested it.

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah i seed it i just got tired of looking so posted myself
btw im gunnna try 2.46ghz but w/ all the windows crap turned off


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 22, 2006)

cdawall said:


> yeah i seed it i just got tired of looking so posted myself
> btw im gunnna try 2.46ghz but w/ all the windows crap turned off



Yes, good idea: GO FOR IT!



* It ought to help - lots of "competitive enthusiasm" between yourself, ace80, & DOM... lol, it's entertaining!

(Wait it out until evening/night, or early a.m. & get the bennies of the lower ambient temps, read your post above, & I KNOW THAT FEELING! Heat... it's beat!)

APK

P.S.=> Good luck, & boost that score by all means (the software/OS tuning stuff SHOULD help) & the ends? Justify the means! apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Yes, good idea: GO FOR IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks buddy got school stuff so now is unluckily the only computer time i get  we will see what i get w/ an extra 100mb of ram and no dumb windows shit


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

wtf my score droppped to 982 thats gay must have somethig to do w/ the ram speed drop


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

cdawall said:


> wtf my score droppped to 982 thats gay must have somethig to do w/ the ram speed drop



Maybe... it could be the heat though. I saw you tell/yell about that earlier, & I KNOW what THAT is like - sux!



* I'd just be patient about running it, foregoing it until you get that colder weather (Houston gets "cold"?)

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

allright posted new pics w/ speeds ^^^^^^


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 23, 2006)

jesus christ...........at 123 mhz???


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

Righto, "cracks nuckles" time to cook me sum ram ----> Dives into computer headfirst, narrowly avoiding the getting sucked into a fan duct 

*Excuse me, when im bored I get silly 

Edit: Time to pull off sum crazy ass shit to break 1600 points


----------



## ace80 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your help the other day alec, unfortunatly i couldn't beat my high score attached.


> yes i beat ace80 score. well i think i can do better but i'll have to try later, ace80 you think you can beat me


Well done Dom, good to see i had some competition, u've won this round, not trying to make excuses but my mobo has a 10% cpu overclock lock  , anymore and it just freaks out and freezes, also got cheap ass ram, gonna be a while till i can afford anything better.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Thanks for all your help the other day alec, unfortunatly i couldn't beat my high score attached.
> Well done Dom, good to see i had some competition, u've won this round, not trying to make excuses but my mobo has a 10% cpu overclock lock  , anymore and it just freaks out and freezes, also got cheap ass ram, gonna be a while till i can afford anything better.



WELL, you tried, & that is what matters!



(Well, lol, the score matters the MOST of course, but you already "boosted" it to your max with doing SOME of the "OS/Software-side tuning" stuff anyhow & got more via that + FSB boosts & such, hardware-side).

* Hey, I have started up a new benchmark test for folks in THIS thread to give a go @, here:

*TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")*

APK

P.S.=> I'd REALLY like to see our "Top 10" folks here, or folks with REALLY HIGH END graphics cards try that one the most... apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

hey i have never used aquamark3 at all, ever

Will get it downloaded after i monkey about with my comp for a bit


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

*Techpowerup Forums Aquamark 3 Benchmark Test/dragrace/shootout:*



mandelore said:


> hey i have never used aquamark3 at all, ever



Neither did I, until about 3 days ago & I started asking questions on it, how to run it, what settings to use, etc. (all in that URL above) as to how WE will be running that test.

So far, myself & giorgos.th have put up results thusfar.



mandelore said:


> Will get it downloaded after i monkey about with my comp for a bit



Good, look forward to seeing YOU there, & others from here too!

* MOST especially the top 10-15 users that "stood out" the most, here in this test!

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")*


----------



## mandelore (Aug 23, 2006)

YEEEHAW!!! Guess what? I never thought I would, but I tinkered around and pushed some more and I have broken the 1600 point mark!!       New Score *1606.57!!!*

Take that RAM! 

If only I could get more voltage to the cpu, Im certain I could push even higher. But theres gotta be some god dame way to squeeze out more...Ponders..


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

Heh, enthusiasm: Nothing like it!

(Amazing how a NEW SCORE, that beats old ones, can do that for you... lol, you're not alone there!)



* SCORECHART ON FIRST PAGE UPDATED WITH YOUR NEW SCORE!

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")*


----------



## ace80 (Aug 23, 2006)

Well i thought that was it for this benchmark, tweaked as much as i could out of the o/s, then thought i'd try 1 more run with different ram settings just for the hell of it, & hello my new high score.
Still quite a way to catch u Dom, but i'll try


----------



## DOM (Aug 23, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Well i thought that was it for this benchmark, tweaked as much as i could out of the o/s, then thought i'd try 1 more run with different ram settings just for the hell of it, & hello my new high score.
> Still quite a way to catch u Dom, but i'll try



well sorry but your going to need some more 
oh yea, cdawall im getting closer not far before you go down "intel"


----------



## ace80 (Aug 23, 2006)

> well sorry but your going to need some more


Ahh damn it, ok i surrender, u win, congrats 
Just got another high score but cant oc the proc anymore coz of the damn mobo, and cant tighten the ram settings anymore running at this speed. Mind u they oc pretty well considering their pc4300 and i only paid £40 for them.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

no fair ddr2 should be cheating 
-he throws a shoe at the computer-
my ddr runs stock @266 after the ddr shit you guys run that as the original clock


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2006)

bump 
your dropping again


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

SCORES/RESULTS/STANDINGS UPDATED ON FIRST PAGE OF THREAD WITH DOM'S NEW SCORE... apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn you all with core2duos!  No way I can keep up, feel im gonna get knocked outa top10 if any more of you show up hehehe


----------



## DOM (Aug 24, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well sorry but your going to need some more
> oh yea, cdawall im getting closer not far before you go down "intel"




  to myself  i had already beat cdawall   i didnt see that zero after the one damn   but im top P4


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 24, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Damn you all with core2duos!  No way I can keep up, feel im gonna get knocked outa top10 if any more of you show up hehehe



do not fear, the forces of good will prevail, once i get my new stuff im going on a witch hunt, care to join?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Damn you all with core2duos!  No way I can keep up, feel im gonna get knocked outa top10 if any more of you show up hehehe



I know the feeling... 

(As does X800, Tigger69, g12rxz & a couple of others who were in it for the LONGEST time (top 10), until Intel CONROE Core Duo  users started showing up, etc.).

* It's inevitable, give it time. Records are meant to be broken is all...

APK


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 24, 2006)

may the force be with you Ketxxx.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 24, 2006)

i said witch hunt not obiwan


----------



## ace80 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alec you havent updated my high score.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> i said witch hunt not obiwan


ok,i`m taking my wish back...hehe...


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Alec you havent updated my high score.



Done ace80, all set & your group was also recomputed. 

(Have to make my "A.M. coffee" & will be back to recompute the ALL group average also).

* QUITE THE INCREASE, by the way!

(21++ points worth!)

Kudos...

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")* apk


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2006)

I gots my pitch fork  and dunk chair at the ready, time to hide duo's !! 


Edit: I suppose if we can keep at the top of our cpu type then I guess that will have to suffice till Master Kett sabotages all those duo processors, oops, err, till he gives them a handy "tune up" 

I got that long range soldering laser at the ready for ya

Edit Edit: hang on, ill monkey with the laser and up the wattage, you may as well take out their computers while ur at it   that should set them back, muhahaha


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 24, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> ok,i`m taking my wish back...hehe...



lol  get yourself a nice sharp pitchfork  and join me on my conroe witch hunt! free beer with every successful conroe killing!


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2006)

Ive got it!! Im gonna sneak in to all core2duo owners homes and replace their CPU's with the "custom" celeron 466 in the image,maybe they wont notice?? hahaha 

What ya think ket?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lol  get yourself a nice sharp pitchfork  and join me on my conroe witch hunt! free beer with every successful conroe killing!


it`s way out of my system`s potentials....


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 24, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Ive got it!! Im gonna sneak in to all core2duo owners homes and replace their CPU's with the "custom" celeron 466 in the image,maybe they wont notice?? hahaha
> 
> What ya think ket?



i think LOL


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 24, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s way out of my system`s potentials....



your like 100ts off killing a conroe...cmon man, suck it up!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

I have changed the scoring chart, for 4 reasons:

*1.)* To separate the "TOP 10 CLUB" totally from the entire group

*2.)* To make it easier/quicker (by 10 members less to mouse into calc.exe) to calc the lower 23 users' scores for averaging

*3.)* To show who is or was CLOSE to that "infamous TOP 10 club"...

*4.)* I also added in numbering in each category (to  help show your rank in a more "visible" & notable manner)



* Hope it is cool by you all, & all that... 

(It does make my life easier when doing the chart this way, & also gives inspiration to those CLOSE to said "Top 10" to try a WEE bit harder than before possibly!)

*EDIT PART #1:* I just sent an "invitation" to Lt JWS to try out his NEW Intel CoreDuo CONROE on this test!

(His machine really rocked on the test below no less in my P.S.)

So those of you in the TOP 10 now? LOOK OUT!

*EDIT PART #2:* I also sent invites to jlewis02, & cadaveca (new folks iirc to the forums) as well to give this a shot... 

(Beware, these 2 other guys DO have fast rigs as well).

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 24, 2006)

Mandelore has 11000 pts


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

pt!



pt said:


> Mandelore has 11000 pts



Quit "fibbin'" already...



* No he doesn't... check again!

(Yes, I edited it per your catch, thanks!)

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")* apk


----------



## pt (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm on hollidays, using a laptop with wireless at 340kb/s and i'm still founding minor spell errors   , wait until i get a new cooler so i can pass you on SuperPI  , and with a bit of luck in sm2, i will run the aquamark test when i go back home

what is "fibbin"?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2006)

haha, damn, i was winning for a sec there, oh that fleeting feeling of glory...oh, and i posted a preliminary superpi score, reinstalling windows/backing up atm, so using spare pc. gonna give sciencemark/supperpi a go with a fresh install, with most of the accumulated junk removed 

Edit: god damn oblivion// 5Gb worth of saved games? bleedin hell


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

pt said:


> i'm on hollidays, using a laptop with wireless at 340kb/s and i'm still founding minor spell errors   ,



If you wish? Correct me on them, via PM. I will examine your findings & let you know via my edits if they are corrected, thus you will see the changes.



pt said:


> wait until i get a new cooler so i can pass you on SuperPI



Yes, that's the SPIRIT, lol! Competitor to the end, eh?

I had to struggle to pass YOU, iirc, it was you... but, I had some help/advice (admittedly) from giorgos.th, & he had me try a mem timing chain setting I NEVER used before, or, @ least as tight as he stated - it worked.

He went up a MILE in my estimation @ that point - he KNOWS what he's doing/about on that account by all means, & I could not debate the results.



pt said:


> , and with a bit of luck in sm2, i will run the aquamark test when i go back home



Yes, GOOD luck... & kick butt!

(Try the software-side possibles too, noted in the scorechart near the bottom: The technique has worked to "boost" several folks's scores here (8-14 points or so), your possibly as well, IF you have not attempted them).



pt said:


> what is "fibbin"?



"Telling TALL tales" (tiny lies basically, lol, was a joke!)



APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")* apk


----------



## pt (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm most of the times a good competitor, i don't give up easily
i forgot that you have a much better card, no way to beat you (i don't want to overclock it, it has enough power for me) i will ask some help too, i used the software boost too


----------



## Judas (Aug 24, 2006)

Got some more points... might be able to go a bit futher with different memory its more of a performance memory which i have.  It oc s  some but does not like it much ..Alec i think i beat you too   : )


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 24, 2006)

Judas said:


> Got some more points... might be able to go a bit futher with different memory its more of a performance memory which i have.  It oc s  some but does not like it much ..Alec i think i beat you too   : )



You did, don't just think it - KNOW IT! BUT, I think you do... heck, I KNOW you do, lol!

Ah, anyhow/anyways:

Your gain, to me @ least? Is good for OUR particular CPU type group... so, there is some GOOD in the "BAD" - trying to be "positive/optimistic" of course about my going down another spot!

* Time for me to buy some better RAM, no questions asked. Others here feel my system can touch WAY into the 1500's ranges, & my RAM's holding me "back/down"...

(Heck, I have time to do the "ALL beneath top 10" average too, why not!)



I am "heading out" though, so if anyone gets more scores, put them up & I will account for them later on this evening most likely... 

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")* apk


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 24, 2006)

Im alittle sad about this score  Are any of the test GPU dependent???


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd say it's MOSTLY cpu dependent, but also HEAVILY on memory too!

(Nothing to be sad about, you're in the TOP 10, & that, takes some doing & SOME machine imo @ least!)



* Others have more on it no doubt, but I am in a WEE BIT of a hurry, have to meet some folks & all that... see ya later!

APK

P.S.=> Your scores are added, all averages affected are done & YOU drove our longtime init. leader out of the TOP 10, in Dj Dn (even the Opterons ARE FADING, & Urlyin is the last of his kind up there)... apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

well i managed to get a run in at 2.47ghz yesterday 1039.42 but the ram was changed to a 3.0cas lat so it dropped pts not gained them


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 25, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I know the feeling...
> 
> (As does X800, Tigger69, g12rxz & a couple of others who were in it for the LONGEST time (top 10), until Intel CONROE Core Duo  users started showing up, etc.).
> 
> ...



This is what I got when I still had my Opti 170


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 25, 2006)

u traita. quick! somebody pitchfork him!


----------



## alpha0ne (Aug 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> u traita. quick! somebody pitchfork him!




Hehehehe I am not brand loyal, *only* performance loyal though I do prefer ATI vga because of better IQ


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores on 08/25/2006*

REPOSTING SCORES TO LAST PAGE (and on first page too, due to updates)... apk


----------



## DOM (Aug 25, 2006)

new score, new speed going to try to get some more points


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Added, & all averages for YOUR CPU GROUP & NON-TOP 10 GROUP (where you land in the standings as well as myself) both done!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=141521#post141521

& below as well (posting on first & last pages)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Standings/Results on 08-25-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE WITH NEW MEMBER SCORE ADDED... apk


----------



## Judas (Aug 25, 2006)

Sad?? i dont see anything sad... its a GREAT score  

Im alittle sad about this score  Are any of the test GPU dependent???


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Sad?? i dont see anything sad... its a GREAT score
> 
> Im alittle sad about this score  Are any of the test GPU dependent???



Afaik? No... it's all memory & cpu!

APK


----------



## Judas (Aug 25, 2006)

Ummm  Alec my cpu is at 2.7 ghz ..thanks... and dont worry you will be smoking my score soon as you get some better ram  : )


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Ummm  Alec my cpu is at 2.7 ghz ..thanks...



I will correct for it! *EDIT #1* I list you @ 2796mhz, which = 2.7ghz man!!!

(Currently, today? I am "bouncing between" this thread, the AquaMark 3 thread (scores & averages there are NOW CHARTED for reference/analysis for all), & the Err0r_Force thread about religion etc. in the "General Nonsense" section)...

*EDIT #2:* Judas, you should see my P.S. & take that test... you have machine enough!

So, it just takes me a bit of time is all to get them all "straightened out" now, especially the benchmarks #'s & averages.



Judas said:


> and dont worry you will be smoking my score soon as you get some better ram  : )



I am not worried about the score - it's more of an analysis!

One we ALL can use, so we can take a peek @ one another's systems, see how things are setup hardware-wise (decisions data for upgrades/new machines in future, etc.), & MOSTLY the memory timings-chain (makes the biggest diff. of all for o/c's I have found - & has helped ME learn (personally @ least) how to get MORE outta my rig).

I know my machine can hit well into the 1500's, according to others here FAR more experienced in hardware & tests like these WITH modern stuff... this analysis helps me on THIS account & proves their words.

This thread's going to help me on your 2nd point, because systems like mine with BETTER RAM, will be the ones I "mimic" here & buy the same RAM that tends to yield the HIGHEST RETURN for systems like mine!

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")* apk


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2006)

Here ya go! :


----------



## Judas (Aug 25, 2006)

cadaveca said:


> Here ya go! :






Wow nice ...   puts you up with the best


----------



## Judas (Aug 25, 2006)

Well there is always some one with some thing better.But its nice to see What every on else has under the hood,and be able to compare other machines  to yur own .. its good fun too ...  we should have many more of these types of things 

One we ALL can use, so we can take a peek @ one another's systems, see how things are setup hardware-wise (decisions data for upgrades/new machines in future, etc.), & MOSTLY the memory timings-chain (makes the biggest diff. of all for o/c's I have found - & has helped ME learn (personally @ least) how to get MORE outta my rig).


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

cadaveca said:


> Here ya go! :



Thanks for participating man, I was hoping you'd show up here too (as well as in the AquaMark 3 contest) - thanks for honoring the request I made of you to do so!



"The more data we have, the merrier"

(Although/albeit, it is a ROYAL PAIN IN THE ASS, when new systems come in & redoing the averages, lol!)

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Well there is always some one with some thing better.But its nice to see What every on else has under the hood,and be able to compare other machines  to yur own .. its good fun too ...  we should have many more of these types of things



It is, so I did so... here, charting it!

(IMO, that makes folks want to join it more imo, consolidating ALL the scores & providing analysis like averages etc., because they CAN visibly see where they land vs. their peers etc.)...

* AND, in the AquaMark 3 contest too, another "gauge" of performance (more on gaming imo, than for number smashing/memory speeds, as this one is, imo @ least).



APK

P.S.=> I intend to do ONE MORE OF THESE, but using a program called "Fresh Diagnose", which is completely free, & works (much like SiSoft Sandra in fact, BUT FREE & FULLY FUNCTIONAL as well): That will act as a gauge of general 2d Windows performance via a synthetic benchmark test... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Standings/Results on 08-25-2006*

Double Post, Sorry!

Apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Standings/Results on 08-25-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE AFTER CASHETI IMPROVED SCORE ADDED TO HIS CPU GROUP, THE BELOW TOP 10 GROUP, & ALL AVERAGES RECOMPUTED & IN PLACE... apk


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 25, 2006)

My score is wrong Alec. Here is the proof so you don't have to flip back 30 pages.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> My score is wrong Alec. Here is the proof so you don't have to flip back 30 pages.



I see 1040.76 above, & I did not edit (check your CPU group)... Ah, NOW I see your point... you are NOT in the "outside top 10 group" correctly... 

Editing & (ugh) recalc'ing the avg. (just did it 2x now, what a PAIN! lol...)

APK


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 25, 2006)

Update Please:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=141399&postcount=1066


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

mikelopez said:


> Update Please:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=141399&postcount=1066



DONE!

*NOTE/EDIT:

I just added in a "new wrinkle" for visual enhancement that I did in the AquaMark 3 test: The "avg score divider line" in EACH category! I think it helps...*

(Hope you guys all like it, I think it helps "separate the men, from the boys" lol, so to speak, in EACH category!)

APK

P.S.=> *TECHPOWERUP FORUMS AQUAMARK 3 BENCHMARK TEST/DRAGRACE/SHOOTOUT:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

JOIN US THERE, WON'T YOU?

(*REMEMBER: "ONLY THE FASTEST SYSTEMS NEED APPLY!")* apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 25, 2006)

OI, FUCKERS!! CHECK THIS OUT AFTER A FORMAT, AT STOCK CLOCKS!! Because I had just formatted, I have no proof of my CPU speed, I installed Sciencemark off of a disk...and here's my score at stock (2800.8MHz). That's right, I'm using a shitty USB modem, WANNA MAKE SUMMIT OF IT, SHIT FACE!!! FUCKING ETHERNET DOESN'T WORK, NO DRIVER FOR PCI MODEM CARDY THINGY. FUCK!!! It's an Agere Systems Pinball P40. If you find drivers, (that work) you are a god among men!!






THAT'S RIGHT ALECSTAR!!! FUCKING WHACK UP MY SCORE, BEYOTCH!!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

Casheti said:


> OI, FUCKERS!! CHECK THIS OUT AFTER A FORMAT, AT STOCK CLOCKS!! Because I had just formatted, I have no proof of my CPU speed, I installed Sciencemark off of a disk...and here's my score at stock (2800.8MHz). That's right, I'm using a shitty USB modem, WANNA MAKE SUMMIT OF IT, SHIT FACE!!! FUCKING ETHERNET DOESN'T WORK, NO DRIVER FOR PCI MODEM CARDY THINGY. FUCK!!! It's an Agere Systems Pinball P40. If you find drivers, (that work) you are a god among men!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol thats funny   even my pos boards got drivers


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL, alrighty then Casheti... no problem, & good to see you get a "boost" in scoring as well, as it will help "shore up" your CPU group's average.

APK


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I see 1040.76 above, & I did not edit (check your CPU group)... Ah, NOW I see your point... you are NOT in the "outside top 10 group" correctly...
> 
> Editing & (ugh) recalc'ing the avg. (just did it 2x now, what a PAIN! lol...)
> 
> APK



Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## DOM (Aug 25, 2006)

my cpu stock score.  Casheti i'll trade you cpus ? cuz i wanna pD

Polaris why is W2hCYK 3rd and not you? also in the total his above you ?  
can you guys beat my score ??
3.)  = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)
4.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3261mHz


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> my cpu stock score.  Casheti i'll trade you cpus ? cuz i wanna pD
> 
> Polaris why is W2hCYK 3rd and not you? also in the total his above you ?
> can you guys beat my score ??
> ...



they just havnt been switched yet no biggie


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2006)

btw im just wondering who has the lowest ram speed here is it me or does someone else have ddr266 as well???


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Scores/Standings/Results on 08-25-2006*

REPOSTING TO LAST PAGE (thread seems to be slowing down, finally)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 25, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> Sorry for the trouble.



Hell, don't worry man! It's about us gaining some SOLID insights into what types of setups hardware-wise REALLY rock today, & what type of memory timings & FSB boosts work best, & what software tunings help as well!

PURE RESEARCH!



* I took it upon myself to do the chart, but if I "bitch" some? Just write it off to me being a dork is all, lol...

APK

P.S.=> I have amended the "Polaris/W2hCYK" mixup too fellas, so are we 'all good' now, & no more errors on my part? I hope so!

(Because that WAS my fault, sorry, busy day & also a "flurry of activity" here today too in this thread, no doubt about it!)... apk


----------



## Casheti (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Alec, my CPU speed was 2800.80MHz during that new score, not 3003Mhz. You make it look like I actually tried!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 26, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Hey Alec, my CPU speed was 2800.80MHz during that new score, not 3003Mhz. You make it look like I actually tried!!



Corrected, & if you guys spot any other mishaps above? 

Just post, I will correct... 

(However, for now? I am "taking a break" & watching a film with a neighbor (Aliens vs. Predator). That's my Friday tonite, just sitting @ home chillin' to philmz!)



* See ya!

APK


----------



## Casheti (Aug 26, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> Just sitting @ home chillin' to philmz!



That's real ghetto, right there...


----------



## mandelore (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry cadaveca, Im gonna have to kill my machine and beat your ass for scoring higher than me  I will redeam my place god damnit, soon as i fix my pc...

Now wheres my hammer..

dont mind losing to a duo, but an amd, "hisssss"


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 27, 2006)

Casheti said:


> That's real ghetto, right there...



Yes... it is, isn't it?



* "You can take the boy outta the ghetto, but... can you get the ghetto, outta the boy?"

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 27, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Results/Scores/Standings on 08-26-2006*

REPOSTING TO NEXT PAGE (LAST IN THREAD PER USUAL & FIRST PAGE OF THREAD) AFTER ADDING IN Z's NEW SCORE & ALSO RECALC'ING THE AVERAGES ON GROUPS AFFECTED... apk


----------



## IluvIntel (Aug 27, 2006)

New ScienceMark2 score with air cooled conroe E6600.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 27, 2006)

IluvIntel said:


> New ScienceMark2 score with air cooled conroe E6600.



Aha, there he is! 

(Nice to see you again, & thanks for the new score)... 



* That said? Well, up she goes, in minutes... DONE!

APK


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 27, 2006)

Can anyone link me to the sciencemark installer? The link in the first post brings me to a site that pretty much is a giant advertising banner. I'll post results as soon as I get a working copy of sciencemark 2.0 .


----------



## DOM (Aug 27, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Can anyone link me to the sciencemark installer? The link in the first post brings me to a site that pretty much is a giant advertising banner. I'll post results as soon as I get a working copy of sciencemark 2.0 .



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/170


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice to see you here, "Z"...

You have a valid link now!

(Someone ought to tell _33 that & have him amend his URL linkage he initially posted there imo @ least, perhaps I will (I will) take the initiative to do so, preventing further confusion/mishaps in this regard)...



* Good luck on the test!

APK


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 27, 2006)

Stock 3800+ (200x12)...did I do good? .


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 27, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Stock 3800+ (200x12)...did I do good? .



Well, we shall see!



(The best way, I suppose, is not to compare yourself to the "TOP RIGS", but ones in your peer group...)

Now, there are ways to get more out of it besides the usual FSB raises & memory tweaks @ the BIOS level & such, as is per usual!

Look @ the bottom of the posting where I keep the chart & it shows you some "tricks" you can use to get more... & even more out of your system, permanently SHOULD you wish it!

* I'll have you in the charts for your own personal comparison, in minutes time... be patient please...

APK


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 27, 2006)

Man, only a few more points and i'll be the top x2!


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 27, 2006)

*ScienceMark 2.0 Results/Scores/Standings on 08-25-2006*

***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************


*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2133.59* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3.7Ghz)

*4.) MikeLopez* = *1887.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*6.) g R 3 i F* = *1825.29* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)

*5.) Lt JWS* = *1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3304mhz)

*7.) cadaveca* = *1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

*8.) mandelore* = *1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz (269x11.5))

*9.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10))

*10.) giorgos.th* = *1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz (275.49*11))
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT* = 1814.97 -> *1840.11* (ILuvIntel NEW score added)
=================================================

***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
***************************************************

*11.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

*12.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*13.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)

*14.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*15.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*16.) Judas* = *1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

*17.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)

*18.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

*19.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

*20.) 33* = *1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*21.) pt* = *1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)

*22.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)

*23.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

*24.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*25.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)

*26.) Canuto* = *1178.21* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

*27.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)

*28.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

*29.) ace80* = *1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)

*30.) zekrahminator* = *1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)

*31.) cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*32.) Polaris573* = *1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*33.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*34.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*35.) Casheti* = *931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)

*36.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*Average 26 non-top 10 testers* = *1320.28 -> 1261.10*  (zekrahminator added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average FOR ALL CONTESTANTS! 

(NOT TOO SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82, & we are HIGHER now by probably another 5 points or so, & was only for 33 testers, we now have cadaveca & 34 testers total now, should make overall forums avg. FAR higher!)



***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/25/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
***************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB (6 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2133.59* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3.7Ghz)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*4.) MikeLopez* = *1887.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

*5.) g R 3 i F* = *1825.29* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)

*6.) Lt JWS* = *1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3304gz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1990.44 -> 2008.46* (w/ ILuvIntel new score added)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB (4 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) cadaveca* = *1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

*2.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*3.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*4.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1475.62 -> 1518.90* (new cadaveca #1 score added & averaged in)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2": Dualcore CPU's only  (7 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)

*2.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

*3.) Judas* = *1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

*4.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X 257 = 2827.2mhz)

*5.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*6.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

*7.) zekrahminator* = *1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1404.88 -> 1361.55* (Zekhraminator NEW SCORE Added)
=================================================

(Randomperson, do test the way I said in PM (drag our group avg. up more), once your new mobo comes: GoodLuck & Thanks! That method's worked for several folks here to gain more)

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD": Non-dualcore CPU's only (12 members)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) mandelore* = *1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz (269x11.5))

*2.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10))

*3.) giorgos.th* = *1530.91* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz (275.49*11))

*4.) 33* = *1395.99* (A64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*5.) pt* = *1383.88* (A64 3000+@2745mhz)

*6.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)

*7.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

*8.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*9.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (amd athlon 64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

*10.) cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz)

*11.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*12.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1302.61*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB (3 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*2.) Canuto* = *1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*3.) Casheti* = *931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1188.59 -> 1190.21* (increase w/ Casheti NEW score)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB  (4 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)

*2.) ace80* = *1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)
--------------*AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE*---------------

*3.) Polaris573* = *1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3261mHz)

*4.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1079.12 -> 1083.05* (new avg. DOM added, increase)
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





==================================================
*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================

apk


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2006)

ROFL:
i ran the test with everythng turned off that alec say it can be turned off






lol? why that?


----------



## _33 (Aug 27, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> ROFL:
> i ran the test with everythng turned off that alec say it can be turned off
> 
> 
> ...



Just leave those parms at default settings and you will have a normal score.


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2006)

hm i overdone it^^


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Sorry cadaveca, Im gonna have to kill my machine and beat your ass for scoring higher than me  I will redeam my place god damnit, soon as i fix my pc...
> 
> Now wheres my hammer..
> 
> dont mind losing to a duo, but an amd, "hisssss"



I got more left if needed.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 29, 2006)

got a 1051.42  no screenshot though when it cools down again ill try (no further oc just set the ram to 2.5-2-2-5


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2006)

bump


----------



## dj_dn (Aug 31, 2006)

Im not in the top 10. Time to sell my rig and get a conroe. To bad school started, im all out of cash.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2006)

dj_dn said:


> Im not in the top 10. Time to sell my rig and get a conroe. To bad school started, im all out of cash.



lol im going to try and fix some of the score stuff now :?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2006)

ScienceMark 2.0 Results/Scores/Standings on 08-25-2006
**********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
**********************************************

    * 1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

    * 2.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

    * 3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3.7Ghz)

    * 4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@2400.1mhz)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 6.)  MikeLopez = 1887.09 (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

    * 5.) Lt JWS = 1799.60 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3304mhz)

    * 7.) cadaveca = 1648.73 (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

    * 8.) mandelore = 1606.57 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz (269x11.5))

    * 9.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10))

    * 10.) giorgos.th = 1541.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz (275.49*11))

=================================================
TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 1840.11 
=================================================

**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
**************************************************

    * 11.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

    * 12.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * 13.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)

    * 14.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

    * 15.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * 16.) Judas = 1442.51 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

    * 17.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * 18.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

    * 19.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

    * 20.) 33 = 1395.99 (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * 21.) pt = 1383.88 (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)

    * 22.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)

    * 23.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * 24.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 25.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)

    * 26.) Canuto = 1178.21 (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

    * 27.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92 (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)

    * 28.) newmodder = 1119.29 (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

    * 29.) ace80 = 1121.98 (P4 550@3789.5GHz)

    * 30.) zekrahminator = 1101.54 (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)

    * 31.) cdawall = 1051.42 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)

    * 32.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

    * 33.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

    * 34.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * 35.) Casheti = 931.40 (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)

    * 36.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
Average 26 non-top 10 testers = 1261.10 
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average FOR ALL CONTESTANTS!

(NOT TOO SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82, & we are HIGHER now by probably another 5 points or so, & was only for 33 testers, we now have cadaveca & 34 testers total now, should make overall forums avg. FAR higher!)



**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
**************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL CONROE CLUB (6 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

    * 2.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)

    * 3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3.7Ghz)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@2400.1mhz)

    * 5.) MikeLopez = 1887.09 (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

    * 6.) Lt JWS = 1799.60 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3304gz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 2008.46 
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
AMD OPTERON CLUB (4 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) cadaveca = 1648.73 (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

    * 2.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 3.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * 4.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1518.90 
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD X2": Dualcore CPU's only (7 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)

    * 2.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz o/c)

    * 3.) Judas = 1442.51 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

    * 4.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X 257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * 5.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 6.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@2400mhz)

    * 7.) zekrahminator = 1101.54 (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1404.88 -> 1361.55 (Zekhraminator NEW SCORE Added)
=================================================


---------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD": Non-dualcore CPU's only (12 members)
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) mandelore = 1606.57 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz (269x11.5))

    * 2.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10))

    * 3.) giorgos.th = 1530.91 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz (275.49*11))

    * 4.) 33 = 1395.99 (A64 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * 5.) pt = 1383.88 (A64 3000+@2745mhz)

    * 6.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)

    * 7.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * 8.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 9.) newmodder = 1119.29 (amd athlon 64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)

    * 10.) cdawall = 1051.42 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2.46ghz -NEWCASTLE (S754))

    * 11.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * 12.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1352.87 (with cdawall's uped score)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB (3 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * 2.) Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 3.) Casheti = 931.40 (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1188.59 -> 1190.21 (increase w/ Casheti NEW score)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB (4 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92 (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)

    * 2.) ace80 = 1121.98 (P4 550@3789.5GHz)

--------------AVG. SCORE DIVIDER LINE---------------

    * 3.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3261mHz)

    * 4.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1083.05


----------



## Canuto (Sep 1, 2006)

I just have one thing to point out, my score is 1190.71 as shown in the 9x0 club but in the overall it's 1178.21 that was my previuos score


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay just to restart this thread in a way i will do some making like alec did

so far i updated that resulsts^^



***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************


*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB 
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2133.59* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3595.5mhz)

*4.) g R 3 i F* = *1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3402mhz)

*5.) MikeLopez* = *1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - 
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

*6.) LT Jws* = *1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

*7.) cadaceva* = *1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

*8.) mandelore* = 1*1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz 
(269x11.5))

*9.) giorgos.th* = *1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz 
(275.49*11))

*10.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz 
(300x10))

*10.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT* = 1778.29 -> *1781.21* (increase via 
mandelore NEW score added)
=================================================

***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
***************************************************

LIST]*10.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron 
@2800mhz)[/LIST]

*11.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled 
@2751mhz)

*12.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz 
o/c)

*13.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*14.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 
2827.2mhz)

*15.) Judas* = *1428.03* (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

*16.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 
@2860.4mhz)

*17.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD A64x2 
3800+@2712.1mhz)

*18.) 33* = *1395.99* (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

*19.) pt* = *1383.88* (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)

*20.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - 
VENICE)

*21.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

*22.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 
1.65vcore)

*23.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLONx2 
3800+@2400mhz)

*24.) Canuto* = *1178.21* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

*25.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1142.18* (Intel P4 
520@3681.9mhz)

*26.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 
mult)

*27.) ace80* = 1100.05 -> *1121.98* (P4 
550@3789.5GHz)

*28.) cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON64 
3000+@2.46ghz)

*29.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*30.) Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*31.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*32.) Casheti* = *926.55* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

*33.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*Average * = *1244.04*  (ace80 NEW score added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average 'magic #' imo @ least! (NOT TOO 
SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82)



***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS  08/23/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
***************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL CONROE CLUB (5 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB 
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2025.42* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3595.5mhz)

*4.) g R 3 i F* = *1944.0* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3402mhz)

*5.) MikeLopez* = *1854.61* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - 
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 2021.28 -> 2022.11* (w/ ILuvIntel's new score 
added)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*AMD OPTERON CLUB (3 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron 
@2800mhz)

*2.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

*3.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 
@2860.4mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1475.62*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD X2": Dualcore CPU's only  (6 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled 
@2751mhz)

*2.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz 
o/c)

*3.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X 
257 = 2827.2mhz)

*4.) Judas* = *1428.03* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 
2796mhz)

*5.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD ATHLON x2 
3800+@2712.1mhz)

*6.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLON x2 
3800+@2400mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1402.47*
=================================================

(Randomperson, do test the way I said in PM (drag our group avg. up more), 
once your new mobo comes: GoodLuck & Thanks! That method's worked for 
several folks here to gain more)

---------------------------------------------------------------
*"CLUB AMD": Non-dualcore CPU's only (12 members)*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) mandelore* = *1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz 
(269x11.5))

*2.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz 
(300x10))

*3.) giorgos.th* = *1530.91* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz 
(275.49*11))

*4.) 33* = *1395.99* (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

*5.) pt* = *1383.88* (AMD ATLHON64 3000+@2745mhz)

*6.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - 
VENICE)

*7.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD ATLHON 64 
3000+@2700mhz)

*8.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 
1.65vcore)

*9.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (amd athlon 64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 
mult)

*10.) cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON 64 
3000+@2.46ghz)

*11.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*12.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1302.61*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB (3 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*2.) Canuto* = *1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

*3.) Casheti* = *926.55* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1188.59*
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
*INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB  (4 members):*
---------------------------------------------------------------

*1.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1142.18* (Intel Pentium 4 
520@3681.9mhz)

*2.) ace80* = 1100.05 -> *1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)

*3.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*4.) Polaris573* = *1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3261mHz)
=================================================
*GROUPING Average Score = 1073.63 -> 1079.12* (new avg. ace80 new score 
added)
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





==================================================
*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your 
EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via 
msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) 
can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are 
NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, 
but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, 
because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System 
WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your 
system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is 
there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't 
do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, 
Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or 
ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it 
comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark 
program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get 
"touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step 
down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on 
ScienceMark2.exe!

*When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click 
popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop 
GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================

apk


----------



## Canuto (Sep 1, 2006)

I just corrected my score...

**********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
**********************************************

    * 1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB
      - Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

    * 2.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo
      E6600@3942mhz)

    * 3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 (Intel Core2Duo
      E6600@3595.5mhz)

    * 4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00 (Intel Core2Duo
      E6600@3402mhz)

    * 5.) MikeLopez = 1877.09 (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB -
      Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

    * 6.) LT Jws = 1799.60 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

    * 7.) cadaceva = 1648.73 (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

    * 8.) mandelore = 11606.57 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz
      (269x11.5))

    * 9.) giorgos.th = 1541.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz
      (275.49*11))

    * 10.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz
      (300x10))

    * 10.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

=================================================
TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 1778.29 -> 1781.21 (increase via
mandelore NEW score added)
=================================================

**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
**************************************************

LIST]10.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron
@2800mhz)[/list]

    * 11.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled
      @2751mhz)

    * 12.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz
      o/c)

    * 13.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * 14.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 =
      2827.2mhz)

    * 15.) Judas = 1428.03 (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

    * 16.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148
      @2860.4mhz)

    * 17.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD A64x2
      3800+@2712.1mhz)

    * 18.) 33 = 1395.99 (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * 19.) pt = 1383.88 (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)

    * 20.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz -
      VENICE)

    * 21.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

    * 22.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0
      1.65vcore)

    * 23.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLONx2
      3800+@2400mhz)

    * 24.) Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

    * 25.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1142.18 (Intel P4
      520@3681.9mhz)

    * 26.) newmodder = 1119.29 (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11
      mult)

    * 27.) ace80 = 1100.05 -> 1121.98 (P4
      550@3789.5GHz)

    * 28.) cdawall = 1048.17 (AMD ATHLON64
      3000+@2.46ghz)

    * 29.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

    * 30.) Polaris573 = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

    * 31.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * 32.) Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

    * 33.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
Average = 1244.04 (ace80 NEW score added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average 'magic #' imo @ least! (NOT TOO
SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82)



**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
**************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL CONROE CLUB (5 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB
      - Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

    * 2.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo
      E6600@3942mhz)

    * 3.) IluvIntel = 2025.42 (Intel Core2Duo
      E6600@3595.5mhz)

    * 4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.0 (Intel Core2Duo
      E6600@3402mhz)

    * 5.) MikeLopez = 1854.61 (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB -
      Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))


=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 2021.28 -> 2022.11 (w/ ILuvIntel's new score
added)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
AMD OPTERON CLUB (3 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron
      @2800mhz)

    * 2.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

    * 3.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148
      @2860.4mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1475.62
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD X2": Dualcore CPU's only (6 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled
      @2751mhz)

    * 2.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz
      o/c)

    * 3.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X
      257 = 2827.2mhz)

    * 4.) Judas = 1428.03 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@
      2796mhz)

    * 5.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD ATHLON x2
      3800+@2712.1mhz)

    * 6.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLON x2
      3800+@2400mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1402.47
=================================================

(Randomperson, do test the way I said in PM (drag our group avg. up more),
once your new mobo comes: GoodLuck & Thanks! That method's worked for
several folks here to gain more)

---------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD": Non-dualcore CPU's only (12 members)
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) mandelore = 1606.57 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz
      (269x11.5))

    * 2.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz
      (300x10))

    * 3.) giorgos.th = 1530.91 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz
      (275.49*11))

    * 4.) 33 = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

    * 5.) pt = 1383.88 (AMD ATLHON64 3000+@2745mhz)

    * 6.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz -
      VENICE)

    * 7.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64
      3000+@2700mhz)

    * 8.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0
      1.65vcore)

    * 9.) newmodder = 1119.29 (amd athlon 64 3500+ 205fsb x 11
      mult)

    * 10.) cdawall = 1048.17 (AMD ATHLON 64
      3000+@2.46ghz)

    * 11.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

    * 12.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1302.61
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB (3 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

    * 2.) Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

    * 3.) Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1188.59
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB (4 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

    * 1.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1142.18 (Intel Pentium 4
      520@3681.9mhz)

    * 2.) ace80 = 1100.05 -> 1121.98 (P4 550@3789.5GHz)

    * 3.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

    * 4.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3261mHz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1073.63 -> 1079.12 (new avg. ace80 new score
added)
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar View Post


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



==================================================
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
==================================================
A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your
EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!

* An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to &
follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via
msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): You (@ least I can)
can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are
NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):

    * DCOM Server Process (it may be possible to DISABLE this one,
      but some apps need it)

    * EventLog (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure,
      because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System
      WILL shutdown!)

    * Plug and Play

    * Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your
      system WILL LAG BAD!

    * Security Accounts Manager

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is
there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't
do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to &
follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu,
Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or
ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it
comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark
program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

NOTE: When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get
"touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step
down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on
ScienceMark2.exe!

When done: Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click
popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop
GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================

a


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 1, 2006)

maybe just repost your pics??^^

i will do a bit of alecs work in this thread as far as i can
so plz if you want your score in ti give me a screen of the result+cpu-z


----------



## Canuto (Sep 1, 2006)

I did but my score wasn't updated here's proof...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 1, 2006)

Can you please fix my name?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 1, 2006)

Done...
**********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/02/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
**********************************************

* 1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

* 2.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo
E6600@3942mhz)


* 3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 (Intel Core2Duo
E6600@3595.5mhz)

* 4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00 (Intel Core2Duo
E6600@3402mhz)

* 5.) MikeLopez = 1877.09 (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB -
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

* 6.) LT Jws = 1799.60 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

* 7.) cadaveca = 1648.73 (AMD Opteron 170@3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

* 8.) mandelore = 11606.57 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz
(269x11.5))

* 9.) giorgos.th = 1541.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz
(275.49*11))

* 10.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz
(300x10))

* 10.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

=================================================
TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 1778.29 -> 1781.21 (increase via
mandelore NEW score added)
=================================================

**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
**************************************************

LIST]10.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron
@2800mhz)[/list]
* 11.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled
@2751mhz)

* 12.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz
o/c)

* 13.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

* 14.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 =
2827.2mhz)

* 15.) Judas = 1428.03 (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

* 16.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148
@2860.4mhz)

* 17.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD A64x2
3800+@2712.1mhz)

* 18.) 33 = 1395.99 (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

* 19.) pt = 1383.88 (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)

* 20.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz -
VENICE)

* 21.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

* 22.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0
1.65vcore)

* 23.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLONx2
3800+@2400mhz)

* 24.) Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930@3720mhz)

* 25.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1142.18 (Intel P4
520@3681.9mhz)

* 26.) newmodder = 1119.29 (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11
mult)

* 27.) ace80 = 1100.05 -> 1121.98 (P4
550@3789.5GHz)

* 28.) cdawall = 1048.17 (AMD ATHLON64
3000+@2.46ghz)

* 29.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

* 30.) Polaris573 = 1001.86 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

* 31.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

* 32.) Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

* 33.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
Average = 1244.04 (ace80 NEW score added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average 'magic #' imo @ least! (NOT TOO
SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82)



**************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 BY CPU TYPE USED:
**************************************************

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL CONROE CLUB (5 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

* 1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

* 2.) Devious = 2181.97 (Intel Core2Duo
E6600@3942mhz)

* 3.) IluvIntel = 2025.42 (Intel Core2Duo
E6600@3595.5mhz)

* 4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.0 (Intel Core2Duo
E6600@3402mhz)

* 5.) MikeLopez = 1854.61 (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB -
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))


=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 2021.28 -> 2022.11 (w/ ILuvIntel's new score
added)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
AMD OPTERON CLUB (3 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------
* 1.)cadaveca = 1648.73 (AMD Opteron 170@3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

* 2.) Urlyin = 1537.93 (175 Dual Core Opteron
@2800mhz)

* 3.) Dj Dn = 1461.97 (Opteron 165 2700mhz)

* 4.) lapenski = 1426.95 (AMD Opteron 148
@2860.4mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1518.90 (Now with caveca in place)
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD X2": Dualcore CPU's only (6 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

* 1.) X800 = 1459.10 (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled
@2751mhz)

* 2.) g12rxz = 1456.09 (AMD Athlon 64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz
o/c)

* 3.) Alec§taar = 1440.60 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4800+@ 11x X
257 = 2827.2mhz)

* 4.) Judas = 1428.03 (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@
2796mhz)

* 5.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72 (AMD ATHLON x2
3800+@2712.1mhz)

* 6.) randomperson = 1208.27 (AMD ATHLON x2
3800+@2400mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1402.47
=================================================

(Randomperson, do test the way I said in PM (drag our group avg. up more),
once your new mobo comes: GoodLuck & Thanks! That method's worked for
several folks here to gain more)

---------------------------------------------------------------
"CLUB AMD": Non-dualcore CPU's only (12 members)
---------------------------------------------------------------

* 1.) mandelore = 1606.57 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz
(269x11.5))

* 2.) Wolverine = 1553.53 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz
(300x10))

* 3.) giorgos.th = 1530.91 (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz
(275.49*11))

* 4.) 33 = 1395.99 (AMD ATHLON 64 3000+@2856MHZ)

* 5.) pt = 1383.88 (AMD ATLHON64 3000+@2745mhz)

* 6.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz -
VENICE)

* 7.) Lekamies = 1371.23 (AMD ATLHON 64
3000+@2700mhz)

* 8.) Steevo = 1360 (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0
1.65vcore)

* 9.) newmodder = 1119.29 (amd athlon 64 3500+ 205fsb x 11
mult)

* 10.) cdawall = 1048.17 (AMD ATHLON 64
3000+@2.46ghz)

* 11.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754))

* 12.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLON XP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1302.61
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM D9x0 CLUB (3 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

* 1.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

* 2.) Canuto = 1190.71 (Pentium D 930@3720mhz)

* 3.) Casheti = 926.55 (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1188.59
=================================================

---------------------------------------------------------------
INTEL PENTIUM 4 (Northwood & Prescott) CLUB (4 members):
---------------------------------------------------------------

* 1.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1142.18 (Intel Pentium 4
520@3681.9mhz)

* 2.) ace80 = 1100.05 -> 1121.98 (P4 550@3789.5GHz)

* 3.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

* 4.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3261mHz)

=================================================
GROUPING Average Score = 1073.63 -> 1079.12 (new avg. ace80 new score
added)
=================================================

APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar View Post


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"



==================================================
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
==================================================
A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your
EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!

* An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to &
follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via
msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): You (@ least I can)
can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are
NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):

* DCOM Server Process (it may be possible to DISABLE this one,
but some apps need it)

* EventLog (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure,
because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System
WILL shutdown!)

* Plug and Play

* Remote Procedure Call (RPC) - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your
system WILL LAG BAD!

* Security Accounts Manager

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is
there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't
do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to &
follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu,
Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or
ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it
comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark
program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

NOTE: When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get
"touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step
down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on
ScienceMark2.exe!

When done: Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click
popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop
GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 2, 2006)

You forgot to put mine in 1095.84.


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> You forgot to put mine in 1095.84.



can you beat my score 1157.92


----------



## Judas (Sep 2, 2006)

Who downed my score ?? it should be 1442.51


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Judas said:


> Who downed my score ?? it should be 1442.51



there not using the last one Alec did its on the first page


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 2, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> can you beat my score 1157.92


  Maybe this winter  .  I doubt it honestly.  The 1095 was already with a 700MHz OC.  I'll fiddle with it and try though, so watch your tail  .


----------



## Judas (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Maybe this winter  .  I doubt it honestly.  The 1095 was already with a 700MHz OC.  I'll fiddle with it and try though, so watch your tail  .



well mine stock is 2.8ghz 520 the highest FSB was 1059.3 at 3707.6 Ghz i think you should get yours higher


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, I honestly think it's my power supply.  I just don't think it delivers.  I've been having stability issues too, so I think it's time to toss it.  It's lasted longer than I planned anyway.  It's just a bit on the weak side.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 2, 2006)

***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************


*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB 
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2133.59* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3595.5mhz)

*4.) g R 3 i F* = *1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3402mhz)

*5.) MikeLopez* = *1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - 
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

*6.) LT Jws* = *1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

*7.) cadaceva* = *1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

*8.) mandelore* = 1*1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz 
(269x11.5))

*9.) giorgos.th* = *1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz 
(275.49*11))

*10.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz 
(300x10))

*10.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT* = 1778.29 -> *1781.21* (increase via 
mandelore NEW score added)
=================================================

***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
***************************************************


*10.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron 
@2800mhz)

*11.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled 
@2751mhz)

*12.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz 
o/c)

*13.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*14.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 
2827.2mhz)

*15.) Judas* = *1442.51* (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

*16.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 
@2860.4mhz)

*17.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD A64x2 
3800+@2712.1mhz)

*18.) 33* = *1395.99* (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

*19.) pt* = *1383.88* (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)

*20.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - 
VENICE)

*21.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

*22.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 
1.65vcore)

*23.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLONx2 
3800+@2400mhz)

*24.) Canuto* = *1178.21* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

*25.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1142.18* (Intel P4 
520@3681.9mhz)

*26.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 
mult)

*27.) ace80* = 1100.05 -> *1121.98* (P4 
550@3789.5GHz)

*28.) Thermopylae_480* =* 1095.84* (P4 
530@3699.9GHz)

*29.) cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON64 
3000+@2.46ghz)

*30.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*31.) Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*32.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*33.) Casheti* = *926.55* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

*34.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*Average * = *1244.04*  (ace80 NEW score added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average 'magic #' imo @ least! (NOT TOO 
SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82)





APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





==================================================
*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your 
EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via 
msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) 
can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are 
NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, 
but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, 
because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System 
WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your 
system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is 
there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't 
do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, 
Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or 
ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it 
comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark 
program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get 
"touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step 
down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on 
ScienceMark2.exe!

*When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click 
popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop 
GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================

apk



here for you 

plz check your score if its correct


----------



## Canuto (Sep 2, 2006)

Why is my score always wrong?


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 2, 2006)

like this?

***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************


*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB 
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2133.59* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3595.5mhz)

*4.) g R 3 i F* = *1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3402mhz)

*5.) MikeLopez* = *1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - 
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

*6.) LT Jws* = *1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

*7.) cadaceva* = *1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

*8.) mandelore* = 1*1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz 
(269x11.5))

*9.) giorgos.th* = *1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz 
(275.49*11))

*10.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz 
(300x10))

*10.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT* = 1778.29 -> *1781.21* (increase via 
mandelore NEW score added)
=================================================

***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
***************************************************

LIST]*10.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron 
@2800mhz)[/LIST]

*11.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled 
@2751mhz)

*12.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz 
o/c)

*13.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*14.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 
2827.2mhz)

*15.) Judas* = *1442.51* (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)

*16.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 
@2860.4mhz)

*17.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD A64x2 
3800+@2712.1mhz)

*18.) 33* = *1395.99* (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

*19.) pt* = *1383.88* (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)

*20.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - 
VENICE)

*21.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

*22.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 
1.65vcore)

*23.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLONx2 
3800+@2400mhz)

*24.) Canuto* = *1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

*25.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1142.18* (Intel P4 
520@3681.9mhz)

*26.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 
mult)

*27.) ace80* = 1100.05 -> *1121.98* (P4 
550@3789.5GHz)

*28.) Thermopylae_480* =* 1095.84* (P4 
530@3699.9GHz)

*29.) cdawall* = *1048.17* (AMD ATHLON64 
3000+@2.46ghz)

*30.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*31.) Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*32.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*33.) Casheti* = *926.55* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

*34.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*Average * = *1244.04*  (ace80 NEW score added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average 'magic #' imo @ least! (NOT TOO 
SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82)





APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





==================================================
*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your 
EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via 
msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) 
can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are 
NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, 
but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, 
because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System 
WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your 
system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is 
there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't 
do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, 
Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or 
ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it 
comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark 
program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get 
"touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step 
down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on 
ScienceMark2.exe!

*When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click 
popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop 
GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================

apk


----------



## Canuto (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 2, 2006)

np ^^
cmon guys keep up is there no one that can beat me? apart from the conroes or are they just kickass?

btw do you want the score divided into cpu types?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 2, 2006)

Yup if it doesn't give too much work.


----------



## Judas (Sep 2, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> np ^^
> cmon guys keep up is there no one that can beat me? apart from the conroes or are they just kickass?
> 
> btw do you want the score divided into cpu types?




Conroes are goona be hard to beat........ 
I think i should be in 14th place not 15th   cpu at 2703.8 thanks


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2006)

hey i got 1051.42 pls fix this


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey, DOM?  Can you post your CPU-Z screenshot for your score?  I'd like to see what settings you used to get that score.  Perhaps I can duplicate the results  ?  Or just list them if it's easier.


----------



## DOM (Sep 2, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Hey, DOM?  Can you post your CPU-Z screenshot for your score?  I'd like to see what settings you used to get that score.  Perhaps I can duplicate the results  ?  Or just list them if it's easier.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=141529#post141529


----------



## _33 (Sep 2, 2006)

Judas said:


> Conroes are goona be hard to beat........
> I think i should be in 14th place not 15th   cpu at 2703.8 thanks



U mean "impossible to beat


----------



## Judas (Sep 2, 2006)

_33 said:


> U mean "impossible to beat



Quite right  ....   at least untill AMD comes up with a new conroe slayer


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2006)

then they'll wake up lol.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 3, 2006)

***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************


*1.) Alpha0ne* = *2223.24* (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB 
- Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)

*2.) Devious* = *2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3942mhz)

*3.) IluvIntel* = *2133.59* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3595.5mhz)

*4.) g R 3 i F* = *1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo 
E6600@3402mhz)

*5.) MikeLopez* = *1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB - 
Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz))

*6.) LT Jws* = *1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)

*7.) cadaceva* = *1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5))

*8.) mandelore* = 1*1606.57* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3093.6mhz 
(269x11.5))

*9.) giorgos.th* = *1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz 
(275.49*11))

*10.) Wolverine* = *1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz 
(300x10))

*10.) Dj Dn* = *1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT* = 1778.29 -> *1781.21* (increase via 
mandelore NEW score added)
=================================================

***************************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/23/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
***************************************************

LIST]*10.) Urlyin* = *1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron 
@2800mhz)[/LIST]

*11.) X800* = *1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled 
@2751mhz)

*12.) g12rxz* = *1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz 
o/c)

*13.) Tigger69* = *1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)

*14.) Judas* = *1442.51* (AMD A64x2 4200+@ 2703.8mhz)

*15.) Alec§taar* = *1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 
2827.2mhz)

*16.) lapenski* = *1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 
@2860.4mhz)

*17.) JNT Raptor* = *1422.72* (AMD A64x2 
3800+@2712.1mhz)

*18.) 33* = *1395.99* (AMD A4 3000+@2856MHZ)

*19.) pt* = *1383.88* (AMD A4 3000+@2745mhz)

*20.) Ketxxx* = *1374.96* (A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - 
VENICE)

*21.) Lekamies* = *1371.23* (AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)

*22.) Steevo* = *1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 
1.65vcore)

*23.) randomperson* = *1208.27* (AMD ATHLONx2 
3800+@2400mhz)

*24.) Canuto* = *1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)

*25.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* = *1142.18* (Intel P4 
520@3681.9mhz)

*26.) newmodder* = *1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 
mult)

*27.) ace80* = 1100.05 -> *1121.98* (P4 
550@3789.5GHz)

*28.) Thermopylae_480* =* 1095.84* (P4 
530@3699.9GHz)

*29.) cdawall* = *1051.42 * (AMD ATHLON64 
3000+@2.46ghz)

*30.) W2hCYK* = *1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

*31.) Polaris573* = *1001.86* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

*32.) MikeLopez* = *1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754))

*33.) Casheti* = *926.55* (Pentium D 920@3003.70mhz)

*34.) Solaris17* = *886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)
=================================================
*Average * = *1244.04*  (ace80 NEW score added)
=================================================

" We are NOW over the "1400++" average 'magic #' imo @ least! (NOT TOO 
SHABBY, GENTS... last check of this was 08/24/2006, & we were @ 1406.82)





APK

P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:



Alec§taar said:


> "Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!"





==================================================
*When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:*
==================================================
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your 
EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

* *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via 
msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with):* You (@ least I can) 
can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are 
NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, 
but some apps need it)

*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, 
because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System 
WILL shutdown!)

*Plug and Play*

*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your 
system WILL LAG BAD!

*Security Accounts Manager*
(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is 
there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't 
do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

** *An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & 
follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=140048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly, let taskmgr.exe startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, 
Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or 
ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it 
comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark 
program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).

*NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get 
"touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step 
down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on 
ScienceMark2.exe!

*When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click 
popup menu or START/STOP command there, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop 
GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item.
==================================================

apk



Fixing done


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 3, 2006)

btw anyone willing to do a challenge?

i like to speed my cpu down and look where iam on the speed of a "high" amd 
someone?


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2006)

*well some of the scores where old, and the #'s where off, but who wants to do the AVG*

***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*5.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*6.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*7.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*8.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*9.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*10.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*12.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*13.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*14.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*15.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*16.) Judas = 1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)


*17.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*18.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*19.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*20.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*21.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*22.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*23.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*24.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*25.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*26.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*27.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*28.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*29.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*30.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)


*31.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*32.) cdawall = 1048.17 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*33.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*34.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*35.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*36.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*37.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
*Average 26 non-top 10 testers = *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
================================================== 

apk


----------



## Canuto (Sep 3, 2006)

Not again...
My score is ->


----------



## mandelore (Sep 4, 2006)

Woot, *1665.51*  had ram at 620 but was funky and unstable, and vista itself is actin a wee bit strange too 

Gonna try a whole new multiplyer/fsb and ram freq setting when i get a chance, since having been able to push the ram over 600mhz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2006)

thats a good score you got there,the fastest amd fer shure.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Woot, *1665.51*  had ram at 620 but was funky and unstable, and vista itself is actin a wee bit strange too
> 
> Gonna try a whole new multiplyer/fsb and ram freq setting when i get a chance, since having been able to push the ram over 600mhz



thats crazy fast  man i wish i had a system that could do that  s754


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 5, 2006)

will do the full update in 2 hours^^


----------



## mandelore (Sep 5, 2006)

Thnx peeps, i think i must have hit a sweet spot on the overclocking, will get back to you lot if i can pull off some more crazy ass stuff hehe


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 5, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> will do the full update in 2 hours^^



Nice work gR3iF!



APK

P.S.=> You guys keep on boosting your scores... amazing. To think my system was once in the top 10, & the fastest when this test was just starting out... apk


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 5, 2006)

alec is back?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 5, 2006)

muhahahahahaaa. my AM2 system is coming together. be prepared to be burned conroe AAAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!.....ahaa....


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 5, 2006)

drop ;P

/dream 



atm i have my connie @2,4 because no programm is using my 3,6


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> muhahahahahaaa. my AM2 system is coming together. be prepared to be burned conroe AAAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!.....ahaa....



you better win or were gunna gather around and burn your system to the ground


----------



## Canuto (Sep 5, 2006)

You betcha...


----------



## mandelore (Sep 6, 2006)

Ket you have our hopes way up high, now do us proud!!!


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

mandelore said:


> Ket you have our hopes way up high, now do us proud!!!



i want to see that system too, wich cooling are you going to use?


----------



## alpha0ne (Sep 6, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> muhahahahahaaa. my AM2 system is coming together. be prepared to be burned conroe AAAAAHAAAHAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!.....ahaa....



You must have a quad core ??, if not prepare to die in flames


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2006)

better score


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2006)

pt said:


> i want to see that system too, wich cooling are you going to use?



Its all coming. I'll be uploading a pic soon in the operation crosshair thread just because something looked so damn good, i just knew u guys would want to see it


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Its all coming. I'll be uploading a pic soon in the operation crosshair thread just because something looked so damn good, i just knew u guys would want to see it



hurry up and post pics im sitting on the edge of my seat just waiting  

or is delivery slow  haha ebay seller is screwing you


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 8, 2006)

iam waiting too^^
my connie saw 3,8 last nicht so be afraid^^


----------



## alpha0ne (Sep 8, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> iam waiting too^^
> my connie saw 3,8 last nicht so be afraid^^



Nice  

WC helps too, what Vcore were you using and was it ORTHOS large FFT stable ??


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 8, 2006)

vcore= 1.6
9 hours dual prime but iam using only small ffts because they stress cpu more


----------



## mandelore (Sep 8, 2006)

bah, if only i could get more Vcore... 

I dont wanna hardmod the board...just praying for a bios mod to come along, thats if my board aint been abandoned by those in power yet..


----------



## pt (Sep 8, 2006)

mandelore said:


> bah, if only i could get more Vcore...
> 
> I dont wanna hardmod the board...just praying for a bios mod to come along, thats if my board aint been abandoned by those in power yet..



i bet it was, i have a brand new M2N-E and the ASUS personell don't give a damn if half the ASUS forum is complaining about the low vdimm on the Board :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2006)

can i get my score updated its a couple pages back 1053.xx (the ss)


----------



## Casheti (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey, I'm unbanned...so...here I am


----------



## pt (Sep 10, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Hey, I'm unbanned...so...here I am



lol, why was you banned?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 10, 2006)

pt said:


> lol, why was you banned?



he was bad in this forum http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16235


----------



## Canuto (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome back casheti  
Be bad


----------



## pt (Sep 11, 2006)

no one posts in this thread anymore, i want to see some more results


----------



## cdawall (Sep 11, 2006)

pt said:


> no one posts in this thread anymore, i want to see some more results



i posted my new result


----------



## pt (Sep 11, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i posted my new result



i'm just trying to keep this thread alive a bit more, 
i'm waiting to see if a shop is going to lower the thermalright si-97, i can get it for 30€, but i'm waiting for it to decrease a bit more


----------



## Canuto (Sep 11, 2006)

when i get my Extreme engine 3t you'll all see, lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

beware, i am coming...


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

i got a new score, but i had to lower the memory speed so it is a lower score
2790mhz - cpu
ddr2 620mhz - mem.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 18, 2006)

w000!!!! 1800!


----------



## DOM (Sep 18, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> w000!!!! 1800!



is that with the settings you got at the bottom?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 18, 2006)

I got 980


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

oc that cpu more . btw who keeps the scoresheet updated these days?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> oc that cpu more . btw who keeps the scoresheet updated these days?



As soon as I get an Arctic Freezer Pro, I will.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 18, 2006)

yup, everything below.. Giving myself a shot @ 3.5GHz, but its taking me 1.65v.. :-( Im probably going to sell this cpu on ebay as a mad overclocker, and then buy another one..


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2006)

bump to save the thread till winter


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

still tweaking and testing here, but soon


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

Enjoy peeps  dont fret either, 1600+ is on its way


----------



## pt (Sep 23, 2006)

i'm going to buy my si-97 next week, and i will probabily get some better scores  , i will post here again more then


----------



## pt (Sep 23, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Enjoy peeps  dont fret either, 1600+ is on its way



you just got the 12th place


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

cool. not bad considering ive just been finding rock bottom voltages to get away with really


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2006)

you should try for 1700+ 1600s to low ketxxx


----------



## VOCCH (Sep 23, 2006)

My first go....got 1830 @ 3.2....will post a screenie when i get better score.

Edit: Here.s my second go.


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 25, 2006)

VOCCH said:


> My first go....got 1830 @ 3.2....will post a screenie when i get better score.
> 
> Edit: Here.s my second go.



Seems like this bench can benefit from the bigger cache... My Allendale @3,5ghz did the same result


----------



## VOCCH (Sep 25, 2006)

So  post your results so we can see .


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2006)

Better OC, better score and this time I have proof.


----------



## mandelore (Sep 27, 2006)

hay just wondering who is running the score board now? coz u r using an old score of 1606 on 1st page table, instead of 1665.51 shown on page 116 

"7.) mandelore = 1665.51 (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)"


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Better OC, better score and this time I have proof.



lol proof a s754 can keep up w/ the identic s939 chip  though yours has a higer fsb than mine plus better ram so that makes up for the few xtra mhz i got


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, the 939 Venice is a budget chip, pisses me off to think how much I paid for it. Ah well, it was the cheapest thing I could find when I needed it.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, the 939 Venice is a budget chip, pisses me off to think how much I paid for it. Ah well, it was the cheapest thing I could find when I needed it.



well let me put it this way it beats what im using now a retarded dell optiplex w/ a celeron466 433mhz damn ppl run there buses higher than that now   stupid psu this thing wont even run scm2 so i cant have a good laugh of the score


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2006)

no more scores?
(keeping thread alive until winter)


----------



## Canuto (Sep 29, 2006)

keep it alive...


----------



## pt (Sep 29, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 09/01/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*3.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*4.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*5.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*6.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*7.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*8.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*9.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*10.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*11.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)
=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*12.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*13.) Ketxxx = 1510.77* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*14.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*15.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*16.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*17.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*18.) Judas = 1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)


*19.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*20.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*21.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*22.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*23.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*24.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*25.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*26.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*27.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*28.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*29.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*30.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*31.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*32.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)


*33.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*34.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*35.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*36.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*37.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*38.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*39.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*40.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

=================================================
*Average 26 non-top 10 testers = *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
================================================== 

apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 29, 2006)

careful, my weapons of mass destruction are almost upon us...be afraid, be very, very afraid muahahahaaaa


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2006)

1048 running CPU at 2.45 GHZ


----------



## Canuto (Oct 1, 2006)

1048?? That's low for an AMD it should be way better than mine


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2006)

You are running 3.7GHZ with a Pentium D and I am running 2.45GHZ with a Venice. How am I supposed to be better?


----------



## Canuto (Oct 1, 2006)

Ketxxx had his 3200+ venice at stock speeds with 1175 or so it was hell to beat it, just saying your AMD at that speed should be better than my Pentium D@3.7ghz.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm, I attribute it to my asscrock mobo. I have got to get a better mobo.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 1, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Ketxxx had his 3200+ venice at stock speeds with 1175 or so it was hell to beat it, just saying your AMD at that speed should be better than my Pentium D@3.7ghz.


well ketxxx is using ddr2 and i asume you are also jc316 is on ddr1 


JC316 said:


> 1048 running CPU at 2.45 GHZ


you should get a little higher than that go fix your ram timings i get 1053 @2.46ghz and my ram is only doing 340mhz or so (ddr266) but i have the timings @ 2.0-2-2-5


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2006)

My timings have changed since OCing. 2.5-3-3-8 And it's running at 440 MHZ. Yeah it is DDR1. Something else that sounds strange is Ketexx and stock speeds.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

nope that venice was skt 939, so regular ddr.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

JC316 said:


> My timings have changed since OCing. 2.5-3-3-8 And it's running at 440 MHZ. Yeah it is DDR1. Something else that sounds strange is Ketexx and stock speeds.



lol whats so unusual about me running stock speeds


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 4, 2006)

*here is my score*

not bad i think for a newcastle pro.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 4, 2006)

well slater you beat me purely thru ram on that try to get the ram to clock better it will boost your score lol you beat me by 50somthin pts w/ a 50mhz lower clock and 3.5gb extra ram that i am sure is runing way over 340mhz gotta get my system fixed


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2006)

First run ever on this Sceince thingy, no tweaks straight into it at 3Gig CPU, will try it at 3.2 gig later and shut down a few background proggies, whats a decent single processor score in this test to save me reading like hundreds of pages.


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2006)

*bump*
keeping thread alive for more users to post


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 9, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> not bad i think for a newcastle pro. View attachment 3929



i have a 130nm proc. and i wonder if anyone with the same one can do this same score or better also


----------



## Judas (Oct 9, 2006)

still waiting for my new parts for my upgrade to AM2


----------



## pt (Oct 9, 2006)

Judas said:


> still waiting for my new parts for my upgrade to AM2



what are you buying?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 10, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> i have a 130nm proc. and i wonder if anyone with the same one can do this same score or better also



my 3000 also a 130nm but s754 does 1053 w/ ddr266 @ 2.46ghz


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 11, 2006)

cdawall said:


> my 3000 also a 130nm but s754 does 1053 w/ ddr266 @ 2.46ghz



nice was ur voltage pushed also i didnt use and volt mods just just raised my fsb


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> nice was ur voltage pushed also i didnt use and volt mods just just raised my fsb



1.578v no mods on the board just what it offered i think my highest clock was only limited by my stock hsf


----------



## Twinz (Oct 12, 2006)

hello 

i have run this benchmark and the score is so bad for my system  

what can i make for a better score ?


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

Twinz said:


> hello
> 
> i have run this benchmark and the score is so bad for my system
> 
> what can i make for a better score ?



it would help turn off the music...
wich are your system specs


----------



## Twinz (Oct 12, 2006)

without music and web browser a score about 999.46


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

Twinz said:


> without music and web browser a score about 999.46



wich ram do you have?


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*5.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*6.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*7.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*8.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*9.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*10.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 1925.861 *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*12.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*13.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*14.) Tatty_One = 1516.48* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*15.) Ketxxx = 1510.77* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*16.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*17.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*18.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*19.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*20.) Judas = 1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)


*21.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*22.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*23.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*24.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*25.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*26.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*27.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*28.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*29.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*30.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*31.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*32.) amd64skater = 1127.08* (AMD Athlon64 3500+@2419.8)


*33.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*34.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*35.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)


*36.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*37.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*38.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*39.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*40.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*41.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*42.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*43.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*44.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)

=================================================
*Average 34 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


----------



## Twinz (Oct 12, 2006)

pt said:


> wich ram do you have?




1gb infineon ddr pc 3200
512 mb noname pc 3200
256mb noname pc 2700


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

Twinz said:


> 1gb infineon ddr pc 3200
> 512 mb noname pc 3200
> 256mb noname pc 2700



 
let me guess, diferent timmings, diferent speeds..., you just discovered the reason, wich are your full sys specs


----------



## ace80 (Oct 12, 2006)

Last week i took my gf old comp out from the cupboard that hasn't been used in about 2 years. Its an intel celeron 1.7Ghz, 512mb pc2100. Just reformatted it to use as a media centre in the front room (works perfectly )
Anyhow, thought i'd give u all a laugh with a few benchmarks!
3D03 would only run 1 game test(on board graphics)
SM wouldn't even run the full test, so officially it has no score.
I'll run SM again on my main comp next week when i should be receiving infrareds old mobo, and clocking my p4 into the sky!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn PT, I didnt realise you had logged my score!  I am gonna have to improve on it now......wait out!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

I like to take things in small steps! here is my 2nd run.  I'll run her at 3.2Gig at the weekend which will bring my memory upto DDR500 also so should be good for about 1540+......Just gotta beat Ket!!!!!


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Damn PT, I didnt realise you had logged my score!  I am gonna have to improve on it now......wait out!



always a pleasure to help  
*updated*


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

As always.....your too kind!.....eat your heart out Ket!!!!!  3rd run is in and I havent got near to my 3.2+ yet on the CPU, damn his memory must be running tight and fast my DDR400 is running at practically 500Mhz now on 2.5-3-2-6@1T!!!!


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

good score, don't forget that ketxxx is going to get better memory soon   
*updated*


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 12, 2006)

pt said:


> good score, don't forget that ketxxx is going to get better memory soon
> *updated*




Ahhhh cr*p!!!  I still reckon with about 3.25Gig i will be good for about 1550 so it will be a tight one! the only thing is my memory will be running with a divider at about 464Mhz then so not quite as much bandwidth, its that balancing act between raw CPU power and memory performance.  By the way, that run was at 3.1Gig.


----------



## pt (Oct 12, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> By the way, that run was at 3.1Gig.



got to edit that  
btw, at a lower divider my score lowered about 100pts in a 100mhz cpu increase, and it was not stable (lack of chipset voltage)


----------



## JC316 (Oct 13, 2006)

1073. Athlon 64 3000+@ 2.5GHZ Cool&Quiet OFF. I can't imagine 50MHZ jumping 30 pts in this score, so I think the C&Q had something to do with it.


----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 13, 2006)

ace80 said:


> and clocking my *p4 into the sky*!



Yes it needs to be sent into the sky, *all* preschott P4's should be euthanized


----------



## pt (Oct 13, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Yes it needs to be sent into the sky, *all* preschott P4's should be euthanized



and then carbonized


----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 13, 2006)

pt said:


> and then carbonized



Hehe yes, they do a good enough job of carbonising by themslves, along with mobo components and your PSU too if its loaded enough and you dont have a monster that can handle the power load/drain


----------



## pt (Oct 13, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Hehe yes, they do a good enough job of carbonising by themslves, along with mobo components and your PSU too if its loaded enough and you dont have a monster that can handle the power load/drain



if that don't happen, the cpu fan will go 100% and you will become deaf


----------



## pt (Oct 13, 2006)

*bump*

i want more scores  



can someone put this thread sticky?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2006)

i want more scores to but my pc is DEAD but i will be getting either a s939 or sAM2 soon so that will be cool


----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 16, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i want more scores to but my pc is DEAD but i will be getting either a s939 or sAM2 soon so that will be cool



Did you murder it ???


----------



## infrared (Oct 16, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/061016/sciencemark.jpg

My entry 

I left it as a link because it's 1280x1024 with a couple of sisoft sandra benchmarks thrown in.

The memory is 2x ocz budget 533mhz 512mb dimms, they're performing awsomely! 860mhz!

Anyway, there's only 2.15v going through the memory, and the northbridge hasn't been voltmoded yet, so there's more to come


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 16, 2006)

the beast is coming......till the end of the week i`ll have my new core duo system....
new scores ahead...


----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> the beast is coming......till the end of the week i`ll have my new core duo system....
> new scores ahead...



Good luck, try to get an E6600 week 28B discussed in this THREAD @ XS


----------



## pt (Oct 16, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*5.) Infrared = 1949.01* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3443mhz)


*6.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*7.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*8.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*9.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*10.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*11.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 1925.861 *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*12.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*13.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*14.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*15.) Tatty_One = 1516.48* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*16.) Ketxxx = 1510.77* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*17.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*18.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*19.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*20.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*21.) Judas = 1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)


*22.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*23.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*24.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*25.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*26.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*27.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*28.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*29.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*30.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*31.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*32.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*33.) amd64skater = 1127.08* (AMD Athlon64 3500+@2419.8)


*34.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*35.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*36.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)


*37.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*39.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*39.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*40.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*41.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*42.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*43.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*44.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*45.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)

=================================================
*Average 35 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 17, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Good luck, try to get an E6600 week 28B discussed in this THREAD @ XS


as far as i know it can easily do 4.3 with a single stage phase....
so i hope i`ll get 3.8+ with good air..


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 17, 2006)

pt,

Nice job keeping the scorecharts up-to-date using that template I sent you guys... 

(& I see my system's sitting square @ the mid-point of the 45 tested systems, which is why I checked up on this thread again: To see where I land in the pack of tested systems nowadays, CONROES & all, currently as of today!)



* Anyhow - good/nice job, thanks!

APK


----------



## Canuto (Oct 17, 2006)

In winter this thread shall come back to life


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 17, 2006)

Canuto said:


> In winter this thread shall come back to life



I opened all the windows in my apartment and dropped the temp to a bout 57 degrees farenheit.  Gave me an extra 50Mhz.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 17, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> I opened all the windows in my apartment and dropped the temp to a bout 57 degrees farenheit.  Gave me an extra 50Mhz.



I agree on those counts, & felt temps. had a LOT to do w/ our earlier scores... @ least to SOME extent!



* I am going to run this again fairly soon I think, just to see HOW MUCH temps have to do w/ it... I agree w/ both of you guys, that this thread will see more responses/takers/participants w/ the colder temps... because of the gains possible in lower temps MOST LIKELY!

APK

P.S.=> pt asked this thread be 'stickied' in this forums section & I tend to agree... along with Super-Pi, HD Tach, & also the AquaMark 3 tests... 

All did very well here & had MANY participants... the results might help others into o/c'ing & such gain insights as to how to get better performance thru OS tunings & such + WHAT HARDWARE "RULES" CURRENTLY! apk


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> pt,
> 
> Nice job keeping the scorecharts up-to-date using that template I sent you guys...
> 
> ...



no problem, i like to do it  
my system is maxed out anyway so i won't get better scores  
so i keep the other ones updated


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 17, 2006)

Gonna go for the 1550 at the weekend with a few tweaks! trouble is now I am in that territory where you need to get 30+ points just to move up one place!  If I slacken my memory times I can run her at 530Mhz rather than the 480 on my last test and up the CPU to 3.2Gig and see if that helps although I will lose some of the memory speed gain in the looser timings, I can run 480 on 2.5-3-2-6 @1T but to get 530 I need to loosten to 3-3-3-7 @1T.


----------



## pt (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Gonna go for the 1550 at the weekend with a few tweaks! trouble is now I am in that territory where you need to get 30+ points just to move up one place!  If I slacken my memory times I can run her at 530Mhz rather than the 480 on my last test and up the CPU to 3.2Gig and see if that helps although I will lose some of the memory speed gain in the looser timings, I can run 480 on 2.5-3-2-6 @1T but to get 530 I need to loosten to 3-3-3-7 @1T.



good luck


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2006)

i think ill break 1500 finally when my fx (or whatever chip i end up getting) shows up that would be a nice increase over my 1053 on the 3000+ i killed


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i think ill break 1500 finally when my fx (or whatever chip i end up getting) shows up that would be a nice increase over my 1053 on the 3000+ i killed



If none left I can strongly recommend the 4000+ Sandy, 3,2Gig on 1.525V stable and as cool as ya like! and going for a steal now, I paid £69.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2006)

im in america  i can get a sandy mobo and ram etc $200


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> im in america  i can get a sandy mobo and ram etc $200



cool then, go for it


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2006)

i know im looking into it but amd is dropping prices again i think i may wait till after thanxgiv.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 18, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i know im looking into it but amd is dropping prices again i think i may wait till after thanxgiv.



sensible move, and TBH, I doubt if you will get any more out of a 55.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

pt said:


> *UPDATED​*
> ***********************************************
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
> ***********************************************
> ...




So this is my competition eh?


----------



## Canuto (Oct 20, 2006)

Seems like it...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

give me 10 mins, and ill have my first SCM2 score which i deem "worthy" 

also, just a though, to trim the fat out of that list how about ppl just have one entry, their latest and greatest scores.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree that list is getting real fat


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Observe as the mighty Mushkin and AMD stalk its prey......waiting for the right moment.....to strike...


----------



## alpha0ne (Oct 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> give me 10 mins, and ill have my first SCM2 score which i deem "worthy"
> 
> also, just a though, to trim the fat out of that list how about ppl just have one entry, their latest and greatest scores.



Agreed


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2006)

Makes mine with DDR look a bit sad! here's an update for mine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

thats not a bad score tatty  i bet u can get that ram doing better tho!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> thats not a bad score tatty  i bet u can get that ram doing better tho!



I know your the expert like but I got these DDR400 sticks upto 480 and I just cant tighten the timings anymore, if I take the CPU to 3.2Gig (at 3.1 at mo) I need to divide which drops memory speed and I actually get a minus on the test if U see what I mean.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

indeed i do, but thers far more to tweak with memory than the std timings


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 20, 2006)

a quick run with the 6600 at 3300 and the Mushkin at 750 4-4-4-10


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 21, 2006)

A run with my e6300 at almost 3.3ghz. Still have some more tuning to do though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> indeed i do, but thers far more to tweak with memory than the std timings




I know, I have read the guide in your siggie and a few more and been thru A64 tweaker with a fine toothcomb trying most everything


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Here is mine*


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Barbie 

Good score btw


----------



## trt740 (Oct 26, 2006)

*tightened ram a bit*


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 26, 2006)

at 3600.unfortunately the memory isn`t helping at all.800 with 5-5-5-15....


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 1991.09* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*5.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*6.) Infrared = 1949.01* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3443mhz)


*7.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*8.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*9.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*10.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*12.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*13.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*14.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*15.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*16.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*17.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*18.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*19.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*20.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*21.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*22.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*23.) Judas = 1442.51* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4200+@ 2796mhz)


*24.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*25.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*26.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*27.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*28.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*29.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*30.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*31.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*32.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*33.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*34.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*35.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*36.) amd64skater = 1127.08* (AMD Athlon64 3500+@2419.8)


*37.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*38.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*39.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON x2 3800+@stock)


*40.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*41.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*42.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*43.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*44.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*45.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*46.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*47.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*48.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)

=================================================
*Average 38 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

damn, i'm at 28th


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Crud... with a little more tweaking I could have made the top 10.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 26, 2006)

tweak more and try again m8..


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> tweak more and try again m8..



i'm here to update


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Woohoo! Pushed the new ram (Crucial) to 4-4-4-12, upped the FSB from 471 to 478 and shut down some services (as was suggested) and hit 1834!

I should be in the top 10 now. Man she is SCREAMING for a 6300. Let's see how long she stays stable.






Wonder what Mike Lopez is doing different than me. We're both running same processor and I am actually pushing mine harder but he has a better score. Hmmmm...


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

9th place  
mikelopez probabily has better ram
ask him?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't imagine being able to go tighter than 4-4-4-12 on the FSB speeds we're running at. :-/ I could try loosening the timings and going 2.5x instead of 2x. That would push the mem to 1192 which I have my doubts about.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 27, 2006)

i`ll probably have a 2*1 gb kit of D9DQ in the weekend for testing....await for new scores if they`ll come..
@BigBadWolf in what freq. is your memory?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Right now it's running at 478x2, 956mhz.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 27, 2006)

Jesus I have dropped, I wanna know how 12th position manages that score with his 4000+ as mine will run faster than that, he must have some VERY VERY special memory.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 27, 2006)

BigBadWolf said:


> Right now it's running at 478x2, 956mhz.



send them to me to score 2500...........


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 27, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> send them to me to score 2500...........



LOL...  

I spent an hour last night trying to get this ram to post at higher than 1000mhz using a 2.5 multi but it refuses. I dropped my FSB all the way down to 430, kicked the voltage up to 2.3v and it still refused to post. Funny thing is, I had some Patriot Signature ram that booted XP at 1100mhz when I had forgotten to change the multiplier to 2 instead of 2.5


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 27, 2006)

tomorrow i`m getting rid of my Mushkin kit and instead of the D9DQ i`m getting a 2gb kit of Supertalent 6400 (D9GMH i guess).
new testing stuff from monday..


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Jesus I have dropped, I wanna know how 12th position manages that score with his 4000+ as mine will run faster than that, he must have some VERY VERY special memory.



well if you look mines the fastest s754 score and it has the slowest ram and the lowest ghz it just depends on the mobo, ram and setup it smokes the 3700 which sit well past my 2.46ghz and the 3400 sits @ 2.4ghz

# 41.) cdawall = 1053.52 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)

# 42.) Polaris573 = 1040.76 (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)

# 43.) Polaris573 = 1016.19 (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)

# 44.) W2hCYK = 1011.54 (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)

# 45.) MikeLopez = 1000.03 (AMD 3400 (S754)

# 46.) Casheti = 931.40 (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)

# 47.) Solaris17 = 886.72 (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)

# 48.) Twinz = 852.66 (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2006)

cdawall said:


> well if you look mines the fastest s754 score and it has the slowest ram and the lowest ghz it just depends on the mobo, ram and setup it smokes the 3700 which sit well past my 2.46ghz and the 3400 sits @ 2.4ghz
> 
> # 41.) cdawall = 1053.52 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)
> 
> ...



It does yes but I have a damn good mobo, damn good setup and pretty good RAM so his bust be superhuman!  I want some.............................................NOW!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 29, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> It does yes but I have a damn good mobo, damn good setup and pretty good RAM so his bust be superhuman!  I want some.............................................NOW!



kick it that will make you feel better


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

bump  

keep posting...


----------



## strick94u (Nov 2, 2006)

what does this mean btw


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2006)

No oc.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

strick94u said:


> what does this mean btw



it isn't a bad score for your cpu


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

pt said:


> *UPDATED​*
> ***********************************************
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
> ***********************************************
> ...



14th? im discusted....time to go get another 100pts.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

scores on the bottom of the page


----------



## mikelopez (Nov 2, 2006)

Howdy, folks!!!  Long time no see...



BigBadWolf said:


> Woohoo! Pushed the new ram (Crucial) to 4-4-4-12, upped the FSB from 471 to 478 and shut down some services (as was suggested) and hit 1834!
> 
> I should be in the top 10 now. Man she is SCREAMING for a 6300. Let's see how long she stays stable.
> 
> ...



My score and info is actually listed incorrectly.  Here is my actual post:



mikelopez said:


> Update Please:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=141399&postcount=1066



I think my ram was at 5-5-5-15.  So, perhaps the diff. in our scores is due to the extra FSB and our mobos.  I hope that helps.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 4, 2006)

a new one without much searching and tweaking with my new memory.


----------



## pt (Nov 4, 2006)

im going to trade my g.skill for a better one  , i think i will reach the 20th's  

ps: i will update your score in a bit giorgos th.


----------



## Judas (Nov 5, 2006)

New system...new score


----------



## badboy_2912 (Nov 5, 2006)

mine is 800


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2006)

here is a pentium 4 3.2ghz @ 3.2ghz w/ht 1gb dual chnl ddr400 s478


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2006)

well there you go agp8x and ddr400 and a d930 
board has no oc options so dont ask why it sits @ 3ghz and crummy ram settings wont get any better cause the volts are locked


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*5.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*6.) Infrared = 1949.01* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3443mhz)


*7.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*8.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*9.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*10.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*12.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*13.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*14.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*15.) Judas = 1563.45* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*16.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*17.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*18.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*19.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*20.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*21.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*22.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*23.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*24.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*25.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*26.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*27.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*28.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*29.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*30.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*31.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*32.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*33.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*34.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*35.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*36.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*37.) amd64skater = 1136.42* (AMD Athlon64 3500+@2419.8)


*38.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*39.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*40.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*41.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*42.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*43.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*44.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*45.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*46.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*47.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*48.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*49.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*50.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*51.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*52.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*53.) Twinz = 757.4* (AP4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 43 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty four computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*53*​


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

badboy, post a screeshot so i can put it in here  
try to put th timmings at cl2.5


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 5, 2006)

No offense, but you might want to change the specs you say I have to show that I only have one core on my 3800 .


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> No offense, but you might want to change the specs you say I have to show that I only have one core on my 3800 .



yes, mr mod, just don't beat me pls 

/\ totally random tought, thinking about a movie (don't remenber the name of it)

*updated with zek corect CPU*
to zek: whey don't you overclock your cpu? :s


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2006)

HMMM.....  PT  ....  i have the 4600+


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

Judas said:


> HMMM.....  PT  ....  i have the 4600+



just updated


----------



## Judas (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> just updated



umm  yes you did..  you updated the wrong one


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

Judas said:


> umm  yes you did..  you updated the wrong one



 , updated the correct one now


----------



## badboy_2912 (Nov 6, 2006)

*My ScienceMark*

Sorry, I retest my syytem and It is 750... not so good 

here is


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

have you tried to run your ram at 2.0-2-2-5  , it will probabily give you a better score, also turn off everything while doing the test (music, msn, etc., etc.)

have you tried overcockng your cpu also?  (a bit more)


----------



## badboy_2912 (Nov 6, 2006)

I try if its better !thx for advice


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

badboy_2912 said:


> I try if its better !thx for advice



since your board can have 800fsb (by overclocking), and you have a 17x , it should go to 3400mhz (theorically)


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> to zek: whey don't you overclock your cpu? :s



Because the last time I overclocked my CPU I lost my motherboard, my RAM, and my power supply .


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Because the last time I overclocked my CPU I lost my motherboard, my RAM, and my power supply .



ouch, that is what i call bad luck  

i never lost anything 'cause of overclock (pheraps my ram, but i'm not sure, since it was on the acounseiled voltage)


----------



## badboy_2912 (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> since your board can have 800fsb (by overclocking), and you have a 17x , it should go to 3400mhz (theorically)



OMG, I dont think itd run stablely, and I dont think my 2 stink memory could stand for, its max clock in CPUz is 166MHz, and in fsb800, it must run in clock 200MHz, how do you think?

I dont have a best sys and using HSF so i dont want to do any risk +_+ ... ah, my cpu max temp during ScienceMarking is 40. its okie?


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 6, 2006)

*my new score*

 please note who keeps score this a newcastle a 130 nm not the newest core of this series or 90nm so put my core down to show this old baby can still kick even though its old


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

badboy_2912 said:


> OMG, I dont think itd run stablely, and I dont think my 2 stink memory could stand for, its max clock in CPUz is 166MHz, and in fsb800, it must run in clock 200MHz, how do you think?
> 
> I dont have a best sys and using HSF so i dont want to do any risk +_+ ... ah, my cpu max temp during ScienceMarking is 40. its okie?



what is the rated speed and timmings for your memory?
40ºc on load on a cpu is way fine, what about chipset temps?


----------



## badboy_2912 (Nov 6, 2006)

2-3-3-6 @ 133 and 2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 +_+

I dont know if sensor is in good working but the temp of chipset is always 25*C ( Everest and SpeedFan )


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

badboy_2912 said:


> 2-3-3-6 @ 133 and 2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 +_+
> 
> I dont know if sensor is in good working but the temp of chipset is always 25*C ( Everest and SpeedFan )



do you have the latest BIOS?  
have you tried running them at 200mhz at 3-3-3-9?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

49.) Cdawall = 939.94 (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)
^^^^ that one was a pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz^^^^ no big deal really but still 
oh and the ram will prolly do the 200mhz bus if you boost the ram to about 1.75v and the timings pt suggested but if you have ram coolers and a fan over the ram you could try 1.95v(only if well cooled higher end ram)2.5-3-3-7


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 49.) Cdawall = 939.94 (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)
> ^^^^ that one was a pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz^^^^ no big deal really but still
> oh and the ram will prolly do the 200mhz bus if you boost the ram to about 1.75v and the timings pt suggested but if you have ram coolers and a fan over the ram you could try 1.95v(only if well cooled higher end ram)2.5-3-3-7



doesn't ddr runs above 2.1vdimm ususally?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

oh woops i meant 2.xx my bad


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2006)

OK !!Heres my first go at OC'in my CPU.
Waiting on new cooler will try and squeeze abit more out of it then.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

good job  try to sqeeze loewr timings out of the ram and your there and why is it that your s939 90nm is out clocked by a s754 3000+ 130nm? must be a lowend something in that system


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*5.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*6.) Infrared = 1949.01* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3443mhz)


*7.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*8.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*9.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*10.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*12.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*13.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*14.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*15.) Judas = 1577.79* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*16.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*17.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*18.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*19.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*20.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*21.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*22.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*23.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*24.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*25.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*26.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*27.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*28.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*29.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*30.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*31.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*32.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*33.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*34.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*35.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*36.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*37.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*38.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*39.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*40.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*41.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*42.) zekrahminator = 1101.54* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*43.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*44.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*45.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*46.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*47.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*48.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*49.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*50.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*51.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*52.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*52.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*53.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*54.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 44 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty four computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*54*​


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2006)

cdawall said:


> good job  try to sqeeze loewr timings out of the ram and your there and why is it that your s939 90nm is out clocked by a s754 3000+ 130nm? must be a lowend something in that system



Only starting, I ain't finished yet!!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

better be but i ran a stock cooler to so no cheating  but then again you already beat me score wise so its a mute point


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

they wll probabily do 2-2-2-6 at 400mhz


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeahy but will see how far I can go stock,and then with new cooler


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> [*]*41.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)
> 
> 
> [*]*42.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)
> ...




fked up scores time to fix it


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> they wll probabily do 2-2-2-6 at 400mhz



Had them at 2.5-3-3-7 but changed when I started to OC


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

oily_17 said:


> Had them at 2.5-3-3-7 but changed when I started to OC



automatically??


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

i doubt i can do 2.0-2-2-6 @ 200mhz but then again i had about a 1xx mhz on mine @ 2.0-2-2-5 so maybe go for it oily


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2006)

pt said:


> automatically??



No just to give me more headroom for OC
This is my first go at this so only finding my way.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 6, 2006)

Slightly better score.


----------



## Judas (Nov 7, 2006)

New update........


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## amd64skater (Nov 12, 2006)

*my new score so far*






[/IMG] PT please note that this a newcastle 130nm core at my max speed of 2420.0 Mhz


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 13, 2006)

if i get more ram will that help my score


----------



## pt (Nov 13, 2006)

DaMulta, your ram can run at 2-3-2-6, why are you running it at 2.5-3-3-3?

amd64skater, waht is holding you of going to higher mhz?
more ram wo't help your score, higher speeds and lower timmings will 

Everyone score was updated in the last page


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 13, 2006)

pt said:


> DaMulta, your ram can run at 2-3-2-6, why are you running it at 2.5-3-3-3?
> 
> amd64skater, waht is holding you of going to higher mhz?
> more ram wo't help your score, higher speeds and lower timmings will
> ...



i cant change my timings that i know of and plus my board is an oem board from gateway i cant go any higher without it going unstable and if i can change my timings how do i do that i use clockgen to overclock my cpu just remember i have a 130nm newcastle im not sure if there is somthing better


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 13, 2006)

that is my ram timing


----------



## pt (Nov 13, 2006)

you can always change your board


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 13, 2006)

*I did some OCing*




. You can see specs in my dropdown menu. I can go figure out the exact timings if you really want, I think I have it at 12x214.


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 13, 2006)

how do u change my timings


----------



## pt (Nov 13, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*5.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*6.) Infrared = 1949.01* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3443mhz)


*7.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*8.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*9.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*10.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*12.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*13.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*14.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*15.) Judas = 1577.79* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*16.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*17.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*18.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*19.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*20.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*21.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*22.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*23.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*24.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*25.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*26.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*27.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*28.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*29.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*30.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*31.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*32.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*33.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*34.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*35.) zekrahminator = 1204.84* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2568mhz)


*36.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*37.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*38.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*39.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*40.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*41.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*42.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*43.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*44.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*45.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*46.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*47.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*48.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*49.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*50.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*51.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*52.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*53.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*54.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*55.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 44 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty five computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*55*​


----------



## pt (Nov 13, 2006)

you just got 7 places up, and no smoke  , i wan't to see it, breaking the 1300 barrier


ps: you just got ahead of Canuto, now his going to put the 7 days course on you


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 13, 2006)

53.) DaMulta = 883.10 (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


54.) Twinz = 852.66 (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)

HAHAHHAHA


----------



## pt (Nov 13, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> 53.) DaMulta = 883.10 (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)
> 
> 
> 54.) Twinz = 852.66 (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)
> ...



his system was badly optimized, and he had things running in background, so now go cry to the corner


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 13, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> how do u change my timings



You need to study how to overclock, read this GUIDE written by eva2000 and if need be buy OC friendly hardware


----------



## pt (Nov 14, 2006)

I want more posts in here


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 14, 2006)

Those results are really useful for when people are processor shopping. Now you know EXACTLY what processor performs the best. The order is Core 2 Duo, A64, Opty, Pentium D, Pentium 4, Athlon XP, P4 Northwood.


----------



## pt (Nov 14, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Those results are really useful for when people are processor shopping. Now you know EXACTLY what processor performs the best. The order is Core 2 Duo, A64, Opty, Pentium D, Pentium 4, Athlon XP, P4 Northwood.



i think you switched the opty with the a64


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 14, 2006)

pt said:


> i think you switched the opty with the a64



Hehehe thats a *BIG* mistake  

Opty is always *>* than a64


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 14, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Hehehe thats a *BIG* mistake
> 
> Opty is always *>* than a64



Really?  Stick a single core opty in against the sandy scores and see how it does then, think you might be a little surprised, there are some BIG Sandy scores in there at 3.2Gig and the difference will be the quality of memory/speed/latencies.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

heres my e6300 at 2.8ghz.pissed all over my pentium d 930 at 4.4ghz.omg its true core 2 duo rocks 







in your face alec(lol)


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 14, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?  Stick a single core opty in against the sandy scores and see how it does then, think you might be a little surprised, there are some BIG Sandy scores in there at 3.2Gig and the difference will be the quality of memory/speed/latencies.



Sandies/FX have know better memory controllers compared to your standard A64 so higher clocks with better/tighter timings

Some Opties also have the same steppings with the same controllers as Sandies/FX so its all about what week/stepping you are lucky enough to source

I was/have been using/torturing Hammers long enough to know the difference


----------



## Canuto (Nov 14, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> heres my e6300 at 2.8ghz.pissed all over my pentium d 930 at 4.4ghz.omg its true core 2 duo rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great score 
Well seems like i'm the only Pentium D left in here...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2006)

sorry mate,heres a better one-






with chip at 3.1ghz,450fsb,mem at 450/900 1:1 with 1.3vcore.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 14, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Sandies/FX have know better memory controllers compared to your standard A64 so higher clocks with better/tighter timings
> 
> Some Opties also have the same steppings with the same controllers as Sandies/FX so its all about what week/stepping you are lucky enough to source
> 
> I was/have been using/torturing Hammers long enough to know the difference



What exactly is your point there? I was not saying that they had better memory controllers was I? I was saying that a Sandy running at 3.2Gig is basically as fast as a Opty running at 3.2Gig so if there is a difference in system performance it will be down to the speed/latency and quality of the RAM.  There are some members in  TPU who are getting above 3.3Gig on Sandy's and my point was that matches most Opterons.  If you look at the best single core scores on the test, some sandies are scoring higher than mine and in some cases at slightly lower speeds that is only probably because I have a memory divider on mine with RAM running at 480Mhz flat out, they prob have DDR550 memory running at that speed with no divider hence the better score, in ScienceMark the RAM plays a significant part in the score.

I had a 148 Opty and the most I could manage with it was 3.1Gig so I went for the Sandy to get something faster! (well Ok, I sold the Opty for more than I paid for the Sandy as well TBH).


----------



## Canuto (Nov 14, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> sorry mate,heres a better one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pt (Nov 14, 2006)

Canuto said:


>



remenber about casheti pd920 score


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2006)

better one with chip at 3.5ghz(500fsb)


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 15, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> What exactly is your point there



My point ??

I have already made that clear but it seems your into pedantic nitpicking so I'll slightly rephrase my initial quote just for you  

Opty *is* always > than a64

BUT for those who may disagree: The Sandies/FX cores are also > than A64


----------



## pt (Nov 15, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> better one with chip at 3.5ghz(500fsb)



damn  
i will update scores in a bit


----------



## Boneface (Nov 16, 2006)

Well heres my first try at 2.37gig


----------



## pt (Nov 16, 2006)

i just got some new ram              
ddr2 800 adata 4-4-4-12
strangely it's running at 360mhz, probabily 'cause of the divider , nothng that a good overclock can't compensate  

ps: i also got a sata dvd reader, 92mm revoltec fan, and dual cold chatode from ac-ryan  
i will update everyone and put mine in a bit


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> My point ??
> 
> I have already made that clear but it seems your into pedantic nitpicking so I'll slightly rephrase my initial quote just for you
> 
> ...



Am not being pedantic at all, your origional reference was to the AMD64, now you are talking cores within A64,  would have agreed with your comment in the first place if you had  just said Venice/Winchester/manchester etc which was MY point.  And of course the sandies ARE A64's.


----------



## infrared (Nov 16, 2006)

New Score:

cpu: 3480mhz
ram: 870mhz 4-4-4-10

I'm limited to just under 440mhz fsb because the board is crippled  The cpu is good for well over 4ghz, and the ram is capable of slightly over 1ghz, so it will be interesting to see how i do with a non-crippled motherboard when i RMA this sucker.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2006)

me too slightly better new one-






same as before,e6300@3.5ghz(500fsb) mem at 1000mhz 1:1.vcore is at 1.4 this time but its still idleing at 41-42c.


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*5.) Infrared = 2015.34* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3480mhz)


*6.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*7.) tigger69 = 1951.46* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*8.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*9.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*10.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *


*11.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*12.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*13.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*14.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*15.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*16.) Judas = 1577.79* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*17.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*18.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*19.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*20.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*21.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*22.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*23.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*24.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*25.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*26.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*27.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*28.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*29.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)


*30.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*31.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*32.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*33.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*34.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*35.) Boneface = 1241.76 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2700mhz)


*36.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*37.) zekrahminator = 1204.84* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2568mhz)


*38.) Canuto = 1190.71* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*39.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*40.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*41.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*42.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*43.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*44.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*45.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*46.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*47.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*48.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*49.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*50.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*51.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*52.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*53.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*54.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*55.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*56.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*57.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 47 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================
P.S.=> Achilles from the film "TROY", said it best:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Alec§taar  


"Is there NO ONE ELSE!?!" 




*================================================== 
When you guys run the ScienceMark 2.0 test? Do it THIS way:
================================================== *
*A.) Remove as MANY BACKGROUND APPS RUNNING AS YOU CAN, & even stop your EXPLORER.EXE SHELL using taskmgr.exe!*

** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for BACKGROUND APPS CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...138#post140138
---------------------------------------------------------------
*B.) Stop as many services as you can using services.msc (or, via msconfig, whatever you are most comfortable with): *You (@ least I can) can run with this MINIMUM SET OF SERVICES GOING (or just set ones you are NOT SURE OF, to MANUAL startup in services.msc):


*DCOM Server Process* (it may be possible to DISABLE this one, but some apps need it)


*EventLog* (may be possible to disable, but not 100% sure, because some security settings demand logging & if unable to log? System WILL shutdown!)


*Plug and Play*


*Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* - NEVER SHUT THIS DOWN or your system WILL LAG BAD!


*Security Accounts Manager*

(Some of those? You may not even HAVE on XP, not sure anymore, but point is there! ABOVE ALL - If you are NOT SURE what to do here? Ask, or just don't do anything @ all... it can be 'somewhat risky')

*** An example post of someone doing this is here you can refer to & follow, has details, for SERVICES CUTOFFS OPTIMIZATIONS:*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...048#post140048
---------------------------------------------------------------
*C.) Lastly/Optionally, startup ScienceMark 2.0 (using its File Menu, Run Submenu to browse for it if need be on disk) & try it @ HIGH, or ABOVENORMAL CPU Priority!*

(When you run it by rightclicking on it as you startup the program & it comes into taskmgr.exe's PROCESS tab view as visible, give the benchmark program THAT MUCH MORE CPU PRIORITY possible - then, RUN IT!).
*
NOTE:* When you are @ highest o/c's possible for your rig? It can get "touchy" using HIGH cpu priority, SO, if you can't finish the test? Step down to AboveNormal or Normal CPU priority via taskmgr.exe on ScienceMark2.exe!
---------------------------------------------------------------
*D.) When done:* Restart services you need, via service.msc right-click popup menu or START/STOP command there WHILE IN THE PROCESSES TAB, & restart explorer.exe (your desktop GUI shell) using taskmgr.exe's File menu, RUN submenu item. Then, post your CPU-z 1.36 data & score in photos in this thread. Thanks!
==================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty seven computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*57*​


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2006)

sorry pt but mine is only a e6300 not e6600.


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> sorry pt but mine is only a e6300 not e6600.



just edited  

my f^cking motherboard only has 1.95vdimm max  
no better scores for me
i'm looking to sell this one, and buy a dfi infinity


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2006)

thx,i got a 150 quid upgrade there for a while m8.


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thx,i got a 150 quid upgrade there for a while m8.



you got a place on top 10  
and i'm stuck with this board 

i want this one:
http://us.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...RODUCT_ID=4755&CATEGORY_TYPE=INFINITY&SITE=US


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2006)

are there any voltmods for your motherboard PT?

And congrats Tigger on getting in the top 10... right on my tail as well =/


----------



## Greek (Nov 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> are there any voltmods for your motherboard PT?
> 
> And congrats Tigger on getting in the top 10... right on my tail as well =/


where do u go to see whos in the top 10?


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> are there any voltmods for your motherboard PT?
> 
> And congrats Tigger on getting in the top 10... right on my tail as well =/



there are but i haven't worked much with a soldering iron, so i'm afraid to do it  
im hoping someone buys my mobo


----------



## infrared (Nov 17, 2006)

Greek said:


> where do u go to see whos in the top 10?



It's at the beginning of post 1389, 6 posts up 

PT: shame you don't live in the UK, i woulda done the mods for you. But that new motherboard you're looking at will be awsome!


----------



## Greek (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> It's at the beginning of post 1389, 6 posts up
> 
> PT: shame you don't live in the UK, i woulda done the mods for you. But that new motherboard you're looking at will be awsome!



and costs the same as a new m2n-e  
ps: will my adata ddr2 800 extreme edition work on the dfi? (if i get one)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2006)

@infrared,i dont think i'm gonna get much more tho'.because of the divider on this board,if i go higher than 500fsb it will force my ran higher than 1000mhz which i reckon is about the max it will do.

i cant run the fsb higher than than the ram,at 500fsb the ram choices are something like 1000 which is 1:1,then 11something,then 12something.so i cant run the ram below the fsb speed.if you get what i'm babbling on about lol.

i would need ram to do probs 1200+ to go higher.pity,i would love to go for a 100% oc.this is 88% with it at 3.5ghz.


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> @infrared,i dont think i'm gonna get much more tho'.because of the divider on this board,if i go higher than 500fsb it will force my ran higher than 1000mhz which i reckon is about the max it will do.
> 
> i cant run the fsb higher than than the ram,at 500fsb the ram choices are something like 1000 which is 1:1,then 11something,then 12something.so i cant run the ram below the fsb speed.if you get what i'm babbling on about lol.
> 
> i would need ram to do probs 1200+ to go higher.pity,i would love to go for a 100% oc.this is 88% with it at 3.5ghz.



the new nforce i680sli based based boards are ashyncronous


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2006)

sorry if i'm being fick but does that mean you can run the ram lower or at a differant speed than the fsb?


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> sorry if i'm being fick but does that mean you can run the ram lower or at a differant speed than the fsb?



YEP  
higher/lower/same
your choice


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

pt said:


> [*]*29.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+@2745mhz)
> 
> 
> [*]*30.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)
> ...




I beated a Intel conroe at the same speed of mine


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 17, 2006)

pt said:


> I beated a Intel conroe at the same speed of mine



It must have been (the Allendale) having a *very* bad day (jk)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn nice scores there, am relegated to 20th now....gonna have to do some playing, it wont get me any higher scores but I may blow my mobo/CPU then the wife is just gonna have to let me replace them with a new rig!


----------



## mikelopez (Nov 17, 2006)

pt said:


> I beated a Intel conroe at the same speed of mine



It was running @ 2.37 not 2.7.

Sorry, pt.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2006)

here ya go did science at 3.6ghz with 515fsb and mem at 1030mhz 1:1.still with 1.4vcore.

amazing


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice one!

Can't wait to RMA this thing, then i can hopefully get 500mhz fsb, cpu @ 4ghz, ram @ 1ghz... That will pwn!

Looks like that 965 chipset is really restricting your memory performance though. That's the only downfall of that board


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2006)

i think i've got ya infrared-


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

I know it's ridiculous but it's my best one so far....


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

I broke 1200  Yeah!!











This is the highest score i'll ever so


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn i got you Zek 

1204.94 > 1204.84


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

UPDATED
Scores Only​
*****************************************************
*SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 17/11/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB*
*****************************************************

*1.) Alpha0ne = 2223.24 * (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3.9Ghz)


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 * (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*5.) tigger69 = 2020.34* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*6.) Infrared = 2015.34* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3480mhz)


*7.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*8.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*9.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*10.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT = 2025.6*
=================================================

************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 17/11/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** 

*11.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*12.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*13.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @3193.0mhz)


*14.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @3097.3mhz)


*15.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*16.) Judas = 1577.79* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*17.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @3ghz)


*18.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @3047.02mhz)


*19.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*20.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*21.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 @2700mhz)


*22.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ @2751mhz)


*23.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 n4200+ @2.6ghz)


*24.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*25.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+ @2827.2mhz)


*26.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*27.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+ @2712.1mhz)


*28.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+ @2856MHZ)


*29.) pt = 1383.88* (AMD A64 3000+ @2745mhz)


*30.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+ @2500mhz)


*31.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+(Venice) @2.65Ghz)


*32.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*33.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0Ghz 1.65vcore)


*34.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*35.) Boneface = 1241.76 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2700mhz)


*36.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+ @2400mhz)


*37.) Canuto = 1204.94* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz) 


*38.) zekrahminator = 1204.84* (AMD ATHLON 3800+ @2568mhz)


*39.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*40.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*41.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*42.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*43.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*44.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*45.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*46.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*47.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*48.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*49.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*50.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*51.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930 @3000MHz)


*52.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @3.2ghz)


*53.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920 @2800.80MHz)


*54.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP @2340MHZ)


*55.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP @2203.4MHZ)


*56.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+ @2532MHZ)


*57.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood @2.8GHz)
=================================================
*Average 47 non-top 10 testers = Too lazy *
=================================================


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i think i've got ya infrared-



Just you wait til i get a non-retarded motherboard!  

Seriously though, that's awsome. Nice going!


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

I remember you getting 5Ghz from a P4 640, i want to see where you're going with that connie


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2006)

i'm aimed at 4.2ghz, but the motherboard's not gonna go much above 520mhz i don't think. We'll see 

I had 3.8ghz stable with 1.45v, which imo is unbelievable. The watercooling setup is a bit overkill for a chip with such a low TDP, but having a load temp of 40c max is pretty good for clockin


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2006)

well this p5b-d will do at least 530fsb,poss more but i've already pushed my ram from 900-1060.i cant run the ram lower than the fsb tho',which is annoying.

great board tho' and great chip.the 3.7ghz was at 1.41v (tad unstable tho') what d'ya reckon i should try infrared?.and do i need to turn up the chipset voltages?


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 18, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Damn i got you Zek
> 
> 1204.94 > 1204.84



 Time to see how much higher I can get my proccie!  Oh yes, I'd just like to point out that I'm using a mildly overclocked A64, you're using a massively overclocked dual core Pentium D. AMD did a good job with my proccie .


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

Well you've been called out 
Let's revive this thread


----------



## OneCool (Nov 18, 2006)

That was with the Vista RTM 6000 build with all the pretty things running.

Im sure XP would be faster.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice score 
I'll add it later


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Nice score
> I'll add it later



THIS IS MY THREAD!!!   

get out! 
*kick im in the ass through the window*


----------



## Canuto (Nov 19, 2006)

Bad luck we're in the 1st floor 

Good evening to you too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2006)

slightly higher score at 3.7ghz-


----------



## Canuto (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



1.)*Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)[/B]


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*5.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*6.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*7.) Infrared = 2015.34* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3480mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*13.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*14.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*15.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*16.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*17.) Judas = 1577.79* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*18.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*19.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*20.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*21.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*22.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*23.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*24.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*25.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*26.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*27.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*28.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*29.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*30.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*31.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*32.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*33.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*34.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*35.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*36.) Boneface = 1241.76 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2700mhz)


*37.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*38.) Canuto = 1204.94* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*39.) zekrahminator = 1204.84* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2568mhz)


*40.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*41.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*42.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*43.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*44.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*45.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*46.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*47.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*48.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*49.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*50.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*51.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*52.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*53.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*54.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*55.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*56.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*57.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*58.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 48 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty eight computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*58*​


----------



## OneCool (Nov 19, 2006)

Go Vista Go 



she makes my pc faster


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2006)

Nude FTW


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Nude FTW



lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2006)

higher score at my 540fsb 3.78ghz record.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 19, 2006)

Tigger might as well go for the crown


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

bigger score with ram at 5-5-5-15 and cpu at 2800mhz  





i now have the best score with a 3000+


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 19, 2006)

Photoshopped!!!


----------



## Canuto (Nov 19, 2006)

Ownage...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2006)

i wish i could get to no.1.at least i have the e6300 crown.beating a few 6600's now too.

this is a great chip.

pity my pci-e drops to 1x at 540fsb tho'.i found in another forum that this is a problem with the p5b-dlx.some peoples drop at much less fsb than mine tho'.hopefully asus will sort it out.


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Photoshopped!!!



nop, now look to you score in here and go cry to a corner


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

bye, bye alec


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2006)

lol nice score ill be beating it with my new system soon  almost christmas


----------



## Chewy (Nov 19, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i wish i could get to no.1.at least i have the e6300 crown.beating a few 6600's now too.
> 
> this is a great chip.
> 
> pity my pci-e drops to 1x at 540fsb tho'.i found in another forum that this is a problem with the p5b-dlx.some peoples drop at much less fsb than mine tho'.hopefully asus will sort it out.




 You should add a crown to the tiger in your avator


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 19, 2006)

pt said:


> bye, bye alec



That's nice... how long can it keep that rate up though, is the question?

Mine's been running on the setting you see in my signature for nearly 8 months now... ALL APPS RUN SOLID W/ IT AS WELL, ALL...

Question is, can yours, w/ out frying?

Time will tell!

APK

P.S.=> Winter's almost here, & I am going to do a bit of minor upgrading (better RAM, finally & some cold cathode interior case lights) so I will get better than the 1440 I got on this test... 

Hopefully, as Ketxxx & others here suspected, that upgrading & running the test in Winter temps, will end up dragging me into the mid 1550's range or so!

Simply because of colder ambient temps. (ran my 1440 in summertime heat, which set world records here this year no less) & better RAM! apk


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol nice score ill be beating it with my new system soon  almost christmas



no you're not  
if all wen't well i'm going to get a dfi board that do 3.1ghz with a amd ahtlon 3000+  
add that to my ram running at 1035mhz at 5-5-5-15, and you lost the match


----------



## pt (Nov 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> That's nice... how long can it keep that rate up though, is the question?
> 
> Mine's been running on the setting you see in my signature for nearly 8 months now...
> 
> ...



with this board i barely got it stable, but im planning to get another (see post above)

i have a great airflow in my case, it idles at 25ºc, and loads at 45ºc  
the problem is the board that isn't stable


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2006)

Chewy said:


> You should add a crown to the tiger in your avator



lol


----------



## Canuto (Nov 19, 2006)

Put in on tigger! 

Wait cdawall can't you make the background match the one of the boards?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 19, 2006)

thx cdawall for the avatar,its on.

i'm quite agog that you've actually made me an avatar with a crown.

thx.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 19, 2006)

If the background would match the one of the boards it would be even better


----------



## pt (Nov 20, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thx cdawall for the avatar,its on.
> 
> i'm quite agog that you've actually made me an avatar with a crown.
> 
> thx.



all hail to king tigger


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 20, 2006)

Photoshop skills to the rescue .


----------



## Canuto (Nov 20, 2006)

That's great 

Use it tigger


----------



## pt (Nov 20, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Photoshop skills to the rescue .



looks great  
but i preffer the angry tigger one


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2006)

thx guys for the effort and the nice avatars.

i'm gonna stop at the 540 tho' for now.it got to windows at 550 tho' with my ram at 1100 ffs.how the hell does 900 ram run at 1100?.it only cost me £108 as well from ocuk in april.

when i got to win at 550 tho' there was a kinda high pitched noise coming from the cpu cooler area.any ideas what it was? oh well if i blow the board i'll rma and get another one.

i just need help to get it prime stable at that 540 now.i'm not really up on adjusting chipset voltages and i reckon i've been a bit lean on the cpu vcore.at 540 it was 1.46v could i go higher safely?.

thx again tho'


----------



## _33 (Nov 20, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thx guys for the effort and the nice avatars.
> 
> i'm gonna stop at the 540 tho' for now.it got to windows at 550 tho' with my ram at 1100 ffs.how the hell does 900 ram run at 1100?.it only cost me £108 as well from ocuk in april.
> 
> ...




At last he is happy!  With good reason, considering the nice performance of the system he owns.  He could be a king in performance at TPU, but let's hope for some water cooling for that.


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats tigger on a great score, especially for an allendale   


i am selling my amazing E6600 to buy another E63 (already got one in my HTPC but its a real dud, week 26  ) as I have very little time to sit at my 'puter these days and if I could ever manage to equal your E63 I would be more than happy


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2006)

thx alphaone,i am pretty pleased myself.i have got it to post and do cpu-z at 3918mhz(560 fsb) now.i need an h20 setup now to see were the max is.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20480


----------



## pt (Nov 20, 2006)

more scores
more scores
more scores

 


(/\ this is a bump)


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, more scores!

E6400 @ 462.5 x 8 = 3.7ghz
RAM @ 925mhz 4-4-4-8

*2137.77*

\/ Look at the memory score  This stuff's shit-hot! Again the board's the limiting factor. This was done with my water chilled to about 10c, and the northbridge is still acting like a retarded goldfish.


----------



## pt (Nov 20, 2006)

infrared said:


> Ok, more scores!
> 
> E6400 @ 462.5 x 8 = 3.7ghz
> RAM @ 925mhz 4-4-4-8
> ...



hoy sh^t
i will update in now


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## pt (Nov 20, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



1.)*Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)[/B]


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*13.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*14.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*15.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*16.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*17.) Judas = 1577.79* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*18.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*19.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*20.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*21.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*22.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*23.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*24.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*25.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*26.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*27.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*28.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*29.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*30.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*31.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*32.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*33.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*34.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*35.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*36.) Boneface = 1241.76 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2700mhz)


*37.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*38.) Canuto = 1204.94* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*39.) zekrahminator = 1204.84* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2568mhz)


*40.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*41.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*42.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*43.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*44.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*45.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*46.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*47.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*48.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*49.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*50.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*51.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*52.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*53.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*54.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*55.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*56.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*57.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*58.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 48 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty eight computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*58*​


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 20, 2006)

E6600 @ 3.4ghz
Ram @ 378mhz 4-5-5-12


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2006)

can you get any more out of the ram @ 5-5-5-15? Or perhaps use a divider to drop the ram down a bit? What voltage are you feeding the memory?


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 20, 2006)

Not really.... its DDR2 667 so its not the best out there... im getting a gskill 1gig kit for benching, DDR2 800 and it uses Mircron's D9 chips  So that should help.


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2006)

The stuff i'm using is 667mhz, and it clocks to over 1GHz @ 4-4-4-10 timings! Uses the Micron D9 chips as well  $300 for the 2gb kit that i've been given to review.

The review will be finished before the end of this week if you're interested.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 20, 2006)

The kit i've got "should" do 1000+ @ 4-4-4-8, i've had one kit before and it did 1025 @ 4-4-4-8 2.1vdimm


----------



## infrared (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm, if i were you, i'd get in touch with OCZ and ask if they're willing to replace your memory. +45mhz is a really pathetic overclock on such nice ram.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah its not the best... hopefully i didn't confuse you with my last post... i should have said the "G.SKill" kit  i had did those speeds


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2006)

my 900 patriot did 1120 at 2.4v at 5.5.5.15.i have'nt got it to do science at 3.9ghz yet but i think it just needs more than 1.475vcore.the mem was at 1120mhz tho' so hopefully it wiil be a good score.


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like the lazy front runners (me) may lose 1st place soon


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 21, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Looks like the lazy front runners (me) may lose 1st place soon



That is "the nature of the beast" man... nobody stays ontop, forever!



* Every dog has his day... BUT, the nights? They're MINE!

(LOL!)

APK


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> That is "the nature of the beast" man... nobody stays ontop, forever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And mine!....it's good to share.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

Updated score with higher OC  ( http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=140314 ).





.


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



1.)*Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)[/B]


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*16.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*17.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*18.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*19.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*20.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*21.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*22.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*23.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*24.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*25.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*26.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*27.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*28.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*29.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*30.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*31.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*32.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*33.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*34.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*35.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*36.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*37.) Boneface = 1241.76 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2700mhz)


*38.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*39.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*40.) Canuto = 1204.94* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*41.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*42.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*43.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*44.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*45.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*46.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*47.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*48.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*49.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*50.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*51.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*52.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*53.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*54.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*55.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*56.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*57.) DaMulta = 883.10* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*58.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*59.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 49 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty nine computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*59*​

ps: we just need one for 60


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 23, 2006)

PT, just to let you know, I haven't broke 2.8GHz. I haven't even broke 2.7 with stability . The real clock for mine was 2699.69 MHz (245.43 * 11) (right off of CPUZ validation).


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

fixed


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2006)

54.) Cdawall = 939.94 (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)
stutter?


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 54.) Cdawall = 939.94 (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)
> stutter?



stutter?
you mean typo?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 23, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=140422
New BIOS. New speed and stability.


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 23, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> PT, just to let you know, I haven't broke 2.8GHz. I haven't even broke 2.7 with stability . The real clock for mine was 2699.69 MHz (245.43 * 11) (right off of CPUZ validation).



Time for some Opty 170 goodness or maybe even a C2D component update

I miss my 170 @ 2.80GHz + Expert + DDR1 PC5000, the ultimate tweakable machine


----------



## Steevo (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know if I have a defective chip or if I need more volts.



1.72 @ 116 deg F is slightly unstable over 2960ish.  It acts like it wants more volts, per haps though I have too much voltage drop from loading. I will have to check that tomorrow.


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

Steevo said:


> I don't know if I have a defective chip or if I need more volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.72 @ 116 deg F is slightly unstable over 2960ish.  It acts like it wants more volts, per haps though I have too much voltage drop from loading. I will have to check that tomorrow.



i think you should be scoring higher (around tatty scores), have you anything running while the test is running?


----------



## Judas (Nov 23, 2006)

Score update


----------



## Judas (Nov 23, 2006)

Look at the memory speed ..    this Mushkin stuff is  HOT   
Ket could  only get about  977  out of his xp2-6400 kit


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

Judas said:


> Look at the memory speed ..    this Mushkin stuff is  HOT
> Ket could  only get about  977  out of his xp2-6400 kit





i'm hoping my adata do the same speeds
wich vdimm do they have   

*updated*


----------



## Judas (Nov 23, 2006)

Micron MT47H64M8B6-3 ICs.


----------



## ace80 (Nov 23, 2006)

Howdy folks, i know i'm only 44th in the rankings but i recently got a new mobo to get more out of this p4. However i can no longer run Sciencemark. If i run the benches manually they work, all except the membench one, which is the first test. It just pops up with Sciencemark has encountered a problem and needs to close  
It does the same when i run all at defaults aswell.
Any ideas why?


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Howdy folks, i know i'm only 44th in the rankings but i recently got a new mobo to get more out of this p4. However i can no longer run Sciencemark. If i run the benches manually they work, all except the membench one, which is the first test. It just pops up with Sciencemark has encountered a problem and needs to close
> It does the same when i run all at defaults aswell.
> Any ideas why?



strange error
have you tried reinstalling it?
is the memory unstable?


----------



## pt (Nov 23, 2006)

Judas said:


> Micron MT47H64M8B6-3 ICs.




Micron are the best 
but what vdimm are you putting in them?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

pt said:


> i think you should be scoring higher (around tatty scores), have you anything running while the test is running?




I am a bit worried about Steevo's 4000+ if he needs to put that much voltage thru it, for everyday use I keep mine at 3.1Gig on 1.45V!!!!  1.7V is getting into Very dangerous territory and personally i would never go above 1.6V, you may well have a defective chip.  Steevo, if you would not mind, for my benefit, would you set your Mobo at 1.45V and see what the max stable overclock is at that voltage, testing on say Sceincemark for stability and let me know what she will acheive on that voltage.  My CPU is not "uncommonly" good and I beleive the norm for a Sandy 4000+.

Thats aside, most of the reason you are behind me is your memory, I see you are running at under 200Mhz, what memory dividers does your mobo have, is there no way of dividing so you can get 200+?....  memory speed (as opposed to latencies)is a huge factor in Sceincemark, hence why there are some Sandy scores quite a bit above mine but with no faster CPU speeds, the fastest I can run my memory stable is 240/480 and that equates with the divider to 3.1gig, if I run my CPU flat out which is 3.250Gig (1.55V) I have to divide down and I only get memory speeds of around 212/424 and even with the extra CPU power it gives me 60 less Sceincemark points because of the memory speed difference.


----------



## ace80 (Nov 23, 2006)

pt said:


> strange error
> have you tried reinstalling it?
> is the memory unstable?


Just got it working, had to run it on compatibity mode for windows NT 4.0
Didn't have to change it on last setup  

Watch out Dom here i come


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Just got it working, had to run it on compatibity mode for windows NT 4.0
> Didn't have to change it on last setup
> 
> Watch out Dom here i come



 lets see what you got all or nothing


----------



## Steevo (Nov 23, 2006)

pt said:


> i think you should be scoring higher (around tatty scores), have you anything running while the test is running?



NO, but this recent BIOS took away my 180Mhz option for RAM that was giving me the extra score, but allowed me to reach a bit higher in speed with stability. And I don't know if I truly believe the vcore reading from everest. The temperature should be higher for that vcore if it were truly working that hard.


I will have to bring my fluke home to check my board and PSU with to get a better idea of what is going on.


I would also like to mod my memory with a 10K resistor and a line from my 3.3V output. But that will have to wait too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

Steevo said:


> NO, but this recent BIOS took away my 180Mhz option for RAM that was giving me the extra score, but allowed me to reach a bit higher in speed with stability. And I don't know if I truly believe the vcore reading from everest. The temperature should be higher for that vcore if it were truly working that hard.
> 
> 
> I will have to bring my fluke home to check my board and PSU with to get a better idea of what is going on.
> ...



Whats CPU-Z read for Vcore? mine tends to be pretty accurate when I tested it, also try downloading from MSI's site the PC alert 4, it is not particular to just MSI boards and I have found it to be VERY accurate, it's only a very small app.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 23, 2006)

It is bouncing. Thus the errors.


1.71 down to 1.695 back up then down to 1.425 then errors.

So my board is dropping vcore. I will have to send it back or hard mod it.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep, stable at 3.0 Ghz easy at 1.7ish but as oon as the vcore drops. ploop, I'm dead in the water.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2006)

Steevo said:


> Yep, stable at 3.0 Ghz easy at 1.7ish but as oon as the vcore drops. ploop, I'm dead in the water.



Not wanting to be a scaremonger but I just looked at your specs, I had a similar problem (but not quite to the extent you do)about 3 months ago when I too had the Antec SP2.0 500W and she blew, fried a mainboard and 7900GT with it.

I can only say again that at 1.7V you are running a huge risk with that CPU, if you google you will see that most recommend a max of 1.6V and some would not even go to that, thats assuming of course that it is hitting 1.7V within the fluctuations.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 24, 2006)

Steevo said:


> NO, but this recent BIOS took away my 180Mhz option for RAM that was giving me the extra score, but allowed me to reach a bit higher in speed with stability. And I don't know if I truly believe the vcore reading from everest. The temperature should be higher for that vcore if it were truly working that hard.
> 
> 
> I will have to bring my fluke home to check my board and PSU with to get a better idea of what is going on.
> ...



a64 tweaker will let you do that thru windows just set it b4 the test


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2006)

There is another BIOS out that has all the options unlocked so i can get my 180Mhz back, but first i need my voltage to be stable.


----------



## Judas (Nov 24, 2006)

pt said:


> Micron are the best
> but what vdimm are you putting in them?



 2.1v  it  seems stable, have not had any problems yet  its weird 2.1 v ....   with my old corsair ddr it was 2.9 v


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

And PT my processor core is at 2.8 ghz


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> 2.1v  it  seems stable, have not had any problems yet  its weird 2.1 v ....   with my old corsair ddr it was 2.9 v



ddr2 needs less voltage  
if i hadn't this crappy lowvdimm board i would be outscoring you  

nice cpu overclock too  
i'm aiming for 3ghz


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

once again a new score


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

Hehe  i just knocked ket off  his spot   


And out scoring me PT  you are welcome to try...i would not mind anyway  if you did out score me ..then i would just have too out score you. Once again     

i did not check my ram speed on that last oc but i reckon i was near  1.2 

not sure though  just a wild geuss


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Hehe  i just knocked ket off  his spot
> 
> 
> And out scoring me PT  you are welcome to try...i would not mind anyway  if you did out score me ..then i would just have too out score you. Once again
> ...



my ram when i scored higher was at 900mhz 5-5-5-15 and cpu at 2850mhz

now imagine what i could do with 2.5vdimm and a cpu at 3ghz

DFI INFINITY ULTRA M-2


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



1.)*Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)[/B]


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*16.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*17.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*18.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*19.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*20.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*21.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*22.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*23.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*24.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*25.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*26.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*27.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*28.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*29.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*30.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*31.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*32.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*33.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*34.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*35.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*36.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*37.) Boneface = 1241.76 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2700mhz)


*38.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*39.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*40.) Canuto = 1204.94* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*41.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*42.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*43.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*44.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*45.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*46.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*47.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*48.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*49.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*50.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*51.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*52.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD 3400 (S754)


*53.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*54.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Ppentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*55.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*56.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*57.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*58.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*59.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 49 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on Fifty nine computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*59*​

ps: we just need one for 60


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> my ram when i scored higher was at 900mhz 5-5-5-15 and cpu at 2850mhz
> 
> now imagine what i could do with 2.5vdimm and a cpu at 3ghz
> 
> DFI INFINITY ULTRA M-2



Imagine what you could get with a conroe ..you would be up in the top ten 

Nice DFI board     you thinking of getting one?


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Imagine what you could get with a conroe ..you would be up in the top ten
> 
> Nice DFI board     you thinking of getting one?



conroe are too expensive, and i had my share of Intel cpu's, now is AMD for me

and i'm not thinking of getting one, i will get one    
just negotiating my old motherboard, and looking for the lower price for the DFI


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> conroe are too expensive, and i had my share of Intel cpu's, now is AMD for me
> 
> and i'm not thinking of getting one, i will get one
> just negotiating my old motherboard, and looking for the lower price for the DFI





Yeah thats why i did not get a conroe AMD was cheaper ...Also with AM2 you can upgrade to AM3 with out having to change the mobo .I am quite happy with my crossahair  seems like a good ocer       DFI makes some nice boards .. will be waiting to see what it can do    There arent many AM2 users on here  maybe we should start our own  AM2 club


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> Yeah thats why i did not get a conroe AMD was cheaper ...Also with AM2 you can upgrade to AM3 with out having to change the mobo .I am quite happy with my crossahair  seems like a good ocer       DFI makes some nice boards .. will be waiting to see what it can do    There arent many AM2 users on here  maybe we should start our own  AM2 club



yeah  , i will start a thread in a bit

which is the max fsb the crosshair can achieve? 

club link: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=195041#post195041


----------



## Canuto (Nov 25, 2006)

Good to see this thread has come back to life 

Keep posting folks


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> yeah  , i will start a thread in a bit
> 
> which is the max fsb the crosshair can achieve?



hve to check the guide says 400 but i think its now 600 after bios update  look closely at my cpu-z  332x9


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> hve to check the guide says 400 but i think its now 600 after bios update  look closely at my cpu-z  332x9



i meaned in reality my m2n-e also says 400 but it will never do it  
what is the max you achieved (whatever the multi)?


----------



## Judas (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> yeah  , i will start a thread in a bit
> 
> which is the max fsb the crosshair can achieve?
> 
> club link: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=195041#post195041



I just checked its 650 in bios max.....   so far 332x9  have not tried any thing else yet


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Judas said:


> I just checked its 650 in bios max.....   so far 332x9  have not tried any thing else yet



nice
what is the multi on the x2 4600?


----------



## Canuto (Nov 25, 2006)

Humm.. guys you could discuss this in the AM2 club


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Humm.. guys you could discuss this in the AM2 club



we are keeping this thread alife, but why not
*gonne to the other thread*


----------



## Canuto (Nov 25, 2006)

I just think it's more appropriate


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 25, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I just think it's more appropriate



Agreed, who wants to know unless they run over 500MHz and looking at your sig Canuto re what is a *POWER* user...........................see below................DDR2 @ 600MHz


----------



## Canuto (Nov 25, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Agreed, who wants to know unless they run over 500MHz and looking at your sig Canuto re what is a *POWER* user...........................see below................DDR2 @ 600MHz



Nice, ddr2 @600mhz


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Agreed, who wants to know unless they run over 500MHz and looking at your sig Canuto re what is a *POWER* user...........................see below................DDR2 @ 600MHz



this is the sciencemark threadm not the superpi thread


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2006)

i tried that 3.9ghz with mem at 560/1120mhz,it kept failing sm2 and pi tho'.the most my ram will run is 1090mhz.

not bad from 900 tho' i suppose.i could do with some better ram.

i got it to do sm2 at 3.8ghz with ram at 1090,i only got 2109.i got my 2102 at 3.7 so i dont know.i guess it must be the ram or something.

i cant get pi to go quicker than 15 secs either.oh well "shrug"


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> this is the sciencemark threadm not the superpi thread



I know, I was not entering a SuperPi score (already done that, 12.640s  ), just showing off with ram @ 600MHz


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2006)

I moved up a place today


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

i would like to see casheti reaction if you outscored him


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2006)

pt said:


> i would like to see casheti reaction if you outscored him



Done


----------



## pt (Nov 25, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Done



ahahah   
now he just needs to see this thread


----------



## trt740 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Opteron 175 x2 overclocked to 2.664ghz DDR 484mghz*

a little better than my 3800x2 overclocked to 2.63 ghZ


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Not as bad as i thought it would be for this cheap rig.....


----------



## pt (Nov 26, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



1.)*Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)[/B]


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*16.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*17.) Boneface = 1626.94 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2840mhz)


*18.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*19.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*20.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*21.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*22.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*23.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*24.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*25.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*26.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*27.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*28.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*29.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*30.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*31.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*32.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*33.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856MHZ)


*34.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*35.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*36.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*37.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*38.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 63 FX55@2800mhz)


*38.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*39.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*40.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*41.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*42.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*43.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*44.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*45.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*46.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*47.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*48.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*49.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*50.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*51.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*52.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*53.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMDATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*54.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2410mhz)


*55.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*56.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*57.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*58.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*59.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*60.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*61.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 51 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on sixty one computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*61*​


----------



## Boneface (Nov 26, 2006)

Well heres mine so far till i get my p5b deluxe board


----------



## trt740 (Nov 26, 2006)

*here is my new score for my Opty*


----------



## trt740 (Nov 26, 2006)

*And another still tweaking*


----------



## trt740 (Nov 26, 2006)

*And another better score*


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2006)

lol your going to take a whole page with those pics do you use Manage Attachments the pape clip?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 26, 2006)

*this is as fast as this bad boy can go on air*


----------



## Steevo (Nov 26, 2006)

It seems to be the overvolt by percentage is the problem.  I was setting vcore to 1.3 or 1.35 and then setting the overvolt to 20% and booting to windows and then changing it. I would guess that the BIOS was being quired as to voltage, thus causing the momentary drop.


So I set it to 1.45vcore and 9% over and haven't dropped lower than my 1.6ish volts yet and I OC'd through the BIOS to 2.88 stable.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 26, 2006)

One slot up and i'm in the Top40


----------



## pt (Nov 26, 2006)

Canuto said:


> One slot up and i'm in the Top40



you have to eat a lot of soup until you get me


----------



## Canuto (Nov 26, 2006)

right...


----------



## .:{KC}:. (Nov 26, 2006)

i'm always 12 or 13 for sum reason?


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz
1GB Corsair DDR2-8500 @ 1.08GHz
1TB RAID0
GeForce 7900 GS
Running the pants off Windows Vista

http://www.teraboxpc.com


----------



## Chewy (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## _33 (Nov 27, 2006)

33.) 33 = 1395.99 (amd A64 3000+@2856mhz)


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



1.)*Alpha0ne = 2223.24 *(3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)[/B]


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) Chewy = 1751.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*16.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*17.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*18.) Boneface = 1626.94 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2840mhz)


*19.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*20.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*21.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*22.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*23.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*24.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*25.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*26.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*27.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*28.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*29.)  RickDStik = 1454.07* (PAthlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*30.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*31.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*32.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*33.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*34.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*35.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*36.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*37.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*38.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*39.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*40.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 63 FX55@2800mhz)


*41.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*42.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*43.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*44.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*45.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*46.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*47.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*48.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*49.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*50.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*51.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*52.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*53.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*54.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*55.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*56.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMDATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*57.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2410mhz)


*58.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*59.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*60.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*61.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*62.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*63.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*64.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 54 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on sixty four computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*64*​


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

_33 said:


> 33.) 33 = 1395.99 (amd A64 3000+@2856mhz)



 
why did you posted this?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2006)

btw, i think chewys cpu was at 3150mhz when he did the science score,i was on x-fire talking him through his oc'ing.


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> btw, i think chews cpu was at 3150mhz when he did the science score,i was on x-fire talking him through his oc'ing.



thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2006)

I really do need to get working, slipped about 10 places in 2 weeks.....not happy, watch out, going for top 20 again by weekend....watch this space!


----------



## pt (Nov 27, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I really do need to get working, slipped about 10 places in 2 weeks.....not happy, watch out, going for top 20 again by weekend....watch this space!



i'm here to update it


----------



## DOM (Nov 27, 2006)

3 days untill i get my C2D 6400 and ASUS P5B Deluxe so tired of waiting  but im going to try to get a better score on my P4 then the C2D turn


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 27, 2006)

Im thinking that once I find a si-128, my score is going to drastically improve.  Have already been able to get into windows at 2.8 (400x7) but its just running too hot to keep itself going past Vista's boot.  If anyone happens to find one online somewhere, plese let me know, as all the usual suspects are out of stock (egg, frozencpu, xoxide)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Im thinking that once I find a si-128, my score is going to drastically improve.  Have already been able to get into windows at 2.8 (400x7) but its just running too hot to keep itself going past Vista's boot.  If anyone happens to find one online somewhere, plese let me know, as all the usual suspects are out of stock (egg, frozencpu, xoxide)




I had a 4200 and got 2.8Gig outta mine but by using the 11x divider.


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 28, 2006)

RickDStik said:


> Im thinking that once I find a si-128, my score is going to drastically improve.  Have already been able to get into windows at 2.8 (400x7) but its just running too hot to keep itself going past Vista's boot.  If anyone happens to find one online somewhere, plese let me know, as all the usual suspects are out of stock (egg, frozencpu, xoxide)



Give the si-128 a big miss, they dont perform anyware near as well as as the Tt Big T and the king of the hill is the SKythe Infinity

The difference is up to *10* degrees C


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 28, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Good to see this thread has come back to life
> 
> Keep posting folks



Yea, lol, this one REALLY "took off"...



* One day, one of us ought to write the developers of this ware, just to show them this thread!

APK

P.S.=> I wager they'd like it... apk


----------



## pt (Nov 28, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Give the si-128 a big miss, they dont perform anyware near as well as as the Tt Big T and the king of the hill is the SKythe Infinity
> 
> The difference is up to *10* degrees C



review:? 

ps: the big thypoo for AM2 is very hard to find


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Nov 28, 2006)

New to the site, thought I would toss mine in


CPU-z http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/cpuzoc.jpg

(if you need anything from that


Sciencemark http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/ocsciencemark-1.jpg


----------



## RickDStik (Nov 28, 2006)

The si-128 is no joke to find either ... all the usual suspects (frozencpu, xoxide, egg, etc) were a no go ... i just know that im gonna have to probably find a way to cool off both the CPU and the nb/sb, even with the heatpipe on it.  Gonna give it another go this weekend, hopefully si-128 or similar in hand.


----------



## _33 (Nov 28, 2006)

pt said:


> why did you posted this?



Kneel to me oh minimouse the uttermost Power User...


----------



## pt (Nov 29, 2006)

_33 said:


> Kneel to me oh minimouse the uttermost Power User...



lol
you've been drinking lately  
power users rule tpu


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 29, 2006)

pt said:


> review:?
> 
> ps: the big thypoo for AM2 is very hard to find



No review, just two reputable torturers who have come to the same conclusion

Heres  chainbolts findings


----------



## pt (Nov 29, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> No review, just two reputable torturers who have come to the same conclusion
> 
> Heres  chainbolts findings



i'm not registered, so i can't enter, the only review (was a user one) i found the si-128 beated the big t for 2ºc  (it was also in spanish but i can send you the link)


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2006)

pt said:


> lol
> you've been drinking lately
> power users rule tpu



Naaaa they just infest it with posts


----------



## pt (Nov 29, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa they just infest it with posts



isn't that the meaning of ruling


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 29, 2006)

pt said:


> i'm not registered, so i can't enter, the only review (was a user one) i found the si-128 beated the big t for 2ºc  (it was also in spanish but i can send you the link)



NO, absolutely NOT. I am utterly disappointed with this sink. It's clearly not up to high thermal load. I have a SL-128, a BT, and an Infinity. If I use all these sinks with the same 120x35 mm fan, the SL-128 is under full load clearly the worst.

- Quad Core QX6700 2.66@3500 Mhz
- vcore 1.4 volt
- PCB mounted on open tray
- Ambiente around 24C
- all 4 cores running at full load (folding)

Infinity: 65C
BT: 69C
SL-128: 78C


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2006)

pt said:


> isn't that the meaning of ruling



I thought to rule loosly meant "in charge" like my wife "rules" my household  If she didnt I would have a ferrari on the drive and NASA's PC on my desk.


----------



## pt (Nov 29, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> NO, absolutely NOT. I am utterly disappointed with this sink. It's clearly not up to high thermal load. I have a SL-128, a BT, and an Infinity. If I use all these sinks with the same 120x35 mm fan, the SL-128 is under full load clearly the worst.
> 
> - Quad Core QX6700 2.66@3500 Mhz
> - vcore 1.4 volt
> ...



infinity are too expensive (much more than a si-128(at least for me))

every review is different, i will post temps when i get it


----------



## alpha0ne (Nov 30, 2006)

Tunic Tower or the Sonic Tower are also much better than the L-128


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 30, 2006)

1326.84 w/ AMD 3800+ @ 2502mhz s939. woot!


----------



## pt (Nov 30, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Tunic Tower or the Sonic Tower are also much better than the L-128



the tunic is one of the air best coolers in the world (if not the best), is price reflexts that, i had a sonic tower on my p4 and it worked reasonably well, but could be better if it had been polished  
can you show some reviews stating that the si-128 is that bad, as you say?


----------



## pt (Nov 30, 2006)

Ninkobwi said:


> 1326.84 w/ AMD 3800+ @ 2502mhz s939. woot!



you need a sm2 screenshot and cpu-z screenshot


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 30, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> I thought to rule loosly meant "in charge" like my wife "rules" my household  If she didnt I would have a ferrari on the drive and NASA's PC on my desk.



Ha, Tatty_One: "Under control!"...



* Yup, that's the case w/ MOST guys: They get hitched, & are no longer "animals"... it can be a GOOD thing though!

APK

P.S.=> Nothing wrong w/ that though - women CAN be a "good influence" here though, & help you learn to save money, especially since you're not out there slinging your cash around taking them out as much as you do when you date (imo @ least)... women do tend to help here (well, some don't, & I have seen that too!)... apk


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 30, 2006)

pt said:


> you need a sm2 screenshot and cpu-z screenshot



well I ended my explorer.exe shell, and couldnt open anything or print screen. sigh. guess I'll try it w/ explorer running.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2006)

while you still have the sm2 result on your screen.use device manager to run explorer.exe then you can run the test with explorer off and still get the screenie.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2006)

Alec, just checked an old review on the performance differences with the different sizes of L2 cache, what surprised me, and would probably you also is that the smaller L2 cache was faster in such tasks using the likes of Lame for encoding and compilation, TAR archiving and extraction etc  Processes I have always considered to be pretty heavy on the CPU, strange!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 30, 2006)

okay here's what I have..the 2385 one I got while running two S2.0 marks at the same time. I have no idea why it is so out of whack, but whatever. on the 1324 one I was watching my cpu-z and saw that sometimes my proc spiked to 3.ghz, could this be due to a shoddy power supply? I'm using the one that came with my case so its probably not up-to-par with an antec one.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2006)

only runa single one not 2 and it will run correctly


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************




*[*]1.)Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)*


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) Chewy = 1751.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*16.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @ 3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*17.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*18.) Boneface = 1626.94 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2840mhz)


*19.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*20.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*21.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1615* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@2880mhz)


*22.) Wile E = 1555.53* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2849mhz)


*23.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*24.) Stevorob = 1553.12* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*25.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*26.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*27.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*28.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*29.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*30.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*31.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*32.)  RickDStik = 1454.07* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*33.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*34.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*35.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*36.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*37.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*38.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*39.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*40.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*41.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*42.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*43.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*44.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*45.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*46.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*47.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*48.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*49.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*50.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*51.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*52.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*53.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*54.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*55.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*56.) Polaris573 = 1104.02* (P4 Northwood@3.7GHz)


*57.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*58.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*59.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4 Northwood@3.2GHz)


*60.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*61.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*62.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMDATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*63.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*64.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*65.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*66.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*67.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*68.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*69.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*70.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 60 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on sixty nine computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*70*​


----------



## stevorob (Dec 1, 2006)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/screen2.jpg

1515.42

CPU-Z screenies included


new score 1527.52

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a320/Stevorob/1527.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2006)

29.) RickDStik = 1454.07 (PAthlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)

hey whats a PAthlon
 just messing with you btw


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 29.) RickDStik = 1454.07 (PAthlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)
> 
> hey whats a PAthlon
> just messing with you btw



where is that?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 1, 2006)

pt said:


> where is that?



lol it sais on your chart #29 i left the number there for a reason


----------



## pt (Dec 1, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol it sais on your chart #29 i left the number there for a reason



Srill doesn't see it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 1, 2006)

post no. 1579


----------



## pt (Dec 2, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> post no. 1579



still doesn't see it on my chart  :S


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 2, 2006)

idk if this is very good or not

X2 4200+ @2.5ghz, ram @ 250mhz
7900gto 700/760 (does that factor in?)

EDIT*

ooohh, i guess not

maybe i shouldn't have been running itunes and ff for the first half

let's try again after a reboot methinks


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 2, 2006)

1104.2 Picked up a prescott from a friend


----------



## pt (Dec 2, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> idk if this is very good or not
> 
> X2 4200+ @2.5ghz, ram @ 250mhz
> 7900gto 700/760 (does that factor in?)
> ...



me thinks that's a good idea too  
the gfx card doesnt count


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> 1104.2 Picked up a prescott from a friend



 still didnt beat my P4 score


----------



## stevorob (Dec 2, 2006)

updated score

http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/1553.12.jpg


----------



## pt (Dec 2, 2006)

stevorob said:


> updated score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/1553.12.jpg



very good score, was it at 2.7?


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 2, 2006)

stevorob said:


> updated score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/061201/1553.12.jpg




you could have added a second screen shot of just the chick on the desktop..lol...nice score man...


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2006)

a little better


----------



## stevorob (Dec 3, 2006)

pt said:


> very good score, was it at 2.7?



2.8


----------



## DOM (Dec 3, 2006)

i say the oc on the ram is good right ? but to scared to do over 2.0v cuz it turns red


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i say the oc on the ram is good right ? but to scared to do over 2.0v cuz it turns red



2.0?
360mhz at 5-5-5-15?
    
get some voltage in there 2.0 is nothing


----------



## Canuto (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah 2.0V isn't even enough to cook them


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2006)

New score: 1555.33
http://img.techpowerup.org/061203/ScienceMarkandCPUzV2.jpg


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*[*]1.)Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)*


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) Chewy = 1751.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*16.) Pepsiaddict = 1700.54* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*17.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*18.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*19.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1632.65* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@2880mhz)


*20.) Boneface = 1626.94 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2840mhz)


*21.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*22.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*23.) Wile E = 1555.53* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2849mhz)


*24.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*25.) Stevorob = 1553.12* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*26.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*27.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*28.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*29.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*30.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*31.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*32.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*33.)  RickDStik = 1454.07* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*34.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*35.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*36.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*37.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*38.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*39.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*40.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*41.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*42.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*43.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*44.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*45.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*46.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*47.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*48.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*49.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*50.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*51.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*52.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*53.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*54.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*55.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*56.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*57.) Polaris573 = 1104.02* (P4 prescott@3.7GHz)


*58.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*59.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*60.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2GHz)


*61.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*62.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*63.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMDATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*64.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*65.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*66.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*67.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*68.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*69.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*70.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*71.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 61 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on seventy one computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*71*​


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for updating the scores PT, but My 1104 score was with a prescott not with my northwood.



DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> still didnt beat my P4 score



Let's see if I can fix that little problem


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Polaris573 said:


> Thanks for updating the scores PT, but My 1104 score was with a prescott not with my northwood.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can fix that little problem



sry, all fixed up now


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, I might as well post one here too 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/finalsciencemark-1.jpg


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> Alright, I might as well post one here too
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/finalsciencemark-1.jpg



GREAT SCORE!! 
is that the maximum score?


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

That the best one so far, as I've said on my other posts I'm not going to push the CPU anymore until payday when I can get some WC in my rig, right now it's just on stock air


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> That the best one so far, as I've said on my other posts I'm not going to push the CPU anymore until payday when I can get some WC in my rig, right now it's just on stock air



what are you going to put in it ?


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

Not totally sure yet, I've still got to find a place here that sells WC kits, so when I find that important piece of information I suppose I will just go down and check it out and talk to them about it since this will be my first WC rig


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> Not totally sure yet, I've still got to find a place here that sells WC kits, so when I find that important piece of information I suppose I will just go down and check it out and talk to them about it since this will be my first WC rig



get a good one, not some thermaltake 100$ crap


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

Yea I don't buy cheap  Not when it comes to my rigs 


My limit will be around 250$, tho not sure at all what the price ranges are even, have a general idea from searching around the web, but nothing set in stone.


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 3, 2006)

By the way, that link was outdated when you added it to the scores


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

new score   Canuto, PT well my ram is only pc2 4300 266mhz 4-4-4-12 and i got it up to 360mhz so thats not good ? so how high should i go up on the ram to try to get the most oc out of them?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

Canuto said:


>



i was looking at your ram there the same brand of chip Infineon    but mine are 2x1gb so how many V do you have yours at ?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 4, 2006)

For 661Mhz and 5-5-5-12 timings? 2.0Vdimm


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

Canuto said:


> For 661Mhz and 5-5-5-12 timings? 2.0Vdimm



  mine doesnt go past 360 but going to try more V and change some more on the mem tim


----------



## Canuto (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok good luck


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> mine doesnt go past 360 but going to try more V and change some more on the mem tim



wich timmings are you running them 4-4-4-12?  
*your score was updated*


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

pt said:


> wich timmings are you running them 4-4-4-12?
> *your score was updated*



i forgot  5-4-2-7 something like that cuz i can only boot with the 5-4 but what would be some good tim's with 5-4   cuz im just putting what ever after the 5-4


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i forgot  5-4-2-7 something like that cuz i can only boot with the 5-4 but what would be some good tim's with 5-4   cuz im just putting what ever after the 5-4



5-4-2-7 wtf?  
post a cpu-z screenie


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

pt said:


> 5-4-2-7 wtf?
> post a cpu-z screenie



lol i got at 5-4-2-4 right now 

 fotgot the screenie


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 4, 2006)

Pepsiaddict said:


> Not totally sure yet, I've still got to find a place here that sells WC kits, so when I find that important piece of information I suppose I will just go down and check it out and talk to them about it since this will be my first WC rig



You wont regret going WC, best move I have ever made  

Initially I bought an Swiftech Storm 4 Apex kit but used two Papst 120mm 8V to 16V aluminum fans I had that are totally silent, then added a Silverprop Cyclone Fusion HL GPU block (arguably the best GPU block available  ) followed by a Radiical Chipset block and now I never have temps above 55C for CPU, 44C for my X1900XT and NB never above ~ 40C


----------



## Chewy (Dec 4, 2006)

How do you check your nb temp?


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 4, 2006)

Chewy said:


> How do you check your nb temp?



I have a temp probe that is touching the NB chip


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

i just got this new exotic cooling system and my god my score is the highest i think not sure


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> View attachment 4744 i just got this new exotic cooling system and my god my score is the highest i think not sure



its unstable


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its unstable



no its stable im still here and running lol


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 4, 2006)

thats not right...must be a glitch...


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2006)

thats why i said its unstable it looks like something with the cpu cuz the mem part is not the one that is out of wack


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats why i said its unstable it looks like something with the cpu cuz the mem part is not the one that is out of wack



no really its stable im still here and its running so fast i cant believe it


----------



## infrared (Dec 4, 2006)

it's a glitch, that isn't possible


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 4, 2006)

Infrared anything is possible..lol....with a little help...


----------



## infrared (Dec 4, 2006)

lmao, holy crap LOL


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

infrared said:


> it's a glitch, that isn't possible



run orthos for a couple hours+ superpi 32m, i'm not going to update that score


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 4, 2006)

zzzzz

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/zzzz.jpg


He might be doing the same thing I did, if you run it in Real Time priority, it gives you some crazy out of wack scores


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 4, 2006)

pt said:


> run orthos for a couple hours+ superpi 32m, i'm not going to update that score



orthos what is that


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> Infrared anything is possible..lol....with a little help...



ffs will you stop stealin my sceincemark posts!!!


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> orthos what is that



a stress program like prime95


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 4, 2006)

Stop spamming with photoshop  I can see the graph going off the chart.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Stop spamming with photoshop  I can see the graph going off the chart.



its not photoshop its a glitch in scm2 i had one on my initial scores check the begining of the thread


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 5, 2006)

cdawall said:


> its not photoshop its a glitch in scm2 i had one on my initial scores check the begining of the thread






ACTUALLY---i made this off of amd64skater's sm2 score (9412.40)...using just PAINT..lol...looks pretty good tho..


----------



## pt (Dec 5, 2006)

ok
stop it now
this thread is SPAM FREE  


ps: if it isnt i ask zek to make it spam free


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2006)

*muy first sm2 score*

how does this rank for a Athlon X2 3800+ @2.6ghz 1.4v?


----------



## stevorob (Dec 5, 2006)

Good score.  Not bad for 2.6


----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2006)

new score  cant wait for the new ram


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Yet another run on SM.  1605.60 @2.8ghz RAM @ 934mhz

http://img.techpowerup.org/061206/1605.jpg


CPU-Z


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************



*[*]1.)Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)*


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3780mhz)


*4.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*5.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2102.81* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500mhz)


*7.) giorgos th. = 2058.99* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*8.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*9.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*10.) MikeLopez = 1877.09* (via 7x mult. X 470mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*12.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*13.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*14.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*15.) Chewy = 1751.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*16.) Pepsiaddict = 1700.54* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*17.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*18.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*19.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1633.87* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@2880mhz)


*20.) Boneface = 1626.94 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @2840mhz)


*21.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*22.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*23.) stevorob = 1605.6* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*24.) Wile E = 1555.53* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2849mhz)


*25.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*26.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*27.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*28.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*29.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*30.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*31.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*32.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*33.)  RickDStik = 1454.07* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*34.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*35.) pt = 1443.03* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*36.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*37.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*38.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*39.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*40.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*41.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*42.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*43.) AthlonX2 = 1362.92 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2600mhz)


*44.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*45.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*46.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*47.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*48.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*49.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*50.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @ 3720mhz)


*51.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*52.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1157.92* (Intel Pentium 4 520@3707.6mhz)


*53.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*54.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*55.) ace80 = 1121.98* (P4 550@3789.5GHz)


*56.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*57.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*58.) Polaris573 = 1104.02* (P4 prescott@3.7GHz)


*59.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*60.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*61.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2GHz)


*62.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*63.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*64.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMDATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*65.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*66.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*67.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*68.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*69.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*70.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*71.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*72.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 62 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on seventy two computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*72*​


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

Stevorob, and athlonx2 scores added to the list 

edit:stevorob had already been hadded so he's score was only updated


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks pt.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2006)

i`ve been away for a while,but 72 competitors??
nice job boys...keep it up..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2006)

while you've been away i got my connie and nabbed your spot lol.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2006)

oh my friend,patience is a priviledge....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2006)

are you gonna nab it back than? a bit of competition.....cool.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2006)

i promise that i`ll do my best..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2006)

well i guess if you get ahead it means i will have to try a bit harder too.i reckon i could squeeze a bit more outta this.can you? lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 6, 2006)

i`ve given a result at 3600...i believe i can...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2006)

bring it on lol.


----------



## pt (Dec 6, 2006)

yey, competition


----------



## stevorob (Dec 6, 2006)

Woo, competition.

I'm going after Judas's spot next   1630 here I come


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Woo, competition.
> 
> I'm going after Judas's spot next   1630 here I come



im after his spot too (when i get my new mobo )


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 7, 2006)

Heres mine.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

Well pt, we'll see who wins the race 

I'll get back at you when I top 1700 with my crappy m2n-sli


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 7, 2006)

Woot. new one for ya 

Cpu-Z
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/newcpu.jpg

Sciencemark
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v121/-Pepsi-Addict-/newscience.jpg



Seems right now I hit the max I can stable, I can get a little better clocks, but not stable when running Sciencemark.


Tho I am happy to get another 100Mhz out of er  Tho I was really shooting for over 1750 to get above at least ONE of you Intel core duos  

I will try a bit more and see if I can't take one of you guys


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

got new score after setting memory to 1T timing


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

Bah, OK, so now I have to hit 1740 to claim numero uno AMD spot that Pepsi seems to have 

I'll be right behind you pepsi, just watch out 

Oh, and nice run X2


----------



## Pepsiaddict (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> Bah, OK, so now I have to hit 1740 to claim numero uno AMD spot that Pepsi seems to have
> 
> I'll be right behind you pepsi, just watch out
> 
> Oh, and nice run X2




Hey hey, don't go for upping me, let's take out at least ONE core duo  Make that your goal 

Can't believe I was sooo close, but couldn't get a score with tighter ram timings and a slighlty higher clock. had that finished I am sure I could have taken one out


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2006)

Da**it! I wanna hit 3GHz too! I need a new frickin board. lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

wile e whats the highest frequency that your cpu will let you boot with?


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

i'm a bit busy today, and have to go to school in a short bit, i will update this in abot 10 hours (when i get back)

cya later


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Da**it! I wanna hit 3GHz too! I need a new frickin board. lol




You aint gonna hit 3Gig with a 3800 x2 I'm afraid, not unless you invest in serious cooing and up the volts to about 2V!!


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> You aint gonna hit 3Gig with a 3800 x2 I'm afraid, not unless you invest in serious cooing and up the volts to about 2V!!



don't forget that am2 overclocks better


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2006)

here is my final score until i get a new motherboard,this gateway board is on its last leg,lol


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, nice score.  That looks about right for that speed.  Good job man!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

pt said:


> don't forget that am2 overclocks better




nevertheless I still maintain the statment  Overclocks better than what though?....a 3700 Sandy stocked at 2.2Gig that runs at 3.3Gig? can an AM2 really go + 1.1Gig as there is a guy in these forums that has one running at that pace.

Or even take mine, I can boot to windows at 3.3Gig although its not a pretty sight, will a AM2 3800 stocked at 2.4Gig run at 900Mhz more on air? or even all day every day at 3.2.


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

3800 AM2 is 2.0ghz stock, and should run at 2.9 on air... 

Or were you talking about something else... cause it looks like you're talking about the am2 3800


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> 3800 AM2 is 2.0ghz stock, and should run at 2.9 on air...
> 
> Or were you talking about something else... cause it looks like you're talking about the am2 3800



i thought the x2 ran at 2gig, surely the single core dont????


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

The x2 does, but that's what I thought you were talking about...

Is there an AM2 3800 single core?

Edit: I guess there is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103029


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> The x2 does, but that's what I thought you were talking about...
> 
> Is there an AM2 3800 single core?
> 
> Edit: I guess there is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103029



Sorry, I should have been clearer and I was talkin single core but if dual cores do it also then thats a fair one although I aint seen any single core 3500's or 3800's hit 3.2 gig or above, well not on air, there was some Japanese geezer with Phase Change and nitrogen that got an AM2 3500 to 3.8 Gig, cannot remember the voltage...probably near to a power plant but hey...who cares about Big electricity bills


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

I sure as hell don't 

I think on an x2 3800 and 4200, 2.9-3.0 is a great overclock, and I don't see them doing much more than that without exotic cooling.  I'll stick to air.

Speaking of air cooling, what sort of mods are you talking about to your arctic freezer tatty?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2006)

stevorob said:


> I sure as hell don't
> 
> I think on an x2 3800 and 4200, 2.9-3.0 is a great overclock, and I don't see them doing much more than that without exotic cooling.  I'll stick to air.
> 
> Speaking of air cooling, what sort of mods are you talking about to your arctic freezer tatty?



Not tellin ya!


----------



## stevorob (Dec 7, 2006)

Ah cmon now


----------



## cdawall (Dec 7, 2006)

how bout if we ask nice PLEASE TELL US NOW YOU BIG POOP HEAD


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

Lol was actually looking for a pic I posted a few months ago to best explain, mount an 80mm fan using a couple of screws thru the fan mounting holes on the opposite side to the stock fan, make sure its "sucking" not blowing, so between the 2 it clears the hot air from the fins much more quickly and the added fan sucks it out straight into your rear case extractor fan, good for 5C idle 8-10C at load and will reduce ambient temps.

The screws will just slide between the fins and fit tight and snug  

heres a pic:


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2006)

ahh i already saw this pic


----------



## stevorob (Dec 8, 2006)

I see... I might have to try that....


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

VERY easy to do, and really does work, all for the price of a cheap 80mm fan and literally 5 minutes.


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2006)

stevorob said:


> The x2 does, but that's what I thought you were talking about...
> 
> Is there an AM2 3800 single core?
> 
> Edit: I guess there is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103029



Yes there is a single  3800+ (AM2) core runs at 2.4 ghz


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol was actually looking for a pic I posted a few months ago to best explain, mount an 80mm fan using a couple of screws thru the fan mounting holes on the opposite side to the stock fan, make sure its "sucking" not blowing, so between the 2 it clears the hot air from the fins much more quickly and the added fan sucks it out straight into your rear case extractor fan, good for 5C idle 8-10C at load and will reduce ambient temps.
> 
> The screws will just slide between the fins and fit tight and snug
> 
> heres a pic:



Wots that red card you got in that pic ???     Wheres yur 7900GTO?? 

Ahh now you have given your cooling secrets away


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> good for 5C idle 8-10C at load and will reduce ambient temps:



thats like what 45F or so...is it sitting in a fridge or something??





cdawall said:


> no you silly it takes that much off original




ya i figured.....im just in the smartass mood is all....


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2006)

no you silly it takes that much off original


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 8, 2006)

cdawall said:


> no you silly it takes that much off original



I very highly doubt it  , I've been in this game far too many years to know you dont save 5C @ idle and up to 8~10C load by simply adding another fan to an already well designed heatsink


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> I very highly doubt it  , I've been in this game far too many years to know you dont save 5C @ idle and up to 8~10C load by simply adding another fan to an already well designed heatsink



Well in my case you are "very highly" wrong.  I again checked the temps this morning with and without leaving an hour in between to reduce to rest temps, I only checked at idle however and checked it 5 minutes after startup to enable it to "settle down", I reduced my FSB so as I ran at stock speeds on stock voltage because we all use different  volts and speeds.....result:

With extra fan:  26C
Without        :   31C

Now I am the first to agree this is not a Sceintific test but it is a good practical indicator.  Also if you read some of the early reviews on the Artic freezer pro you will actually see that reviewers could not understand why Artic didnt use a second fan because........it further reduced temps significantly!  Same applies to some other "High end" fan reviews I have read as well, its about getting the job done I think as cheaply as possible hence the one fan only option.  What the 2nd fan does do is dissipate the hot air so much more quickly, in fact you could actually just replace the stock fan that I think runs at a max of 2600 RPM and replace it by another with a higher speed/CFM and you will also see some reduction, maybe not 5C at idle but not too far short, that was also tried successfully in a review or two, just have a google.

Anyways if anyone does try it you wont have just my word to take for it but theirs also.....as they say here in the UK "the proof of the pudding is in the eating"


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2006)

still working on it


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2006)

Judas said:


> Wots that red card you got in that pic ???     Wheres yur 7900GTO??
> 
> Ahh now you have given your cooling secrets away



As I said the pic was a few months old and has my 1800XT in it which I still have


----------



## SixPack (Dec 9, 2006)

Heres mine


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2006)

I added the fan to the rear of  my Arctic freezer pro as tatty has done and got the same results


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2006)

trt740 said:


> I added the fan to the rear of  my Arctic freezer pro as tatty has done and got the same results



really...well done, what temps difference at idle did u get?  Its a simple thing on any cooler really, the fan spins at 2200.....replace it with a fan that spins at 3000 and has better CFM and temps will go down contrary to what one "expert" thinks, why do you think fans have varying speeds, so that the faster speeds will keep temps lower than the slower speeds so same principle MUST apply to 2 fans, more hot airflow = less temps  But thanks for confirming my story!


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2006)

i think im stuck at 469


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 9, 2006)

And, I am STILL dead center/middle of the pack!



* Wild... I didn't think I would stay there this long, & especially w/ others redoing this test during colder winter weather (which I really ought to do, along w/ getting better, more "overclocker ready" RAM)...

Nice job on the update PT, because I checked this thread earlier this Sat. A.M. for the chart to see if it had new updated results on placements... & it was not there yet, but is now for my reference!

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah thx an all for keeping this updated pt


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> And, I am STILL dead center/middle of the pack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was sleeping


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2006)

pt   i got a new score sorry i guess you where updating when i posted


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> yeah thx an all for keeping this updated pt



thanks  
yes you di ati-x800xl, etc...  

ps: i will update it now


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2006)

pt said:


> thanks
> yes you di ati-x800xl, etc...
> 
> ps: i will update it now



sorry but i did mine first


----------



## pt (Dec 9, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> sorry but i did mine first



i took about 15min. to update


----------



## DOM (Dec 9, 2006)

pt said:


> i took about 15min. to update


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey tatty was thinking about this bad boy to replace my very good Arctic Freezer pro 64  what do you think. its supposed to be as good as water cooling

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Scythe/Infinity  Did anyone else not know that Arctic cooler and Scythe are the same company?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2006)

little bit higher score-






at this-





with vcore at 1.51v and mem at 1100mhz 1:1 with 2.4 vmem.
nb=1.45
vfsb=1.5
vsb=1.6
temps about 40-42c idle and 60c max(running sm2)

@giorgos heres a challenge for ya


----------



## infrared (Dec 10, 2006)

God dammit, now i gotta do some work again!! 

Incredible score tigger!


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 10, 2006)

I need an update to compete with all the high scores.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2006)

why thank you infrared,i still think theres more in it with some water cooling.

whats the really max i can let the temp get to when it runs science mark? it was at about 60c at the highest.

this chip just dont want to stop,i have'nt found the no post point yet.i think its my ram that will crap out first.

i just like to show them 6600's the've got some competition


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> why thank you infrared,i still think theres more in it with some water cooling.
> 
> whats the really max i can let the temp get to when it runs science mark? it was at about 60c at the highest.
> 
> ...



i bet your cpu will get the 3rd place, and pheraps even more  , grab a a house fan, just for bench purposes, maybe 2


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks pt.

i really think theres more but i'm a bit iffy about the temp now.

could you possibly put a note on the first page to what post no. the most upto date score list is please? would make it easier to find if its a few pages back.


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thanks pt.
> 
> i really think theres more but i'm a bit iffy about the temp now.
> 
> could you possibly put a note on the first page to what post no. the most upto date score list is please? would make it easier to find if its a few pages back.



it's most of time 2 or 3 pages behind  
i doesn't have a post on the 1st page


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice score tigger69  

I wish my two E6300's would clock as well, wanna swap your E63 for my POS E6600 retail week 27 that needs 1.40Vcore just to hit 3.0GHz


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Nice score tigger69
> 
> I wish my two E6300's would clock as well, wanna swap your E63 for my POS E6600 retail week 27 that needs 1.40Vcore just to hit 3.0GHz



you do know that you're in 1st place, right?


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 10, 2006)

pt said:


> you do know that you're in 1st place, right?



Yes but I dont have my old E6600 anymore, just a retail dud


----------



## DOM (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## RickDStik (Dec 10, 2006)

20 MHxz = 34 SM2 points ... lol


----------



## SixPack (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is a new one after playing a bit with the cpu. Nothing much, running @ 2.7 Ghz


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2006)

trt740 said:


> Hey tatty was thinking about this bad boy to replace my very good Arctic Freezer pro 64  what do you think. its supposed to be as good as water cooling
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Scythe/Infinity  Did anyone else not know that Arctic cooler and Scythe are the same company?



Nice cooler, arguably the best out there at the moment, read a couple of reviews and they both raved about it, there are a couple that come close for cheaper but really if you want the best this is more or less it!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks alpha,what happened to your other 6600?

i'am tempted by your offer tho',iwanted a 6600 but could'nt afford it,this 6300 is a L629B405.

its quite incredible really how high it will go.i run it for 24/7 tho' at 3.4ghz with 1.31vcore.it is idle now at 24-26c with just my arctic.

and tattyone-i thought the tuniq tower was better than that scythe?


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 10, 2006)

1457.99 @ 3ghz on air  FX57


----------



## pt (Dec 10, 2006)

See last page for a updated chart


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thanks alpha,what happened to your other 6600?
> 
> i'am tempted by your offer tho',iwanted a 6600 but could'nt afford it,this 6300 is a L629B405.
> 
> ...



Well again, depends what reviews you read and I spose personal preference, I have not seen a direct cvomparison between the 2, what I do know is that the Tuniq is beaten by other coolers but TBH within say the top 3 or 4 there is so little in it it is not worth talking about, the Skythe is without doubt easier to fit, here is a review of the Tuniq up against the ThermalRight XP-90C, again another great cooler although I have used none of these persoanlly I hasten to add!

http://www.ocia.net/reviews/tuniq/page6.shtml


----------



## SixPack (Dec 10, 2006)

Slowly climbing the stairs......  This one @ 2.8Ghz standard cooling vcore @ 1.36 cpu temp @ 52


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 10, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> thanks alpha,what happened to your other 6600?
> 
> i'am tempted by your offer tho',iwanted a 6600 but could'nt afford it,this 6300 is a L629B405.



I swapped it for a retail E6600 with another i4memory member as I have very little time to spend benching so my first E66 was just being wasted 

Your much better off keeping your E63 *B* stepping, this retail E66 is a complete DOG


----------



## DOM (Dec 10, 2006)

well this is the highest i was able to get my ram with the cpu oc'ed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2006)

@alphaone-it would of been nice to have chip with a higher multi is all.i dont really know how safe it is pushing my fsb up to 550.

what is the safest max for my temp on air?

i'm getting my h20 setup early next year so it will be better,i wish i could get some faster ram tho'.i need some 1100-1200 ram really to see what it will do max.i cant go much higher than 550 with this ram.i did get it to windows at 560fsb tho' with ram at 1120mhz,still 1:1.


----------



## Chewy (Dec 11, 2006)

new score coming through people.. 1897.74 @ 7x475 fsb/3.325ghz


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2006)

waiting for the new mobo cause with 417 fsb i cannot do much..........


----------



## SixPack (Dec 12, 2006)

Just got my Artic freezer 7 mounted. Here running @ 3,11Ghz

BTW : Awsome cooler, @2.8Ghz the temp dropped from 46 idle to 29-30 idle


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 12, 2006)

aye,its the *BEST* cheapest cooler there is.

nice score increase and nice temp drop.


----------



## SixPack (Dec 12, 2006)

Thx, and thx for the advice about the cooler  

I need to get the score a bit higher thou, I'd like to see the 17 top places scored by E models.....


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2006)

giorgos th. so which mobo are you going to get ?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 12, 2006)

maybe an i680 or i`ll try my luck again with a friend`s P5B dlx cause mine is crappy...


----------



## DOM (Dec 12, 2006)

so thats all it lets you oc to 417 bus,  cuz i dont think its my psu or mobo cuz i can only go up to 470 cuz my psu only gots 4-pin cpu power


----------



## SixPack (Dec 13, 2006)

Running @ 3.2Ghz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2006)

did i help at all?

did you get your ram 1:1?


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

see last page for results


----------



## Alec§taar (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice job PT, it's awesome that you take the time & effort to do the charting on this one...



* It's appreciated, because it took this long for my system to fall beneath the 1/2 way mark... oh well, bound to happen!

(From outta the top 10, into the lower rung of performance!)

APK

P.S.=> I really feel it is too bad we cannot contact the authors of this benchmark program, I found no way to do so... I feel they would LOVE to see this type of thing, imo @ least! apk


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> P.S.=> I really feel it is too bad we cannot contact the authors of this benchmark program, I found no way to do so... I feel they would LOVE to see this type of thing, imo @ least! apk




me too, but while searching for it i found a beta version:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Science-Mark.shtml
i will try it later


----------



## ace80 (Dec 13, 2006)

I know no-one's gonna be impressed with this score since the arrival of the c2d's, but i'm still trying to improve my old p4's score.
And this now puts me top of the single core p4's, yay!!  
Time to put that p4 back in Dom, the war is on again!!


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2006)

ace80 said:


> I know no-one's gonna be impressed with this score since the arrival of the c2d's, but i'm still trying to improve my old p4's score.
> And this now puts me top of the single core p4's, yay!!
> Time to put that p4 back in Dom, the war is on again!!



starting next friday night i will do a couple more charts for each type of cpu


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2006)

ME  you ace80


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2006)

no chance ace80

and that with my old ram 1GBX2 PC2 4300


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2006)

well to tired going to sleep i'll try more later and going to see if with the new PSU tomorrow if i can get a better oc on the C2D 

is there any other P4's want to try to beat me


----------



## infrared (Dec 14, 2006)

Should i get my old P4 back in service?  4.8ghz!! It could do more than 5ghz, but not stable unfortunately.


----------



## DOM (Dec 14, 2006)

infrared said:


> Should i get my old P4 back in service?  4.8ghz!! It could do more than 5ghz, but not stable unfortunately.



 bring it on


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

I compared my results to P4 2.4Ghz

Whats the main hold back on my score? Please check my specs!

Thanks



edit: Its the VIA PT880! (Know its not the best)


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2006)

what is the chipset of your Asrock and in what frequency is your memory?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> what is the chipset of your Asrock and in what frequency is your memory?



I have edited my post


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2006)

i`d say both of them.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i`d say both of them.



Both chipset and ram?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 14, 2006)

yeap...


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

Well.. next year I will get a new mobo and DDR2-800... Just ordered X1950Pro yesterday, so need to do it gradually!


----------



## Boneface (Dec 14, 2006)

Heres my new score since i got my new board and ram...currentley OCed to 3.52


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 14, 2006)

1194.83

Cheers pt!


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> You've miss typed my score bud!   lol still dont change fact im 57th lol



ups, sry
i will edit it now, but if you can edit your post and quote only your score


----------



## stevorob (Dec 14, 2006)

new sm score, even though I didn't move up

1614.95
http://img.techpowerup.org/061214/1614.jpg


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2006)

so is this good cuz im kind of


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so is this good cuz im kind of



What are you fiddling with? You seem to be creeping up & up!   much higher than me!


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> What are you fiddling with? You seem to be creeping up & up!   much higher than me!



just picked up the bus speed and ram
cuz on the SM2 it says its at 4313.198730GHz 

oh yea the fist where with my old ram these are with my new ram in system specs


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> just picked up the bus speed and ram
> cuz on the SM2 it says its at 4313.198730GHz
> 
> oh yea the fist where with my old ram these are with my new ram in system specs



Can it be lying? Its more than 100% oc! Is that possible?


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Can it be lying? Its more than 100% oc! Is that possible?



cuz if i oc more it goes down i would say 4.5Ghz in cpu-z but most of the time it shows in sm2 like 1.6,1.8,2.8 i dont know why it does that cuz it also shows like that in bios it will have the FSB right but the GHZ is off somtimes


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 15, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> cuz if i oc more it goes down i would say 4.5Ghz in cpu-z but most of the time it shows in sm2 like 1.6,1.8,2.8 i dont know why it does that cuz it also shows like that in bios it will have the FSB right but the GHZ is off somtimes



I bet it cooks along though whatever its saying! Just dont over cook it, thats the turkey's job on xmas day!


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I bet it cooks along though whatever its saying! Just dont over cook it, thats the turkey's job on xmas day!



well PC Probe II it gone up to 60c while running ORTHOS on blend


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 15, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well PC Probe II it gone up to 60c while running ORTHOS on blend



Is it throttling ???


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Is it throttling ???



 if the temp going up and down well kind of cuz at first it was but it was in the high 50's and some times would hit 60 more like 58,59,60 around there


----------



## mikelopez (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 15, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> if the temp going up and down well kind of cuz at first it was but it was in the high 50's and some times would hit 60 more like 58,59,60 around there



Download ThrottleWatch 2.01 to check if its throttling


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2006)

can one of you core 2 duo users give me sciencemark score or a c2d with stock clocks?


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 15, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> can one of you core 2 duo users give me sciencemark score or a c2d with stock clocks?



Stock ??????

I've never ran *anything* @ stock before


----------



## mikelopez (Dec 15, 2006)

...



mikelopez said:


> I ran it at stock settings for shits and giggles:
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=109540


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Download ThrottleWatch 2.01 to check if its throttling



well it wasnt but i dont know about that score but i got this so i really dont know which ones right


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 16, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well it wasnt but i dont know about that score but i got this so i really dont know which ones right



Can you reset the bios back to default and see what they tell you when you reboot then put all the settings back into the bios and see if that rectifies it? 

Just a idea!


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Can you reset the bios back to default and see what they tell you when you reboot then put all the settings back into the bios and see if that rectifies it?
> 
> Just a idea!



yea i think that this is right cuz yesterday i even got in 1800's and nothing was out of wack there where some that where high but not of the chart you know so this is my high for right now for my P4 cuz i dont think my P4 would of beat tigger69 PD right? but it was nice to get it in the 1500's


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 16, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yea i think that this is right cuz yesterday i even got in 1800's and nothing was out of wack there where some that where high but not of the chart you know so this is my high for right now for my P4 cuz i dont think my P4 would of beat tigger69 PD right? but it was nice to get it in the 1500's



Ohhh, I thought you were conroe? But yeah I want to be in tigger's league very soon lol

Roll on 2007


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Ohhh, I thought you were conroe? But yeah I want to be in tigger's league very soon lol
> 
> Roll on 2007



yea i got a C2D 6400 but ace80 beat my P4 score so i cant let him just take it with out a fight and i  him and i dont think his going to beat that score now im going to see if i can get a better OC out of my C2D with my new PSU it a OCZ GameXStream 700W i was going to get the 600W but for 30 bucks more i got the 700W   and also a  Thermaltake Smart Case Blue LED 120mm Cooling Fan for my Thermaltake Big Typhoon its alot better then stock i get 52c on full load now


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

oh yea im in 8th in SM2.0   i wish i could be #1


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 16, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yea i got a C2D 6400 but ace80 beat my P4 score so i cant let him just take it with out a fight and i  him and i dont think his going to beat that score now im going to see if i can get a better OC out of my C2D with my new PSU it a OCZ GameXStream 700W i was going to get the 600W but for 30 bucks more i got the 700W   and also a  Thermaltake Smart Case Blue LED 120mm Cooling Fan for my Thermaltake Big Typhoon its alot better then stock i get 52c on full load now



Ha ha, so its personal now, fair play go for it!

I bet that new psu will be the shit for a while to come, always best to get that extra for a little bit more!

52*c is cool (no pun intended) lol Mine runs 49*c flat out!

I will look forward to seeing your updated bench's, its all interesting stuff!


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 16, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh yea im in 8th in SM2.0   i wish i could be #1



Its better than 57th  

Laters


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2006)

i must a been lucky with this ere 6300 'o' mine.i'm the only 6300 in the top ten.

does that mean i have the fastest 6300 on tpu? 

when i get my h20 cooling,i'm going for 3.9ghz+,so look out alphaone i'm coming for yer


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> oh yea im in 8th in SM2.0   i wish i could be #1



better than 65th :shadedshu i really need some better ram ddr2100 isnt going to cut it


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

cdawall said:


> better than 65th :shadedshu i really need some better ram ddr2100 isnt going to cut it



well im 44th P4 and 8th with C2D


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2006)

im going to snag some ddr400 after xmas and then ill put my 3000+ in the 50 range cause if you look clock wise im way behind for my AMD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm 38th with the d 930 and 4th with my c2d


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2006)

well if you want to be technical i am 65th with my amd 71 with a stock PD 930 and 72 with a stock p4 HT


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i'm 38th with the d 930 and 4th with my c2d



I just got an Abit AB9 for my HTPC that I'll put my E6300 into for some torture so I'll see if I can get as high as you but I doubt it coz my ram will hold me back as its only PC5300


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

another run with P4 at 1.65v mem at 2.45v in bios and changed mem tim


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

okay last one untill some other P4 can beat me   if any


----------



## mrbudgie (Dec 16, 2006)

*what about this*

so does this get me on the score board yet






CPU-Z validation thingy http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=146973

cheers dudes

ian


----------



## pt (Dec 16, 2006)

mrbudgie said:


> so does this get me on the score board yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



image isn't showing
it's this one (i saw on quote)
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6435/scoreqe6.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2006)

@alphaone,my ram is pc2-7200.does 1000mhz safely.


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

NOOO... went to RMA my motherboard today, so i can get more than 500mhz fsb, and hit the magic 4ghz.

... I can't remember who i bought the board from, and don't have an invoice anymore! CRAP!


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm rooting for ya Infrared


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> NOOO... went to RMA my motherboard today, so i can get more than 500mhz fsb, and hit the magic 4ghz.
> 
> ... I can't remember who i bought the board from, and don't have an invoice anymore! CRAP!



If you do find your invoice will they allow you to exchange for a different mobo?


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

reaching 3.0 and 1200mhz ram


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

Guess i won't have to spank you...

1800 post here in SM2 thread


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> If you do find your invoice will they allow you to exchange for a different mobo?



Nope, I want another of these P5W DH deluxe's. With my watercooling setup it _should_ do 520mhz fsb, and the memory performance on this at high fsb's is much better than the 965 chipsets.


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

We'll see...


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 17, 2006)

here's my 6400 score:

...







...

(i love benching; good thread)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2006)

so many C2D :shadedshu


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

It's called progress... the same will happen with K8L


----------



## cdawall (Dec 17, 2006)

i damn well hope it will
AMD FTW


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 17, 2006)

leojharris said:


> here's my 6400 score:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Thats you 9th then... grrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 17, 2006)

@3.05GHZ  218FSB  OCZ 2-3-3-5


----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

Cpu?


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 17, 2006)

the FX57 in my sig.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

i'm a bit busy today 
i will update tomorrow


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Canuto (Dec 17, 2006)

Hooray!


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 17, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Thats you 9th then... grrrrrrrrr...........



i'll do a 4ghz bench later ...


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

here's mine with new board completely stable


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice one PT


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> Nope, I want another of these P5W DH deluxe's. With my watercooling setup it _should_ do 520mhz fsb, and the memory performance on this at high fsb's is much better than the 965 chipsets.



I hope you wont be holding your breath, a 965P *WILL* do well over 520FSB but the 975 is a big *MAYBE* and to be quite honest its quite rare

If you insist on using an Anus P5W DH then you really need an E6600 as the 975 is no good for ultra high FSB 

Oh and my Abit POS AB9 wont post, its been abandoned by abit, the last abit board I will ever buy


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

yes, but the 965 loosens internal timings to get there. At 500mhz+ you loose a lot of memory bandwidth. The 975 voltmodded can do 450mhz on stock air, mine did 480 voltmodded on stock air, then overheated and crippled itself. It should do 500+ quite easily on high end water 

If i can get 520mhz fsb out of it, that will get me 4.16ghz, and tbh i can't see my e6400 doing a lot more than that, so i'd rather have the extra memory bandwidth with the i975. Plus i use crossfire, and the 8/8 pcie lane arrangement is much better compared to 16/4 lol.


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 17, 2006)

Well if you use crossfire you dont really have a choice but the Anus P5W DH

I used to have one but it had sudden mobo death syndrome so over $400 down the drain


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

new score at 2880
9x320


----------



## DOM (Dec 17, 2006)

new score


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2006)

your catching up to me dom.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> Nice one PT



forgot to reply early:
  thanks


----------



## DOM (Dec 17, 2006)

im getting there


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 17, 2006)

NEW SCORE, ... DOM's been inspiring me:

...






...

gonna work it all the way to 4ghz as long as my temps hold out. was hitting 55C max during the test, still got a bit of room.

hey DOM_ATI, what sort of cooling are you using and what are your temps during the test?


----------



## DOM (Dec 17, 2006)

i dont know is its the cpu of mobo thats holding me back from getting more oc i think its the mobo cuz i had the NB and SB to the max V and thats how i got over 470 but it well only do 478


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 17, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i dont know is its the cpu of mobo thats holding me back from getting more oc i think its the mobo cuz i had the NB and SB to the max V and thats how i got over 470 but it well only do 478



FYI ... I've benched at over 4ghz with this setup; for my tests, i've left all my chipset voltages at auto (NB, SB, etc.); for my 4ghz+ runs, strangely enough, i've also had to set my RAM timings to [auto] ... my main tools for advancing to higher FSB settings have simply been CPU and memory voltages; i just keep upping the FSB and when I can't bench due to a crash, I then up the volts on the CPU a notch, test and then keep increasing.

will post some more scores later. working at the moment.

keep tweaking it; try setting all your bridges to auto and work only with FSB and voltages on your cpu and RAM... (burning smell = bad, though)  all advice is at your own risk, of course ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2006)

@leojharris and DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E can you post your oc'ing experiences and settings in this thread please.it may help others with the same board.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22009

thx


----------



## ace80 (Dec 17, 2006)

I've given up with my p4 550 as it wouldn't even break 3.9Ghz 
but i now have a p4 630 which is flying  Main thing holding me back now is ram, but its not too bad considering its unbranded pc4300 533 stuff.
Watch out Dom, i'm coming 

Hey Infrared if you could put your old p4 640 back in for a run that would be great.
edit - Are all you guys still turning off services and running it at high priority?, as currently i'm not.


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

I might get it running again in a couple of days. I can't really be bothered though atm, it means a lot of messing around with thermal grease and waterblocks =/


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 17, 2006)

holy jeebus leo, 2111....


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

leojharris said:


> NEW SCORE, ... DOM's been inspiring me:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Awsome man! But instead of working up to 4ghz, you should try getting some more memory bandwidth. Can you get your memory to run 1:1 at those frequencies? Possibly by loosening the timings a little.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## ace80 (Dec 17, 2006)

Cheers for updating the chart pt, although my cpu is now a p4 630 @ 4356.5


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

Also, can you fix tigger's entry. I think his e6300 was at 3.8ghz when he did that. Maybe check first.

Thanks PT


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2006)

ace80 said:


> Cheers for updating the chart pt, although my cpu is now a p4 630 @ 4356.5



fixed, wich was your best score with the 550?
*looking for tigger post*


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 17, 2006)

here's another. slow progress. near the top of this 6400's FSB abilities (at least with 77F ambients!, it's like summer in houston right now).

this is at 3.92ghz ...

...






...

i'm going to take the earlier posters advice and play with ram settings a bit instead of taking much higher on FSB ... hard to get past 3.9ghz when it's this hot.


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> Awsome man! But instead of working up to 4ghz, you should try getting some more memory bandwidth. Can you get your memory to run 1:1 at those frequencies? Possibly by loosening the timings a little.



thanks for the word ...

that's one thing i need to learn more about ... memory tweaking; for testing thus far, i've simply got the timings set at my RAM's stock settings of 4.4.3.10; so you think if i loosened the timings a bit, it would increase my scores?

any suggestions for changes to my timings?

it's fairly good mushkin memory ... DDR2-6400 ... "Mushkin Extreme" or something like that ...

thanks for any tips...


----------



## infrared (Dec 17, 2006)

hmm, you should be able to run at up to 1ghz using default timings then. Loosening the timings from the standard 4-4-4-10 to say 5-5-5-12 would reduce performance at those clocks, but it usually allows a higher overclock if you were becoming limited by the memory.

To get the memory to run 1:1, the dram frequency would be 980mhz when you're at 490mhz fsb. You should see the option for 'dram frequency' in the bios. Since the default frequency for your ram is 800mhz, you might need to increase the memory voltage to get it to run at 980mhz without loosening timings. You'll have to experiment and see


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 18, 2006)

VERY nice score there leojharris   


A little more bandwidth and you'll be @ #1


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> View attachment 5021 this is my new score this time its for real with my new exotic cooling system -23 c at the core nice



you're not going to fool anyone at 2400mhz  
keep trying, in a couple hours i will be sleepy and i could add you (i need to be drunk aswell)


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 18, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> VERY nice score there leojharris
> 
> 
> A little more bandwidth and you'll be @ #1



going to have to wait for cooler weather for further benching; just too hot here in houston for my air cooled rig; don't want to chance melting something.

anyway, fun stuff; love benching. you take that 6600 up to 3.9 or 4.0 and it'd be next to impossible for any 6400 to beat it in technical benches; i've noticed from being involved in several bench threads that the 6600's 4meg cache really makes a difference in math operations ...

will post more if i get past 2155 ...

funny thing is ... i did a 4.0ghz run after the 3.9 and it came out slower than the lower 3.9ghz setting ... voltages off or something ...


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 18, 2006)

*new score*

 ok downloaded sci score again because the version i have keeps giving me wrong scores but now i think its right this is the new score and i hope its ok now


----------



## stevorob (Dec 18, 2006)

That score looks much more realistic for your setup amd64skater.  That's not a bad score though.


----------



## DOM (Dec 18, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> View attachment 5022 ok downloaded sci score again because the version i have keeps giving me wrong scores but now i think its right this is the new score and i hope its ok now



well i think the 2nd test is off thats kind of high 1900's thats what C2D's get

what do you think Guys is it off ?


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 18, 2006)

leojharris said:


> funny thing is ... i did a 4.0ghz run after the 3.9 and it came out slower than the lower 3.9ghz setting ... voltages off or something ...




If its getting too hot it could be throttling


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 18, 2006)

you guys make my score look like crap...


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 18, 2006)

damnit! i *will* not bench this machine again tonight; i can't get any work done! 

here's my final score till we get a cold front.

this is at 3960ghz:

...






...

that's it till the weekend (cold front coming thru friday ... yeah!)


----------



## ace80 (Dec 18, 2006)

pt said:


> fixed, wich was your best score with the 550?
> *looking for tigger post*


With the 550 it was - 1163.96 @ 3870.2mhz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2006)

thats right pt mine was 550fsb,3.8ghz

i've been trying,but i cant get it stable enuff at 560fsb to do sm2.i've tried my vcore upto 1.56v(with vdrop it would be 1.53v idle and 1.50v running sm2) but still no joy.i think its my ram.it dont like high voltage(more than 2.35).it cant be the chip coz i had it to win at 3.9ghz,just craps out on science and pi 1M.mem i guess.

well done for getting that 6400 score leojharris.


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i think its my ram.it dont like high voltage(more than 2.35)



2.35Vdimm should be OK as long as your using active dimm cooling


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> well done for getting that 6400 score leojharris.



that's the bleed'n edge for me at the moment; just too hot to do anything else ...

funny benching at max speeds ... it's a gamble as to whether the machine will boot, or the test complete ... and then you still have to be stable enough to get into photoshop and snap off a screenshot and crop and save.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2006)

it seems to me,my bleeding edge is 3.8ghz.i just cant seem to get it to win at 3.9ghz with enough stability for sm2.  

at 560 tho' my ram would have to run at 1120 which i guess its too much for it.if i could run my ram less than the fsb it might work but i'm stuck at 1:1.

i've tried 560 with vmem at 2.45v still no joy.my nb dont seem to like 1.45v either.dont post or dont get to win.at the mo' i have it at the following settings-
vcore-1.33
fsb-1.3
nb-2.25
sb-1.5
mch-auto

do you get the 1x pci-e thing at high fsb?


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> it seems to me,my bleeding edge is 3.8ghz.i just cant seem to get it to win at 3.9ghz with enough stability for sm2.
> 
> do you get the 1x pci-e thing at high fsb?




how do i know if the pci-e is at 1x ...

i briefly read your P5B thread but will look at it more and contribute my own experiences later ..

do you mean the graphic card pci-e slot? that would blow if it were the case ...


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2006)

amd64skater said:


> View attachment 5022 ok downloaded sci score again because the version i have keeps giving me wrong scores but now i think its right this is the new score and i hope its ok now



your primodia test is too high for a amd at 2400mhz, only the top 10 cpu's have such high score in primordia, sry man, i'm not believing it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2006)

@leojharris,run cpu-z and check the mainboard page.








on mine,if my fsb is over 450ish,my pci-e link goes to x1.i have to set my voltages as above to make it x16.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=112648

read this thread,lots of pages but the most useful p5b-dlx stuff i've found.


----------



## Boneface (Dec 18, 2006)

Alright with some help i got this for a score


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 18, 2006)

Boneface said:


> Alright with some help i got this for a score



right on! 

---

we have similar setups and OC's at this point and similar scores...

what do you think would happen if i changed my cpu multiplier to 7x at around 520 FSB giving me a slower overall cpu core speed, but a higher overclock on the RAM? i'd loosen the timings up accordingly ...

i'm going to try and mess with that this evening ... i think the sciencemark tests would benefit more from a RAM overclock than more to the CPU ...


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 19, 2006)

Not as good as the c2d boys, but its as good as I can get with this mobo & ram!


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Not as good as the c2d boys, but its as good as I can get with this mobo & ram!



did you run your Ram at those TIM in your System Specs ?


----------



## Canuto (Dec 19, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Not as good as the c2d boys, but its as good as I can get with this mobo & ram!



You're still behind


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 19, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> did you run your Ram at those TIM in your System Specs ?



Yeah, have you any juicey info that might help?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 19, 2006)

Canuto said:


> You're still behind



I know lol

You dont know hassle ive has with this thing, when ive been trying to up my fsb, not silly amounts, when I come to boot up, it decides to give me message file missing or corrupt, c:\windows\system32\config\system try repair and repairing dont do nowt to help so its fresh install  when I put it back to default speeds it still gives that message aswel, no bsod though


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2006)

try losing up the mems tim this is how i ran my last time with my P4
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4977&d=1166241087


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 19, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> try losing up the mems tim this is how i ran my last time with my P4
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4977&d=1166241087



 

What speed was the ram you were using there? Im going to get some pc2 6400 xms2 cl4 stuff very soon and new mobo!

Do you have any ideas about my previous post?

I cant risk it doing it again, its done it twice in 24 hours lol, im pretty shit hot @ getting it back up and running though, just massive pain in the arse!


----------



## DOM (Dec 19, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> What speed was the ram you were using there? Im going to get some pc2 6400 xms2 cl4 stuff very soon and new mobo!
> 
> Do you have any ideas about my previous post?
> 
> I cant risk it doing it again, its done it twice in 24 hours lol, im pretty shit hot @ getting it back up and running though, just massive pain in the arse!




what speed was your ram at if you can OC with loser tim you'll get a better score on your mem test

my ram was in that one was my ram in Specs but heres the one with my old ram 1GBX2 PC2 4300
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4931&d=1166065647


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 19, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what speed was your ram at if you can OC with loser tim you'll get a better score on your mem test
> 
> my ram was in that one was my ram in Specs but heres the one with my old ram 1GBX2 PC2 4300
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4931&d=1166065647



I might try it, its running 220Mhz 1:1 @ the minute DDR400

Maybe I will wait for new ram and mobo before trying anything major!


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I know lol
> 
> You dont know hassle ive has with this thing, when ive been trying to up my fsb, not silly amounts, when I come to boot up, it decides to give me message file missing or corrupt, c:\windows\system32\config\system try repair and repairing dont do nowt to help so its fresh install  when I put it back to default speeds it still gives that message aswel, no bsod though



i'm having the same problem here  
it's good that a simple reboot fixs it


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

double post


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************


*[*]1.)Alpha0ne = 2223.24 (3.9Ghz via 9x mult. X 434mhz FSB Intel Core2Duo E6600 Asus P5WDH 2x1GB G.Skill PC6400HZ)*


*2.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*3.) leojharris = 2177.7 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@3959mhz)


*4.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz) (needs confirmation by user)


*5.) tigger69 = 2141.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*6.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*7.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*8.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2111.25* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3752mhz)


*9.) Boneface = 2100.29 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3850mhz)


*10.) giorgos th. = 2087.32* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*12.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*13.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*14.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*15.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*16.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*17.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*18.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*19.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*20.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*21.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*22.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*23.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*24.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*25.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*26.) Wile E = 1555.53* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2849mhz)


*27.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*28.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*29.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*30.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*31.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*32.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*33.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*34.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*35.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*36.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*37.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*38.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*39.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*40.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*41.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4338mhz)


*42.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*43.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*44.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*45.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*46.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*47.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*48.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*49.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*50.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*51.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*52.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*53.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*54.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*55.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*56.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*57.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*58.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*59.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*60.) Alcpone = 1200.03* (Pentium D 945 @3742mhz)


*61.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*62.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*63.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*64.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*65.) Polaris573 = 1104.02* (P4 prescott@3.7GHz)


*66.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*67.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*68.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*69.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2GHz)


*70.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*71.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*72.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMDATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*73.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*74.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*75.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*76.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*77.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*78.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*79.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*80.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 70 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on eighty computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*80*​


----------



## Boneface (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey pt u made a mistake on mhz mine was 3.85 buts its all good...lol


----------



## Canuto (Dec 19, 2006)

pt said:


> =================================================
> *Average 69 non-top 10 testers =  *
> =================================================
> 
> ...



69 or 79  



pt said:


> ***********************************************
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 12/10/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
> ***********************************************
> 
> *79*​



The date is way old.



Seriously pt, clean up the mess


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Canuto said:


> 69 or 79
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump!


----------



## pt (Dec 19, 2006)

Canuto said:


> 69 or 79
> 
> 
> 
> ...



69 non top 10, 79 total  
i will fix the date now


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

heres mine, nt great but it will do for ma processor on air.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 19, 2006)

pt said:


> i'm having the same problem here
> it's good that a simple reboot fixs it



Ohhh, so im not alone, its a right mystery why it does it! 

But a recovery is not possible


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

how the f^ck does my cpu at 2850mhz+ram at 1ghz  5-5-5--15 doesn't even tops 1400


----------



## Canuto (Dec 21, 2006)

Well dual-core CPU's do get better scores here than their single-core versions...


----------



## pt (Dec 21, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Well dual-core CPU's do get better scores here than their single-core versions...



nop, this programm isn't dual core enhanced  
look at ketxxx score with the 3500+


----------



## SixPack (Dec 22, 2006)

Now @ 3300Hz


----------



## pt (Dec 22, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 23, 2006)

new score courtesy of some higher overclocks (cold front came thru):

...






...

as i increased the CPU frequency, i noticed rather signficant sciencemark gains with fairly small increases in overclock. you can view the progression and ratio of clock speed to score in the below images; they are linked to three stages of working up to the final of 2211 ...

...

2197pts @ 4000ghz
2200pts @ 4015ghz
2211pts @ 4039ghz

...


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

you are very close to the 1st place, keep up


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 23, 2006)

Thats why im getting a e6400


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Thats why im getting a e6400



you ain't going to get 4ghz with a asrock   maybe 3ghz


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> you ain't going to get 4ghz with a asrock   maybe 3ghz



Yeah I know, thats why im getting gigabyte ds3, its got 965 chipset and im getting 2gb of xms2 cl4 pc2 6400, getting that before 6400


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

nice, w will see if you get on the top10  

my brother system
sempron 3000+ (stock)
m2n-e (my old mobo)
1x512 ddr2 team vaule 667mhz (5-5-5-15)


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 24, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Yeah I know, thats why im getting gigabyte ds3, its got 965 chipset and im getting 2gb of xms2 cl4 pc2 6400, getting that before 6400



Have a look at the 965P *DS3P Rev 2.0* board


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 24, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> Have a look at the 965P *DS3P Rev 2.0* board



Cheers for info..

Whats the ICH8R chipset all about? Its got crossfire which im not really interested in.. but saying that Ive been reading up about how I could use my X1950Pro as a physics card when R600 is established!


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

i will update tomorrow, i'm a bit busy today
here is the sempron at 2000mhz, and ram at 800mhz 5-5-5-15


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

2200mhz at 880mhz 5-5-5-15


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

last one


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2006)

forgot to say above, semprons RULE!


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 25, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Cheers for info..
> 
> Whats the ICH8R chipset all about? Its got crossfire which im not really interested in.. but saying that Ive been reading up about how I could use my X1950Pro as a physics card when R600 is established!



The GA-965P DS3P Rev 2.0 is nearly identical to the DS4 apart from not having the useless heatpipe coolers

I have one in my HTPC and am thinking about putting it into my main rig due to very little Vdroop and outstanding features


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 25, 2006)

alpha0ne said:


> The GA-965P DS3P Rev 2.0 is nearly identical to the DS4 apart from not having the useless heatpipe coolers
> 
> I have one in my HTPC and am thinking about putting it into my main rig due to very little Vdroop and outstanding features



Thanks for bringing it to my attention, I am going to get one as its pretty much the same price as the DS3   only problem is I cant get one until they come into stock @ my fav online tech shop, they are out of the ram I want aswel, but thats fine coz I cant get it until after new year anyway!

Ho ho ho, merry xmas


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 25, 2006)

needs sinks on the regs tho'.

niiiice score leojharris.


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 25, 2006)

The only "problem" I have found with the DS3P is the northbridge gets HOT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 25, 2006)

bit higher score






at


----------



## Greek (Dec 25, 2006)

tig check ur pm


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> needs sinks on the regs tho'.
> 
> niiiice score leojharris.



yeah, i was surprised myself ... my poor little 6400 was huffing and puffing! 

going for one more bench run around 5am this morning; i can only do serious benching in the winter as i'm a dedicated fan-boy ... 

man! i just swapped out my modified zalman (see sig) for a scythe infinity with the same silverstone 110CFM fan ... and MANG!! what a drop in temps!

the zalman was good but ... i mean, i just can't believe the temperature drop. i did the bolt mod on the infinity ... was a real pain in the ass, but worth it. i'm going to post a side by side comparison/review tomorrow; may help me get to 4.1+ghz ... 

so far, i've hit a wall at 4050ghz or so ... mostly due to ambients i think.

happy hanukah! merry xmas!


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> bit higher score



wait till a freeze hits and sleep with the window open! get up at 4am and go for big overclocks in your 13C room.



i can't get past 3.8ghz until my room ambients get below 16C; so strange. once down to 15C or so ... <boom> 4.0ghz is no problem ... 

a 6300 at 3.9 or so is still a *stupidly* high overclock ... what is that? nearly a 100% overclock? nice. (your making all the $1000+ chip owners feel maximum gayness for spending so much money on their CPU).

(sleep with your window open)


----------



## DOM (Dec 25, 2006)

or put it in thr freezer   so you dont have to be freezing 

im just waitting for my mobo to get here and see if i can get a better OC and its going in the freezer  thats the good thing about owning your own home, do what you want


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> or put it in thr freezer   so you dont have to be freezing
> 
> im just waitting for my mobo to get here and see if i can get a better OC and its going in the freezer  thats the good thing about owning your own home, do what you want



so what's the ETA on your new gear? 

how would you put it in the freezer? just set up temporary in the kitchen with the box in the freezer and the mouse, keyboard, monitor, etc. on the floor or counter top? ... would have to run the cables out the door or something.

would work good for temporary benching, though ...


----------



## DOM (Dec 25, 2006)

ETA i dont know  they got the other one on friday i sure there closed on monday so hopefuly buy the end of this coming week.

well i take all the food thats in there put it in the bottom so it wont go bad

then take out the racks and put a towel on the bottom then the case on top and just connect the "wireless"  mouse/keyboard the internet, PSU power and screen just run the lies from one conner where it opens and just close the door and well the tables not that far from the refrigerator so i sit there with the screen and mouse/keyboard on the table


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2006)

dont freezers cause a lot of moisture? you might get some condensation on your mobo or something..and that doesnt sound like it would bare to well...


----------



## DOM (Dec 25, 2006)

when i toke it out it was dry its was cold but it didnt have any moisture on it


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

Ninkobwi said:


> dont freezers cause a lot of moisture? you might get some condensation on your mobo or something..and that doesnt sound like it would bare to well...



for temporary benchmarks it would be fine; hour or two at the most is all it takes to get the scores ... 

wish i had a deep freeze in my room ... i share a house with three other people and so moving my rig into the kitchen for benchmarks wouldn't work.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 25, 2006)

My score (at 240x10)


----------



## Paradox (Dec 25, 2006)

System:
CPU
AMD Opteron 165, 1.8GHz, 1Mb L2 (CCBWE 0547TPM)
Motherboard
DFI UT NF4 LanParty SLi-D
Video card
XFX 7600GT xXx 256mb (Overclocked to 770mhz core, 1.73ghz memory. Pixel/texel Fillrate 9168MPixel/s | Memory size: 256mb. bandwidth: 27GB/s)
Memory
Crucial Ballistix 1Gb 2-2-2-8 CR1
PSU
Ultra X-Connect 500W 
OS
Windows XP Professional


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

*New score ...*

here's what i got early early this morning:

(my ears are still ringing):

...






...

new cpu cooler let me hit near 4.1ghz ... yay.


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

/\ all hail the king of the science mark   /\


----------



## Greek (Dec 25, 2006)

nice one no1 now. nice o'c


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

pt said:


> /\ all hail the king of the science mark   /\



funny. it took 14C ambients, a night's sleep and some really good beer to get there.

...

also, a new cpu cooler that was a genuine and bona fide Pain in the Arse(tm) to install; i did the bolt mod on a scythe infinity ... took like three hours; my hands, literally, were bleeding after removing my motherboard and hacking the equipment necessary to get it properly mounted. and, when i say, hacking .. i mean *hacking* ... had to cut a plastic ball-point pen tube into four pieces to act as supports for the mounting mechanism! sweet jesus ... i'm glad you were born today ... otherwise, i'd think this morning was all for naught! 

for those of you familiar with the mod i'm talking about ... just imagine this guys solution, only with 1/2 inch ball point pen segments where the springs are:

...






...

i've got to get it past 4.1ghz sometime before summer; no benching for me unless it's winter ...

(c'mon and get your new gear DOM! can't wait to see how it works)

jbh.


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

hey PT ...

your new avatar rocks!

now you look even *more* like osama!


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2006)

Opty 165 @2.7ghz


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 25, 2006)

leojharris said:


> here's what i got early early this morning:
> 
> (my ears are still ringing):
> 
> ...



Now thats why I want new cpu, mobo and ram!

I will have the same cpu, p965 intel chipset on a ds3 rev.2 and xms2 6400 cl4! Soooo.... in theory I should beable to hit 2000 and keep going with water cooling!

I am very jealous though!


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

oh my lord ...

this is the absolute last i'm going to post!

....






...

racing computers can wreck one's health. <been up for like, 30 hours or so> ...  .. Whoooo!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 25, 2006)

first try with my new Abit....check out the mem score...975 rules.... 
i wonder what will happen if i put my GSkill to 1000+ with 4s...


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 25, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> first try with my new Abit....check out the mem score...975 rules....
> i wonder what will happen if i put my GSkill to 1000+ with 4s...



sick mem score!

up that 6600 to 4.1ghz! , already!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 25, 2006)

patience patience...AW9D-MAX is a very difficult mobo...
i nead to do a lot of searching...especially with my memory..
with my air cooling the best frequency i`ll have will be ~3825.
from then and on my tweaking abilities will take charge.....


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************

*1.) leojharris = 2257.16 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@4100mhz, ASUS P5B DELUXE, schyte infinity, mushkin extreme ddr2 PC6400@513mhz 4-4-4-10)


*2.) alpha0ne = 2223.24 (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)*


*3.) giorgos th. = 2219.44* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3897.6mhz)


*4.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*5.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*6.) tigger69 = 2151.58* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*7.) Infrared = 2137.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*8.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*9.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2111.25* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3752mhz)


*10.) Boneface = 2100.29 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3850mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*12.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*13.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*14.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*15.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*16.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*17.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*18.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*19.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*20.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*21.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+ @3193.0mhz (277.6x11.5)


*22.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170 @ 3097.3mhz (269x11.5)


*23.) Judas = 1624.43* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@ 2884mhz)


*24.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*25.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*26.) Wile E = 1555.53* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2849mhz)


*27.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*28.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*29.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*30.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*31.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*32.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*33.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*34.) trt740 = 1486.46 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*35.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*36.) mikek75 = 1478.24* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*37.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*38.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*39.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*40.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*41.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*42.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4338mhz)


*43.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*44.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*45.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*46.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*47.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*48.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*49.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*50.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*51.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*52.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*53.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*54.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*55.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*56.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*57.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)


*58.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*59.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*60.) pt = 1216.14* (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)


*61.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*62.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*63.) Alcpone = 1200.03* (Pentium D 945 @3742mhz)


*64.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*65.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*66.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*67.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*68.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*69.) Polaris573 = 1104.02* (P4 prescott@3.7GHz)


*70.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*71.) cdawall = 1053.52 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)


*72.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2GHz)


*73.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*74.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*75.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD ATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*76.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*77.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*78.) Paradox = 958.22* (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)


*79.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*80.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*81.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*82.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*83.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*84.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)

=================================================
*Average 74 non-top 10 testers =  *
=================================================


Sciencemark was run on eighty four computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*84*​


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:


> My score (at 240x10)



1st post here wazzle, thanks


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2006)

So what do I have to do to be included???? Once again.....Opteron 165@2700mhz 5:6


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> So what do I have to do to be included???? Once again.....Opteron 165@2700mhz 5:6



i knew i forgot about someone  
i will add you now


----------



## mikek75 (Dec 25, 2006)

Cheers bud, and happy christmas!! p.s. heres a better one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Opty 165 @ 2700 5:6 again


----------



## pt (Dec 25, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> Cheers bud, and happy christmas!! p.s. heres a better one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



happy christmas
i will update your score now


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 26, 2006)

the secret to my  success? 13C ambients!:

...






...

here's the test chamber (note the open window and beer glass below desk!; also, the recently retired and dethroned mod'd zalman can be seen peaking out from behind one of my studio monitors):

...






...

( i was bored )


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2006)

nice setup there...
i`m also waiting for a bit of cold to come into my room...


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 26, 2006)

looks like you've got plenty of cold to work with!

http://users.med.auth.gr/~tsikaras/wathena.htm

nothing like a cold, somewhat humid day in greece, eh?

(i'm assuming your in athens, anyway)

i'm in houston, tx, ... by the way; culturally and historically ... the near polar-opposite of athens.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2006)

hey pt 69 an 70 need to be flipped on the chart

oh and how well do you'll think a p3 550 will do


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey pt 69 an 70 need to be flipped on the chart
> 
> oh and how well do you'll think a p3 550 will do



 

300???


----------



## DOM (Dec 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey pt 69 an 70 need to be flipped on the chart
> 
> oh and how well do you'll think a p3 550 will do



is that lower then a celeron 1.8 ghz cuz if it is i say 300 or lower


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> 300???



ok you have talked me into running this poor little laptop :shadedshu

hehe hehe i got a free laptop  p3 FTW


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ok you have talked me into running this poor little laptop :shadedshu
> 
> hehe hehe i got a free laptop  p3 FTW



Yeahhhh, Do it! Do it! lol

Can it be oc'd in anyway???

Doubt the bios will allow for much at all!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Yeahhhh, Do it! Do it! lol
> 
> Can it be oc'd in anyway???
> 
> Doubt the bios will allow for much at all!



ill see what i can find but that will be later and after it cools down outside tonite sub 0C is always the best to oc in


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ill see what i can find but that will be later and after it cools down outside tonite sub 0C is always the best to oc in



Ok cool, look forward to hearing the results lol


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

cdawall said:


> hey pt 69 an 70 need to be flipped on the chart
> 
> oh and how well do you'll think a p3 550 will do



going to fix
i tried to run it on my p2 at 400mhz and it won't do one test, i think it was primordia


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 26, 2006)

I really enjoy this thread, however, it is becoming difficult for any one person to maintain the list.  To that end I've created a page on TPU reference for the scores.  It works in basically the same way as the thread only it allows everyone to update their scores by themselves.  Proof is still required in the form of a screen shot and such.  It's up to all of you to help police the the page and keep out fake scores.  Try it out and see how it works, if it causes too many problems or doesn't work well it can be deleted.  I've only added my score, because you need to add the proof to go along with your score yourself.  Remember when you add your score to place it in the correct order, with higher scores above and lower scores below.  Of course, keep posting your scores in this thread as well so we can discuss them!

Check it out


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

both my scores added to the wiki   
everyone go post your scores there, but keep posting here aswell


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2006)

how do ya do the screenshot link thing?,and do i need to create an ac?


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes you need to create an account.  The best thing to do would be to use your TPU account name.  

Here is how the link for my screenshot looks: 

[http://reference.techpowerup.com/wiki/images/d/d1/Polarismark.jpg Screenshot]

So the format is [URL of file Screenshot]


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2006)

well,without a lot of searching we have this....
there is a biiiiiiiiiiiiig road ahead until i understand my mobo...


----------



## pt (Dec 26, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2006)

i looove 975 because of this.....DDR2 @ 866 with 4-4-4-8 and i have over 10gb/s........


----------



## cdawall (Dec 26, 2006)

pt said:


> i tried to run it on my p2 at 400mhz and it won't do one test, i think it was primordia



you need SSE instuctions for the tests to work  i found that out on my celeron 466 oh and i looked at the bios turns out i have a 700mhz and nit a 550 it was downclocked will run tests when i get a chance woop woop lowest score recorded


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 26, 2006)

1182


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

this is my ram




this is the current STABLE OC on it 




its great to have my AMD back together hehe will run SCM2 later with the ram at its new found speeds  that stuff is faster than my ddr400 in the other room


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

can you believe it?


----------



## DOM (Dec 27, 2006)

cdawall


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

insane no?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 27, 2006)

Ha ha, dare you to run it again and see!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Ha ha, dare you to run it again and see!



whats that supposesd to mean?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 27, 2006)

cdawall said:


> whats that supposesd to mean?



LOL

Means what I said, think it fucked up dont you!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> LOL
> 
> Means what I said, think it fucked up dont you!



i dunno 3.44 ghz on a s754  i think thats a record


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 27, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i dunno 3.44 ghz on a s754  i think thats a record



Maybe so, but jumping from 71st to 1st in sm2.0


----------



## DOM (Dec 27, 2006)

whats your speed when you open SM2.0 

cuz when I was running my P4 if I went higher then 14X315 "4410GHz" it would come out low in SM2.0 but in CPU-Z it showed the right speed but I would of been 1st cuz I was getting a higher score then yours if I went higher then that speed


PT my speed is wrong for my P4 4410GHz


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

cdawall said:


> can you believe it?



wtf  
that's a lot of photoshop


----------



## Canuto (Dec 27, 2006)

at cdawall


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> whats your speed when you open SM2.0
> 
> cuz when I was running my P4 if I went higher then 14X315 "4410GHz" it would come out low in SM2.0 but in CPU-Z it showed the right speed but I would of been 1st cuz I was getting a higher score then yours if I went higher then that speed
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## DOM (Dec 27, 2006)

PT


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

pt said:


> wtf
> that's a lot of photoshop



actually it was PSP X im quite good at it  wondered who would guess first PT wins  that was the actual score the thing glitched but i made a cpuz that looked high and the scm look possible


----------



## pt (Dec 27, 2006)

cdawall said:


> actually it was PSP X im quite good at it  wondered who would guess first PT wins  that was the actual score the thing glitched but i made a cpuz that looked high and the scm look possible



if you putted the cpu at 4200mhz or something i would be more inclined to believe since the higher the mhz the higher the score
and leo j harris has 4100mhz


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2006)

pt said:


> if you putted the cpu at 4200mhz or something i would be more inclined to believe since the higher the mhz the higher the score
> and leo j harris has 4100mhz



lol you mean like this




oddly enough that is were my boards max volts really is 2.3v!!! that the only diff between Rev.1 and Rev.2 (which is what i got after the RMA of my Rev.1 board) my only complaint is i still only get 2.85v for the ram though the chipset goes up to 2.8 as well


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 28, 2006)

pt said:


> if you putted the cpu at 4200mhz or something i would be more inclined to believe since the higher the mhz the higher the score
> and leo j harris has 4100mhz



what i can't believe ... is that someone with an E6600 hasn't simply clocked to 4.1 and took first ... 

i mean, c'mon ... my score is decent and all, but an E6600, simply due to the 4x cache would smoke it at the same clock and with similar RAM ...

simple arithmetic i think ... 

someone clock their 6600 to 4.1 and then run sciencemark ... gaurantee it will beat my score.

(sorry. the rarerified air up here is making me willy. in fact, tonight i'm going to post some messages around on other boards where there are guys who make my overclock look academic in comparison ... maybe get a bit more folks out there to join in on the fun. myself ... for now, just cause getting the last score kept me up for near three days in frigid temperatures ... i'm DONE!)


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 28, 2006)

pt said:


> leo j harris has 4100mhz



and lord knows it's a real score! i stayed up THREE DAYS!@!!!!@@


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

who can beat this  i was bored


----------



## Okt (Dec 28, 2006)

I figured that I would give it a run before I overclocked to see some boost.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2006)

*new  score*


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2006)

*even better score*


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 28, 2006)

the psycological barrier of 3.9 is broken using 1.9Vmch... 
tomorrow i`m buying a new better cooler..


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

]


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> the psycological barrier of 3.9 is broken using 1.9Vmch...
> tomorrow i`m buying a new better cooler..



very nice, you're going to get 4ghz soon and then i will have to say (since you got 1st place)

all hail ricky martin!  

    
jk


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 28, 2006)

Ricky Martin lol, I was going to say it's getting close between 1st & 2nd!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 28, 2006)

thanx guys.if i`ll be lucky,i`ll be able to catch the 1st place at 3950 if i see my previous mhz/score ratio..
or maybe i`ll just borrow my friend`s SS.....
@pt you forgot the [/b] at alpha0ne.


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> @pt you forgot the [/b] at alpha0ne.



fixed


----------



## new_rez (Dec 28, 2006)

My rubbish score. Best i can get from my board that doesn't allow voltage alterations!


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

new_rez said:


> My rubbish score. Best i can get from my board that doesn't allow voltage alterations!



vmods? 

you still are in the 70's it isn't a bad score for a so old proccie


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2006)

you forgot mine imoved up


----------



## pt (Dec 28, 2006)

trt740 said:


> you forgot mine imoved up


edit: just saw your second score 

edit2: you passed me *gets angry*


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Ricky Martin lol, I was going to say it's getting close between 1st & 2nd!



i was going to say something too and then i noticed your avatar and then i forgot what i was going to say.


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> tomorrow i`m buying a new better cooler..



funny ...

i just ordered another silverstone FM121 (for push/pull on the infinity) and a bunch of ducting to duct directly to the outside of my case. 

(oh gawd help us all, the addiction of benching)

here's a couple of possible setups:

...






...

or... (just imagine the Silverstone's in place of the delta's ... i couldn't get the 140CFM's i wanted and so just stuck with the 110CFM silverstones:

...






...

got a few good months of cold fronts ... have to figure a way to get a duct line out the window.


----------



## jiggamanjb (Dec 29, 2006)

Still rockin' old school!


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

watching giorgios' score scale with his increased overclocks inspired this post...

thought it'd be interesting to post a "score @ ghz" list since i began to post in this thread; here's how my scores have scaled:

...

2197.31 pts @ 4000.1 ghz

2200.83 pts @ 4014.7 ghz

2211.59 pts @ 4039.3 ghz

2228.24 pts @ 4062.6 ghz

2245.07 pts @ 4079.9 ghz

2251.37 pts @ 4097.1 ghz

2252.95 pts @ 4103.5 ghz

2257.16 pts @ 4103.7 ghz

...

check out the last two scores, where i went from 2252 to 2257 by just a .07 jump on my overclock ...

so wierd.

thought it might be helfpul, though, so there you have it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 29, 2006)

god dammit now i have been beat by an AXP gotta oc the crap outta mine now :shadedshu wish this new core wasnt such a dud at oc'ing 1.62V just to hit 2.45ghz my old one did that @ 1,55


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 29, 2006)

leojharris said:


> funny ...


why is it funny??
normally it will go better with a new and better one.
BTW the scaling with the AW9D-MAX was like this:
2149.84 ---> 3780mhz
2219.44 ---> 3897mhz
2224.21 ---> 3903mhz
it seems leo,that we have a ~150mhz difference for each mhz/score.


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 29, 2006)

I am a newbie to these forums so dont let my title fool you, I have a lot of experience in the overclocking world. First off, I would like to thank leojharris for inviting me over here to test out this cool benchmarking utility. Now, I have come to my final conclusion on this software and I think I just made the #1 spot by about 100 points or so.. Until one of the OCForums or XtremeSystems DICE or LN2 big shots comes on and sees this post.. lol

This test is with 100% certainty FSB/RAM dependent and also timings dependent.

Here are my results -
E6700 @ 4.2 Ghz (10 X 420 FSB/RAM) = 2231
E6700 @ 4.6 Ghz (10 X 460 FSB/RAM) = 2251

E6700 @ 4.4 Ghz (8 X 490 FSB/RAM) = 2386 

If you can take a quick look and decipher my results, it clearly shows that this benchmark does not give into to bumps in CPU clockspeed without bumping fsb/ramspeed as well. Heck, I couldve benched it at 4.80 Ghz and it wouldnt have eclipsed my high fsb/ram 4.4 Ghz score. I also tried using a divider on the ram with utterly similar results to my 4.6 Ghz bench. This benchmark enjoys high fsb/ram with tight timings on a 1:1 setup.

Cheers fellas. Here is the screenshot:


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome Dominick.are you using a P5B dlx mobo?


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 29, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Welcome Dominick.are you using a P5B dlx mobo?



Thanks for the welcome. Sig specs updated for you.
Yes, I am using a P5B-Deluxe mobo with a simple 50k pot on vcore for a little extra juice.
My system is 24/7 stable at 4.25 GHz @ 1.60vcore
24/7 stable at 4.3 GHz @ 1.65vcore

I been using 4.2 @ 1.60vcore 24/7 for the last couple of months with no problems.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 29, 2006)

try and run the test with 4:5 divider.normally it will give you better bandwidth on the 965.
it will give you a 612.5 mem frequency.i believe that the Titanium of yours will complete the test with 5-5-5-12 there.
use a nice strap to give you tight chipset setup.


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 29, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> try and run the test with 4:5 divider.normally it will give you better bandwidth on the 965.
> it will give you a 612.5 mem frequency.i believe that the Titanium of yours will complete the test with 5-5-5-12 there.
> use a nice strap to give you tight chipset setup.



Although I know my titanium will run the test. My motherboard is very flaky when it comes to memory dividers. Once you start pushing ram speed higher than 500, the divider becomes useless on my motherboard and it will not even boot windows. Believe me, I have been beating around this board for months now.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 29, 2006)

mmmm bad luck.this happens to me with 4:5 even when i give 2.0Vmch...


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

dominick32 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Sig specs updated for you.
> Yes, I am using a P5B-Deluxe mobo with a simple 50k pot on vcore for a little extra juice.
> My system is 24/7 stable at 4.25 GHz @ 1.60vcore
> 24/7 stable at 4.3 GHz @ 1.65vcore
> ...



ah, yes ... good to have some more racers.

again, great work on deciphering the FSB/MEM relationship ... lots of new ideas because of that.

sick 24/7 overclock, btw.


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

dominick32 said:


> Here are my results -
> E6700 @ 4.2 Ghz (10 X 420 FSB/RAM) = 2231
> E6700 @ 4.6 Ghz (10 X 460 FSB/RAM) = 2251
> 
> E6700 @ 4.4 Ghz (8 X 490 FSB/RAM) = 2386



typo > shouldn't the last line read (*9* x 490...)?

was checking your screeny and noticed the cpu-z numbers ....


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 29, 2006)

Lowered my ram to 1t & raised my fsb to 222

This mobo and ram cant do anymore  

New hardware in the pipeline though


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 29, 2006)

Guys. How do we get our scores listed in the top 100 list?

Thanks.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 29, 2006)

dominick32 said:


> Guys. How do we get our scores listed in the top 100 list?
> 
> Thanks.



PT will edit when he gets a chance


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 29, 2006)

leojharris said:


> typo > shouldn't the last line read (*9* x 490...)?
> 
> was checking your screeny and noticed the cpu-z numbers ....



Thanks for the clarification. Yes that was a typo. 9 X 490 is the correct FSB...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 29, 2006)

my dreams for the 1st place are gonne....hehehe...


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm from ocforums as well.  Thanks for the invite leojharris!


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> my dreams for the 1st place are gonne....hehehe...



not necessarily.

with the right ambients and the ducting i'm going to work out, i think i can manage another 100 points or so.

as far as first, once the 6700's etc. are fully rock'n ... dunno ... i'm staying in the top ten though, damnit!


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 29, 2006)

dominick32 said:


> Guys. How do we get our scores listed in the top 100 list?
> 
> Thanks.



BTW ... the scores ranking is placed in this thread via periodic new posts. sort of different than other bench threads, where the scores are usually the very first post in the thread and updates are simply always made to that first post.

as stated above, PT is the owner of the thread and he updates at minimum, once a day if not more.

you can step back through this thread to see the last scores listing ... a day or two ago.


----------



## DOM (Dec 29, 2006)

I sure were going to need say 4.6GHz and ram at 1:1 to get #1   but im still waitting on my stuff   to get here it some where on in the town .


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 29, 2006)

leojharris said:


> not necessarily.


maybe with an SS and the bandwidth that 975 gives me with 1:1 i could manage much more points...
but i dont have the SS...


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

i'm too busy today, i will update it later on


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

last page, pls


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 29, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> maybe with an SS and the bandwidth that 975 gives me with 1:1 i could manage much more points...
> but i dont have the SS...



Forgive my stupid question here, but what is ss?


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 29, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Forgive my stupid question here, but what is ss?



It stands for Single Stage...

I have a s Single Stage phase change cooling system. Here is an article I completed on my current Vapochill Cooling Modification: http://www.overclockers.com/tips1250/

Regards,


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 29, 2006)

dominick32 said:


> It stands for Single Stage...
> 
> I have a s Single Stage phase change cooling system. Here is an article I completed on my current Vapochill Cooling Modification: http://www.overclockers.com/tips1250/
> 
> Regards,



Cheers for the heads up!

Very interesting read, that's some serious cooling hardware!

I will have to stick with what i've got for the mean time lol


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 30, 2006)

hello !

here is my SCIENCEMARK 2.0 score:


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

updated


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 31, 2006)

It's interesting, lt_jws has 2 scores, 1 for e6300 and 1 for e6600, the e6600 score isn't much higher than the e6300, i'm assuming his other hardware stayed the same, which shows it doesn't make a big difference going for the e6600 over the e6300, if they are clocked to their max respectfully!

p.s - pt the top 10 has changed to top 11 lol


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> p.s - pt the top 10 has changed to top 11 lol



ups


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 31, 2006)

thats not all from my PC, next week i will get TT BT Cooler, and then i OC my CPU Higher ! BTW wait for my new score in next week !  

Sorry For my bad English 


Edit: hmz there is two 20. places !?


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> Edit: hmz there is two 20. places !?



 
how the hell did that happen?


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 31, 2006)

pt said:


> how the hell did that happen?



how can i know ! You collect all results !


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> how can i know ! Hmz you collect all results?!



me?


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm still on route 66

Give it 7 days and I will be moving up the league


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 31, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> I'm still on route 66
> 
> Give it 7 days and I will be moving up the league



he he me 2  ! After 3 days, im moving up !


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 31, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> he he me 2  ! After 3 days, im moving up !



Just out of interest, what are you getting?

I'm getting a DS3 and 2GB OF XMS2 6400, ohhh yeah and a WD Caviar 250Gb 16Mb Cache


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 31, 2006)

Alcpone said:


> Just out of interest, what are you getting?
> 
> I'm getting a DS3 and 2GB OF XMS2 6400, ohhh yeah and a WD Caviar 250Gb 16Mb Cache



hmz i will get new CPU Air Cooler (TT BT)  He he me 2 have WD 250GB 16MB Cache Sata II


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 31, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> hmz i will get new CPU Air Cooler (TT BT)  He he me 2 have WD 250GB 16MB Cache Sata II



Cool,

They get a good write up, and for £45 for 250Gb SATA II 16 Mb Cache is really good


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2006)

expecting the new water cooling setup....
2nd place,here i come...


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> expecting the new water cooling setup....
> 2nd place,here i come...



wich one?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2006)

it`s a custom one i made.


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> it`s a custom one i made.



nice
no chance to get 1st place?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2006)

watercooling vs single stage phase change?
i dont think so.....
except if i manage to push my memory so far,so i get 3000 score.hehe..


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> watercooling vs single stage phase change?
> i dont think so.....
> except if i manage to push my memory so far,so i get 3000 score.hehe..



3000?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2006)

i`ve managed max 2621 but the test was not completed..BSOD...


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> i`ve managed max 2621 but the test was not completed..BSOD...



in wich test did it bsod?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2006)

during the last BLAS.it`s the final one before it gives the total score.


----------



## pt (Dec 31, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> during the last BLAS.it`s the final one before it gives the total score.



maybe just a tiny litle bit more of voltage?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2006)

1.62V with "medium" air is more than enough..
Abit gives max 1.725V through bios (1.64-1.65 real i want to believe),and i keep it for the water to come..


----------



## s1rrah (Dec 31, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> expecting the new water cooling setup....
> 2nd place,here i come...



hey giorgos ...

i have a question regarding cpu multiplier and you seem to be about as knowledgeable as the next guy and so thought i'd ask.

how come, when i set my clock multiplier from it's default of x8, it becomes way more difficult to simply get past 3.6ghz with all the same otherwise settings i was getting 4.1ghz with? is it due to the fact that the FSB increases so much?

i wanted to try for some bit higher scores using a lower cpu multiplier but can't get stable past 502x7 or so ... 

i've got everything set at [auto], same as my previouis 4.1ghz benches at x8 ...

any tips? i'm moving the rig into the shed in the wee hours to see if the dual fan setup i just added to my air cooler will help for higher benching ...

thanks in advance, ... posted public cause i thought others might benefit from the discussion ...

<happy new year>


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

give max Vfsb and max Vmch and try again.
which revision of P5B do you have?the 1.03G is supposed to o/c higher than others with rev C1 965.
also which bios are you using?


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> give max Vfsb and max Vmch and try again.
> which revision of P5B do you have?the 1.03G is supposed to o/c higher than others with rev C1 965.
> also which bios are you using?



bios is 0804; i think it's the latest available.

and my MB revision ... dunno that off hand either .. the box has all sorts of info on a white sticker, what do i look for? some of the stuff is: batch# 95269, etc. also, ASUS Probe just says  "Rev 1.xx"

i'll try your suggestions later when i'm outside with my rig; it's only 6pm here in TX at the moment, won't be cold out till 3am or so; i'm pulling an all nighter.  will be testing in 4C ambients; even if i can't do anything with the x7 multi ... still gonna go as big as possible with the x8, but seeing dominicks improvements at the lower multiplier ... thought i'd try it out.

BTW ... i'm sure i'll see it once i'm in the bios, but what is Vmch, again?


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> give max Vfsb and max Vmch and try again.
> which revision of P5B do you have?the 1.03G is supposed to o/c higher than others with rev C1 965.
> also which bios are you using?



  mines the Rev. C1 965  

thats why i cant get over 500 not even close to 500  

thats why i was thinking that the wi/fi ones are the better ones, but im not sure

but 1st and 2nd place have the wi/fi's 

 leojharris  I think he means look at the pic of the CPU-Z where I cut out a part the black box cuz thats where mine says C1 :shadedshu


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> mines the Rev. C1 965
> 
> thats why i cant get over 500 not even close to 500
> 
> ...



mine says C1 as well. in fact, that page in cpu-z is *identical* to yours.

wierd. 

i was just running 506x7 stable enough to test ... but machine craps out after that ...

i'm probably going to just go for my max x8 score since the x7 isn't working out that well ...


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

leojharris said:


> mine says C1 as well. in fact, that page in cpu-z is *identical* to yours.
> 
> wierd.
> 
> ...



 I guess its my CPU then   but im still going to try 

so is it cold over there? right now im at 32C idel  3760GHz with 1.65V but other then that i guess, see if i can beat my old oc well good luck


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I guess its my CPU then   but im still going to try
> 
> so is it cold over there? right now im at 32C idel  3760GHz with 1.65V but other then that i guess, see if i can beat my old oc well good luck



this morning, round 3am, well after all the guns have gone off, i'm moving my rig out to the driveway/garage area ... in the open air. will be about 4C ambient ...

will post funny pictures later ... (me in two coats and boots with beer bottles strewn about ... going for the 6400 air cooled land record)


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

leojharris said:


> this morning, round 3am, well after all the guns have gone off, i'm moving my rig out to the driveway/garage area ... in the open air. will be about 4C ambient ...
> 
> will post funny pictures later ... (me in two coats and boots with beer bottles strewn about ... going for the 6400 air cooled land record)



hmz, good idea  We will wait for your pictures and results ! EH and be carefull with *Condensate * :shadedshu


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

the rev C1 965 can go over 500+.the rev C2 is suppossed to go somewhere around 600.
to see the rev of your mobo see next to the first ram slot next to the cpu.
it will say rev 1.xx.i had the rev 1.03G which is good.
@leojharris the Vmch is the chipset`s voltage.it is shown differently is the P5B bios but you`ll see it.


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

7am in houston.

...

spent 3 hours in rather frigid TX air and this is the  best i could muster:

...






...

can barely keep my eyes open.

will post more info later ...

<sleep now.>


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2007)

good score i dont know why im up at 7am oh yeah fireworks just stopped


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the rev C1 965 can go over 500+.the rev C2 is suppossed to go somewhere around 600.
> to see the rev of your mobo see next to the first ram slot next to the cpu.
> it will say rev 1.xx.i had the rev 1.03G which is good.
> @leojharris the Vmch is the chipset`s voltage.it is shown differently is the P5B bios but you`ll see it.



I got the rev 1.03G so that means my CPU sucks a big one  

its like 20-25F over here and I cant get crap cant even boot at my old oc of 478X8 

Leo you need to tell me you secret


----------



## Judas (Jan 1, 2007)

New score needs to be added


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

nice one leo.it can do more than this..did you try with 7 multi?


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

last page, pls


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

mmmm the competition is getting hot..........
@alpha,i`m expecting you to pass to the 3rd place M8..


----------



## alpha0ne (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> mmmm the competition is getting hot..........
> @alpha,i`m expecting you to pass to the 3rd place M8..



Hehehe thanks giorgos but I dont think that will ever happen soon as I have swapped my ES for a retail E6600 that is challenged running @ 3.20GHz


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok put me on the board too. I beleive I deserve place 76


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 1, 2007)

Is there an extra link for the current list?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

what do you mean an extra link?
what for?


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Is there an extra link for the current list?



?
are you talking about the wiki?


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 1, 2007)

Just thought there could be a score list with user rankings, something like a permanently updated text link or so...


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Just thought there could be a score list with user rankings, something like a permanently updated text link or so...



?? ??
user rankings?


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 1, 2007)

Stupid me, forget it, just realized that you do all the work by posting recent updates after another.


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

peach1971 said:


> Stupid me, forget it, just realized that you do all the work by posting recent updates after another.



YEP


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I got the rev 1.03G so that means my CPU sucks a big one
> 
> its like 20-25F over here and I cant get crap cant even boot at my old oc of 478X8
> Leo you need to tell me you secret



your talking about your old MB, right? or is this the new MB you RMA'd for? 

sheesh, at 20F, i'd be out in the driveway all day!  TX sucks for cold weather ... 

i was running benchmark's (also rebooting a lot), literally, in the driveway from 3 to 630am this morning; 4 degrees celsius ... so funny. my next-door neigbors came home and turned into their driveway and their hi-beams slowly sweeped across me sitting their in two pairs of pants, a coat and a pull over hat and i'm sure they must have been wondering what on earth i was doing. i made a desk out of my old TT ARmor box and a saw-horse ... strung an extension cord out and hooked up a big fan to blow into the case. 

...






...






...






far as your rig ...

i wish i knew what to suggest ... i'm still a bit green when it comes to advanced overclocking, so i leave as much on [auto] as possible and just up the FSB and volts. (sort of like brute-force-hacking, if you know what that is).

i was stuck at an even 4.1ghz this morning and had to change mem timings to [manual], then had to change from 4.4.4.10 to 4.4.4.12 to get the 4.16ghz latest score ... 

personally, i'd like to run the test at 4.3+ghz but i think i'm simply limited by temps/cooling.


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> nice one leo.it can do more than this..did you try with 7 multi?



if i can get sub zero temps ... i'm sure it would go a lot higher ...  beginning to think i got a decent cpu for high clocks ... just need the cooling; phase would be fun, but this is a work rig and i'm keeping it simple.

and yeah, briefly tried the x7 multi but didn't have time to tweak ... for some reason, i just can't get stable past 3.65 or so at the x7 multi ... and at that speed, the sciencemark score is still way behind my top x8 score ...


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

start playing with the voltages (Vfsb etc etc) and the result is sure.
dont leave them to auto.tomorrow i`m buying my new watercooling setup... 
sciencemark at 4.0-4.1 will be the target..


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> start playing with the voltages (Vfsb etc etc) and the result is sure.
> dont leave them to auto.tomorrow i`m buying my new watercooling setup...
> sciencemark at 4.0-4.1 will be the target..



oh yeah ... didn't specify ... i use manual volts all the way ... vcore is maxed, mem is maxed ... and as you suggested earlier ... maxing the Vmch and FSB volts were necessary for the last score ...

thanks for the assist.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

why do you max the Vdimm?2.4V for 1040 are too much i believe.....


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> why do you max the Vdimm?2.4V for 1040 are too much i believe.....



no reason, figured since it was so cold and i've got good active cooling, ... that i'd just set it max ...

maybe i should try a lower setting? i know the ram is rated by mushkin for 2.1 max volts ...


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

eh, my big problem is Ram ! My ram only go 450 (2 x 450 = 900) FSB   so i can only OC my CPU to about 3,2ghz  

so i need new Cpu with higher multiplier !


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

@leo no my friend.you shouldn`t do it.i believe that 2.3V would be plenty for your memory to work there.
@HeUer or a better memory kit..


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> oh no my friend.you shouldn`t do it.i believe that 2.3V would be plenty for your memory to work there.



if you tell me that, then no, some my friends test this modules, and it max fsb is 450    huh but i can try 460 or higher but then i cant get stable 


hmz, i think my CPU is very good, because at stock frequences he need lower V than other CPU's ! Hmz, maybe i need to test my memory in other PC !?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 1, 2007)

with what voltage-timings did you get 900mhz?


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> with what voltage-timings did you get 900mhz?



my ram standart timings  = 4-4-4-12

@ 900 i set 5-5-5-15 and 2,3v if i put higher v then my PC dont turn on !


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

the problem with this is that the cpu is running@2800mhz so i only scored 1400


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

he he, you have normal memory kit, so my memory only go 450 (900)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2007)

hey leo here a fix to get lower temps http://cgi.ebay.com/FEDDERS-A6Q10F2...ryZ79625QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
10K BTU should drop your temps to sub zero relatively easily


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have 2 sticks of ram running @ 450Mhz say DDR 800, does that mean your fsb will run @ 900Mhz???

Am I missing something here? From what heuer is saying i'm confused!


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> If you have 2 sticks of ram running @ 450Mhz say DDR 800, does that mean your fsb will run @ 900Mhz???
> 
> Am I missing something here? From what heuer is saying i'm confused!



the ram he has are DDR2 800 but he oced them to 450X2 which is 900mhz get it lol


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> the ram he has are DDR2 800 but he oced them to 450X2 which is 900mhz get it lol



yes ! i have 450 x 2 = 900, but i want higher


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> yes ! i have 450 x 2 = 900, but i want higher



get better ram?


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

pt said:


> get better ram?



eh i know! i can buy other Ram Or Cpu, but i am not a rich men who can buy all time new hardware !


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> the ram he has are DDR2 800 but he oced them to 450X2 which is 900mhz get it lol



Hey don't you get it me lol just coz you knacked your XT  

Yeah I get his ram is running @ that speed but that don't mean his fsb is running @ 450Mhz


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> eh i know! i can buy other Ram Or Cpu, but i am not a rich men who can buy all time new hardware !



me neither  

your sys specs say you're using ddr2 667, not ddr2 800


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Hey don't you get it me lol just coz you knacked your XT
> 
> Yeah I get his ram is running @ that speed but that don't mean his fsb is running @ 450Mhz



   why you making fun of my XT 

and his FSB has to be 450 for his ram to be at 450X2 cuz the mem is always at the same speed as the FSB the only ways it  go is faster on the ram cant go slower then the FSB


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

pt said:


> me neither
> 
> your sys specs say you're using ddr2 667, not ddr2 800



yes my Ram standart frekvence is DDR2 667 ( In bios 333), but i OC my ram @ 900 ( In bios 450)


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> yes my Ram standart frekvence is DDR2 667 ( In bios 333), but i OC my ram @ 900 ( In bios 450)



from 667 to 900 isn't bad at all


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

pt said:


> from 667 to 900 isn't bad at all



yeah, but you know my CPU have only 7x multiplier so i need good ram to get higher Ghz on CPU or i can buy new CPU who have 8x or 9x multiplier !


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> yeah, but you know my CPU have only 7x multiplier so i need good ram to get higher Ghz on CPU or i can buy new CPU who have 8x or 9x multiplier !



what about using a divider on ram?


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

pt said:


> what about using a divider on ram?



eh this is not a AMD paltform  On itnel platrform divisor is independent


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 1, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> why you making fun of my XT
> 
> and his FSB has to be 450 for his ram to be at 450X2 cuz the mem is always at the same speed as the FSB the only ways it  go is faster on the ram cant go slower then the FSB



lol

You got a doa did'nt you? Or did you get it running?

The ram doesn't always run @ the same speed as fsb if its running 1:1 yeah but that doesn't always happen though!

But yes 900Mhz out of DDR 667 is good, that's why i'm looking forward to my new DDR 800 XMS2   and DS3, then all I need is e6400


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 1, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> lol
> 
> You got a doa did'nt you? Or did you get it running?
> 
> ...



yes ! I think i will 2 buy E6400 !


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> eh this is not a AMD paltform  On itnel platrform divisor is independent



i can set a divder on mine, why cant you set it on yours?


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

same speed as last but little better score


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

last page ,pls


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

at same speed of 3824.5GHz PT


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 2, 2007)

buurrrrr .... <shiver> ....

new score, only a few ticks higher but i'll take anything at this point ...

...






...

so f'ing frustrating! a single digit higher than 520x8 ... and it won't make it past the first test suite ... tried everything ...


----------



## speedycpu (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my lil' Opteron 165 @ 3.2.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

yeha, after 2h i will get my TT BT


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

heh my TT BT sit on my table right now, so after some minuts i put it on my CPU


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

lucky you....


----------



## IluvIntel (Jan 2, 2007)

Update for me @ 9 x 415Mhz 1:1
Cracked 2.5k for memory


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

ok lets begin my test, he he, before 5 min i put my new Cooling, and now Temp in idle @ 3.2ghz (1.4v in bios) is ~40C ! i Think thats is very good !


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

IluvIntel said:


> Update for me @ 9 x 415Mhz 1:1
> Cracked 2.5k for memory



the score on the chart is better  
no need to update


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> ok lets begin my test, he he, before 5 min i put my new Cooling, and now Temp in idle @ 3.2ghz (1.4v in bios) is ~40C ! i Think thats is very good !



 how bout theses temps with 1.7V in bois but it shows it only 1.63V in the bois at 1.7V


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 2, 2007)

are you out in the snow??


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how bout theses temps with 1.7V in bois but it shows it only 1.63V in the bois at 1.7V



open window or you go outside!?


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how bout theses temps with 1.7V in bois but it shows it only 1.63V in the bois at 1.7V



holly sh^t


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

just by the window, with my 9"fan blowing cold air in case  

dont want to freeze to cold as it is,   got the heat on in the house 

no its not snowing, just cold  

but cant run SM with this speed in pic but took a screeni of it


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> just by the window, with my 9"fan blowing cold air in case
> 
> dont want to freeze to cold as it is,   got the heat on in the house
> 
> ...



Hmz i cant remeber what is SM -Science Mark yes!?   Hmz maybe you need to put higher voltage on CPU !?


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> Hmz i cant remeber what is SM -Science Mark yes!?   Hmz maybe you need to put higher voltage on CPU !?



nope i tryed it duh  :shadedshu  

im so happy i called newegg and there going to over night my card after i call them with the tracking # for the other one


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> nope i tryed it duh  :shadedshu
> 
> im so happy i called newegg and there going to over night my card after i call them with the tracking # for the other one



hmz you buy a new card?!


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> hmz you buy a new card?!



 the one i got in my specs was a dud  sending it back


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> the one i got in my specs was a dud  sending it back



sorry, my family language is not English, so sometimes i dont understand some sentences


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> sorry, my family language is not English, so sometimes i dont understand some sentences



its kool its kind of funny   so whats your family language


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its kool its kind of funny   so whats your family language



Latvian, i am Form Latvia, and LAtvia is in Europe !


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> Latvian, i am Form Latvia, and LAtvia is in Europe !



just north of lithuania, yes? i did a look-up after noticing your location; that's one thing i like about the techpowerup forums ... lots of international folk which makes it more interesting.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

leojharris said:


> just north of lithuania, yes? i did a look-up after noticing your location; that's one thing i like about the techpowerup forums ... lots of international folk which makes it more interesting.



yes my country is north of lithuania


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

heh i get a little bit higher score: *1745.07*


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> heh i get a little bit higher score: *1745.07*



Show us the money shot


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 2, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Show us the money shot



look again i fix it !


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 3, 2007)

was posting the following info around and thought you guys might find it humerous:

...

_hi.

a recent thread  at ocforums.com has inpspired me to make a video.

i am currenty running dual silverstone FM121 fans on a scythe infinity in a push/pull configuration ... and i think they are seriously good fan's for silent or high output, loud use ... depending on the user needs. 

anyway ... i run the fan's at 1200RPM for day to day use and at 2400RPM for the rare benchmarking application.

following is a short video i made, in response to random claims that they are loud at whatever speed ... 

you can either download the video at the link below or watch it on youtube...

enjoy!!

...

file download (right click, save link as):

Dual Silverstone FM121's on a Scythe Infinity

...

same video, on youtube.com:

View on Youtube.com

_


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting. Looks like this benchmark does not utilize quad core, at all. My E6600 at 3.6 GHz gets 2050 while the QX6700 at 3.6 GHz gets 1900. Mostly, this is due to the lower FSB capacity of the quad, but the extra two cores gain you nothing on this benchmark but, since it has not been updated since 1995, that makes sense.


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 3, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Interesting. Looks like this benchmark does not utilize quad core, at all. My E6600 at 3.6 GHz gets 2050 while the QX6700 at 3.6 GHz gets 1900. Mostly, this is due to the lower FSB capacity of the quad, but the extra two cores gain you nothing on this benchmark but, since it has not been updated since 1995, that makes sense.



You should take some money shots of the results for us to ponder over  

Will get you in the league table aswel  

What do you get w/ your QX6800?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, here the QX6700 at 3.6 Ghz, 300 FSB. I will edit the post with the 3.6 Ghz E6600 result (much better). 






EDIT:

Add E6600 result


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 3, 2007)

I guess the results depend highly on the fsb!

What about your QX6800? Your specs say you have that cpu aswel  

Bet you get a good score with your e6600


----------



## pt (Jan 3, 2007)

a single core or a quad core is the same on this test
it only uses 1 core


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 3, 2007)

pt said:


> a single core or a quad core is the same on this test
> it only uses 1 core



That's pants then, it should use all so you get the full power of your hardware being used!

Will there be a updated version released?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought it might use two, but a single core definitely limits the usefullness of the benchmark. It is a lot like Aquamark3.

As for the QX6800, they do not exist. It was a lef over when I edited the specs from a X6800 to a QX6700.


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 3, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> I thought it might use two, but a single core definitely limits the usefullness of the benchmark. It is a lot like Aquamark3.
> 
> As for the QX6800, they do not exist. It was a lef over when I edited the specs from a X6800 to a QX6700.



I totally agree, there must be a benching program out there that use's the hardware to its 100% max!

I thought you may have a QX6800, they will exist in a intel lab somewhere and with the hardware you have there was a possibility you might have a sample lol


----------



## IluvIntel (Jan 4, 2007)

pt said:


> the score on the chart is better
> no need to update



The score on the chart is wrong in the first place   
is a need to update


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2007)

IluvIntel said:


> The score on the chart is wrong in the first place
> is a need to update



wrong, you mean, that isn't your real score?


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2007)

IluvIntel said:


> The score on the chart is wrong in the first place
> is a need to update



  PT i dont know what he means, but heres his old score http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=e66003752mhz155vddr2114324ru5.jpg

the only thing wrong is the GHZ and this score is better then his most resent

 im out of the top ten


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> PT i dont know what he means, but heres his old score http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=e66003752mhz155vddr2114324ru5.jpg
> 
> the only thing wrong is the GHZ and this score is better then his most resent
> 
> im out of the top ten



no
he's already in top 10
you will keep there


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 4, 2007)

HeavyH20 said:


> Well, here the QX6700 at 3.6 Ghz, 300 FSB. I will edit the post with the 3.6 Ghz E6600 result (much better).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dom you are out  just pt aint added them scores for some reason


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Dom you are out  just pt aint added them scores for some reason



ups
forgot heavy h20
when i get back from school i update them
cya later


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2007)

Alcpone why are you   my P4   your PD in SM2.0


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 4, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Alcpone why are you   my P4   your PD in SM2.0



*DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* it wont be for long, new hardware winging its way to me as we speak  Don't   because I prompted pt of his error


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> *DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E* it wont be for long, new hardware winging its way to me as we speak  Don't   because I prompted pt of his error



:shadedshu  thats why i said im out of the top 10 dont know how to read


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Stock benchmarks*

Just wondering if we might start a set of stock benchmarks to have something to compare your overclocking results against or just incase you don't overclock. (just a thought) Example I would like to see if my Opty when clocked at 2.6ghz really does match a Fx60 at stock speeds. Aswell im sure someone might want to see how a stock Opty 175 compares to a Opty 165 overclocked to 2.2 ghz etc....


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Just wondering if we might start a set of stock benchmarks to have something to compare your overclocking results against or just incase you don't overclock. (just a thought)



regarding stock scores ... i'm posting my stock points here as well as the scaled scores up to around 4.1ghz on the same processor:

...

core 2 E6400 stock @ 2.12 mhz: 1206 pts
core 2 E6400 OC'd @ 3.60 mhz: 1977 pts
core 2 E6400 OC'd @ 4.16 mhz: 2288 pts 

...

on the 6400, at least, overclocking dramatically increases the scores ... mostly due to the rather high FSB necessary for higher benchmarks.


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

eheh, i beat a c2d at 2400mhz with my cpu overcloked at 2.9  
that means that every noob out there that doesn't know how to overclock that brags about having a c2d i can stick this into his face       
thanks leojharris


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 5, 2007)

pt said:


> eheh, i beat a c2d at 2400mhz with my cpu overcloked at 2.9
> that means that every noob out there that doesn't know how to overclock that brags about having a c2d i can stick this into his face
> thanks leojharris



i'm here to help.

(now go trash some n00bs).


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2007)

leojharris said:


> i'm here to help.
> 
> (now go trash some n00bs).



lol
i will 
a few weeks ago i heard some noobs talking that the core 2 duo had 4 cores  
their line of tought: *CORE 2*(2 cores) *DUO*(+2cores)
and yesterday i heard that ddr3 was already out and it clock speed was 1000mhz 

noobs are so fun  

i'm a lot busy today (not trashing noobs) with school work, i will update the chart tomorrow by 19:00 (lisbon/england/casablanca time)


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Here is a stock Opteron 175 bench Mark*


----------



## trt740 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just wondering why Intel didn't up the clock speeds on the core duo's. It seems to me they should have upped the hellout of them . With overclocking overhead like this why in the heck didn't they up the clock speeds. It almost seems like they intentionally handicapped them. Im not sure why they would do this it appears some chips are underclocked about half to three quarters of thier potential ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Just wondering why Intel didn't up the clock speeds on the core duo's. It seems to me they should have upped the hellout of them . With overclocking overhead like this why in the heck didn't they up the clock speeds. It almost seems like they intentionally handicapped them. Im not sure why they would do this it appears some chips are underclocked about half to three quarters of thier potential ?



cuz intel wants to take their baseline models (e6300, e6600) give em a higher multi, give em a different number(in the case of the e6300, the "upped" version would be the e6400, the "upped" 6600 would be the e6700 and the e6800) and then charge out the ass for them. personally, i would rather have a chip that runs at 3 GHz, 300 fsb, and a 10x multi(we'll call this chip A) than an identical core that runs 3 GHz, 200 fsb, 15x multi(we'll call this chip 2), obviously chip A is overclocked, we'll assume at its max, while chip 2 isn't overclocked, but still at its max, and intel will charge more for chip 2 because the "name"(6600, etc) is higher/better and the consumer thinks they are getting more for their money, even though theyre not.


----------



## pt (Jan 6, 2007)

fking flu and headache, i will try to update tomorrow


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Just wondering why Intel didn't up the clock speeds on the core duo's. It seems to me they should have upped the hellout of them . With overclocking overhead like this why in the heck didn't they up the clock speeds. It almost seems like they intentionally handicapped them. Im not sure why they would do this it appears some chips are underclocked about half to three quarters of thier potential ?



the heat is a factor ... they could have sent them off the line a bit higher clocked with the stock cooler ... but the heat picks up very fast as you overclock ...

i remember when i first got this cpu, when i put a stock zalman 9500 on it and at stock clock speeds, it was idling around 50 or something crazy like that. course the zalman 9500 isn't so serious of a cooler ... but it's better than stock for sure.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 6, 2007)

especially after 1.5Vcore those C2Duos are heating very very very much....


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

And also if your useing Air cooling, the room temp plays a very big part, also if your uping the volts just a bit, and if kind of warm the temps are like  just for a small oc


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> And also if your useing Air cooling, the room temp plays a very big part, also if your uping the volts just a bit, and if kind of warm the temps are like  just for a small oc



when i got home, my room was 25C; I was idling at 40.

now, after 30 mins with AC on, room is 23C; now i'm idling at 38.

(cpu fan's @ half speed)

...

ambients are *everything* for air cooling; it's so damn hot here in houston during the summer that i'm seriously considering investing in some sort of peltier system ... which generally is the best for high ambient temp overclocking ... maybe something from cool-it systems or maybe a custom chiller setup.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 6, 2007)

that`s why i bought the custom water cooling,so i wont have to worry about ambient temps..


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

leojharris said:


> when i got home, my room was 25C; I was idling at 40.
> 
> now, after 30 mins with AC on, room is 23C; now i'm idling at 38.
> 
> ...



how much do those go for they look nice

im thinking of going that route, cuz I want to have it oc higher all year around not just in the winter 

so what do you run your comp at 24/7 ? or do you lower it if its running lil hot or do you just turn on the A/C


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how much do those go for they look nice
> 
> im thinking of going that route, cuz I want to have it oc higher all year around not just in the winter
> 
> so what do you run your comp at 24/7 ? or do you lower it if its running lil hot or do you just turn on the A/C



i like the peltier systems cause they aren't bound to ambients; air *and* water are both bound by ambient temps in that they can never cool below room ambients; air and water simply cool, in relatively better or worse degrees, towards equaling the room ambient ...

chillers, peltiers, phase, etc. ... can cool the cpu to below ambient temps.

the freezone coolers are fairly decent ... a lot of the hard core overclockers/modders out there sort of diss on them cause they say they use low-power peltiers and what not ... but they do work on par or better than the best custom water cooling systems out there and *especially* in high ambient temps.

they are quite expensive ... which is another beef alot of folks have ... $400 bucks for the freezone and $200 for the 'eliminator.'

there's lots of reviews out there on the 'freezone' and only one so far that i can find on the 'eliminator' ... the freezone cools a bit better than the eliminator but is just so expensive ...

here's a video review on the eliminator: http://www.3dgameman.com/content/view/6163/103/

the freezone has lots of reviews out there, just do a search on 'Coolit Freezone Review ' ...


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so what do you run your comp at 24/7 ? or do you lower it if its running lil hot or do you just turn on the A/C



my room is rarely above 26C ... or around 80F in summer ... and i just run at 3.6ghz. i don't mind running my machine at 45C idle for 24/7 use ... even 50C idle for 24/7 would still be in spec for my chip (according to intel). hell, it idled completely stock at 50 or 51 ...


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

leojharris said:


> my room is rarely above 26C ... or around 80F in summer ... and i just run at 3.6ghz. i don't mind running my machine at 45C idle for 24/7 use ... even 50C idle for 24/7 would still be in spec for my chip (according to intel). hell, it idled completely stock at 50 or 51 ...



 but on load its going to be over what intel says for max temp right

cuz whats your v-core at 3.6 cuz mine need to be at 1.525 to be 100% stable


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but on load its going to be over what intel says for max temp right
> 
> cuz whats your v-core at 3.6 cuz mine need to be at 1.525 to be 100% stable



naw ... load's fine ... if orthos is under 60 then i'm happy ... and yeah ... loading at 60 is still within spec according to intel; i had links to the actual core 2 specs at intel and will try to dig them up ...

my day to day work load never approaches orthos temps, maybe  hitting 50 or so when rendering video ... but rarely higher under normal use ...

i run my vcore in bios at 1.48 ... it reports in an actual vcore of 1.44, though ...


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

leojharris said:


> naw ... load's fine ... if orthos is under 60 then i'm happy ... and yeah ... loading at 60 is still within spec according to intel; i had links to the actual core 2 specs at intel and will try to dig them up ...
> 
> my day to day work load never approaches orthos temps, maybe  hitting 50 or so when rendering video ... but rarely higher under normal use ...
> 
> i run my vcore in bios at 1.48 ... it reports in an actual vcore of 1.44, though ...



is it this one from intel  http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9S9

yea mines off by .07 

i dont like mine to get over 50

have you tryed OCCTPT?


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> is it this one from intel  http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL9S9
> 
> yea mines off by .07
> 
> ...



dude! that's *exactly* the page i meant.

if you read the definitions of what their terms mean, however ... it's not quite as simple as saying, ... okay below 61C is okay for 24/7; the definition says maximum case temperature or something or other .. and so it's quite confusing; actually, i think you could run at 65 24/7 and still be in spec ... 

but, because the arguments are so many i just run the rightmark cpu clock utility which will tell me if my cpu's internal thermal management ever kicks in (throttling) and as long as i'm never throttling while running orthos or dual prime95, then i believe i'm okay. 

the cpu itself knows when it's running to hot and will throttle if necessary ... i think that's what this bit means from the page you referenced at intel: "The maximum junction temperature is defined by an activation of the processor Intel® Thermal Monitor."

if the thermal monitor activates ... then throttling becomes necessary ...

so far, i've had my cpu running at 72C max and it never throttled; my Dual core 820 cpu that i previously had would be throttling like crazy at 72 or so ... 

the rightmark cpu clock util is really cool ... i don't know of anything else that will give you onscreen alerts when  your cpu is throttling; i run it 24/7 and have never seen a throttle alert for my core 2 chip: http://cpu.rightmark.org/products/rmclock.shtml


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> have you tryed OCCTPT?



what is OCCTPT?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2007)

leojharris said:


> what is OCCTPT?



occt prime test.


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

yea its a test like orthos


----------



## pt (Jan 8, 2007)

last page, pls


----------



## pt (Jan 8, 2007)

after a couple days it finnaly got updated (damn headaches) 
hope i didn't miss anyone


----------



## ace80 (Jan 9, 2007)

just swapped out the p4 630 for a p4 631.
Everything on air, i'll try a faster run when i have time to set it up by a window.
This crap 533mhz ram runs happily at 800mhz,just gotta see if i can tighten timings a bit.
This was done with quite a few processes running and monitoring apps open, so theres more points to squeeze out


----------



## pt (Jan 9, 2007)

ace80 said:


> just swapped out the p4 630 for a p4 631.
> Everything on air, i'll try a faster run when i have time to set it up by a window.
> This crap 533mhz ram runs happily at 800mhz,just gotta see if i can tighten timings a bit.
> This was done with quite a few processes running and monitoring apps open, so theres more points to squeeze out



added
that ram timmings are too high  
get some better ram if you can


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 11, 2007)

next tuesday! it's gonna get in the upper 20F (-3C) range here in houston ...

maybe i'll get some more benches in! i know i can get into the 2300+ range.


----------



## pt (Jan 13, 2007)

i never tought i would have to bump this thread again  
*
BUMP​*


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

well its 25F here already but I dont think is going to matter cuz I thin I already hit the wall on my CPU


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 13, 2007)

never fear! more posts coming after the weekend.

damn you cold front for coming in on a monday!! i'm going to do more sciencemark and suicide clocks this tuesday night ... may lose my job cause i'll have to take off on wednesday to recover from being up all night. 

ahhhh, yes ... OCD, how i love thee!

...

( otherewise ... has anybody seen the world overclock database? i just found it ... and noticed i was (aka "sirrah") #17 in the E6400 world record list ... funny. gonna try to get into the top 10 on tuesday night; i'll be wearing three layers of clothes for sure )


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well its 25F here already but I dont think is going to matter cuz I thin I already hit the wall on my CPU



yeah! that's the front that will be moving through my own area in a day or two ... max lows aren't till tuesday night, though ...


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

leojharris said:


> yeah! that's the front that will be moving through my own area in a day or two ... max lows aren't till tuesday night, though ...



here it to get low as 15F  on sunday, monday and tuesday and still be in the 30's during the day  

im going down south to go see my folks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm in that list too as TI66ER,for e6300.not quite as high a position as you tho'.24th 

why not have a high position in these lists compo?


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## pt (Jan 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


>



updated


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2007)

> 77.) cdawall = 105.97 (AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2.46ghz)



1105.97 2.44ghz


----------



## pt (Jan 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


> 1105.97 2.44ghz



you bore me for 20mhz   
when you're comming to portugal so i sharpen the axe?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2007)

pt said:


> you bore me for 20mhz
> when you're comming to portugal so i sharpen the axe?



that and you put my score as 105.97 instead of 1105.97


----------



## pt (Jan 17, 2007)

why with you i make errors every 5 seconds   
honestly, i didn't do it on purpose


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2007)

pt said:


> why with you i make errors every 5 seconds
> honestly, i didn't do it on purpose



no one said you did


----------



## s1rrah (Jan 18, 2007)

*PT -> special scores update request*

hey PT.

now, don't break out the axe on me or anything , but i need you to change my name in the results to 's1rrah'.

i was lucky enough to get some assistance in changing my techpowerup login name from my real name of leojharris to my typical gaming/benching aka of 's1rrah'. would like my score listing to reflect this as well ...

BTW ... tried for some higher sciencemark scores last night but only got the exact same high score as my current listing.  i *did* manage a record (for me) max overclock of 4.3ghz, though ...

thanks for the assist.


----------



## lancelot (Jan 18, 2007)

*God here... *

You were asking for a Pinball P40 driver? Turns out you don't need a P40 driver...please look at the chipset on the modem (usually the largest IC on the modem) and you will see something like "AGERE SV92PP".  
Then you can go to driverguide.com and get the download for free (with a free registration, guess they like to track their members?).  
Mine worked great with Windows XP Home...happy hunting and good luck.


----------



## ixq (Jan 18, 2007)

my score. 1770.14

E6400 455mhz fsb.


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> hey PT.
> 
> now, don't break out the axe on me or anything , but i need you to change my name in the results to 's1rrah'.



i only do that to cdawall, don't worry  
bit busy today


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2007)

RAM was running at 250mhz 1.5-2-2-4  that should account for the wretched mem scores


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## insect111 (Jan 19, 2007)

pt said:


> lol
> i will
> a few weeks ago i heard some noobs talking that the core 2 duo had 4 cores
> their line of tought: *CORE 2*(2 cores) *DUO*(+2cores)
> ...



Hello pt,

With regard to 'ddr3,' please check this page:

http://www.cpuid.com/index.php

Scroll down to the bottom of the page...

insect111


----------



## pt (Jan 19, 2007)

insect111 said:


> Hello pt,
> 
> With regard to 'ddr3,' please check this page:
> 
> ...




well, i guess i was partially wrong then, but they're surely not for sale, and that won't be the final version


----------



## insect111 (Jan 19, 2007)

pt said:


> well, i guess i was partially wrong then, but they're surely not for sale, and that won't be the final version



Yup, obviously, they are not yet for sale right now but DDR3 is already on the way. And as for the ScienceMark score, I envy everyone's score here especially those in the top 10. Anyway, let's have a toast (for nothing?)  , .

insect111


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Here it first test of opty 185 running at 3ghz 3448t1*

Took It out of the box its running at 12x250 ar 1.52v. Didn't tweak it at all yet will update ya rock solid at 3.0 ghz htt 1000


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Opty now at 3.064 ghz  255x12*







im just beginng to tweak it.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2007)

*opty 185 at 3129ghz 12x160*









think im done for tonight


----------



## pt (Jan 20, 2007)

last page, pls


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2007)

wow at full load both cores running at 3.0 ghz with 1.525 v this chip barely hits 32c under load wow!!! had to check my sensor but man its correct


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2007)

missed my last test pt


----------



## pt (Jan 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> missed my last test pt



just woke up, it's 4m here, i will do it i soon as i finish lunch


----------



## Canuto (Jan 20, 2007)

Ahem... 5PM.


----------



## pt (Jan 20, 2007)

Canuto said:


> Ahem... 5PM.



now it's 5pm


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2007)

This Opty runs so cool I can Overclock it with the stock 4 heatpipe factory heatsink to 3.0 ghz and stays under 42c underload with both cores maxed wow!!! Great quality chip and heatsink. It idles at 21c with stock heatsink which takes up alot less room than my Arctic Freezer 64 pro so I guess it's headed for ebay.


----------



## _33 (Jan 20, 2007)

My new score

OPTERON 165 @ 2.8ghz / 1.33v original cooling


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 21, 2007)

1243.51

specs in list and sig.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2007)

I  think memory has a big effect on this test...am I wrong?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I  think memory has a big effect on this test...am I wrong?



I agree 100%. I got higher SCmark's with my CPU at 2.6ghz and the ram at 440mhz then I did with the CPU at 2.8ghz and the ram at 386MHZ. It was about a 100pt difference too.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, just for the fun of it, I ran this on my new iMac 20" 2.33GHz Core2Duo w/2GB DDR2 667 5-5-5-13. Don't know the command rate.

1251.20







I wish there was a way to overclock this thing. lol.


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I  think memory has a big effect on this test...am I wrong?



nop, it does have, i will update the above when i have time


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

im back in the top 10  #8


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

#7    PT update it lol


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> #7    PT update it lol



lazyness and sleepyness is hitting me
tomorrow i will


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

pt said:


> lazyness and sleepyness is hitting me
> tomorrow i will



    I guess i might get a better one so i guess its better for both of us


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

PT i guess your not going to have the best ram speed in the Overclocking Database  when i put mine in


----------



## pt (Jan 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> PT i guess your not going to have the best ram speed in the Overclocking Database  when i put mine in



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

pt said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



    its okay its not the end of the world


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> 1243.51
> 
> specs in list and sig.



*automated robot voice*
"screeshot please"


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

last page, pls


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey pt, I just noticed that my AMD score (#34) is wrong. It should be 1555.33 I know I'm only hurting myself, but I figured I'd better point it out before someone makes a fuss about it. lol I figured it out when I was editing the wiki. Check there for the screen.


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Hey pt, I just noticed that my AMD score (#34) is wrong. It should be 1555.33 I know I'm only hurting myself, but I figured I'd better point it out before someone makes a fuss about it. lol I figured it out when I was editing the wiki. Check there for the screen.



my bad 
thanks for adding it to the wiki


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2007)

pt said:


> my bad
> thanks for adding it to the wiki


No prob. A little tip: you should make the link to the wiki bigger. More people might notice and add their scores.


----------



## pt (Jan 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No prob. A little tip: you should make the link to the wiki bigger. More people might notice and add their scores.



i think it's ok now


----------



## Wile E (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks good to me. Thanx for all the work, btw pt.


----------



## insect111 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello,

Here is my SciMark result:


----------



## ace80 (Jan 23, 2007)

New high for me, just gotta work on the ram timings a little, wish i could afford some better stuff


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

ace80 said:


> New high for me, just gotta work on the ram timings a little, wish i could afford some better stuff



   now i know i got to put my P4 cant let you beat me but atleast i didnt have to change my CPU


----------



## ace80 (Jan 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> now i know i got to put my P4 cant let you beat me but atleast i didnt have to change my CPU



I know but that p4 550 sucked big time, 3.9Ghz max 
This 631 can do 5Ghz on air(chilled), although still trying a few things to fully stabilize it though.
Its not really a fair contest now though, me changing cpu and you getting that nice new ram, that's the next on my shopping list when i can afford it.

Oh and another few points gained


----------



## insect111 (Jan 28, 2007)

ace80 said:


> I know but that p4 550 sucked big time, 3.9Ghz max
> This 631 can do 5Ghz on air(chilled), although still trying a few things to fully stabilize it though.
> Its not really a fair contest now though, me changing cpu and you getting that nice new ram, that's the next on my shopping list when i can afford it.
> 
> Oh and another few points gained



@pt --> no updates for ScienceMark yet?


----------



## pt (Jan 28, 2007)

tough week, lots of works, i will do as soon as i can :sad:


----------



## Canuto (Jan 28, 2007)

Can anyone do me a favor and post me a e6300 run at stock speeds?
Just want to some how much they score


----------



## DOM (Jan 31, 2007)

Canuto said:


> Can anyone do me a favor and post me a e6300 run at stock speeds?
> Just want to some how much they score



I can run mine at E6300 speeds but what about the ram stock or 800??


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Feb 1, 2007)

Heres my first attempt.  I may see if I can get past 3.6 ghz later and try again.


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2007)

busy week
update when i can, update this takes about 15/30min.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2007)

1504.98


----------



## pt (Feb 4, 2007)

last page, pls


----------



## Boneface (Feb 5, 2007)

Heres my new score at just under 4 ghz


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's my new score also!

From 78th to 19th...

Cant grumble I suppose


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Heres my new score at just under 4 ghz



Your temps are interesting, my cpu0 is always higher than cpu1, yours is the other way round!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea why I never seem to get past Molecular dynamic test.
Its not that the OC isn't stable because it is , as I've tried it at stock speed and it always just gets stuck. I can run all the other benches succesfully individually too, except molecular dynamics


----------



## ace80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Argh! 1 and a bit points off 1500, new high tho


----------



## pt (Feb 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Does anyone have any idea why I never seem to get past Molecular dynamic test.
> Its not that the OC isn't stable because it is , as I've tried it at stock speed and it always just gets stuck. I can run all the other benches succesfully individually too, except molecular dynamics



could be 'cause it's a pentium M


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for having the sheer perseverance it takes to keep this list of results updated pt...



* MAN! I'll say this again as I have in this thread before: It took less than 1 yr. worth of time for me to 'fall out of' the "TOP 10", into what corresponds as a midrange system here, on the CPU/Memory level @ least!

(Astounding!)

APK

P.S.=> Now that it's REALLY COLD outside? Heh, I ought to run this test again, after opening the Window here & letting in -15 (below 0 fahrenheit that is) in, & then running the test... SUPERCOOLED! I bet I could 'bat off' a higher score, lol... BUT, I have issues w/ the heating bill, because "National Grid" is taking a piece of my behind, as is, & I can't afford to keep tossing them $210++ every month, & this test alone would probably run that up another $50 doing that! apk


----------



## pt (Feb 9, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> Thanks for having the sheer perseverance it takes to keep this list of results updated pt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks APK

it costs 50$ just to run this test a couple times????


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 9, 2007)

pt said:


> thanks APK
> 
> it costs 50$ just to run this test a couple times????



I was exaggerating, somewhat only though: A couple years back, this area transitioned from a power provider known as "Niagara Mohawk" & now, is owned & operating by a company out of the U.K. called "National Grid" (the USA is selling out, lol)...

They literally, DOUBLED our power rates, no lie.

So, that said?

I am guessing it would cost me to open up the Window in the room my PC is in, let it take in a room full's worth of subzero temps, take the time to run the tests, & then to reheat the room again!

(See, we are getting POUNDED w/ snow & superlow temps this past month up here in Central NY State (10 ft. of snow the past week, kid you not), so bad it killed the thermocouple in the furnace here a few days back & cost me $100 to replace it, & I could have done it myself, but am not a HVAC expert, if I KNEW what the problem was).

I have noticed that for EVERY degree I run the furnace above the month before? I end up paying about $1-$2 more per degree, per day between billing cycles... 

So, to 'play this game' & pull that off (using severely low outside temps to make a higher test score, because it did work for me before, but not near as low of temps (nighttime summer ones iirc, last time I did it & it DID work)) might very well cost me near to that mark!

I have to watch my monies... I wish I didn't have to, but, I do. Everytime I don't? Something like that furnace part breaking happens, or my car has problems (last car I had hit me hard to repair it earlier this year in fact) & I do NOT like 'getting caught w/ my pants down' so to speak.

Who does? Gotta have that "rainy day" cash, stashed! So far, I have been lucky on THAT account...

APK

P.S.=> Still, even IF I ran this test in those temps? I am guessing I would not get that huge of an increase... about the ONLY thing that might help me, is better RAM for this machine, but this stuff "does the job" - what this test tells me really, is that my system is no longer 'state of the art' top-notch stuff, etc. or near to it, & that right now, INTEL cpu's rule! For now, that is... can't wait to see K10 from AMD vs. CoreDuo though! apk


----------



## Wile E (Feb 10, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> I was exaggerating, somewhat only though: A couple years back, this area transitioned from a power provider known as "Niagara Mohawk" & now, is owned & operating by a company out of the U.K. called "National Grid" (the USA is selling out, lol)...
> 
> They literally, DOUBLED our power rates, no lie.
> 
> ...


In regards to your idea of letting in cold air, why not just shut off the vent in the room and close the door, without opening the window. You wouldn't reach sub zero temps, but it more than likely drop the temp a good amount. Just don't reheat the room until the weather breaks. Break out the flannels and blankets to do your computing in the meantime. It's what I do. lol Just tossing out an idea, in case you're feeling the itch to play around with your hardware.


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> In regards to your idea of letting in cold air, why not just shut off the vent in the room and close the door, without opening the window. You wouldn't reach sub zero temps, but it more than likely drop the temp a good amount. Just don't reheat the room until the weather breaks. Break out the flannels and blankets to do your computing in the meantime. It's what I do. lol Just tossing out an idea, in case you're feeling the itch to play around with your hardware.



on air cooling, there is a *huge* difference in benchable scores between running tests in a 10C ambient room and a 1C ambient room.

similarly, there is the same difference between testing in 14C versus 5C ambients. 

literally, on air cooling, every single degree you can shave off of ambients, all the way well into the sub -10C ambient temps, majorly impacts your max overclocks and benchmark stability. 

i've tested it quite extensively; at first, i would just open my window until i got near 10C ambient in my room ... ran some decent scores ... but it wasn't until i moved my rig out into constant 1C ambients, on the back porch, that i began to get 4.3ghz+ benchable stability. 

...

to ALECstar ... just do 'guerilla' runs outside on the porch; 1 hour max benchathons; you'll get crazy scores setting up outside with your current outside ambients.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 10, 2007)

I  figured id at least post this not to bad..






[/IMG]


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

Not bad at all, im gunning for 3.5Ghz on tuesday when my new geil ram gets here


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Testing a 4000+ in my board fast chip*

It boot without resetting my bios when I removed my Opty 185 for testing. Here is how good it was on it's first test wow!!! beat my old Opty 175.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 10, 2007)

firts and second try's, first is stock speed on c2d e6400 second is overlcoked c2d e6400 @3.3ghz.

system specs on c2d system

C2D e6400 @ 3.3ghz
OCZ Platnuim 2x512 @815mhz
Hitachia 160gb sata deskstar
EVGA 7300 gs 
windows xp


----------



## trt740 (Feb 10, 2007)

*here was my cpu setting*


----------



## Keiki (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, here's the results of my science mark score using my good old P4 3.0Ghz O'ced to 3.6Ghz.

Also, the specs of my comp.

I still got some life in this old thing


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2007)

Keiki said:


> Hey everyone, here's the results of my science mark score using my good old P4 3.0Ghz O'ced to 3.6Ghz.
> 
> Also, the specs of my comp.
> 
> I still got some life in this old thing



you got a very low memory score try running 1:1  2.5-3-2-7 1T  2.7v


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Feb 13, 2007)

Woo finally got 3.6!


----------



## Keiki (Feb 14, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you got a very low memory score try running 1:1  2.5-3-2-7 1T  2.7v



Well for some reason I can't time my ram to certain timings, I don't know why. When I tried 2.5-3-2-7 2.85V , I got errors in memory for windows.

So I tried 2-3-3-6 2.85V and it worked, but once again, the system was unstable. I ran science mark and i got an amazing 1 point increase! 

So I think 2-4-4-8 is the most stable ram timing for my comp at 3.6Ghz. Hey, but that's not that terrible, this system is like 2-3 years old!


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Doesn't look like it's using more than 2 cores? Seems to fit in the dual core results with same Mhz (3312 Mhz).


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 17, 2007)

*hey, heres mine*

just ran it, this is a screenshot of mine:







=)


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2007)

there is my score, not to good i don't think.

Is it about right for my setup?


----------



## SilentAces (Feb 17, 2007)

i'm not looken to club up, just thought this was worth posting.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> there is my score, not to good i don't think.
> 
> Is it about right for my setup?



my celeron D on that mobo with DDR266 managed a higher score but then again it was running @4ghz or so and my stock pentium D 930 topped that aswell basically its running a little low (about 100pts) did you have something else running?


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2007)

cdawall said:


> my celeron D on that mobo with DDR266 managed a higher score but then again it was running @4ghz or so and my stock pentium D 930 topped that aswell basically its running a little low (about 100pts) did you have something else running?



 thats around what I get with my stock P4 2.8GHz and PC24300 ram in my dell


----------



## Keiki (Feb 17, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> there is my score, not to good i don't think.
> 
> Is it about right for my setup?



Hmmm.... that isn't a very good score, but is your ram value ram and your hard drives generic ide drives? Because from what I can see, what may be the reason would be in those two areas.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2007)

what was your ram running @ for that test? my ddr2100 gets way over that




here was the speed i ran @





this actually beats the AMD in my sig in the 1st and last tests  <-just noticed that now


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 17, 2007)

I was surfing the web when it was running. thats it!


----------



## Wile E (Feb 18, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> I was surfing the web when it was running. thats it!


You shouldn't have anything else open at all when you are running benchmarks.


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 18, 2007)

hi guys, its long time ago, when i was benching science mark 2.0  hmz now i have better ram and CPU with higher multiplier, so lets start benching again ! 

sorry for my bad English !


----------



## DOM (Feb 18, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> hi guys, it long time ago, when i was benching science mark 2.0  hmz now i have better ram and CPU with higher multiplier, so lets start benching again !



so what did you get ??

im not untill I get my Water Cooling and see if I can get more OC out of it


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 18, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so what did you get ??
> 
> im not untill I get my Water Cooling and see if I can get more OC out of it



he he, now ia have this config:

*Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 Cooled By TT BT *
Giga-Byte GA-965P-DS3
Sapphire ATI Radeon X850XT 256Mb DDR3
*2x512Mb DDR2 OCZ Platinum Edition PC2 6400*
WD 250GB 16Mb Sata II
*FSP Epsilon 700W *


----------



## DOM (Feb 18, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> he he, now ia have this config:
> 
> *Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 Cooled By TT BT *
> Giga-Byte GA-965P-DS3
> ...



So what kind of OC have you gotten ?


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 18, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> So what kind of OC have you gotten ?



my CPU goes easly 3,6Ghz and higher ! I cant run  test because my HDD is in waranty ! When i get it back then i start oc, and of course bench Science mark 2.0


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 19, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> my CPU goes easly 3,6Ghz and higher ! I cant run  test because my HDD is in waranty ! When i get it back then i start oc, and of course bench Science mark 2.0



don't even think about getting the #2 spot.

 (kidding)

glad to see another 6400 guy out there! i love mine. was thinking of upgrading but decided to keep it for at least another year.

sadly enough, here in houston, texas ... the benchmarking is all but over for me until next winter.

latvia should be colder for a while yet so get some good benchmarking in while you can!


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 19, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> don't even think about getting the #2 spot.
> 
> (kidding)
> 
> ...



oh no, in Latvia is only -1 @ night :shadedshu  Hmzz i think i bench my VGA under water + Volt mod in next week ! i Maybe i will get near world record


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm ok well after i reformat my comp i'll run it again


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 19, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> oh no, in Latvia is only -1 @ night :shadedshu  Hmzz i think i bench my VGA under water + Volt mod in next week ! i Maybe i will get near world record



do it!

my roommates thought i was losing my mind when i set my computer up on the back porch. they looked at me like i was insane and i just said, "don't even ask."

 

they wouldn't understand; they're not into computers much.

anyway.

i just bought a 120 dollar sanyo mini refridgerator for my bedroom. for beer and what not. but i'm already finding myself thinking of ways to hack it into some sort of cooling setup for summer.


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 19, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> do it!
> 
> my roommates thought i was losing my mind when i set my computer up on the back porch. they looked at me like i was insane and i just said, "don't even ask."
> 
> ...



mua ha ha ha,  my parents too doesn't understand what is Overclocking !   I explain but ............. :shadedshu  

So today is no sign from waranty  


Sorry for my bad English !


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 20, 2007)

ok, today was a good day, i got back my HDD from Waranty   

So now i instal OS and other things, and after that i play some games to relax  Tomorow i will bench some tests and of course Science mark 2.0 ! 

*Sorry for my bad English !*


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 20, 2007)

ok this is my score at this moment:


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 21, 2007)

eh somebody please update score list with my result  :shadedshu


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 21, 2007)

patience patience patience...........


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 21, 2007)

Add it to the wiki, its been 3 weeks since it was last updated! I think PT should pass the batton


----------



## pt (Feb 21, 2007)

was updating last night and the pc crashed, all the work gonne away, have to update all over again    
will do after lunch


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 21, 2007)

pt said:


> was updating last night and the pc crashed, all the work gonne away, have to update all over again
> will do after lunch



ok !


----------



## pt (Feb 21, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> ok !



doing it right now, was busy in the afternoon


----------



## pt (Feb 21, 2007)

check last page pls


----------



## pt (Feb 21, 2007)

damn this sucker getting big


----------



## JC316 (Feb 21, 2007)

1357. Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2.75GHZ


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2007)

Last one ,  no more cold days for benching


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 23, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Last one ,  no more cold days for benching



HEH, in Latvia, is -14°C  But im too lazy to put my PC on Window :shadedshu


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 23, 2007)

Heh a little bit higher result:


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 23, 2007)

pt said:


> damn this sucker getting big



It is... still using my 'format' eh? Hey, if it works, it works...



* ONCE MORE, thanks for maintaining the list pt... I have fallen, FINALLY about a year later now, out of the midrange system area nowadays for CPU/Memory testing!

(Thank God for my vidcard, because that keeps my rig a GOOD gamer still, & for my disks... unmatched on our HDTach test here we did!)

APK

P.S.=> Hey, on the BELARC test - did you implement any special tweaks for your score of 4.338? I am curious on that account: "PM" me, if/when you get a chance on that note, & NO hurry! apk


----------



## pt (Feb 23, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> It is... still using my 'format' eh? Hey, if it works, it works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will probabily take out the numbers and just put the 10th, 20th, 30th, is the part that takes most time


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 23, 2007)

PT update list please with my new score !  

Hmz in my town at this moment have -20°C, its time to OC


----------



## pt (Feb 23, 2007)

HeUeR said:


> PT update list please with my new score !
> 
> Hmz in my town at this moment have -20°C, its time to OC



go overclock then i will update, i'm a bit busy, getting ready for a long night playing battlefield 2


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 23, 2007)

pt said:


> go overclock then i will update, i'm a bit busy, getting ready for a long night playing battlefield 2



eh BF 2 is boring, real man play Battlefield 2142   So tonight il play BF 2142, and tomorow OC !


----------



## DOM (Feb 24, 2007)

Theres one thing I been noticing that AMD's would be the same as C2D's if they could OC more cuz I ran mine at 3GHz and I got 1764.42 just beating the highest AMD cuz are new ones going to have faster speeds or just a whole new make over with fast speeds ? but in the last test the C2D's get a much higher score but it didnt really make to much of a diff.


----------



## pt (Feb 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Theres one thing I been noticing that AMD's would be the same as C2D's if they could OC more cuz I ran mine at 3GHz and I got 1764.42 just beating the highest AMD cuz are new ones going to have faster speeds or just a whole new make over with fast speeds ? but in the last test the C2D's get a much higher score but it didnt really make to much of a diff.



not exactly, a c2d at 2600mhz wipe of mine at 2800mhz


----------



## IluvIntel (Feb 24, 2007)

In the memory test of ScienceMark, an o/c amd will beat a conroe.


----------



## DOM (Feb 24, 2007)

pt said:


> not exactly, a c2d at 2600mhz wipe of mine at 2800mhz



well i was looking at the ones with 3+GHz cuz what do you get with 2.8GHz


----------



## pt (Feb 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well i was looking at the ones with 3+GHz cuz what do you get with 2.8GHz



see list
almost 1500


----------



## DOM (Feb 24, 2007)

pt said:


> see list
> almost 1500



was it with that mem speed you have in your specs do you still got the screeni


----------



## pt (Feb 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> was it with that mem speed you have in your specs do you still got the screeni



nop, was some crazy thing at 1100 4-4-4-12


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey pt, noticed an error. I should be at 43 with 1555.33 and Wolverine should be at 44 with 1553.53


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Bossweed16pipes (Feb 25, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2007)

*My new chip Opty 170 sold the rest best score so far*











oced almost 1.1ghz wow!!!! for an amd thats bang for the buck on air


----------



## trt740 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Wow this chip might beat my opty 185 for 1/3 the price*






still testing wow!!!!!


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2007)

pt said:


> nop, was some crazy thing at 1100 4-4-4-12



ive had mine at 1195MHz at 4-4-4-8 2.4V on my last test


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2007)

and you 2 wonder why your ram dies?


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> and you 2 wonder why your ram dies?



  well it miss up when I had it with my P4   and it was at 2.45v but newegg sent me new ones nextday


----------



## disarmedmeteor (Feb 25, 2007)

okay, i know this is a bit late for this thread, but here is my science mark 2.0 score:


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

disarmedmeteor said:


> okay, i know this is a bit late for this thread, but here is my science mark 2.0 score:



its never too late, you should get a new mobo asap though to get the best out your cpu


----------



## pt (Feb 25, 2007)

i will update later


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> ive had mine at 1195MHz at 4-4-4-8 2.4V on my last test



hell. i ran my 2nd place score at 7-7-7-32 ... at around 200mhz ...

then again, it *is* mushkin.

 

(JK!)


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 25, 2007)

on a more serious note...

i'm totally bummed that i can't run benchies again until next winter!

TX blows out the arse when it comes to air cooling; by this time next year, i'll have a CPU upgrade i'm sure, so should be interesting next winter.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 25, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> on a more serious note...
> 
> i'm totally bummed that i can't run benchies again until next winter!
> 
> TX blows out the arse when it comes to air cooling; by this time next year, i'll have a CPU upgrade i'm sure, so should be interesting next winter.



I bet your rig is happy benching is over for a while, shes earnt her rest!


----------



## DOM (Feb 25, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> on a more serious note...
> 
> i'm totally bummed that i can't run benchies again until next winter!
> 
> TX blows out the arse when it comes to air cooling; by this time next year, i'll have a CPU upgrade i'm sure, so should be interesting next winter.



yep it sucks 

 the other day I had my window open and the comp was next to it, and I have it on the box untill I get my WCooling

 cuz I painted the case and dont want to put it in and take it out okay im lazy 

so when I went in to the room where its in I was like  I never looked outside when I heard the wind and most of you heard about the damn duststorms well it was covered in dirt everything  

well everythings good right now   but the vacuum didnt make it  but my babe still okay


----------



## pt (Feb 25, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> on a more serious note...
> 
> i'm totally bummed that i can't run benchies again until next winter!
> 
> TX blows out the arse when it comes to air cooling; by this time next year, i'll have a CPU upgrade i'm sure, so should be interesting next winter.



another??
why don't go watercooling?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone own Mushkin Redline DDR 500 and if so what do you think of it for o/cing a 939 rig.


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 26, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I bet your rig is happy benching is over for a while, shes earnt her rest!



you have a point; seeing as how i like to keep my CPU's for a couple years minimum ... a break here and there is welcome.

just clocked down to stock speeds because i'm going out of town and will be leaving the machine powered on while i'm away ... 

the temp change is funny as hell ... 

normally, my 24/7 3.6ghz idle temp is around 40C or so, with 24C ambients; at the stock speeds, it's now idling around 30C ... 

...

see you guys in a few days; going to austin for most of this week.

(not that those of you in latvia would know what austin is ... but ... just saying and all)


----------



## s1rrah (Feb 26, 2007)

pt said:


> another??
> why don't go watercooling?



yeah, i usually get a new CPU every two years or so ...

if i like a particular CPU enough, i'll keep it for a side project/rig ... but being into video work, i'm generally anxiously awaiting the new CPU's because each couple of years generally shaves about 7 seconds off my render times. 

working with full frame PAL/NTSC video, with projects over 1.5 hours or so ... will *make* you upgrade your CPU every year or so. we have a long way to go yet, when it comes to broadcast quality render times!

anyway, ... regarding water cooling ... just not in to it. 

waiting for something else ... TEC's perfected, maybe ... just something besides having to run liquid in my box.

air coolers are just so fun!


----------



## disarmedmeteor (Feb 26, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> its never too late, you should get a new mobo asap though to get the best out your cpu



yeah, this mobo was a stopgap before i switch completely to ddr2 and a pcix dx 10 vid card, WOOT!! the pricing on the 8800gts now isn't bad at all


----------



## trt740 (Mar 3, 2007)

*New high for my Opty 170*

Here it is so far new Redline ram hammers.


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Mar 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Anyone own Mushkin Redline DDR 500 and if so what do you think of it for o/cing a 939 rig.


Wish I had some of those. From the oc results that you've posted they seem like great modules! I've got the older 2X1GB Redline PC4000 991492's with TT active fan hs. They are pretty nice and have given pretty good results. By the way very nice Benchmark scores trt740, I've got alot to learn from you.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 6, 2007)

There are a lot of powerful systems here.  You all can't be gaming and benchmarking 24/7.  Why don't you join the TPU Folding at Home team and cure cancer while you are at work or school?


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 6, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> There are a lot of powerful systems here.  You all can't be gaming and benchmarking 24/7.  Why don't you join the TPU Folding at Home team and cure cancer while you are at work or school?



Joined


----------



## s1rrah (Mar 7, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> There are a lot of powerful systems here.  You all can't be gaming and benchmarking 24/7.  Why don't you join the TPU Folding at Home team and cure cancer while you are at work or school?



i've thought about it but don't want my machine to run at full load temps 24/7 ...

probably wouldn't hurt anything but our air conditioning sucks and my room would turn into an oven.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> i've thought about it but don't want my machine to run at full load temps 24/7 ...
> 
> probably wouldn't hurt anything but our air conditioning sucks and my room would turn into an oven.



I just let it run when im asleep, only using 1 instance also, so it never pushs the cpu to its max, they recommend that you do it that way for the science and not for the scores!


----------



## infrared (Mar 15, 2007)

New score


----------



## pt (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm a bit busy lately
and updating this takes lot's of time
if anyone want to do it for me, go for it


----------



## infrared (Mar 15, 2007)

do you have a program or template or something?

I'd cover for ya, but moving down everyone on the list by 2 or 3 spaces would take too long!


----------



## pt (Mar 15, 2007)

infrared said:


> do you have a program or template or something?
> 
> I'd cover for ya, but moving down everyone on the list by 2 or 3 spaces would take too long!



nop
i just keep quoting my last one


----------



## new_rez (Mar 17, 2007)

It about time I posted my new PC's score. Thank god i've gotten rid of that p4!
Yay for my new rig!


----------



## new_rez (Mar 20, 2007)

Woop woop


----------



## s1rrah (Mar 20, 2007)

man ... sweet memories!

...

just revisiting this thread ... _the thread_ that kept me up for about 48 hours straight a couple months earlier this winter.

the _thread_ that kept me up sitting in my driveway at 4:45am; -1C ambients ... trying to milk every sciencemark drop out of my rather stressed E6400 CPU. 

so fun!

glad it's over!

...

anyway ... cheers to a great thread.  

it's quite warm here in houston, texas and so i won't be benching again anytime soon. 

to those with the available cooling, keep on clocking and benching!


----------



## infrared (Mar 20, 2007)

no way! warm weather isn't an excuse!!!

Put your puta in the freezer while you bench


----------



## s1rrah (Mar 20, 2007)

i _have _been coyly eyeballing the backside of a new sanyo mini fridge i bought recently 

think i could rip that out and make something out of it?

...






...

MUWAHAHA-HA-HA-HAHAHA!!-HA-HA-HAAAAA!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 20, 2007)

hey fellas are we still keeping track of bench marks on this page or is it just for over clocking and discussion . Was wondering and I mean no offense.


----------



## infrared (Mar 20, 2007)

PT (guy who keeps track of the scores) is currently busy, so they havn't been updated for a while. Myself or anyone else who would like to help will probably update them soon if they aren't done within the week.

Post your score!


----------



## pt (Mar 20, 2007)

infrared said:


> PT (guy who keeps track of the scores) is currently busy, so they havn't been updated for a while. Myself or anyone else who would like to help will probably update them soon if they aren't done within the week.
> 
> Post your score!



thanks
i will start updating when i have more type  
right now, my pc has gonne wack so i'm posting from a p4 with 512mb ram


----------



## s1rrah (Mar 21, 2007)

you know, another suggestion that might make keeping track of and updating scores a bit easier on all involved ...

most threads similar to this one do not float the score list around the overall thread, most keep the score list as post #1 and simply, over time, continuously update that first post, while the rest of the thread, score postings, discussions, etc. ... carry one as usual.

is there a way to edit the first post of this thread and make it the permanent placeholder post for the score listing? might make it easier to keep track of the scores as well as update the list. i find it sort of difficult at times to have to scroll through the posts to find the latest score list posting.

just an idea ...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2007)

New ram, new scores. I'm so ridiculously close to my goal of 1600, I wanna scream.

AM2 Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2820; 2x1GB G.Skill DDR2 800 @ 940MHz 4-4-3-5 2T

Score = 1599.64 (ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGG!)


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> New ram, new scores. I'm so ridiculously close to my goal of 1600, I wanna scream.
> 
> AM2 Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2820; 2x1GB G.Skill DDR2 800 @ 940MHz 4-4-3-5 2T
> 
> Score = 1599.64 (ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGG!)



loosen up the mem tim and oc it more try 4-4-4-12 you'll get there with more MHz   thats how I got back in the top 10


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> loosen up the mem tim and oc it more try 4-4-4-12 you'll get there with more MHz   thats how I got back in the top 10


I wish I could Dom, but that's the limit of my board. My only other option is to run off of the 800MHz ram strap (using 667 strap now), but that would put my ram at 1128MHz. It won't do 1128 on 2.15v, trust me, I've tried. lol.


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I wish I could Dom, but that's the limit of my board. My only other option is to run off of the 800MHz ram strap (using 667 strap now), but that would put my ram at 1128MHz. It won't do 1128 on 2.15v, trust me, I've tried. lol.



  what about 5-5-5-15 tim have you tryed that with 1128MHz I bet you have 

what about more oc on the cpu or is it a now go to ?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 24, 2007)

Booo this benchmark doesnt multithread, got an X2 and score only went up ~60 points.


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Booo this benchmark doesnt multithread, got an X2 and score only went up ~60 points.



yes it does, just on some of the test


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what about 5-5-5-15 tim have you tryed that with 1128MHz I bet you have
> 
> what about more oc on the cpu or is it a now go to ?


Yep, tried it. lol. And I'm at my HT limit too.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 31, 2007)

*1614.91 with Opteron 170 @ 3033.6 MHz*

Score = 1614.91

Opteron 170 @ 3033; 2x1GB Kingston HyperX DDR400 @ 505 MHz 2.5-3-2-5 1T


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 31, 2007)

*1112.21 with Athlon XP-M 2600+*

Score = 1112.21

My old Athlon XP Mobile 2600+ (IQYHA Stepping) at 2714 MHz  217 FSB x 12.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2007)

lol that XP almost out scored my a64  it needs better rm though it got a bad score there


----------



## trt740 (Apr 1, 2007)

*New brisbane 3600 clocked at 2.8ghz with DDR2 800*

Matches my old 4000+ and exceeds my old Opteron 175. I will hit 3.0ghz or higher new ram on the way.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 2, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol that XP almost out scored my a64  it needs better rm though it got a bad score there



Yeah, that RAM was only stable to about 233 and the MB (A7N8X-E Deluxe) was only good to around 218FSB and that's with modded bios with the romsips from a DFI board.  I actually upgraded from that setup directly to this opteron because the PSU power connector fused itself to the MB header.  The 5V drew so much current for the CPU that the connector pins heated up and melted the plastic a little.  I could have prob. gone further with it if I had an Abit NF-S capable of feeding more than 1.85V to the processor and some better RAM.  I was water cooling with a triple 120mm fan radiator (temps got to at most 42C) and had sanded down the NB so that it was flat and not concave (like all nForce2 chips) with an old 1700+ heatsink modded to fit the MB.  Additionally I had heatsinks attached on all the hot chips on that board (there was an article where they had a thermal image of one of the A7N8X boards so I found the corresponding chips on my board and epoxied heatsinks on them with Artic Silver epoxy.  That comp. was a fun project, pretty loud and fussy though.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Alright this is a little better 2.830ghz 9.5x 298 930mghz overclocked*

1525


----------



## mandelore (Apr 6, 2007)

lol, i quitsome tests part way thru, and i got a buggered score hehehe


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2007)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Yeah, that RAM was only stable to about 233 and the MB (A7N8X-E Deluxe) was only good to around 218FSB and that's with modded bios with the romsips from a DFI board.  I actually upgraded from that setup directly to this opteron because the PSU power connector fused itself to the MB header.  The 5V drew so much current for the CPU that the connector pins heated up and melted the plastic a little.  I could have prob. gone further with it if I had an Abit NF-S capable of feeding more than 1.85V to the processor and some better RAM.  I was water cooling with a triple 120mm fan radiator (temps got to at most 42C) and had sanded down the NB so that it was flat and not concave (like all nForce2 chips) with an old 1700+ heatsink modded to fit the MB.  Additionally I had heatsinks attached on all the hot chips on that board (there was an article where they had a thermal image of one of the A7N8X boards so I found the corresponding chips on my board and epoxied heatsinks on them with Artic Silver epoxy.  That comp. was a fun project, pretty loud and fussy though.



ha think 233 is bad my initial setup had DDR266 but then again i somehow managed to pull DDR400 with it


----------



## MrMR2 (Apr 14, 2007)

*P5WD2 Premium Intel D 945 @ 4.19*

This is my score, I did not disable all services as suggested. Maybe I will at some point and then run the benchmark and post the results.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2007)

pt get to work!!!! We need an update.


----------



## d44ve (Apr 17, 2007)

OK... here is my first benchmark. 

I still need to do a lot of tweaking to the setup. I am still in the process of building it.


1863.92


----------



## pt (Apr 17, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> pt get to work!!!! We need an update.



i overslept, late for school


----------



## infrared (Apr 17, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK... here is my first benchmark.
> 
> I still need to do a lot of tweaking to the setup. I am still in the process of building it.
> 
> ...



Looks like there's a lot more to be got from your memory, but that's still one hellova score!


----------



## d44ve (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, I just ordered OCZ PC8500, we will see what happens after that =)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2007)

Memory is a big key to this test BTW


----------



## trt740 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow!!! this thread seems dead no updates


----------



## s1rrah (Apr 24, 2007)

d44ve said:


> OK... here is my first benchmark.
> 
> I still need to do a lot of tweaking to the setup. I am still in the process of building it.
> 
> ...



little tip that the current #1 spot holder clued us in on is that if you lower your multiplier you'll get a much better score at the same overall CPU overclock.

i think his name was dominick32 or something ...

anyway, he didn't knock my lowly 6400 off the #1 spot until he started experimenting with lowered multipliers. was sort of interesting. he has a 6700 on phase, or did, and he still couldn't get a better score than my 6400 on air ... *until* he lowered his multiplier and found that the test is majorily FSB dependent.

anyway ... just some tips for your 6600 ... don't know if it will be the same as the 6700 or not but you could play around with it.


----------



## pt (Apr 24, 2007)

i thought infrared was the updater now, i will do some tomorrow


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey does anyone have a AM2 6000+  if so over clock it and post it's score so we can see how it does compared to other am2 chips and the core 2 chips. Fx62 or 5600+, 5400+ , 5200+, 4800+ {Brisbane} would also help


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

*New chip 6000+ prime stable so far at 3.4ghz and tweaking*

My first attempt at this test my ram is only at DDR 900 44412t2 so I will tweak it somemore. Not a core duo but not too bad. If I  can get my ram over a 1000 mghz or overclock to 3.5 stable I could hit 1900+. I can boot at 3.6ghz but my motherboard doesn't support over 1.6v and I need 1.625v to run stable at 2.5ghz. if someone had water and say a DFI 590 you could easily hit 3.6ghz with this chip and well over 1900+ in this test.


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

*well I was right Wow!!! this is a good a AM2 chip at 1930 is very respectable*

This is alot better  I believe this to be prime stable. These are good chips for a 4 year old design. I think it can go higher.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 4, 2007)

Ε6600 @ 3915mhz


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

*here is a little faster at 3.510 ghz ram still not at full potential 1939*

The post above me is unreal has to be on water and almost walks on water!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (May 4, 2007)

18.) jjnissanpatfan = 1917.45 (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)


19.) HeUeR = 1911.73 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3520mhz)


20.) jjnissanpatfan = 1904.96 (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)


21.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66 (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)
Hmmmm


----------



## giorgos th. (May 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> The post above me is unreal has to be on water and almost walks on water!!!!!


and what do you mean by that??


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

I believe what I ment was  called a compliment, very good overclock fantastic etc... Wow!!! are we touch this morning. Referring to Jesus, the chip almost walks on water it's so good got it.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 4, 2007)

ah ok..sorry i didn`t understand.compliment welcome


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

Don't get me wrong  I like the core 2 duo  but i really hate Intel as a company


----------



## trt740 (May 4, 2007)

*New best with ram tweaked 1992 3.515ghz*

Well maybe I will get 2000 after all


----------



## Crisao23 (May 5, 2007)

Vista Ultimate x64

Opteron 165 @ 3Ghz/ RAM 273Mhz

.rst file: http://www.furk.net/Dual_Core_AMD_Opteron_tm_Processor_165_5-5-2007_17141.rst.html





Is the first test optimized for x64 ???

Why it's so high ?

Sciencemark running at realtime priority, no desktop composition.


----------



## SilentAces (May 6, 2007)




----------



## theonetruewill (May 6, 2007)

Crisao23 said:


> Vista Ultimate x64
> 
> Opteron 165 @ 3Ghz/ RAM 273Mhz
> 
> ...



Bloody hell!   My conclusion is that it must be!!!


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

guys not to be dumb but how do I enlarge his benchmark I cannot read it. The picture is tiny and I cannot figure out how to make it viewable.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

does anyone update this thread


----------



## Crisao23 (May 6, 2007)

Are you talking about my benchmark trt740 ?

Click on the image, it's a thumbnail imageshack link.

Here is the direct link:


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

That score is a fluke, Crisao23. Try running it again. Don't move the mouse or click anything while it is running. If you keep getting fluke scores, you're overclock may not be 100% stable.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

I know but when I click on it its tiny and won't enlarge. I see it now holy hell what made that happen. Did you run that in vista? what did you change gee!!!! my god. My mouth is hanging open.


----------



## Crisao23 (May 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That score is a fluke, Crisao23. Try running it again. Don't move the mouse or click anything while it is running. If you keep getting fluke scores, you're overclock may not be 100% stable.



I think so, but I can pass OCCT for more than 12h on Vista Ultimate x64.

BTW, Sciencemark project is gone ? No updates ?


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

I think pt is being lazy. lol Somebody may have to take over updating the scores.


----------



## pt (May 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I think pt is being lazy. lol Somebody may have to take over updating the scores.



i already asked for somebody to update them  
i was doing it in this weekend, but i was out of town (and putter,... and net... )


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2007)

pt said:


> i already asked for somebody to update them
> i was doing it in this weekend, but i was out of town (and putter,... and net... )


It's ok pt. I was just harassing you. lol


----------



## DOM (May 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It's ok pt. I was just harassing you. lol



It hasn't been done since 02-21-2007, 02:31 PM


----------



## DaEnigma (May 7, 2007)

*How is this score??*

E6600@3.733ghz


I think I can go higher I am still using 1.46250 vcore and 2.200 vddr...

The problem is I do not know how far the memory can go at the 1T command rate.


----------



## Greek (May 7, 2007)

that says 2.7 ghz not 3.7?????


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2007)

the multi is droping to 6 because of the C1E function.
according to the fsb normally it is 8.


----------



## pt (May 7, 2007)

busy week
pls someone update this


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2007)

cool,looks like i'm still in the top ten.

looks like your getting close infrared


----------



## infrared (May 7, 2007)

Nah, I'm dropping out of the competition for a while. This is the second P5W DH i've crippled by pushing the fsb and vMCH too high trying to beat you 

TBH i'm quite happy with my e6400 @ 3.35ghz for 24/7 use, so it might be a while until i decide to upgrade the cpu. I certainly don't have enough money atm anyway.


----------



## s1rrah (May 8, 2007)

*++ not for updating of list ++*

...

was just playing around with my 24/7 settings and got this with my 6400 at 3.75ghz or so:

...










...

as i said, don't worry about adding this to anything because my winter-time score is much better ... but thought it might be of use for comparison sake ...


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

Now thats an impressive clock.


----------



## s1rrah (May 8, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Now thats an impressive clock.



that same E6400 at 4.2ghz or so is what got me the 2nd place spot; course, that was in winter, with 0C ambients ...  

was just playing around last night; with a room ambient of 27C ... there's not much more i can do with my air cooler. i usually run it at 3.6ghz for regular day to day work/use ...


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2007)

God I love the Core 2 Duo design but can you imagine how fast it would be if they added an on board memory controller my god that would be unreal. I was gonna buy one but now that I have a 6000+ I happy it's not a Core 2 Duo but it's close and saved me from a rebuild. It would equal  your chip if they had  same exact ram etc ... if I  clocked my 6000 was at 3.4ghz and your e6400 was at 3.0 or 3.1 ghz. Maybe in some benches it could match it at 3.2 ghz. You would destroy mine at 3.7 let alone 4.2ghz. The thing I like about the 6000+ is I can run it at stock 3.0ghz and set a all mine fans on silent and match a e6600 at stock, plus I don't know jack about over clocking Intel and I hate the heat sink design. I do however love the Core 2 Duo it's fantastic and we can thank AMD for it's low price.


----------



## ace80 (May 10, 2007)

Still playing around


----------



## s1rrah (May 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Still playing around



right on!

I'm curious to see how much the extra cache on your 6420 will affect the score versus the regular 6400's ...

Great start for sure...


----------



## DOM (May 10, 2007)

s1rrah said:


> right on!
> 
> I'm curious to see how much the extra cache on your 6420 will affect the score versus the regular 6400's ...
> 
> Great start for sure...




I still beat him by very lil and he has a higher OC on CPU and MEM but the MEM TIM is whats killing him


----------



## s1rrah (May 10, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Still playing around



hey ace80 ...

post some temperature specs on your coolit eliminator ...

if possible, include overclock, roomambient and idle/load temps (orthos, prime95, etc.)

i've always been a bit curious about those units; they're neato.


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

this thread is truely dead no updates for 2 months wow!!!


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

goddamn
im going to update it know
pray for computer not to crash while i'm doing it


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************

*1.) dominick32 = 2386* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)


*2.) s1rrah = 2288.30 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)[/B]


*3.) giorgos th. = 2229.87* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3915mhz)


*4.) alpha0ne = 2223.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*5.) Boneface = 2196.50 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3991mhz)


*6.) DaEnigma = 2184.4 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3733mhz)


*7.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*8.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*9.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2157.40* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3824.5mhz)


*10.) ace80 = 2157.31* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3840mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) tigger69 = 2151.58* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*--.) Infrared = 2143.33* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*--.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*--.) HeavyH20 = 2122.43 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*--.) s1rrah = 2055.70 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1992.86* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3515.2mhz)


*--.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) new_rez = 1968.61* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500.2mhz)


*--.) Bonerheimer_c = 1961.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*20.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1943.1* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.)  SilentAces = 1935.52* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3600mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1917.45* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1904.96* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)


*--.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66* (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)


*--.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1886.45* Intel Core2Duo E6300@3360.2mhz)


*--.) d44ve = 1863.92* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*30.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*--.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*--.) bcracer220 = 1769.03* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3200mhz)


*--.) ixq = 1770.14* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)


*--.)  Jadawin = 1768.33* (Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3330mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1745.07* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)


*--.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*40.) freaksavior = 1708.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3300mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1702.77* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3000mhz)


*--.) speedycpu = 1702.46* (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )


*--.) trt740 = 1688.29* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+ (brisbanne)@3033.3mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1671.40* (AMD Opteron 170@3102.6mhz)


*--.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+@3193.0mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1662.43* (AMD opteron 185@3064mhz)


*--.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170@3097.3mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1638.38* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@2884mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*50.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1614.91* (Opteron 170@3033mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1599.64* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2824.9mhz)


*--.) _33 = 1584.73* (Opteron 165@2800mhz)


*--.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*--.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*--.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*--.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1524.68* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2830.07mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (AMD Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*60.) trt740 = 1505.86 *(AMD Athlon 4000+@3000mhz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1504.98 *(AMD Athlon 64 FX-57@3148mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1502.73 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1498.85* (Intel Pentium 4 631@5001.7mhz)


*--.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*--.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*--.) mikek75 = 1478.24* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*--.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*--.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*70.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2.6ghz)


*--.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*--.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@ 11x 257 = 2827.2mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)


*--.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*--.) Bossweed16pipes = 1422.78* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*--.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*80.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*--.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*--.) JC316 = 1357* (Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2.75GHZ)


*--.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*--.) MrMR2 = 1347.24*(Intel Pentium D915@4190mhz)


*--.) sno.lcn = 1342.76*(Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)


*--.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*--.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*90.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*--.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*--.) Wile E = 1251.20 *(Intel Mobile core 2 duo T7600@2330mhz)


*--.) KennyT772 = 1243.51* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2600mhz)


*--.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)


*--.) insect111 = 1232.80* (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)


*--.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*--.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*--.) pt = 1216.14* (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)


*--.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*100.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*---.) Alcpone = 1208.08* (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)


*---.) Polaris573 = 1182.10* (P4 prescott@3.989GHz)


*---.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*---.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*---.) Okt = 1134.24* (Intel E6300@1.8ghz)


*---.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*---.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*---.) cdawall = 1115.34 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2439mhz)


*---.) Beertintedgoggles = 1112.21* (Amd Athlon Athlon XP-M 2600+@2714mhz)


*110.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*---.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*---.) jiggamanjb = 1090.67 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2679mhz)


*---.) Demos_sav = 1074.06 *(Intel P4 519K@3.8ghz)


*---.) Keiki = 1071.43* (P4  Prescott 3ghz@3.6ghz)


*---.) disarmedmeteor = 1053.25* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@2000mhz)


*---.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2ghz)


*---.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*---.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*---.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD ATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*120.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*---.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*---.) Paradox = 958.22* (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)


*---.) new_rez = 952.59* (Pentium 4 2.8 northwood@ 3.1ghz)


*---.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


*---.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*---.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*---.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*---.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*130.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*---.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)


*---.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 414.86* (Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)

=================================================
*Post your scores on the wiki too:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/ScienceMark_2.0_Scores​*
Sciencemark was run on hundred and thirty twocomputers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*132*​


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> cool,looks like i'm still in the top ten.
> 
> looks like your getting close infrared



not anymore


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

Wow look at the 6000+ burn it beats 20 Core 2 Duo's some of the chips ahead of me need 200 mghz or more to beat me. So much for clock to clock the C2D beating a 6000+  atleast in this test. Say what you want but science mark 2.0 is a great test of real world peformance, and the 64 design still has some kick left. If nothing else it's a giant boost for anyone with AM2 wanting good performance and waiting for AM2 +.


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Wow look at the 6000+ burn it beats 20 Core 2 Duo's some of the chips ahead of me need 200 mghz or more to beat me. So much for clock to clock the C2D beating a 6000+  atleast in this test. Say what you want but science mark 2.0 is a great test of real world peformance, and the 64 design still has so kick left.



you're my overclock god      

your cpu is absolutrly amazing


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

Thx pt I think I can go over 2000, but my ram is holding me back. We should add cinebench a 64 bit benching tool to pit the AMD 64 against the Core 2 Duo in 64 bit environment.


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

start a thread with cinebench


----------



## trt740 (May 11, 2007)

Never mind the animation is total crap looks like my second grader drew it LOL.


----------



## DaEnigma (May 11, 2007)

Pushin the memory and CPU just a bit further... E6600@3758mhz


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for updating PT.

your 6000+ is smokin' trt740


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2007)

pt said:


> *UPDATED​*
> ***********************************************
> SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
> ***********************************************
> ...



Bump to the next page


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Bump to the next page



lol  
i'm waiting for your new sys benchs damulta


----------



## DaMulta (May 12, 2007)

Hey newegg cashed my check it will be here next week. And then all the fun benchmarks begin.


----------



## DOM (May 12, 2007)

@ PT   15.) s1rrah = 2055.70 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)


s1rrah said:


> *++ not for updating of list ++*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> @ PT   15.) s1rrah = 2055.70 (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)



i put it for someone to compare


----------



## DOM (May 12, 2007)

pt said:


> i put it for someone to compare


  Man I hope I can get more out of mine with my WCing, should get the last parts I need tomorrow   I hope I dont get any leaks so I can have my baby back its been like a month already 


got to stay in the top 10


----------



## DOM (May 12, 2007)

Is there any laptops on there ? cuz I get 9XX somthing with a this http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7671&d=1178582120
and it beat this  which got 8XX something 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7491&d=1177387963


----------



## s1rrah (May 12, 2007)

pt said:


> i put it for someone to compare



makes sense ... thanks.


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

@trt740

just go hwbot and bring a sh^t load of records  http://hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=CPU_978

no one there got a 6000+ to 3500mhz, you got a great chip trt


----------



## s1rrah (May 12, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Thx pt I think I can go over 2000, but my ram is holding me back. We should add cinebench a 64 bit benching tool to pit the AMD 64 against the Core 2 Duo in 64 bit environment.



I've got cinebench installed ... my scores were decent for a 32bit OS ... but others using XP 64 PWNED me.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 12, 2007)

aaaaa...i`m happy to see this thread reborn again..


----------



## pt (May 12, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> aaaaa...i`m happy to see this thread reborn again..



i finnaly got time (not really since i had 2 big works to give next week, but i found an hour to do it)


----------



## trt740 (May 13, 2007)

*here is my 6000+ at 3.340ghz for comparison*


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2007)

@trt740

Whats you mem running @ in that bench above


----------



## trt740 (May 13, 2007)

if I remember correctly it was at like DDR1000 but I will have to get back to you on that one. I reset it back to everyday 8 hour prime stable 3.435ghz don't need to go any higher for everyday use. This chip seems to get more stable everyday. I stand corrected DDR 1112 55515t2.


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2007)

trt740 said:


> if I remember correctly it was at like DDR1000 but I will have to get back to you on that one. I reset it back to everyday 8 hour prime stable 3.435ghz don't need to go any higher for everyday use. This chip seems to get more stable everyday. I stand corrected DDR 1112 55515t2.



Thats some good ram you have and cpu  

how much volts you pushing to the mem


----------



## trt740 (May 13, 2007)

2.3v which is about right for micron d 9's they are the lower end model but will take up to 2.4v. I don't want to push them and they are stable up to about ddr 1180 at 2.3v so why bother. If you look most micron d9 chips running 1066 to 1100 use from 2.0v to as high a 2.5. The reviews say this version is safe up to 2.45v. They are on sale at newegg for about 124.00.


----------



## trt740 (May 15, 2007)

Please add my 3600x2


----------



## pt (May 15, 2007)

added with some table modifications


----------



## rizzo (May 20, 2007)

Well if this is still being updated i think this puts me @ lucky 13.


----------



## DOM (May 20, 2007)

rizzo said:


> Well if this is still being updated i think this puts me @ lucky 13.



its no good, look at the 2nd test its off the chart which means its not stable of somethings off


----------



## pt (May 20, 2007)

@ rizzo
run the test again, your system should be scoring between 1800/1900
if you get the same results, ost your cpu-z screen of ram


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

Note one stick of my memory is fried(Waiting on a RMA request:shadedshu )....so singal channel.

First run


----------



## pt (May 20, 2007)

i will update with a better score


----------



## DaMulta (May 20, 2007)

A little bit better.

I wish I had dual channel memory right now.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 20, 2007)

Here are my results sorry had to take a pic because my screenshot key is dead.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

OK...something has gone a little weird, either God himself has helped a little on this benchmark, or I'm setting it up wrong (I have an inkling that its the latter). You'll see what I mean when you see my score.... What happened and how do I get a normal score?!?!


----------



## pt (May 21, 2007)

god and a bug
rerun, and all will be fine, if not, your cpu is too much overclocked (or ram)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

pt said:


> god and a bug
> rerun, and all will be fine, if not, your cpu is too much overclocked (or ram)



My Ram is underclocked (634 instead of 667) and my system has undergone orthos for about 5 hours. I'm still getting a huge(wrong) score for the Molecular dynamics every time I run it. Any suggestions?


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2007)

cpu clock is unstable same thing happened to APK when he was topped out


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> cpu clock is unstable same thing happened to APK when he was topped out



OK I'll keep checking stability.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

OK got it working. Seems I had to run it once without doing the full becnh and then it worked fine. I found it wasn't instability cos I clocked everything down to default and it still happened. Now it works...weird. 

1456.38


----------



## pt (May 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK got it working. Seems I had to run it once without doing the full becnh and then it worked fine. I found it wasn't instability cos I clocked everything down to default and it still happened. Now it works...weird.
> 
> 1456.38



much better 
i wil ladd it in a bit


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

pt said:


> much better
> i wil ladd it in a bit



woah woah, got another mate!  Thanks


----------



## rizzo (May 22, 2007)

pt said:


> @ rizzo
> run the test again, your system should be scoring between 1800/1900
> if you get the same results, ost your cpu-z screen of ram


You are correct. Dunno wtf happened. Heres revised screeny.

On a side note, i had a nice run going with oc to 3.4 and smoked my new tec cooler. I'll come back with a better one after i go kick someone at Fry's in the nuts.


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

Get to work PT


----------



## pt (May 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Get to work PT



yes master 


ps: i will update tomorrow, got c&c3 again


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)

Here is my score.


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

hahaha I beat you running single channel memory LOL


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> hahaha I beat you running single channel memory LOL



Whatta you mean?


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

I only have one stick of memory installed. You have twice the bandwith as me


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)




----------



## pt (May 22, 2007)

is running at 2.6ghz


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I only have one stick of memory installed. You have twice the bandwith as me



Man your voltage setting is low. I wish i could set it lower, but then it won't boot up.


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)

pt said:


> is running at 2.6ghz



Yeah and my memory isn't that far overclocked


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

true and that's reading it wrong it's 1.4 volts


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

And just think if I would of had dual channel during that test. But that will have to wait untill next week


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> true and that's reading it wrong it's 1.4 volts



Oh ok then. I set mine at 1.4 to. Both false readings.  CPU Z


----------



## technicks (May 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> And just think if I would of had dual channel during that test. But that will have to wait untill next week



Yeah man it really sucks your ram died.


----------



## DaMulta (May 22, 2007)

And my chipset is getting to hot to get to trt740 speeds......I have to order another chipset cooler for the Sb. I have one for the Nb.

Someone buy my old system so I can do that LOL.


----------



## frankenchrist (May 23, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres mine-



HTF do I beat your score when you have the pimping ride goin on!

You need to do some adjustments I know for a fact that your system will eat mine for breakfast.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2007)

My new ram Mushkin 8500 broke 5 minutes into my ownership of it the heatsinks are unreal . They are so cheaply made they desinigrated in my hand during installation. I cannot believe those were ever hand tested and Mushkin has always been a fantastic company but that stuff is straight crap. Hand tested my azz


----------



## DOM (May 23, 2007)

frankenchrist said:


> HTF do I beat your score when you have the pimping ride goin on!
> 
> You need to do some adjustments I know for a fact that your system will eat mine for breakfast.



   that was from his 70.) Tigger69 = 1448.51 (Pentium D 930 @ 4416.8mhz)

 that was from  07-31-2006, 07:58 AM


----------



## DaMulta (May 23, 2007)

trt740 said:


> My new ram Mushkin 8500 broke 5 minutes into my ownership of it the heatsinks are unreal . They are so cheaply made they desinigrated in my hand during installation. I cannot believe those were ever hand tested and Mushkin has always been a fantastic company but that stuff is straight crap. Hand tested my azz



I got 3 hous with gskill. btw 

After 4 1/2 hours of OCing on this X580 board I have conculded that I don't like it. It's ok for the normal user but when you are trying to push something it just doesnt go.

System temp 10c
Nb 20c
Sb 20c
CPU 18c/25c

I could only hit 2750 with this 3600+ every other user I know that has one is pushing 3 or more Ghz with a Nboard stable. Maybe it's just this board, because this is the only x580 board I have messed with.
-----
I rigged everything on a window A/C unit and set it to dehumidify for max cooling.


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

*New score with e6600*


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************

*1.) dominick32 = 2386* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)


*2.) s1rrah = 2288.30 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)[/B]


*3.) giorgos th. = 2229.87* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3915mhz)


*4.) alpha0ne = 2223.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*5.) Boneface = 2196.50 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3991mhz)


*6.) DaEnigma = 2184.4 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3733mhz)


*7.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*8.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*9.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2157.40* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3824.5mhz)


*10.) ace80 = 2157.31* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3840mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) tigger69 = 2151.58* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*--.) Infrared = 2143.33* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*--.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*--.) HeavyH20 = 2122.43 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*--.) s1rrah = 2055.70 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 2009.27 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3703mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1992.86* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3515.2mhz)


*--.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) new_rez = 1968.61* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500.2mhz)


*20.) Bonerheimer_c = 1961.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1943.1* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.)  SilentAces = 1935.52* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3600mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1917.45* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1904.96* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)


*--.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66* (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)


*--.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1886.45* Intel Core2Duo E6300@3360.2mhz)


*30.) d44ve = 1863.92* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) rizzo = 1849.66* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3325mhz)


*--.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*--.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*--.) bcracer220 = 1769.03* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3200mhz)


*--.) ixq = 1770.14* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)


*--.)  Jadawin = 1768.33* (Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3330mhz)


*40.) HeUeR = 1745.07* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)


*--.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*--.) freaksavior = 1708.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3300mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1702.77* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3000mhz)


*--.) speedycpu = 1702.46* (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )


*--.) trt740 = 1688.29* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+ (brisbanne)@3033.3mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1671.40* (AMD Opteron 170@3102.6mhz)


*--.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+@3193.0mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1662.43* (AMD opteron 185@3064mhz)


*--.) cadaceva = 1648.73* (AMD Opteron 170@3097.3mhz)


*50.) Judas = 1638.38* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@2884mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*--.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1614.91* (Opteron 170@3033mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1599.64* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2824.9mhz)


*--.) _33 = 1584.73* (Opteron 165@2800mhz)


*--.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*--.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*--.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*--.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*60.) trt740 = 1524.68* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2830.07mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (AMD Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1505.86 *(AMD Athlon 4000+@3000mhz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1504.98 *(AMD Athlon 64 FX-57@3148mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1502.73 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1498.85* (Intel Pentium 4 631@5001.7mhz)


*--.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*--.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*--.) mikek75 = 1478.24* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*70.) theonetruewill = 1475.28* (AMD 4600+ X2 2790MHz)


*--.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2790mhz)


*--.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*--.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2600mhz)


*--.) frankenchrist = 1453.62* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2712mhz)


*--.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*--.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@2827.2mhz)


*--.) technicks = 1432.44* (AMD A64x2 4000+ (brisbanne)@2600mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)


*--.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*80.) Bossweed16pipes = 1422.78* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*--.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*--.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*--.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*--.) JC316 = 1357* (Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2.75GHZ)


*--.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*--.) MrMR2 = 1347.24*(Intel Pentium D915@4190mhz)


*90.) sno.lcn = 1342.76*(Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)


*--.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*--.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*--.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*--.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*--.) Wile E = 1251.20 *(Intel Mobile core 2 duo T7600@2330mhz)


*--.) KennyT772 = 1243.51* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2600mhz)


*--.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)


*100.) insect111 = 1232.80* (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)


*--.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*--.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*--.) pt = 1216.14* (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)


*--.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*--.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1208.08* (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1182.10* (P4 prescott@3.989GHz)


*--.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*--.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*110.) Okt = 1134.24* (Intel E6300@1.8ghz)


*--.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*--.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*--.) cdawall = 1115.34 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2439mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1112.21* (Amd Athlon Athlon XP-M 2600+@2714mhz)


*--.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*--.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*--.) jiggamanjb = 1090.67 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2679mhz)


*--.) Demos_sav = 1074.06 *(Intel P4 519K@3.8ghz)


*--.) Keiki = 1071.43* (P4  Prescott 3ghz@3.6ghz)


*120.) disarmedmeteor = 1053.25* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@2000mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2ghz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD ATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*--.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*--.) Paradox = 958.22* (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)


*--.) new_rez = 952.59* (Pentium 4 2.8 northwood@ 3.1ghz)


*--.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


*130.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*--.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*--.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*--.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*--.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*---.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)


*---.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 414.86* (Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)

=================================================
*Post your scores on the wiki too:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/ScienceMark_2.0_Scores​*
Sciencemark was run on hundred and thirty six computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*136*​
New Rules:
when posting your score also put this, if you not, your score won't be added:
[*]*--.) Your name = your score* (*cpu+speed in mhz*)

the bold parts is what you have to change
ex:
[*]*--.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

when posting your score also put this, if you not, your score won't be added:
[*]*--.) Your name = your score* (*cpu+speed in mhz*)

the bold parts is what you have to change
ex:
[*]*--.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

DaMulta = 1510 (X2 3600+65mm 2762)

Pic on last page.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Sorry pt there's an error in my entry. You put # 70.) theonetruewill = 1475.28 (Opteron 165 2700mhz) I think it got doubled up with mikey's.

It should be *theonetruewill = 1475.28* (AMD 4600+ X2 2790MHz)

Thanks mate. Real good of you to keep posting the scores like this; it must take you forever!


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> DaMulta = 1510 (X2 3600+65mm 2762)
> 
> Pic on last page.



i will update yours when you have dual channel 
@onetru... etc
added


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Ahhh


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

PT you should make a new Sciencemark thread and post the scores on the front. Then have Zek merge the two threads together.


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> PT you should make a new Sciencemark thread and post the scores on the front. Then have Zek merge the two threads together.



not a bad idea


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

test
pls don't post


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

POST!!!


.


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> POST!!!
> 
> 
> .



lol
now you have to delete these 2 posts


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

No No you have to make a new thread PT.


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

test


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

OK this is my first run with the E6600, No memory tweaking as yet, I broke my Infinity in the process of changing CPU's  so am having to use the stock cooling so I have only taken her to just over 3.6Gig because of temps but I can do this on 1.45V, I actually booted stably to 3.8Gig(On 1.512V) but the temps were rocketing, maybe when I get another cooler 3.9Gig may not be out of the question!


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

why does my test take blummin ages....?

5 mins - wtf


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> why does my test take blummin ages....?
> 
> 5 mins - wtf



They take that long- or around that. What's the problem? It's just like if you were running 3DMark06 on my or your computer-> they're still going to take around the same time to complete.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

do i have to amend a setting of sumthing - coz it starts at a and goes all the way to z.

it takes a long time and one of them is greyed out it wont do them all.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> do i have to amend a setting of sumthing - coz it starts at a and goes all the way to z.
> 
> it takes a long time and one of them is greyed out it wont do them all.



I am confused as to what you're doing. Just go File>Run all benchmarks.


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

yep that's what you do


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

on the 1st page when tigger sayed 5min. he needed a new watch
it takes about 15/20min


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

pt said:


> on the 1st page when tigger sayed 5min. he needed a new watch
> it takes about 15/20min



lol thats more like it m8 - thanks, finally sum1 who can tell the time.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

pt said:


> on the 1st page when tigger sayed 5min. he needed a new watch
> it takes about 15/20min



Nope, takes about 10 for me.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

so tell me why there are about 40 chemical tests for each one then.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

sorry make that 61.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

9 mins 26 seconds....just timed it


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

please can someone join my ts server on 195.20.109.202:8767 and tell me what to do coz Im not getting it.........lol


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)




----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

then here


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)




----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Lovin' the dumbed down pics DaMulta!


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

think I've done it - is this any good????????


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Run it again. You had a glitch on the 2ed one.

It happens

open up CPU-Z next to when you take your screen shot.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

Can someone please link me to the version of ScienceMark that we're using? 

I tried googling and the version I downloaded ran a certain test 100 times over (trying to synthesize every element on the periodic table ). 

I want to see how good my new Brisbane system is .


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Can someone please link me to the version of ScienceMark that we're using?
> 
> I tried googling and the version I downloaded ran a certain test 100 times over (trying to synthesize every element on the periodic table ).
> 
> I want to see how good my new Brisbane system is .



thats exactly whats happening to me, theres 61 atoms and tests every bloo dy one.....


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Can someone please link me to the version of ScienceMark that we're using?
> 
> I tried googling and the version I downloaded ran a certain test 100 times over (trying to synthesize every element on the periodic table ).
> 
> I want to see how good my new Brisbane system is .


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/170/ScienceMark_2.0_FINAL_32_-_Bit_version_21032005.html


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

someone xfire me there file because this is going through all atoms not just some of them.

username - judas3


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

That's what it does........Do you need a video?


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

but it takes ages and I can bet money that I will get a good score. does yours go through all 61 atoms or just some of them.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> That's what it does........Do you need a video?



yeh send me a video.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

do you get the line graph while your doing the test?


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Yes it does all of that.

Just walk away from it for a bit or watch it.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Jeex! Just be patient and wait for your score.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Jeex! Just be patient and wait for your score.



its not that m8 - i had my tea and i still had 30 atoms left by the time I had finished.........lol.

got it right now and still got a crap score............


----------



## s1rrah (May 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yes it does all of that.
> 
> Just walk away from it for a bit or watch it.



Watch at your own risk; it could be damaging to your sanity if you let it go to far.

One cold morning in Houston comes to mind ... oh, about 3am or so, ambient air about -1c and it was windy.

I would boot and pray, <crash>, boot and pray ... <crash> ... finally got some scores, but man was it agonizing watching the test, just wondering if it would complete.

...






...

Those were the days!


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

New score with tighter timings of 3.3.3.10
*theonetruewill = 1498.12* (AMD 4600+ X2 2790MHz)
Lets see if I can break 1500 next time.


----------



## Judas (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> its not that m8 - i had my tea and i still had 30 atoms left by the time I had finished.........lol.
> 
> got it right now and still got a crap score............



Well not surprising if you have programs runing in the background


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

First try with my new toy....
E6700 @ 4080mhz / GSkill @ 408mhz - 4-3-3-3 / AW9D-MAX


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Nice job on the 3ed place


----------



## Tatty_One (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> its not that m8 - i had my tea and i still had 30 atoms left by the time I had finished.........lol.
> 
> got it right now and still got a crap score............



Thats cause yer CPU is only running at 2.4Gig!


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats cause yer CPU is only running at 2.4Gig!



YEH GOOD ISNT IT


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> got it right now and still got a crap score............


Yeah, do the bench at a higher clockspeed. Look at your specs; you should be smashing my score.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 27, 2007)

i have done and got the same, dont know why, could it be the ram set at 1:1.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

Bah, $350 down the drain....

I got a whopping 1304 on a Brisbane 4800 @2.5GHz, with 2GB of DDR2 800 (at DDR2 800) :shadedshu .


----------



## DaMulta (May 27, 2007)

Should of gotten DDR 1066.

But that's not a bad score zek.


----------



## trt740 (May 27, 2007)

*New score*


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

you have a 965 chipset mobo right?
put the multi back to 9x and try with your memory at 4:5.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Bah, $350 down the drain....
> 
> I got a whopping 1304 on a Brisbane 4800 @2.5GHz, with 2GB of DDR2 800 (at DDR2 800) :shadedshu .



What are the RAM timings? Can you tighten them? Thats how I improved my scores.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

Jeex trt! The scores you're getting now really show how good your 6000+ was! That X2 monster was competing with the best.


----------



## jpierce55 (May 27, 2007)

Compared to some of yours that should be better I am a bit surprised, ran it three times. Two times it showed my cpu speed at 2750+ instead of the 2674 I ran it with.

Thumb did not show I will try again?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 27, 2007)

jpierce55 said:


> Compared to some of yours that should be better I am a bit surprised, ran it three times. Two times it showed my cpu speed at 2750+ instead of the 2674 I ran it with.
> 
> Thumb did not show I will try again?



Your RAM pulled you through. My memory is my weakness. I've got measly PC5400 XMS2.
Is it just me or is that picture too small?


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> you have a 965 chipset mobo right?
> put the multi back to 9x and try with your memory at 4:5.



Cannot this board has trouble running my ram past ddr1000 used to do ddr 1180 On my amd 590 board.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Bah, $350 down the drain....
> 
> I got a whopping 1304 on a Brisbane 4800 @2.5GHz, with 2GB of DDR2 800 (at DDR2 800) :shadedshu .


So run your cpu up to 3Ghz. Should give you a ram speed around 857, which almost all sticks will handle.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 28, 2007)

I guess 2nd place during the summertime isn`t bad at all....


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2007)

how did you get so high of a memory score we have the same memory and If it tighten my ram to say 3336t2 I cannot get near that memory score.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 28, 2007)

1:1 works better on a 975 chipset than on a 965.
that`s why i told you about 4:5 for your mobo.
BTW it`s a bit low cause they`re only at 822mhz.
When i had the E6600 i managed to get 2600+ but i got BSOD..


----------



## s1rrah (May 28, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> I guess 2nd place during the summertime isn`t bad at all....



< even now, my cry might be be heard echoing through the old stone of Athens and the Parthanon itself >

NOOOOOOOOO-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O!!!!

...



Congrat's mang!


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2007)

Yes well I think the 965 board besides the Asus boards do have some trouble with higher FSB and getting ram to it's full potential. This DS3 is really great for 90.00 but is limited in what you can do with ram at the lower end like 3.4ghz I can get as high as say ddr1033 but then it falls off.


----------



## Judas (May 28, 2007)

Took my 5600+ out for a spin....

[img=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/1447/sm20am23205ghzscore5600mq5.th.png]


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Oh yes! Broken the 1500 barrier! New RAM timings of 3.3.3.9.
*theonetruewill = 1500.14* (AMD 4600+ X2 2790MHz) 
OK next target, 1510.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Damn! Nearly broke my target... New RAM timings of 4.4.4.10 @ 696Mhz instead of 3.3.3.10 @620Mhz
*theonetruewill = 1509.50* (AMD 4600+ X2 2790MHz)
The next target ist still 1510, but I hope to reach 1520.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

How many volts are you feeding your ram, theone?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> How many volts are you feeding your ram, theone?



2 volts. I daren't use anymore because my PSU is so crap - it ripples like crazy. OOooo I like being called "theone"


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

The psu is that bad? You can't squeeze 2.1 or 2.2 out of them?


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> The psu is that bad? You can't squeeze 2.1 or 2.2 out of them?



This PSU is so bad that if I put the cpu voltage at 1.475 it only goes to 1.440. If I put it up to 1.5 the thing fluctuates between 1.40 and 1.25. If I raise the RAM anymore the thing just randomly loses power. It's the only reason I can't get higher than 2.790 stable. I can boot at 3.1, but then power loss - no BSOD just a random damn power loss. It's stable for 17 hours with orthos atm (It's in my bedroom and kept me up most of the night ) and survive's any bench I throw at it, but occasionally I suddenly see the voltage drop in Everest  to about 1.20(every three days or so) and then the computer loses power. It has one 12v rail and that has 16amps on it. 16 my ass! more like 2.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2007)

Ouch! Time to start saving for a new one, I suppose. lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Ouch! Time to start saving for a new one, I suppose. lol



Oh Yeah! It is frankly shambolic at best. Never buy a PSU from EZcool. It just can't handle anything at all. Plus I think it damaged my video card. Damn that piece of junk. It's just I'm skint broke atm. I lent some freinds who needed it tonnes of cash, an now I've got none! How ironic. Hopefully though, when i get a Seasonic or something similar I'll be able to really improve my benches. Sciencemark 1600+, here I come!


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

i'm back, and this thread has skyrocketed again 
will update soon


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

e2160 at 3ghz  
needs a lot of testing and tweaking to do


----------



## JC316 (May 29, 2007)

1569.48 here. Oh PT, I am so close to your intel and at lower clock speeds too  .


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2007)

Hmmm, I think I forgot to run this on the new setup. I'll have to do it soon. And PT, get to tuning, because my Brisbane can almost achieve that at 3Ghz.


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2007)

Nm, found my screenshot. I just never posted it here.

*Wile E = 1606.10* (AMD X2 4000+ @ 2998Mhz)






I think I can squeeze more out of her, once it cools off in my room. Pretty sure there's a lot left in the ram.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

Yeah but PT's memory is only running at 600Mhz, memory plays such a big part in SM2.....PT, loosten those timings, add a little voltage and get the bandwidth up to around 1000Mhz then see the difference, bandwidth is the king of SM2.


----------



## pt (May 29, 2007)

i will try later tonight, bigger timmings and higher speeds instead of small timmings and low speeds


----------



## Judas (May 29, 2007)

Thats better, the other link takes too long


----------



## Judas (May 29, 2007)

And a new update ....


----------



## Tatty_One (May 29, 2007)

Nice score there Judas for the old AMD.....there's life in the old dogs yet!  Is there an updated list anywhere yet?


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Nice score there Judas for the old AMD.....there's life in the old dogs yet!  Is there an updated list anywhere yet?



i'm not a machine, you guys will have to wait until the weekend


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm not a machine, you guys will have to wait until the weekend



Nonsense!!! We demand updates! lol


----------



## pt (May 30, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Nonsense!!! We demand updates! lol




nacional strike today, i'm going ot take a few hours to reach the univ....
(transports mostly stopped)


----------



## trt740 (May 30, 2007)

Pt welcome to the darkside I like your chip but i've never seen one only read on them does it beat your old amd.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 3, 2007)

broke 1500 - come on........


----------



## pt (Jun 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Pt welcome to the darkside I like your chip but i've never seen one only read on them does it beat your old amd.



yep, not by much, but a bit, games are more fluid at higher detail and resolution
and being dual core is the best


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2007)

*first new score with my new board working on upping*

my fsb a bit with a 8 multiplier but not familar with this board yet.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 5, 2007)

Judas.....whats wrong with your conroe? Even at 2.6GHZ, I would think it to score higher than that, hell my X2 3600 at 2.85 outscores you.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2007)

*higher score at 3.9ghz*


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Almost 4 ghz but just short higher score*


----------



## Judas (Jun 5, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Judas.....whats wrong with your conroe? Even at 2.6GHZ, I would think it to score higher than that, hell my X2 3600 at 2.85 outscores you.



Hmmm i dont have a conroe


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 5, 2007)

i thinkk he means me m8 - I think the programme is for ram not cpu because even oc'ing it doesnt make any difference.

I score very high on all the other tests with the exception of this one.

I socre higher doing a mild oc and leaving the ratio as 2:3.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup, I am talking bout him, didn't know that there were two Judas's here lol.

You have 2GB of OZ DDR2 800, so I cant see how that would be holding you back. I am only running 1GB of Patriot 1066 ram, granted it's faster, but still.

Heck, I was making 1356 with suck ass kingston 667 ram.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Jun 5, 2007)

me neither m8 -i dont shut anything off though, dont know how and dont know what to turn off.


----------



## Judas (Jun 5, 2007)

I see you meant  JUDAS3  not Judas (being me)


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2007)

*I thinks thats all shes got 4.005ghz broke 4 ghz WOW!!!!*


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2007)

*New score 4.050ghz*


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 7, 2007)

my score


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 7, 2007)

Trt thats a damn nice score!  I could not wait for my friend to do my custom water set up so i have just ordered a freezer 7Pro as a stop gap, I need to get into those figures!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you my Master may the Darkside be with you . (atleast until Barcelona/AM2+ comes out). thats a damn good cooler the 7 is on par with a Infinity.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

*My old 6000+ verse new C2D same ram same clocks*

I thought this might be cool to see. This is  as close a comparison as you can get same ram clock (5 mghz difference) speed etc


----------



## pt (Jun 8, 2007)

nice
what about ram speed?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

Same ram speed pt. The AMD chip manages it better thats what keeps it in the game


----------



## pt (Jun 8, 2007)

then i must say:
WOW! 
lucky bastard whoever got it


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2007)

pt said:


> then i must say:
> WOW!
> lucky bastard whoever got it



what happend to the UPDATE


----------



## pt (Jun 8, 2007)

saturday afternoon only
doing a school work to deliver in 12 hours
*thinks: I NEED COFFEE!*


----------



## trt740 (Jun 8, 2007)

pt said:


> then i must say:
> WOW!
> lucky bastard whoever got it



I would agree thats really a good chip.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 8, 2007)

Here ya go


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 11, 2007)

hmm.. I'm gonna have to submit a new score when I tweaked this thing right up.. not bad atm, but also not as good as I want. Need a new cooler first.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm confident with a better chipset I can hover somewhere in the top 5, but until then I guess this will have to do


----------



## trt740 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm confident with a better chipset I can hover somewhere in the top 5, but until then I guess this will have to do




very good score for that chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Meh.. I'm just kinda miffed this 975 chipset karks it once DRAM frequencies exceed about 1026MHz. Tho, I guess it could be BIOS related. As the 1333 boot strap is pretty useless I might try the 1.3 BIOS instead of this 1.5. Just in case abit messed something up when they added the 1333 strap.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 12, 2007)

New score
*theonetruewill = 1517.41 (AMD 4600+ X2 2833MHz)*

Dammit my RAM is holding me back!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Meh.. I'm just kinda miffed this 975 chipset karks it once DRAM frequencies exceed about 1026MHz. Tho, I guess it could be BIOS related. As the 1333 boot strap is pretty useless I might try the 1.3 BIOS instead of this 1.5. Just in case abit messed something up when they added the 1333 strap.



try the 1.4.it was the best when i had my MAX.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Theres a 1.4 for the AW9D MAX? Where? its not on the abit site


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm confident with a better chipset I can hover somewhere in the top 5, but until then I guess this will have to do



Thats a nice score and good overclock.....You really on 1.5V to get to 3.6Gig?  We can have a little competition once I fit my cooling, have not been able to go past 3.7Gig on this crappy stock cooling as temps get seriously toasty but I can do that on 1.475 volts and 3.7Gig got me 2136 on SM2   Think I should get at least 3.9Gig out of her hopefully.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 13, 2007)

Yup. Cant go higher because stock cooling sucks. Orthos generally gets the cores to the toasty tunes of about 96c  If anyone has any ideas on adapting a Freezer 64 Pro AM2 to fit a 775 then I'll use that as a stopgap.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 14, 2007)

New score, 2031.48. Getting pretty crazy now.. I'd kill for this CPU to be able to handle PC2-8000 speeds with a 667 mem divider, but I dunno if I can get it there.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 14, 2007)

Scrap that last score, I beat it already.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok ths score took some effort.. an for now I'm out of combinations.


----------



## Judas (Jun 14, 2007)

A rather good score if i don't say so my self ,that puts you near the top


----------



## trt740 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok ths score took some effort.. an for now I'm out of combinations.



I'm amazed you got that chip to go so high I thought they were usually limited to the 3.3 to 3.4 range WOW!!! great job


----------



## pt (Jun 14, 2007)

at rate of univs work i have, i will be uplaoding by cristhmas....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got my Artic freezer Pro so I can start tweaking again soon and get this chip up near the 4Gig mark hopefully   having a few problems at the moment, temps are up so need to re-sit the cooler, thats a job for tomorrow night.

Got my Gainward Bliss 640MB 8800GTS birthday present also  and am busy tweaking that, have done a couple of minor "Tatty" mods so at the moment stock is 500/1600 with a shader of 1180 and I am on 700/2100 with shaders of 1590  temps are good, might have to do a couple of major "Tatty" mods!  Don't know if thats completely stable yet as proccie is running too hot until I resit her to risk any stress test.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 14, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok ths score took some effort.. an for now I'm out of combinations.



unfortunately the "changing the multi" combination wont work at the MAX....
are you running 1:1 divider?

**EDIT**
i found the 1.4 bios in my hdd.here you are M8.
http://files-upload.com/297118/AW9D_14.BIN.html


----------



## trt740 (Jun 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Just got my Artic freezer Pro so I can start tweaking again soon and get this chip up near the 4Gig mark hopefully   having a few problems at the moment, temps are up so need to re-sit the cooler, thats a job for tomorrow night.
> 
> Got my Gainward Bliss 640MB 8800GTS birthday present also  and am busy tweaking that, have done a couple of minor "Tatty" mods so at the moment stock is 500/1600 with a shader of 1180 and I am on 700/2100 with shaders of 1590  temps are good, might have to do a couple of major "Tatty" mods!  Don't know if thats completely stable yet as proccie is running too hot until I resit her to risk any stress test.




Happy B day Tatty Old DOG great card now post some benches. 


Hey Tatty 

I found a photo of your first ride as a corpral in the British Cavalry thought I would post it here in honor of your B Day an all.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Happy B day Tatty Old DOG great card now post some benches.
> 
> 
> Hey Tatty
> ...



Bah....didnt have tanks when I first joined....just Horses and my Birthday is next Thursday....just like opening the present beforehand!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah....didnt have tanks when I first joined


Damn those new-fangled iron horses!!! lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 15, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> unfortunately the "changing the multi" combination wont work at the MAX....
> are you running 1:1 divider?
> 
> **EDIT**
> ...



Ta  

Where exactly am I in the standings with that 2140 score? Cant say I've checked.. jus sorta turned into a raving lunatic.


----------



## pt (Jun 17, 2007)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************

*1.) dominick32 = 2386* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)


*2.) giorgos th. = 2289.37* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4110mhz)


*3.) s1rrah = 2288.30 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)[/B]


*4.) trt740 = 2262.21 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@4050mhz)


*5.) giorgos th. = 2229.87* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*6.) alpha0ne = 2223.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*7.) Boneface = 2196.50 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3991mhz)


*8.) DaEnigma = 2184.4 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3733mhz)


*9.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*10.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2157.40* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3824.5mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 2157.31* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3840mhz)


*--.) tigger69 = 2151.58* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*--.) Infrared = 2143.33* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3700mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 2140.40 *(Intel Core2Duo E4400@3780.1mhz)


*--.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*--.) HeavyH20 = 2122.43 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*--.) s1rrah = 2055.70 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 2036.17 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3644mhz)


*20.) trt740 = 1992.86* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3515.2mhz)


*--.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) new_rez = 1968.61* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500.2mhz)


*--.) Bonerheimer_c = 1961.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1943.1* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.)  SilentAces = 1935.52* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3600mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1917.45* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1904.96* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)


*30.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66* (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)


*--.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1886.45* Intel Core2Duo E6300@3360.2mhz)


*--.) d44ve = 1863.92* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) rizzo = 1849.66* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3325mhz)


*--.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*--.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1809.10* (Athlon64 X2 5600+ @3220.2mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*40.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*--.) bcracer220 = 1769.03* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3200mhz)


*--.) ixq = 1770.14* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)


*--.)  Jadawin = 1768.33* (Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3330mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1745.07* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)


*--.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*--.) freaksavior = 1708.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3300mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1702.77* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3000mhz)


*--.) speedycpu = 1702.46* (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )


*--.) trt740 = 1688.29* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+ (brisbanne)@3033.3mhz)


*50.) trt740 = 1671.40* (AMD Opteron 170@3102.6mhz)


*--.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+@3193.0mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1662.43* (AMD opteron 185@3064mhz)


*--.) cadaceva = 1654.02* (AMD Opteron 170@3059mhz)


*--.) Garb3 = 1648.73* (AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+@3097.3mhz)


*--.) pt = 1641.55* (Intel Core2Duo E2140@3000mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1638.38* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@2884mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*--.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1614.91* (Opteron 170@3033mhz)


*60.) Wile E = 1606.10* (AMD X2 4000+ @ 2998Mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1599.64* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2824.9mhz)


*--.) _33 = 1584.73* (Opteron 165@2800mhz)


*--.) JC316 = 1569.48* (AMD Athlon 64 x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2850mhz)


*--.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*--.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*--.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*--.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*--.) JUDAS3 = 1530.66* (Intel Core 2 duo E6600@2609.5mhz)


*--.) DaMulta = 1527.11* (X2 3600+65mm@2668mhz)


*70.) trt740 = 1524.68* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2830.07mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (AMD Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*--.)theonetruewill = 1509.50* (AMD 4600+ X2 2790MHz)


*--.) trt740 = 1505.86 *(AMD Athlon 4000+@3000mhz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1503 *(AMD Athlon 64 FX-57@3148mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1502.73 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1498.85* (Intel Pentium 4 631@5001.7mhz)


*--.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*--.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*80.) mikek75 = 1478.24* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*--.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2790mhz)


*--.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*--.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2600mhz)


*--.) frankenchrist = 1453.62* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2712mhz)


*--.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*--.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@2827.2mhz)


*--.) technicks = 1432.44* (AMD A64x2 4000+ (brisbanne)@2600mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)


*--.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*90.) Bossweed16pipes = 1422.78* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*--.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE


*--.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*--.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*--.) JC316 = 1357* (Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2.75GHZ)


*--.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*--.) MrMR2 = 1347.24*(Intel Pentium D915@4190mhz)


*100.) sno.lcn = 1342.76*(Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)


*--.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*--.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*--.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*--.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*--.) Wile E = 1251.20 *(Intel Mobile core 2 duo T7600@2330mhz)


*--.) KennyT772 = 1243.51* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2600mhz)


*--.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)


*110.) insect111 = 1232.80* (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)


*--.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*--.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*--.) pt = 1216.14* (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)


*--.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*--.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1208.08* (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)


*--.) pbmaster = 1206.85 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@2700mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1182.10* (P4 prescott@3.989GHz)


*--.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*120.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*--.) Okt = 1134.24* (Intel E6300@1.8ghz)


*--.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*--.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*--.) cdawall = 1115.34 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2439mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1112.21* (Amd Athlon Athlon XP-M 2600+@2714mhz)


*--.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*--.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9GHz)


*--.) jiggamanjb = 1090.67 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2679mhz)


*--.) Demos_sav = 1074.06 *(Intel P4 519K@3.8ghz)


*130.) Keiki = 1071.43* (P4  Prescott 3ghz@3.6ghz)


*--.) disarmedmeteor = 1053.25* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@2000mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2ghz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*--.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD ATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*--.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*--.) Paradox = 958.22* (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)


*--.) new_rez = 952.59* (Pentium 4 2.8 northwood@ 3.1ghz)


*140.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*--.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*--.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*--.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*--.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*--.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 414.86* (Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)

=================================================
*Post your scores on the wiki too:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/ScienceMark_2.0_Scores​*
Sciencemark was run on hundred and forthy seven computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*147*​


----------



## pt (Jun 17, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Ta
> 
> Where exactly am I in the standings with that 2140 score? Cant say I've checked.. jus sorta turned into a raving lunatic.



15th


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like I am going to have to do a 3.9Gig run now I have my cooler.


----------



## pt (Jun 17, 2007)

looks that way


----------



## Judas (Jun 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Looks like I am going to have to do a 3.9Gig run now I have my cooler.



Good luck mate


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 18, 2007)

Pentium D 820 @ 3850


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL at science mark


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2007)

Why is your HT multi only set to 1X, DaMulta? Put that thing at 3X.


----------



## pt (Jun 28, 2007)

bumpity, bum, bump, bump


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 29, 2007)

*theonetruewill = 1545.88 (AMD 4600+ X2 2906MHz)*


----------



## JC316 (Jul 2, 2007)

1607.11 (x2 3600@ 3.0ghz)


----------



## pt (Jul 11, 2007)

bump to best thread ever


----------



## infrared (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice cool night... new mobo... watercooling stuff freshly cleaned and reinstalled...

Well, it's been a long time since i've been able to compete in this thread! I've finally got something that will get me back into the top 10!

Benchmarking time! 

Well: here you have it!














EDIT: Thread stickied!


----------



## pt (Jul 12, 2007)

infrared said:


> Nice cool night... new mobo... watercooling stuff freshly cleaned and reinstalled...
> 
> Well, it's been a long time since i've been able to compete in this thread! I've finally got something that will get me back into the top 10!
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!! 
i'm readying my putter to receive watercooling
tomorrow is ench time again, i will prob go one pos. up or 2 (board limited)
the thread was unstickyed after i asked zek to make my 1st post on this thread (wich turn out unsucessfull ), he didn't say it (nor i) that it got unsticked, thanks for sticking it back


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2007)

New score for the new cpu.

*Wile E = 1825.48* (Athlon64 X2 6000+@3427)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2007)

There is more in there yet Wile....keep going!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> There is more in there yet Wile....keep going!


I'm tryin. lol. Just being a little lazy. I have some timings I probably could've tightened. I'm still nervous about doin 1.7v, tho.

Also debating nLite-ing the snot out of my XP disk, and doing an install on my second partition with it, to maximize bench numbers. But then I'll have to forgo a Vista install for DX10 goodies. I dunno.

Did pick up 2.5pts on HWbot last night. Got a 7th for my 3.5 clock. So tempting to crank the volts and try for a cpu-z screen. My board goes to 1.8V. lol.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 17, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'm tryin. lol. Just being a little lazy. I have some timings I probably could've tightened. I'm still nervous about doin 1.7v, tho.
> 
> Also debating nLite-ing the snot out of my XP disk, and doing an install on my second partition with it, to maximize bench numbers. But then I'll have to forgo a Vista install for DX10 goodies. I dunno.



I would stay as you are.....at the end of the day, benching is fun but practicalities should rule!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

got to love the semprons.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

*theonetruewill = 1572.63 (AMD 4600+ X2 2841MHz)* 
Don't worry I'm not cheating (higher score with lower oc) I just clocked my memory 60MHz higher I am determined to beat Damulta!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 30, 2007)

very nice score infrared.well done.

btw,is 96c a safe temp for a c2d?,the most i ever let mine get to was mid 60's.you reckon it will be ok to let it go higher? and what the vcore at that? what's the highest you've had the vcore to on your c2d?

sorry for all the questions,i mite try and tickle a bit more out of mine if i can.


----------



## infrared (Jul 30, 2007)

woah, 96c is a bit unsafe, the highest i've seen is C2Q's @ 90c.

Erm, I had the volts nailed at 1.7v for that attempt. I must have a really crap cpu because it won't go a single mhz higher. Load temps were 68c on both cores. I don't think the heatspreader is making good contact with the core though, because even at sane voltages the temps are pretty hot. Made my old prescott look good 

I'm going to have another go with the memory running 4:5. (Thank gorgeos) It definatly improves bandwidth and latencies on this board.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

Why is it that the Bank cycle times on other peoples RAM is so high? Should mine be- I presume not, but it's just that mine is so much lower?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Why is it that the Bank cycle times on other peoples RAM is so high? Should mine be- I presume not, but it's just that mine is so much lower?



Yours is only running just over 800Mhz tho, mine is set at 27 "auto" and thats at 1100Mhz, goes up to 35 at 1170Mhz.

Have not noticed anyone elses but maybe if you manually loosten them you will get some more speed!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yours is only running just over 800Mhz tho, mine is set at 27 "auto" and thats at 1100Mhz, goes up to 35 at 1170Mhz.
> 
> Have not noticed anyone elses but maybe if you manually loosten them you will get some more speed!



But if you look at DaMulta's memory bench you can see that I actually do better in it even though I'm running far slower memory. Perhaps the Bank Cycle time is quite important.


----------



## infrared (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm, for the extra 22 points it wasn't really worth the effort =/

EDIT: Yes it was! I moved up a place to 5th! w00t


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh c'mon! An extra 22 points and I could beat DaMulta!


----------



## infrared (Jul 31, 2007)

Go beat him!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 31, 2007)

I am doing my best. My Mobo is my bottleneck and going faster than my current speed is near-on impossible. But I will prevail!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2007)

If you ever want to sell your mobo theonetruewill PM me i may want it.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Oh c'mon! An extra 22 points and I could beat DaMulta!


Did you try running your ram at a higher speed with loosened timings?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> If you ever want to sell your mobo theonetruewill PM me i may want it.


You're in the US aren't you? I'm in London But, lol- I actually DO want to sell it! I think I want to go 590i on this 4600's ass.



Wile E said:


> Did you try running your ram at a higher speed with loosened timings?


I'm going to pwn DaMulta tonight! I'm determined- cheap crappy RAM shall win it for me!


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You're in the US aren't you? I'm in London But, lol- I actually DO want to sell it! I think I want to go 590i on this 4600's ass.
> 
> 
> I'm going to pwn DaMulta tonight! I'm determined- cheap crappy RAM shall win it for me!



ya i am in the US for the price to get it shipped and what you would want for it i would just get a new one.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow my last post was with my old 840 pentium d? I better post a recent one


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2007)

nice score 

What was it with the Pentium D?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

*theonetruewill = 1595.23 (AMD 4600+ X2 2841MHz)*  (4.4.4.12-15)
Oh yeah- Cheap crappy RAM FTW! I beat DaMulta, yay. Now what's my next target---> I reckon the 1600 barrier.

EDIT: For information's sake; I don't think the RAM will clock any higher at all. I think the motherboard just won't support it. I feel the Chips have more to give but the motherboard just keeps resetting itself every time they go above DDR2800 speeds. Oh well though- not bad for cheap-as-chips XMS2 PC2 5400.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ya i am in the US for the price to get it shipped and what you would want for it i would just get a new one.



Exactly- shame


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

infrared said:


> nice score
> 
> What was it with the Pentium D?



Thanks you have a very nice score nice oc I think I need 1066 Mhz ram I just spent a bundle on a Tec and 2 Raptor 150's so maybe in a few weeks 

Ha Ha my 840 was 1123 which put me @ #83 on the list but that was along time ago in a land far away


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

Im running Sci-mark 2 right now, for the first time ever 
Is it supposed to take long? Its been going for a while.
The primordia test is taking ages (going through a heap of different atoms or something).


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Im running Sci-mark 2 right now, for the first time ever
> Is it supposed to take long? Its been going for a while.
> The primordia test is taking ages (going through a heap of different atoms or something).



12-15mins approx


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 12-15mins approx



 Its still going, I started the test MORE than an hour ago .


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Its still going, I started the test MORE than an hour ago .



You got the Beta didn't you!


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You got the Beta didn't you!



yep...  might as well let it finish
will my result be valid at least?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> yep...  might as well let it finish
> will my result be valid at least?



If it's taken that long it won't finish. Time to dl the proper one and run that.


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Its still going, I started the test MORE than an hour ago .



errr
you downclocked your cpu to 5mhz?
or using a beta like the... (get a shorter name ) ...will said?


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

pt said:


> or using a beta like the... (get a shorter name ) ...will said?



You can call me, "THE ONE"


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You can call me, "THE ONE"



nop
no way


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

Dammit, the test finished but didnt give me any scores


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

Could be better


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You can call me, "THE ONE"



Lol.....as in ONE out of TEN??


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol.....as in ONE out of TEN??



B*stard! - Also ex_reven, why don't you run your memory at faster speeds. Loosen the timings and up the speeds a bit. Your Core 2 doesn't need low timings, it prefers higher speeds.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> B*stard! - Also ex_reven, why don't you run your memory at faster speeds. Loosen the timings and up the speeds a bit. Your Core 2 doesn't need low timings, it prefers higher speeds.



Im aware of that. 
Im running the memory at stock atm.
Before I had it going at 3ghz with the memory at 1100mhz 5-5-5-13

But before when I overclocked to that, orthos tested stable, and then a few months later I got instabilities. Im working on some important stuff atm that needs memory availability instead of memory speed, and I dont want the work to become corrupted from an unstable overclock.

I can work on it in a week or so . Ive never ever touched voltages before, which was probably the problem with my old OC.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 1, 2007)

Well not awesome but it will do.


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

i'm wondering why no one complains about it not being updated


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

pt said:


> i'm wondering why no one complains about it not being updated



Because we are all now used to your inefficiency?


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Because we are all now used to your inefficiency?



thanks, i will update it next year or so


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

pt said:


> thanks, i will update it next year or so



Naaa please dont change...we like U as U are.....2010 will be fine


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaa please dont change...we like U as U are.....2010 will be fine



what if it was in 2020?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

pt said:


> what if it was in 2020?



I prob wont be alive then


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I prob wont be alive then



hum
by then, someone prob has invented some cryogenic chamber, i will put yourself in one


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe you should make a new thread 

I hate it when the OP on competitions like this doesnt login regularly, seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't wanna push it too hard just yet, but things are lookin good so far!


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 2, 2007)

455 FSB


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

meh, that's nothin.  I've had the board to 550mhz just to see what it's capable of, i think gorgeos said he got his to 570mhz fsb


----------



## pt (Aug 2, 2007)

last page pls


----------



## pt (Aug 2, 2007)

2020 reached early...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 2, 2007)

very nice infrared...are you using a 4:5 mem divider?


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 2, 2007)

Guys IMHO we should have different boards for different Operating Systems since VISTA obviously takes far more resources that XP.


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> very nice infrared...are you using a 4:5 mem divider?



Yep, thanks for that tip!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 2, 2007)

if you configure the P35 correctly you`ll have this:




aaaaaaand with under 4ghz you have this.... just a quick one..


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, i've managed 11000mb/s so far, that's a awesome score though! I'll see how far i can push tonight


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 2, 2007)

watch out for the strap..P35 goes to 1333 after 500mhz fsb...


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2007)

It appears a e6850 and a e6700 are matched well I wonder what my new 680I A1 board will do with a e6700. I had a e6850 for 293.00 but sold it for 316.98 and then bought a e6700 235.00 I wonder what difference I would have seen. It appears not much.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> if you configure the P35 correctly you`ll have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great score


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2007)

infrared said:


> I don't wanna push it too hard just yet, but things are lookin good so far!




that is really good aswell.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 2, 2007)

trt740 said:


> It appears a e6850 and a e6700 are matched well I wonder what my new 680I A1 board will do with a e6700. I had a e6850 for 293.00 but sold it for 316.98 and then bought a e6700 235.00 I wonder what difference I would have seen. It appears not much.



6850 is much much better o/cker from the 6700..and especially mine....
its an 628A and one of the hottest cpus i`ve ever had..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2007)

is yours a B0 revision stepping chip this one is. It supposed to be the same stepping as a x6800


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 2, 2007)

all C2Ds are B2 stepping....except the new ones 6x50 which are G0s.
the Fpo/batch serial is what you care for....


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> all C2Ds are B2 stepping....except the new ones 6x50 which are G0s.
> the Fpo/batch serial is what you care for....



Many 6300's, 6400's 4300's and 4400's are Lxx stepping also, which is inferior to B2 which is why I binned my E4300 quick!


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> watch out for the strap..P35 goes to 1333 after 500mhz fsb...



Even when you set the strap in the bios to 266mhz? I suppose the way round this would be to boot @ 499mhz and increase within windows with setfsb?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> all C2Ds are B2 stepping....except the new ones 6x50 which are G0s.
> the Fpo/batch serial is what you care for....



No thats not true some of the core 2 duo's had a different B0 revision  stepping


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No thats not true some of the core 2 duo's had a different b1 stepping



see post 2681 above  most 6300's and 6400's are coming out now with L......poor!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Many 6300's, 6400's 4300's and 4400's are Lxx stepping also, which is inferior to B2 which is why I binned my E4300 quick!



the B2 stepping is a totally different thing from the batch number..
all of them are B2s,but depending of the batch they clock good or bad..
what is the batch of your 6700?



trt740 said:


> No thats not true some of the core 2 duo's had a different b1 stepping


first pieces out..engineering samples..not for retail.



infrared said:


> Even when you set the strap in the bios to 266mhz? I suppose the way round this would be to boot @ 499mhz and increase within windows with setfsb?


you wont do much with 266 set.it`s pretty tight and you wont go high on clocks,memory etc etc..
boot with 499 and play with setfsb from then and on..


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the B2 stepping is a totally different thing from the batch number..
> all of them are B2s,but depending of the batch they clock good or bad..
> what is the batch of your 6700?
> 
> ...



they were B0 revision


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the B2 stepping is a totally different thing from the batch number..
> all of them are B2s,but depending of the batch they clock good or bad..
> what is the batch of your 6700?
> 
> ...


----------



## infrared (Aug 2, 2007)

GRRR, if i use the 9x multiplier i'm not getting the best out of the ram, and if i use the 8x multiplier i'm not maxing out the cpu... Why can't i have 8.5x


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 2, 2007)

infrared said:


> GRRR, if i use the 9x multiplier i'm not getting the best out of the ram, and if i use the 8x multiplier i'm not maxing out the cpu... Why can't i have 8.5x



Holy sh*t infrared! Nice score You're going to beat dominick32 soon. What's your SuperPi1M?


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2007)

12.125s 

BRB, gonna see if i can beat dominick.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2007)

infrared said:


> 12.125s
> 
> BRB, gonna see if i can beat dominick.



Sleep!!!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the B2 stepping is a totally different thing from the batch number..
> all of them are B2s,but depending of the batch they clock good or bad..
> what is the batch of your 6700?
> 
> ...



here is the batch number from the box  FPO/BATCH NUMBER L651B708 
                                                     PRODUCT CODE BX80557E6700SL9ZF
                                                     MM 887656
                                                     PACKED DATE 4/17/07


----------



## pt (Aug 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

One of the new machines I have been playing with...
http://img.techpowerup.org/070812/scimark473.jpg
*1280x1024* Figured I wouldn't just drop it in the forum.
1522.89 E6420 @ 2.68

Lol my PcProbe says my chip is 135c.... 

Now I wonder what I would score if I actually closed down some programs... I had sound stuff, anti virus, pc probe, noads, tc monitor and ati tool.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2007)

My E6850 arrives tomorrow.....£125 in the UK!!!  Bargain   Gonna assault the benches again....woot!


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2007)

only 3 pts......
Without any tweaking...


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2007)

and finally......we`ve got a new No1..........
same freq as before.Multi X9.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome!   What voltage did you need for that speed?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanx Tatty.i gave 1.6875V in bios so i had ~1.66V clear during load.
next goal,tweaking up a bit and reaching 2400...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> Thanx Tatty.i gave 1.6875V in bios so i had ~1.66V clear during load.
> next goal,tweaking up a bit and reaching 2400...



FFS....1.6875V....damn, my board will only go to 1.6V and I wouldnt wanna put more than that thru even just for benching on air in winter!....what speed was it at?  Cause the CPU-Z is showing thats speedstepped.


----------



## DOM (Aug 13, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> FFS....1.6875V....damn, my board will only go to 1.6V and I wouldnt wanna put more than that thru even just for benching on air in winter!....what speed was it at?  Cause the CPU-Z is showing thats speedstepped.



464.5 X 9 = 4180.5 GHz


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2007)

Maths was never my strong point thanks


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> FFS....1.6875V....damn, my board will only go to 1.6V and I wouldnt wanna put more than that thru even just for benching on air in winter!....what speed was it at?  Cause the CPU-Z is showing thats speedstepped.



with water it`s ok for a few minutes of stressing...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> with water it`s ok for a few minutes of stressing...



yeah thought you were on water!  otherwise thats scary


----------



## Judas (Aug 13, 2007)

Water cooling kit on the way ,  then ill see wot this 6000+ can do  .... if anything


----------



## DOM (Aug 13, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> with water it`s ok for a few minutes of stressing...



what kind of thems are you getting idle and load ? cuz is it stable at that speed or just for testing

oh yeah did'nt you get a higher oc with your 6700 4.3GHz ??


----------



## pt (Aug 13, 2007)

last page pls


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what kind of thems are you getting idle and load ? cuz is it stable at that speed or just for testing
> 
> oh yeah did'nt you get a higher oc with your 6700 4.3GHz ??



i didnt check temps...but i`m ok...
the 6700 went 4300 with an SS.
the 6850 went 4324 just with water...
i`ve got 3 places at the top10........


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

Bump for rocking thread
Since DaMulta's got an FX-62 I think I'm pretty much screwed on trying to beat his next offering


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2007)

Asus P5W DH Deluxe on the way
i'm aiming for 3.6


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

pt said:


> Asus P5W DH Deluxe on the way
> i'm aiming for 3.6



Isn't that 975x chipset? You sure it's going to clock that high- why don't you get a P5B/K deluxe?


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Isn't that 975x chipset? You sure it's going to clock that high- why don't you get a P5B/K deluxe?



'cause i can get one for 90€
and can't get a p5b, only a p5k vanilla for the same price, wich i doubt is better, and i'm not into vmods
ifi can get to 445fsb (wich the board will do easily) it will sufice me


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2007)

OK, just for PT, I have only run this at 4Gig, memory was at stock 800mhz!!!!!!! will se what se will do sometime at 4.1Gig on 1170mhz...no tweaking...will post another when I have got to grips with this chip, have had her to 4.1Gig (see superPI) and I think she may well go a bit further, but just to get one on the board for now:


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

pt said:


> 'cause i can get one for 90€
> and can't get a p5b, only a p5k vanilla for the same price, wich i doubt is better, and i'm not into vmods
> ifi can get to 445fsb (wich the board will do easily) it will sufice me



Fair enough then. Let's see what you can squeeze out of it


----------



## pt (Aug 19, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, just for PT, I have only run this at 4Gig, memory was at stock 800mhz!!!!!!! will se what se will do sometime at 4.1Gig on 1170mhz...no tweaking...will post another when I have got to grips with this chip, have had her to 4.1Gig (see superPI) and I think she may well go a bit further, but just to get one on the board for now:



i will just add the best you got
so i don't have to redo 30 times


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 22, 2007)

*did my oldschool p4 3.0*

gonna try bumping up to 250fsb. i'll post those scores if it works.

i really need to upgrade to c2d, or a quad. that will have to wait until winter tho, no $$$ atm

had to crop screenshot, but unaltered otherwise.


----------



## pt (Aug 23, 2007)

i think i reached this poor chip max 





356fsb (board can do more) - ASUS P5W DH DELUXE
1.5vcore
mems aren't the ones to blame


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 23, 2007)

can you get the RAM running @ 800Mhz? Screw timings, put them a 6.6.6.18 if you have to.


----------



## pt (Aug 23, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> can you get the RAM running @ 800Mhz? Screw timings, put them a 6.6.6.18 if you have to.



i will try but i doubt, they didn't worked at 800 with my od board


----------



## Xtant25 (Aug 23, 2007)

E2160 @ 3456mhz....Not bad for a $95 CPU


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 23, 2007)

pt said:


> i will try but i doubt, they didn't worked at 800 with my od board



Can't you get them faster at all? It will help tonnes in SCMK2. My Memory score jumped about 300 points when I upped to 808 from 678.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> gonna try bumping up to 250fsb. i'll post those scores if it works.
> 
> i really need to upgrade to c2d, or a quad. that will have to wait until winter tho, no $$$ atm
> 
> had to crop screenshot, but unaltered otherwise.



almost tops my A64 @2.44ghz


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 23, 2007)

got 1135 @250fsb, but forgot to take a screenshot. can redo it and get a screenie if needed


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 24, 2007)

rangerone766 said:


> got 1135 @250fsb, but forgot to take a screenshot. can redo it and get a screenie if needed



Just for the legitimacy of the scoreboard's sake, please do


----------



## BigJunit (Aug 24, 2007)

Heres is my latest score.

AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+ @ 3120


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 24, 2007)

*remembered screenie*

p4 3.0E @ 3.75 250fsb


----------



## rangerone766 (Aug 25, 2007)

*2.8c@3.644*

just got this m0 stepping off a friend, 260fsb at stock voltage still finding max.
will update as i go


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm officially out of the competition until i have some money to buy a new psu.

This one's given up.. the cpu rail's failing when i try going over 1.55v on the cpu. =/


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> I'm officially out of the competition until i have some money to buy a new psu.
> 
> This one's given up.. the cpu rail's failing when i try going over 1.55v on the cpu. =/


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> I'm officially out of the competition until i have some money to buy a new psu.
> 
> This one's given up.. the cpu rail's failing when i try going over 1.55v on the cpu. =/



poor man 


review a 1000watt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2007)

I am not going to be able to top my Sempron even with the highest oc on my x2 i still can't top it.I am going to have to wait for upgrade or a new build. So around xmas maybe sooner i will be back.Fear me.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

with that opty 1210 right


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am not going to be able to top my Sempron even with the highest oc on my x2 i still can't top it.I am going to have to wait for upgrade or a new build. So around xmas maybe sooner i will be back.Fear me.



So what is your absolute Max oc?


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2007)

*UPDATED​*
***********************************************
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 19/12/2006 "TOP 10" CLUB:
***********************************************

*1.) giorgos th. = 2388.43* (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4180.5mhz)

*2.) dominick32 = 2386* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@4410mhz)


*3.) infrared = 2348.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4149.6mhz)


*4.) giorgos th. = 2321.16* (Intel Core2Duo E6700@3992.1mhz)


*5.) s1rrah = 2288.30 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@4166mhz)[/B]


*6.) trt740 = 2262.21 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@4050mhz)


*7.) Infrared = 2242.67* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3880mhz)


*8.) giorgos th. = 2229.87* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*9.) alpha0ne = 2223.24* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*10.) Boneface = 2196.50 *(INTEL CORE2DUO E6400 @3991mhz)

=================================================
*TOP 10 AVERAGE RESULT =  *
=================================================

*************************************************** 
SCIENCEMARK 2.0 RESULTS 08/25/2006 (ALL outside TOP 10):
************************************************** *

*11.) DaEnigma = 2184.4 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3733mhz)


*--.) Devious = 2181.97* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3942mhz)


*--.) OneCool = 2165.41 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3900mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 2157.40* (Intel Core 2 duo e6400@3824.5mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 2157.31* (Intel Core2Duo E6420@3840mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 2156.09* (Intel Core2Duo E6850@4000mhz)


*--.) tigger69 = 2151.58* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3851.4mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 2140.40 *(Intel Core2Duo E4400@3780.1mhz)


*--.) IluvIntel = 2133.59 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3595.5mhz)


*20.) HeavyH20 = 2122.43 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3600mhz)


*--.) s1rrah = 2055.70 *(Intel Core2Duo E6400@3750mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 2036.17 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3644mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1992.86* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3515.2mhz)


*--.) VOCCH = 1971.06 *(Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) new_rez = 1968.61* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3500.2mhz)


*--.) Bonerheimer_c = 1961.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.) g R 3 i F = 1944.00* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3402mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1943.1* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3600mhz)


*--.)  SilentAces = 1935.52* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3600mhz)


*30.) MikeLopez = 1934.6* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3290mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1917.45* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3429mhz)


*--.) jjnissanpatfan = 1904.96* (Intel Core2Duo E4300@3590mhz)


*--.) Xtant25 = 1902.99* (Intel Core2Duo E2160@3456mhz)


*--.) HellasVagabond = 1900.86* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3510mhz)


*--.) Heavyh20 = 1900.66* (Intel Core2Duo QX6700@3600mhz)


*--.) Chewy = 1897.74* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3150mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1886.45* Intel Core2Duo E6300@3360.2mhz)


*--.) d44ve = 1863.92* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3500mhz)


*--.) SixPack = 1862.31* Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*40.) rizzo = 1849.66* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3325mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1838.43* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3329mhz)


*--.) BigBadWolf = 1834.06* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3300mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1825.48* (AMD athlon x2 6000+@3427mhz)


*--.) Lt_JWS = 1821.18* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3400mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1809.10* (Athlon64 X2 5600+ @3220.2mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1813.82* (Intel Core2Duo E6600@3300mhz)


*--.) LT Jws = 1799.60* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3304mhz)


*--.) bcracer220 = 1769.03* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3200mhz)


*--.) ixq = 1770.14* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3640mhz)


*50.)  Jadawin = 1768.33* (Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3330mhz)


*--.) HeUeR = 1745.07* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3010mhz)


*--.) pt = 1740.20* (Intel Core2Duo E2140@3200mhz)


*--.) Pepsiaddict = 1736.57* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3000mhz)


*--.) BigJunit = 1716.89* (Athlon64 X2 5200+ @3120mhz)


*--.) freaksavior = 1708.52* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3300mhz)


*--.) strick94u = 1702.77* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@3000mhz)


*--.) speedycpu = 1702.46* (AMD Opteron 165@ 3204.7mhz )


*--.) ex_reven = 1688.29* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+ (brisbanne)@3033.3mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1679.80* (Intel Core2Duo E6400@3000mhz)


*60.) trt740 = 1671.40* (AMD Opteron 170@3102.6mhz)


*--.) mandelore = 1665.51* (Athlon64 4000+@3193.0mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1662.43* (AMD opteron 185@3064mhz)


*--.) cadaceva = 1654.02* (AMD Opteron 170@3059mhz)


*--.) Garb3 = 1648.73* (AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+@3097.3mhz)


*--.) Judas = 1638.38* (AMD Athlon 64x2 4600+@2884mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1622.16* (Athlon 3500+@2900mhz)


*--.) stevorob = 1614.95* (AHTLON X2 4200+@2800mhz)


*--.) Beertintedgoggles = 1614.91* (Opteron 170@3033mhz)


*--.) JC316 = 1607.11* (AMD Athlon 64 x2 3600+(brisbanne)@3000mhz)


*70.) Wile E = 1606.10* (AMD X2 4000+ @ 2998Mhz)


*--.) Wile E = 1599.64* (AHTLON X2 3800+@2824.9mhz)


*--.)theonetruewill = 1595.23* (AMD 4600+ X2 2841MHz)


*--.) _33 = 1584.73* (Opteron 165@2800mhz)


*--.) DaMulta = 1584.11* (X2 3600+65mm@2888mhz)


*--.) Wolverine = 1553.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3ghz (300x10)


*--.) AthlonX2 = 1541.87 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2660mhz)


*--.) giorgos.th = 1541.53* (A64 3700+ SD @ 3047.02mhz(275.49*11)


*--.) Urlyin = 1537.93* (175 Dual Core Opteron @2800mhz)


*--.) JUDAS3 = 1530.66* (Intel Core 2 duo E6600@2609.5mhz)


*80.) trt740 = 1524.68* (AMD Athlon x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2830.07mhz)


*--.) niko084 = 1522.89* (Intel Core 2 duo E6420@2683.65mhz)


*--.) Tatty_One = 1521.08* (AMD Athlon 4000+@3100mhz)


*--.) p_o_s_pc = 1506.27 *(AMD Sempron 3200+@3112.5mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1505.86 *(AMD Athlon 4000+@3000mhz)


*--.) DRDNA = 1503 *(AMD Athlon 64 FX-57@3148mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1502.73 *(AMD Opteron 175@2757mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1498.85* (Intel Pentium 4 631@5001.7mhz)


*--.) pt = 1496.75* (AMD A64 3000+@2854.8mhz)


*--.)  RickDStik = 1489.45* (Athlon x2 4200 @ 2.70GHz)


*90.) DRDNA = 1480.38* (AMD FX-57@3ghz)


*--.) mikek75 = 1478.24* (Opteron 165 2700mhz)


*--.) Dj Dn = 1461.97* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2790mhz)


*--.) X800 = 1459.10* (A64 x2 4800+ watercooled @2751mhz)


*--.) g12rxz = 1456.09* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2600mhz)


*--.) frankenchrist = 1453.62* (AMD A64x2 4200+ @ 2712mhz)


*--.) Tigger69 = 1448.51* (Pentium D930@4416.8mhz)


*--.) Alec§taar = 1440.60* (AMD A64x2 4800+@2827.2mhz)


*--.) technicks = 1432.44* (AMD A64x2 4000+ (brisbanne)@2600mhz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 1429.10* (Intel Pentium 4 520@4410mhz)


*100.) lapenski = 1426.95* (AMD Opteron 148 @2860.4mhz)


*--.) Bossweed16pipes = 1422.78* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) JNT Raptor = 1422.72* (AMD A64 x2 3800+@2712.1mhz)


*--.) 33 = 1395.99* (AMD A64 3000+@2856mhz)


*--.) trt740 = 1378.89 *(AMD A64x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) Ketxxx = 1374.96 *(A64 3200+ @ 2.65GHz - VENICE)


*--.) Lekamies = 1371.23 *(AMD A64 3000+@2700mhz)


*--.) Steevo = 1360* (AMD 4000+ San Diego @ 3.0 1.65vcore)


*--.) JC316 = 1357* (Athlon 64 X2 3600+@2.75GHZ)


*--.) mrbudgie = 1348.42 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2500mhz)


*110.) MrMR2 = 1347.24*(Intel Pentium D915@4190mhz)


*--.) sno.lcn = 1342.76*(Intel Pentium D930@4056.8mhz)


*--.) Solaris17 = 1337.30 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3600+(brisbanne)@2900mhz)


*--.) Greek = 1336.74 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 4200+@2640mhz)


*--.) Ninkobwi = 1324.19 *(AMD ATHLON 64 x2 3800+@2500mhz)


*--.) .:{KC}:. = 1313.31 *(AMD ATHLON 64 FX55@2800mhz)


*--.) ace80 = 1290.8* (P4 630@4356.5GHz)


*--.) PVTCaboose1337 = 1285.43 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@stock)


*--.) i_am_mustang_man = 1284.06 *(AMD ATHLON X2 4200+ @2.5ghz)


*--.) Wile E = 1251.20 *(Intel Mobile core 2 duo T7600@2330mhz)


*120.) KennyT772 = 1243.51* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2600mhz)


*--.) wazzledoozle = 1236.07* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2400mhz)


*--.) insect111 = 1232.80* (Intel Pentium D945@4025mhz)


*--.) zekrahminator = 1232.11* (AMD ATHLON 3800+@2699mhz)


*--.) blacktruckryder = 1227.88* (AMD ATHLON 3200+@2650mhz)


*--.) pt = 1216.14* (AMD AM2 Sempron 3000+@2500MHZ)


*--.) Canuto = 1208.45* (Pentium D 930 @3720mhz)


*--.) randomperson = 1208.27 *(AMD ATHLONx2 3800+@2400mhz)


*--.) Alcpone = 1208.08* (Pentium D 945 @3777mhz)


*--.) pbmaster = 1206.85 *(AMD ATHLON 3800+@2700mhz)


*130.) Xtant25 = 1205.78* (Pentium D 820 @3850mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1182.10* (P4 prescott@3.989GHz)


*--.) ace80 = 1163.96* (P4 550@3870.5GHz)


*--.) rangerone766 = 1146.50* (Intel P4 (northwood)@3644.8mhz)


*--.) amd64skater = 1143.37* (AMD Athlon64 (NewCastle) 3500+@2420)


*--.) rangerone766 = 1134.47* (Intel P4 3.0E@3750mhz)


*--.) Okt = 1134.24* (Intel E6300@1.8ghz)


*--.) strick94u = 1123.30* (Pentium D820@3.6ghz)


*--.) newmodder = 1119.29* (AMD Athlon64 3500+ 205fsb x 11 mult)


*--.) cdawall = 1115.34 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2439mhz)


*140.) Beertintedgoggles = 1112.21* (Amd Athlon Athlon XP-M 2600+@2714mhz)


*--.) oily_17 = 1104.22* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2290mhz)


*--.) Thermopylae_480 = 1095.84* (P4 530@3699.9mhz)


*--.) jiggamanjb = 1090.67 *(AMD ATHLON64 3000+@2679mhz)


*--.) Demos_sav = 1074.06 *(Intel P4 519K@3.8ghz)


*--.) Keiki = 1071.43* (P4  Prescott 3ghz@3.6ghz)


*--.) disarmedmeteor = 1053.25* (Intel Core2Duo E6300@2000mhz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1040.76* (P4  Northwood@3.2ghz)


*--.) Polaris573 = 1016.19* (Amd Athlon 64 3000+@2350mhz)


*--.) W2hCYK = 1011.54* (P4 Prescott@3400mhz)


*150.) MikeLopez = 1000.03* (AMD ATHLON  3400+ (S754)


*--.) ATIonion = 994.96* (Amd Athlon 64 3200+@2419.7mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 968.86* (Pentium D 930@3000MHz)


*--.) Paradox = 958.22* (AMD Opteron 165@1800MHz)


*--.) new_rez = 952.59* (Pentium 4 2.8 northwood@ 3.1ghz)


*--.) Cdawall = 942.11* (Celeron 351@4032mhz)


*--.) Cdawall = 939.94* (Pentium 4 ht @ 3.2ghz)


*--.) DaMulta = 937.81* (AMD ATHLONXP@2203.4MHZ)


*--.) Casheti = 931.40* (Pentium D 920@2800.80MHz)


*--.) Solaris17 = 886.72* (AMD ATHLONXP@2340MHZ)


*160.) Twinz = 852.66* (AMD ATHLON64 3700+@2532MHZ)


*--.) badboy_2912 = 757.4* (P4 Northwood@2.8GHz)


*--.) DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E = 414.86* (Intel Celeron@1.7ghz)

=================================================
*Post your scores on the wiki too:
http://reference.techpowerup.com/ScienceMark_2.0_Scores​*
Sciencemark was run on hundred and sixty two computers and the comprovation screenshot posted here  
*162*​


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2007)

infrared said:


> I'm officially out of the competition until i have some money to buy a new psu.
> 
> This one's given up.. the cpu rail's failing when i try going over 1.55v on the cpu. =/


Sorry to hear it bud.

If you can mange it, I suggest a Corsair HX620, or the Seasonic equivalents. Mine runs the OCed 2900XT, my 6000+ set to 1.6v, and my swiftech WC kit, all without a single complaint.


----------



## pt (Aug 25, 2007)

*http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=438461#post438461
the new sciencemark thread
pls don't post scores here anymore​*


----------

